# Rammy's Ramblings



## Rammy

Ive tried writing something all day, but keep deleting it.  Kinda bums me out.


----------



## Rammy

Do you ever have days when you wonder why you even got out of bed? For some reason today I just felt so depressed and wanting to cry. Personally, I think its a menspause moment. It sucks that I have up and down mood swings, bouts of depression, and get mad over stupid things.
On one hand, some things are best left unsaid, but on the other, you wonder if ranting will make it better.
Im tired of letting someone stress me out. Im tired of them absorbing my every waking moment worrying about them. They are not my life.
I hate feeling sick to my stomach . Aches in my back. Not able to sleep. Im tired of this ruling, allowing it to rule, my life. So rehashing the past will and is keeping it forfront.
How do I move on? Right now, its just coming home, taking care of my house and animals, and watching Bollywood movies.
Y'all...watch Padmavaat...its on Amazon Prime. Soooo good. Im thinking of learning Hindi.
Also, since Im pretty much a hermit, I dont get out much. I kinda live out in the boonies, so once I get home, thats pretty much it. Have thought about finding a yoga class, but most of them are about an hours drive, so hmmmmm.....
Ok. Sorry for the b*** and moaning........


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Right now, its just coming home, taking care of my house and animals, and watching Bollywood movies.



I don't think I've ever watched a Bollywood movie but have seen some very interesting subtitled  Asian movies.

Days like those, I used to tell people I was going to Tibet and sit and eat pork at the feet of the dalai lama.......


----------



## Rammy

I like Asian movies, too. One of my favs is Memoirs of a Gheisha. Another is Curse if the Golden Flower and House of the Flying Daggers. All excellent. Watched quite a few more on Netflix. 
My new heartbrob Indian actor is Prabhas. Good movie he is in called Bahubali, also on Netflix. There is a Hindi dubbed version and the Tamil language one. I watched the Hindi first but found out the Tamil was his actual voice so wanted to know what he really sounded like. 
Also watching movies with an actor named Shahrukh Khan. 
Some days, yes, I want to just buy a RV, and say Im heading to Alaska.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you just gotta piss and moan about things. You are with friends here, so let her loose!


----------



## Rammy

Thats the thing. By continuing complaining about the same thing , I keep giving it power over me. The only way to win is to stop. But today, I just felt so dejected and I dont know why.  Maybe its midlife crisis.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sometimes we just need to rant and get what's bothering us out.
I think I've watched enough Asian and Bollywood movies growing up.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I know. But I think sometimes rehashing the past keeps it alive and then you cant move on. Makes you wonder if you WANT to move on or you got u used to the drama. Ive had enough drama. I want peace and quiet and have my life back the way it used to be. If I keep letting this sorry excuse for a human being make me nervous, upset, get me irritated, then he wins. I dont care anymore. 
I think the Bollywood movies are funny. Some are very very good. Others are like our worst B movies. Ive only seen one movie that doesnt have singing or dancing in it. I love Donny Yen. He is in a movie called Iceman, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon 2, he was also in Shanghai Noon. I like Michelle Yo, also. Very good actress. 
Of course, our movies here, seems like they cant make one without blowing something up, someone getting killed, car chases and cussing. I like the old movies where they fake kissed and no cussing. Black and white movies are the best.


----------



## RollingAcres

You are right, if you let this person upsets you then he wins.
Jackie Chen, Michelle Yo, Jet Li, these are all actors and actress I grew up watching.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> You are right, if you let this person upsets you then he wins.
> Jackie Chen, Michelle Yo, Jet Li, these are all actors and actress I grew up watching.



I love Jackie Chen, also! Michelle Yo is still beautiful even at her age. Asian women age so well. Love Jet Li, too.  But Donny Yen has my heart! In the movie Iceman, he is in a scene where is is fighting at a festival after he wakes up< he was frozen for 400 years> and he ends up with a dagger in his mouth. This girl comes out of the crowd looks at him and says<by the way, the festival is like thier holloween or something, everyone is dressed up in costumes> and she says, "Royal Imperial Guard" in reference to what he is wearing, and he flashes this big smile with the dagger still in his teeth and my heart just melted. I became and instant Donny Yen fan at that moment. 
And I agree with you whole heartedly<sp> about your first comment. Im done. Im taking my life back.


----------



## ldawntaylor

Sorry you're having a difficult time.

Sometimes I think of venting as if I am dealing with a cut, sometimes that top layer needs to come off for healing.  Other times, hard as it can be, it needs to be left alone to heal.

Sometimes it is hard to know what is needed when.


----------



## Rammy

ldawntaylor said:


> Sorry you're having a difficult time.
> 
> Sometimes I think of venting as if I am dealing with a cut, sometimes that top layer needs to come off for healing.  Other times, hard as it can be, it needs to be left alone to heal.
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to know what is needed when.




Sometimes I dont know when to stop venting. Thats how I do get most of my anger out. My ex wasnt too happy about it because he always thought I was taking it out on him. I tried to explain that it wasnt taking it out on him, just listen. But sometimes if you keep picking at a wound, it gets infected, and then it takes longer to heal. Keeping an wound open only makes you more vunerable because it allows an opening into your body. Im talking metaphorically here. So on one hand I want to B**** but on the other, it might be best to stop picking at the wound and let it heal naturally.


----------



## ldawntaylor

So true.

Sometimes I use a more tangible way of dealing with things.  Let me explain...I write down whatever I want vent about. Then I burn that paper, or cut it up, or use my hands and shred it.

Then, I do my best to think about positive things.  How the chicks are growing.  Or, something else that puts me in a good mood.

If the problem is still in my thoughts then I find someone to vent to.

Some times just destroying something that I've decided represents that person or situation helps.  Other times, I just have a mess to clean up.  Please note, any papers or items are my own.

The difference between what I do and a temper tantrum is the deliberation where a tantrum is out of a place of plain emotion.

Whatever choice you make this is a safe place to vent if you need to.


----------



## Rammy

To you @Idawntaylor  and to my neighbor


----------



## Baymule

Yep, you've been picking at this long enough. Maybe making a joke out of your neighbor would help. why don't we give him a name that you can call him, as a joke, to help you deal with it. 

_cumberground_—someone who is so useless, they just serve to take up space.

* FOPDOODLE*
An insignificant or foolish man.

*GOBERMOUCH*
An old Irish word for a nosy, prying person who likes to interfere in other people’s business. 

I found a website with 15th century old English insults.  I really like Fopdoodle! I wouldn't share it with the neighbors though. I was thinking that if you have a ridiculous  name that you can call him to yourself, it would make him less threatening. 

http://mentalfloss.com/article/61819/42-old-english-insults


----------



## Rammy

Those are pretty good. What I normally call him I cant post on here.   I liked @Idawntaylor 's suggestions about writing and burning stuff on paper. I have actually done that in the past but got away from it, so its something I may do this weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Make it a campfire outside. Dance around it to loud music and have fun screwing with ALL your neighbors!


----------



## Rammy

I thought about putting loudspeakers on the house and playing polka music while Im at work.Would kind of screw with someone being able to sleep during the day....muhahaha ...but my luck Id get in trouble for disturbing the peace.....of.........bleep......


----------



## Rammy

I checked out that wesite with the putdowns in old english. I like the gobermouch, but think I will change it to goobermouch.....haha!


----------



## Baymule

I liked Saddle-Geese too. I like Goobermouch, but I think I would further slangerize it to Goobermooch. 

This gives you a "formal" name for your nemesis that you can refer to him as.


----------



## Rammy

Thats even better! Goobermooch it is.


----------



## Latestarter

Saw the Goobermooch referenced in another thread somewhere and had NO idea what that was all about. Nice to have the background  Wasn't able to keep up with posts over the past week and just now clearing 100+ alerts and 4 pages of "new" posts... Do what you gotta do to get it behind you. I know it's kinda difficult since it's an ongoing thorn to be dealt with. And I completely understand being stuck, not able to move away... When I win the lottery I'll help ya


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, Goobermooch was the winner on names. Thanks to @Baymule for providing the inpiration and tweaking to come up with the perfect one.  I feel for ya on having all those alerts. The most Ive gotten is 14 so far thanks to sweetie pie @Werner Homestead liking my posts.  
I doubt Id ever win the lottery. I dont play for one thing.  But if I did and won, you will be the first person I tell. But I plan on moving at some point. It probably will be from here to my parents house when they pass away. We have already discussed it. Bad thing is, they only have an acre so I will only be able to keep chickens. I just dont think I will ever have anything more than my little 3 1/2  acres. Shoot, I was out there mowing today, and then took my lopers to cut back some trees to prevent them shorting out my hotwire and had to sit down a couple times because of the heat. Sucks getting old.


----------



## Rammy

So today, I will have spent abou$1000.00 to have the water in the barn fixed and 273 ft of fence redone with tposts to straighten out a line that the previous person did wrong. Part of my fence is over on Goobermooch's property. The other fence guy did that despite the fact that the corners were clearly marked and refused to fix it at his expense. 
Yeah, I should if sued, but really didnt have the money to spend for a lawyer.
The fence dudes are gonna redo it properly and remove the wood posts that are there now. It will look so much nicer.  Goobermooch has never said anything about the overlap, but considering he trespasses all the time, screw him. 
Getting this done is gonna cost me $880.  The water repair was $145.00. Thanks, cows.
Last year my goal was to have a certain amount saved in my savings account but have instead had to move it over to pay for car repairs, or something on the property.  I have also been forced to buy health insurance because my parents wont leave me the house if I dont have it. 
Their reasons are understandable, but just mad that Im paying more for it than before. Obama lied.
So, Im not able to save as much as I had before. I plan on retiring from grooming in about 3 to 4 more years, if I can hold out that long. My back, hands, and mental ability to handle the stress isnt what it used to be.
I used to love it. Now, I just dont want to do it anymore.
Im just getting too old for it. 

But have to keep on. Im hoping to save about 100 grand before I stop. I have a Roth and regular IRA plus my savings. Not counting on SS when Im old enough to get it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can completely understand all of your concerns. I was trying to figure out what to say about your first few posts but wanted to mull it over before I jumped in. 

I think we all have good days and bad days. Circumstances can make it easier to have what I call “blah” days. On these days, things that bring us down weigh heavily on us and it becomes like a vicious cycle where the woe is me starts and is difficult to get past. I’ve found that mine is brought on by hormones, stress, and exhaustion. 

As long as you keep on keeping on, the past will make its way behind you and God will give you the strength to forgive. He doesn’t expect you to forget. 

I truly hate that you have so many neighbor issues. 

Retirement is a mess for so many. I doubt there will be any thing from the government by the time I’m of age. Definitely something I need to plan on having enough independently saved for. I can only imagine how stressful that would be with it being in the near future. 

Obama lied about a lot of things...I’ll stop there. 

Keep your chin up. You’ve found us and we will always be here for you!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Make it a campfire outside. Dance around it to loud music and have fun screwing with ALL your neighbors!


Maybe see if you can get some free mannequin from Craigslist and put those around the campfire!


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Maybe see if you can get some free mannequin from Craigslist and put those around the campfire!




That would be so funny! Maybe put one near a window so Goobermooch thinks he is being watched.


----------



## Latestarter

Boy, wouldn't THAT be turning the situation around some...


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> I can completely understand all of your concerns. I was trying to figure out what to say about your first few posts but wanted to mull it over before I jumped in.
> 
> I think we all have good days and bad days. Circumstances can make it easier to have what I call “blah” days. On these days, things that bring us down weigh heavily on us and it becomes like a vicious cycle where the woe is me starts and is difficult to get past. I’ve found that mine is brought on by hormones, stress, and exhaustion.
> 
> As long as you keep on keeping on, the past will make its way behind you and God will give you the strength to forgive. He doesn’t expect you to forget.
> 
> I truly hate that you have so many neighbor issues.
> 
> Retirement is a mess for so many. I doubt there will be any thing from the government by the time I’m of age. Definitely something I need to plan on having enough independently saved for. I can only imagine how stressful that would be with it being in the near future.
> 
> Obama lied about a lot of things...I’ll stop there.
> 
> Keep your chin up. You’ve found us and we will always be here for you!



Ok. Lets try this again. Tried posting comment after each statement but it included it with your original post. I will figure it out.

I have good and bad days. I think sometimes its menapause related and it sucks. Its been 5 or 6 years since I stopped but the drawbacks are the paranoia and lack of energy I have some days.
I hate I have neighbor issues, too. Everything was fine til 3 years ago.  Ive just decided I have better things to do. Guess there is nothing good on tv at his house. 
Im sure I will be able to retire from grooming in a few years. I just plan on taking some time off and then doing something else. I hate sitting around. Thought about pet sitting.
Obama.....

And thank you for the chin up. I just hate being negative.


----------



## Rammy

To quote @Baymule muahahaha!


----------



## Latestarter

Change of life sucks all around. I had a very mild case of man-o-pause a ways back in time. Now I'm just a fat, going bald, pretty broke down, old guy...  ah well... it is what it is.  When the "farm" gets to be too much, I'll sell out, buy a motor home, pack me and the dogs inside with comfort in mind, and start roaming the hemisphere... Follow the seasons and visit my kids and their kids as and when the desire arises. There are worse things in life to be doing...


----------



## Rammy

Ok, so got the fence finished. Those guys pulled out all the wood posts and replaced them with tposts. Now its all on my side. They also filled in all the holes. 
They also fixed the blue gate I go thru to the barn. The posts there were leaning since they werent properly installed so the gate wasnt even either. He even put a new latch on free of charge and no charge for extra work I didnt ask for. 
I told my neighbor Russ I think he was hitting on me. Kept telling me I like you and how he liked my name. He us from Mexico. No biggie about that, just that he is married! 
I told Russ that kinda made me uncomfortable but Im not used to being hit on. He said just because someone hits on me doesnt mean I cant enjoy it.
Ok.
I mean they did a great job.   Im worn out tho cause  I was out there making sure they did it to my specs and carried the wood posts over to the chicken coop.
I didnt expect to have them here all day. Definetly will call them to have a cook out when one of the cows goes in the freezer.
Might see what he would charge me to do the long side of the fence. He said he could do it on the side.  Something to think about.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Change of life sucks all around. I had a very mild case of man-o-pause a ways back in time. Now I'm just a fat, going bald, pretty broke down, old guy...  ah well... it is what it is.  When the "farm" gets to be too much, I'll sell out, buy a motor home, pack me and the dogs inside with comfort in mind, and start roaming the hemisphere... Follow the seasons and visit my kids and their kids as and when the desire arises. There are worse things in life to be doing...


Hey, Ive thought about doing the exact same thing.  Put all the animals in a motor home and travel. Its not much fun doing it by yourself, tho.
Would love to visit Alaska once. Maybe Canada, too. Never been out of the country.


----------



## Rammy

New record in likes! Y'all been busy!


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Boy, wouldn't THAT be turning the situation around some...


 That muahaha was in reply to this post. Oops!


----------



## Baymule

I really like the mannequin idea, but put a camera in it's eyeballs so that it really is watching Goobermooch. I don't have insurance, it's too much. I only have a couple of years to go for Medicare, so i'll wait. When I checked on Obamadon'tcare it was going to be $900 a month for a TEN THOUSAND deductible. WTF??? TEN GRAND? Gheesh. I have been to a clinic exactly twice in the last 6 years. The highest one was $240. I have saved thousands by paying the fine. Used to be able to get a catastrophic policy for a few hundred that covered major stuff, but no more. Nope, I would have to have_ maternity_ coverage? Ummmm.....been through menopause, had a hysterectomy, I need maternity about as much as the men do that are forced to include it on their policies too. I'd better shut up, I am starting to twitch and drool......

Glad you got the fence done. We did all the fencing on our 8 acres, that is work! Here lately my big projects have been a Pig Palace and a chicken coop. Got 30+ Cornish Cross chickens to butcher......like NOW. Gonna do 15 this week, the rest next week. Slaughter takes a few hours, cutting up, packaging, freezing, taking the carcasses and making and canning broth takes two days. Gonna take the pigs to slaughter in mid June, but I won't be cutting them up!


----------



## Latestarter

But Bay... you're so attractive when you're twitching and drooling


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> But Bay... you're so attractive when you're twitching and drooling


As long as I am just twitching and drooling, it's still fairly safe......


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> But Bay... you're so attractive when you're twitching and drooling


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I really like the mannequin idea, but put a camera in it's eyeballs so that it really is watching Goobermooch. I don't have insurance, it's too much. I only have a couple of years to go for Medicare, so i'll wait. When I checked on Obamadon'tcare it was going to be $900 a month for a TEN THOUSAND deductible. WTF??? TEN GRAND? Gheesh. I have been to a clinic exactly twice in the last 6 years. The highest one was $240. I have saved thousands by paying the fine. Used to be able to get a catastrophic policy for a few hundred that covered major stuff, but no more. Nope, I would have to have_ maternity_ coverage? Ummmm.....been through menopause, had a hysterectomy, I need maternity about as much as the men do that are forced to include it on their policies too. I'd better shut up, I am starting to twitch and drool......
> 
> Glad you got the fence done. We did all the fencing on our 8 acres, that is work! Here lately my big projects have been a Pig Palace and a chicken coop. Got 30+ Cornish Cross chickens to butcher......like NOW. Gonna do 15 this week, the rest next week. Slaughter takes a few hours, cutting up, packaging, freezing, taking the carcasses and making and canning broth takes two days. Gonna take the pigs to slaughter in mid June, but I won't be cutting them up!




Im paying $268 a month. The only way I can afford it is I qualified for that assistance thingie where the gobment( slang intended) pays $600 of it or Id still be without insurance. Parents can give the house to someone else.
Thought about the chickens and pig route for later butcher, but would have to let someone else do the dirty work. More power to ya! Hope you get it all done. Sounds like you have alot of work ahead of you.


----------



## Rammy

P.S. I can get some lipstick cameras ( yes, thats what they are called) for the eyes. It would freak him out. Haha!


----------



## Baymule

Last summer we couldn't get a slaughter date for 3 pigs we raised, so we did them ourselves. One was ours, the other two belonged to neighbors. So we just had a slaughter party. One neighbor had never slaughtered anything, so I wound up cutting and packaging theirs too. I_ can_ butcher a hog if need be, but it is so easy to just load 'em up and take 'em for a one way ride.......

Chickens-they take some time, it is work, but we do them ourselves.


----------



## Rammy

I have thought about raising some meat chickens but Id have to let someone else do the dirty work.


----------



## Rammy

So just got off the phone with the surveyor told them about the fence guys moving the property pin and they told me not to worry about it. They said unless the neighbor says something, then I can tell him to pay for a survey and if I have to move the fence then I will do so at that time. Im pretty sure the tposts are on my side now, but I wanted them RIGHT on the line. Makes me mad. But, Im done paying for surveys. If there is a dispute, he can pay for it, not me.


----------



## Baymule

Just go stick the property line pin where yo think it ought to be. Like.....right at the corner post. If they took the pin, was it rebar? Just go get a piece and stick it in the ground....at midnight on the dark of the moon, of course. Mutter a curse at Goobermooch as you drive the stake through his heart.....oops, I mean in the dirt.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> So just got off the phone with the surveyor told them about the fence guys moving the property pin


It is illegal to touch a survey marker, what were the fence guys doing, why did they move it and why do they think they know where it SHOULD be instead of where it was??



Baymule said:


> Make it a campfire outside. Dance around it to loud music and have fun screwing with ALL your neighbors!


Make it a smoky fire and have it burning when the wind is blowing toward your neighbors property, he is home and his windows are open.



Rammy said:


> We have already discussed it. Bad thing is, they only have an acre so I will only be able to keep chickens. I just dont think I will ever have anything more than my little 3 1/2 acres.


Have you considered selling your parents property after you inherit it AND your current property and buying something with enough acreage to make you happy?


----------



## Rammy

Darn it. Thought the cut and paste worked. Shoot!


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Just go stick the property line pin where yo think it ought to be. Like.....right at the corner post. If they took the pin, was it rebar? Just go get a piece and stick it in the ground....at midnight on the dark of the moon, of course. Mutter a curse at Goobermooch as you drive the stake through his heart.....oops, I mean in the dirt.


 
Actually, I was too upset to sleep last night much so I went out there and tried to push it over but it wont budge. It is right next to the tpost so thats probably why. I went out there at 2:30 am and wouldnt you know it, but someone drove by as I was walking back there. Im not sure if they saw me but they sure drove by slow.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Darn it. Thought the cut and paste worked. Shoot!


Click the "+ Quote" text on everything you want to reply to but the last one. For the last one click the "Reply" text. If you have hit Quote on prior pages and don't want to reply to anything on the last page, don't worry! If you hit Reply, that post will be in the entry box. If you hit the Quote text one or more times there will be a button on under the entry box on the left side saying "Add quotes" (or something, I don't have any at the moment). Click that and it will show everything you Quoted and you can delete any (there is a button for each) if you have changed your mind.

Type your responses after each appropriate "[/ QUOTE]". You can also remove some of the quoted stuff if it was long and your reply is only relevant to part of it or just to save space.

Oh and you can also mark text in a post and it will pop up a quote|reply thing so you can pick out just part of a post. You can +quote as many marked things as you like and don't need to click the +Quote text for the entire post.


----------



## Rammy

Ok. Now Im more confused!


----------



## Bruce

Well if he just straightened it I guess I wouldn't get too worked up over it, it is still probably within an inch or two of being accurate. I do understand, and agree with, your desire to have it in the one RIGHT place though.



Rammy said:


> Ok. Now Im more confused!


You can always delete any post you make so just give it a try. Maybe the forum needs a "test how things work" thread that people can just ignore any posts but figure out how to make things work.

Oh, I should ask, are you reading/posting with a real computer or a phone. I have NO idea how it works on a phone.


----------



## Rammy

Right now Im on my Ipad. Maybe I should use my laptop instead. BRB.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> It is illegal to touch a survey marker, what were the fence guys doing, why did they move it and why do they think they know where it SHOULD be instead of where it was??



I stood right there and told them to leave it alone but he kept on anyway. I am very upset about it. Thats why I called the surveyors office and told them. They told me not to worry about it. I mean , I told the fence guy thats where the surveyor said it was and you arent the surveyor. The rebar was in the ground at an angle and had been that way for over 25 years. Who was he to straighten it?



Bruce said:


> Bruce said: ↑
> Make it a smoky fire and have it burning when the wind is blowing toward your neighbors property, he is home and his windows are open.



Been there, do it on purpose. Especially when a dead critter is in the brushpile.


----------



## Rammy

Ok. I think I got it. Had to do some tweaking. The second quote of yours @Bruce didnt show up in a box like the others so I had to cut and paste the stuff that said Quote before and after. Just have to play around with the thing and get it figured out. Thank you for your help! Sometimes I have to just read something a few times and it finally sinks in.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Well if he just straightened it I guess I wouldn't get too worked up over it, it is still probably within an inch or two of being accurate. I do understand, and agree with, your desire to have it in the one RIGHT place though.
> 
> 
> You can always delete any post you make so just give it a try. Maybe the forum needs a "test how things work" thread that people can just ignore any posts but figure out how to make things work.
> 
> Oh, I should ask, are you reading/posting with a real computer or a phone. I have NO idea how it works on a phone.




And yes! I know its illegal to move the markers thats why I was so upset. Also the fact that it changed the fenceline. They did use a string and had it on the final marker that was still where it was suppose to be up to the tpost that was on the line so I think its ok. But still, when you are standing there and saying STOP! and he keep on I just wanted to smack him. Definitely will not use this company again.


----------



## Latestarter

Wait a minute... I thought you said you were exceptionally happy with them and were going to have them over for a cow BBQ roast later this year? As long as they didn't physically pull the marker from the ground and move it, it should be fine. I know "right on the line" is the goal, but an inch or two won't make all that much difference in the big scheme of things. Especially if it's at the end of a run and only one end. Sorry you're so upset about it though. I understand the frustration of telling someone no and them not complying...


----------



## Rammy

Ok, one more post. Just being @Latestarter tonight. (Just teasing!)  Went out to fill up the water trough for the cows and give the chickens fresh water and clean out thier buckets when I noticed one of my new baby chicks acting strange. Picked her up and noticed blood and feathers missing on her neck and head. She is also skin and bones. I think the older hens are picking on her and not allowing her to eat. I thought she was since I scatter the feed everywhere and put it in two different hanging feeders as well as a permanent one attached to the wall I built myself. There is also several buckets for water. I took her inside and put her back in the brooder and gave her some water which she immediately started drinking. I gave her food also. I put some bluekote on her wounds. I hope she is going to be ok. The other two baby chicks are doing fine. The are about 4 or 5 months old now and about the size of bantams maybe bigger. I will be very upset if she dies. Chickens can be so mean.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Wait a minute... I thought you said you were exceptionally happy with them and were going to have them over for a cow BBQ roast later this year? As long as they didn't physically pull the marker from the ground and move it, it should be fine. I know "right on the line" is the goal, but an inch or two won't make all that much difference in the big scheme of things. Especially if it's at the end of a run and only one end. Sorry you're so upset about it though. I understand the frustration of telling someone no and them not complying...



Yeah, I did say that. But the more I thought about it later the more upset I got. They didnt pull the marker, just pushed it up and straightened it. I am happy that the fence is done and looks much better. They did a good job. Just allowed myself to get over obsessed with the pin and them not stopping when I asked them to. I just get fixated on something and plow it into the ground.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah that is about the time they are big enough to be seen as a threat to the pecking order and competition for food. From what I've seen, when they are really small, like my 3 week old chicks, the older girls don't give them much notice at all.

That pin is likely really close the where it should be then, it was the top that got pushed, straightening it should have gotten it about right. Time to let it go. Still he should not have done it. And I have been in your shoes with the "STOP" thing so I do understand.


----------



## Rammy

Here is where it is now.
 

Here is where it used to be.
Im not worrying about it. I did say I was very happy with the fence and was gonna have them out for a cookout, but after I said that I kept thinking about that pin and let it get me all worked up. The surveyor told me not to worry so I wont.


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm obsess much?    Glad you're able to finally let it go.   No complaints from me if you continue to post away! Then I have something else to read besides my own stuff  Sorry the little chick was getting bullied... It's not just chickens that can be mean. Seems to be a more or less regular thing in the animal kingdom. As the saying goes, only the strong survive.


----------



## greybeard

The survey stake is not a terribly big deal. Likely, the only time it would be needed is next time the property is sold and only then if the lender demands a recent or new survey be used. If they are lending money (for example) on 100 acres, they want to make sure there are a full 100 acres within the survey lines.

And, any good surveyor today will be able to re-establish the original survey lines easy enough off known good survey bearing markers somewhere in the general vicinity.

Could be worse............ When I fenced off a 41.4 acre tract in 2007, I had to go off the old original survey.
_From the beginning, at an iron axle rod near a 12" diameter white oak tree, proceed South [degrees here] 279.3 Varas to a small gum tree and thence East [degrees here] 793.8 Varas......_
Fairly easy, tho the metes and bounds along the curvy river channel gave me fits...

(there are 33.3" in a Spanish Vara in Texas)


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Ummmm obsess much?    Glad you're able to finally let it go.   No complaints from me if you continue to post away! Then I have something else to read besides my own stuff  Sorry the little chick was getting bullied... It's not just chickens that can be mean. Seems to be a more or less regular thing in the animal kingdom. As the saying goes, only the strong survive.




Checked on her this morning. Still with us. Probably keep her separated til she gains some weight back and gets bigger so she can defend herself. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> The survey stake a terribly big deal. Likely, the only time it would be needed is next time the property is sold and only then if the lender demands a recent or new survey be used. If they are lending money (for example) on 100 acres, they want to make sure there are a full 100 acres within the survey lines.
> 
> And, any good surveyor today will be able to re-establish the original survey lines easy enough off known good survey bearing markers somewhere in the general vicinity.
> 
> Could be worse............ When I fenced off a 41.4 acre tract in 2007, I had to go off the old original survey.
> _From the beginning, at an iron axle rod near a 12" diameter white oak tree, proceed South [degrees here] 279.3 Varas to a small gum tree and thence East [degrees here] 793.8 Varas......_
> Fairly easy, tho the metes and bounds along the curvy river channel gave me fits...
> 
> (there are 33.3" in a Spanish Vara in Texas)




Well as I mentioned in an earlier post, the survey company basically said the same thing. If and when I sell the place, the new owners can request one or the bank, and told me not to worry about it.


----------



## Baymule

My grandfather had 40 acres with a corner marked by a Witness tree. It had a big X slashed in the bark. Even as a kid, I wondered, what if the tree died?


----------



## Rammy

Mine did too. Showed me where the marks were. Thought that was the coolest thing!


----------



## greybeard

Nat'l Forest here, marks the property corners with a little metal plate...nailed to a tree.


----------



## Bruce

@greybeard 12" white oak, small gum tree. I bet you had a REAL hard time finding trees with those descriptions at the proper locations. If the trees still exist, that oak is WAY more than 12" and the gum tree wouldn't be small. Better get a new survey: 30" oak, massive gum tree.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> @greybeard 12" white oak, small gum tree. I bet you had a REAL hard time finding trees with those descriptions at the proper locations. If the trees still exist, that oak is WAY more than 12" and the gum tree wouldn't be small. Better get a new survey: 30" oak, massive gum tree.


Nope, no shortage of them that size then..problem was indeed tho, just trying to figure out which ones were the one they were talking about back when the survey was originally done.

Texas surveyors used Varas for quite some time, tho a Vara could vary in length across various parts of the state. Some Varas were 36" long, some 33.3" long. Added to the confoundment, simple straight magnetic compasses were usually used, with some early surveyors believing declination should be East, others saying it should be West..some used no declination and just ran a straight magnetic course.
One of the tricks to thos early surveys out on flat ground, was to tie a marker to a buggy wheel of known circumference, count the revolutions as the buggy followed the compass line, and add up the # of turns made. Land was cheap at the time, completely unoccupied, and an acre was a useless measurement. Ranches were in sections..one section=1 sq mile. To make sure no one got cheated, it was common to add a few varas to each measurement, meaning a square mile often consisted an extra to 100 extra acres. 



Here's a set of real survey notes:
(note the dates)
_PATENT ISSUED TO: Hyram Klass, June 21, 1944 SURVEYED BY: Ben Jorgan, Jr., February 14, 1943 PARTICULAR DESCRIPTION: Beginning at a 10 inch cedar fence post in pile of rocks at the Southeast corner of James Fender survey, also the Northeast corner of the Karmine Corne survey; Thence North 85 degrees East 2,224.8 varas to two 12 inch pecan trees; Thence South 1 degree West 1,450.8 varas passing a granite outcrop, 2,502 varas passing a lightning struck 20 inch oak, 3,549.6 varas total to a RR spike; Thence North 89 degrees West 2,268 varas to a steel pipe found with 1 1/2 inch inside diameter, 10 inches below the ground, marking the Southeast corner of the Karmine Corne survey; Thence North 2 degrees East with the east line of the Karmine Corne survey 3317.5 varas to the point of beginning, containing 1,361 acres. PATENT ISSUED TO: James Fender, June 19, 1904 SURVEYED BY: Ben Jorgan, April 1, 1903 PARTICULAR DESCRIPTION: Beginning at a cross chiseled in rock for the Northwest corner herein, a point in the east line of the Antonio Vargas Grant; Thence East 2,800 varas to a 4 x 4 cedar post set; Thence South 1,300 varas to a rock mound built; Thence West 2,800 varas to a 12 inch oak scribed with initials J. F.; Thence North 1,300 varas to the starting point, containing 644 acres.

 PATENT ISSUED TO: Karmine Corne, January 6, 1947 SURVEYED BY: Dewey Cheatem, November 11, 1927 PARTICULAR DESCRIPTION: Beginning at a 24 inch oak tree, carved with the letters JF, the southwest corner of the James Fender survey; Then easterly along the south line of Fender survey for 2,800 varas where we put a 1 1/2 inch pipe section for marker; Then straight south for 3,350 varas where we put a 1 1/2 inch pipe section for marker; Then straight west 2,800 varas to the point on the east line of the Antonio Vargas Grant where Deer Creek crosses course southeast a lone 20 inch walnut tree is 18 varas south of this point; Then 3,350 varas back to the beginning enclosing 1,660 acres. ACCESS EASEMENT CONVEYED TO: James Fender RECORDED: Volume 49, page 273, July 30, 1944 PARTICULAR DESCRIPTION: Being an easement 60 feet in width, along and 60 feet east of a line as follows: Beginning at a cedar fence corner post at the Southeast corner of the James Fender survey and the Northwest corner of the Hyram Klass survey; Thence following fence between the Hyram Klass survey and the Karmine Corne survey to a cedar fence corner post next to a 1 1/2 inch pipe for the Southwest corner of the Hyram Klass survey, the end of easement._


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> East 2,224.8 varas to two 12 inch pecan trees


Love it, Precise to the tenth of a vara yet not precise at all with the location of the turn at a pair of trees. WHERE at the pair of trees, when you reach the first one? Midway between the two??


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Love it, Precise to the tenth of a vara yet not precise at all with the location of the turn at a pair of trees. WHERE at the pair of trees, when you reach the first one? Midway between the two??


Well, it was a little (4ac) over a sq mile tract, so I don't think that little bit mattered much.


----------



## Bruce

No, I'm sure it didn't. As you said, they measured "generous" to make sure each section was at LEAST the size it should be.


----------



## Rammy

Bad news. The chicken didnt make it. Last night I decided to put her in the backyard instead of keeping her in a locked up barn. I was afraid she would over heat. She seemed to be doing better. She ate some chick feed I got her and was drinking. I went to check on her when it got dark to put her in the dog house but found her over where the fence meets the chicken yard laying next to it. I brought her in the house and put her in a kennel for the night but this morning she had passed away. I think putting her in the back yard was a mistake.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Rammy

Im sure this happens to everyone. I have been grooming for about 30 years. Lately, I just dont want to be here. On one hand, I do like doing it, but on the other, I wish I could stop. I cant because being single and trying to save up money to quit grooming, I have to keep working. Just wish I could find something else. I did go to college to learn to be a RHIT< registered health information technician> but that was 7 years ago <maybe more> and I was never able to pass the credentialing exam. I always came within 2 points of passing. Got discouraged, and here I am still grooming. I thought about taking refresher courses and try again, but the expense is alot more than when I went the first time. I never did the CE's. Probably a big mistake on my part. 
But, I keep trudging along. I feel that when the opportunity presents itself, something will come along to give me the option to take it. Just have to be patient.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Please don’t blame yourself. She may not have made it anyway for a variety of reasons. Unfortunately when a chicken goes downhill, there isn’t much that can be done for them. You at least tried what any of us know to do. So sorry.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rammy said:


> Im sure this happens to everyone. I have been grooming for about 30 years. Lately, I just dont want to be here. On one hand, I do like doing it, but on the other, I wish I could stop. I cant because being single and trying to save up money to quit grooming, I have to keep working. Just wish I could find something else. I did go to college to learn to be a RHIT< registered health information technician> but that was 7 years ago <maybe more> and I was never able to pass the credentialing exam. I always came within 2 points of passing. Got discouraged, and here I am still grooming. I thought about taking refresher courses and try again, but the expense is alot more than when I went the first time. I never did the CE's. Probably a big mistake on my part.
> But, I keep trudging along. I feel that when the opportunity presents itself, something will come along to give me the option to take it. Just have to be patient.



I feel stuck too. Taking care of DD2 and dealing with critical patients and all of my home/farm responsibilities wears on me some days.


----------



## Rammy

Oh, I know. I just always hope. She was doing so good. This has happened before where I had a chicken have something happen to it. Normally, if they dont die that day, they die within a couple days. I was expecting it, but was hopeful when she ate yesterday evening and seemed alot perkier. It just sad because now I only have two silver lakenvelders. 
On another note from another post where I am, again, complaining about my life, I think Im going to look into getting some new books to study for the RHIT. Im sure once I start, things I thought I forgot will jog my memory. Maybe one more try. I took the test three times before, back to back<three months in between being able to do that> and always just shy of passing by two points. Every time!! Maybe 4th time is the charm?


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> I feel stuck too. Taking care of DD2 and dealing with critical patients and all of my home/farm responsibilities wears on me some days.



I personally feel you are doing a bang up job. There are not too many people who can deal with the things you are right now. I dont know how you do it all. When I read your posts about your daughter and see her in the braces, I think, one day she will run in the Olympics. Just like Wilma Rudolph did. She showed them, didnt she? You are a strong person to handle everything you have on your plate. If you lived closer, Id be over to help. I hate sitting around. We all have those days where we just want to whine and complain, its good to vent. But getting stuck on that road can be hard to get off of. I blame mine on menapause< its my excuse and Im sticking to it!>
I have been thinking long and hard about quitting and finding something else, but Id like to have something else before I quit. Just getting burned out. Its normal in this line of work. So I take alot of time off now.  This job is close to home<20 mins> which is better than the hour long drive I used to do for 20 years. I need to get out more but once I get home, Im so tired and have so much to do, I dont want to. I do feel something will come along to change this path Im on. Either its an opportunity I make or one will be presented. Just have to be patient.
Your a great Mom. Your daughter is lucky to have you in her corner.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Baymule

Only thing I’ve ever done for 30 years is keep breathing. I must be pretty good at it because I’ve been breathing for 63 years. I had all kinds of jobs. I’d get tired of something, then find something different.


----------



## Baymule

Only thing I’ve ever done for 30 years is keep breathing. I must be pretty good at it because I’ve been breathing for 63 years. I had all kinds of jobs. I’d get tired of something, then find something different.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Only thing I’ve ever done for 30 years is keep breathing. I must be pretty good at it because I’ve been breathing for 63 years. I had all kinds of jobs. I’d get tired of something, then find something different.



Thats what Im considering. Problem is, this job makes me alot of money and finding a job that pays me alot of money without any training is hard to find. I had thought about pet sitting or something like that. It doesnt snow around here much, so that wouldnt hurt trying to get to someone's house to let their Fifi out to pee in the snow.


----------



## RollingAcres

Guess you'll have to weigh both the pros and cons in switching from grooming to pet sitting...I have thought about switching jobs many times and have actually applied to some other jobs. But in the end, I'm still here. I've been at this job for 8 years now, I know I can't get the same pay if I go some where else, would have to take a pay cut and I don't have to pay for insurance at all. I have thought about going back to school and get a different degree but I just can't see spending that money at this point in my life.


----------



## Rammy

Thats why I havent gone back either. Its just too expensive now. Thats why Im still grooming. I wouldnt be able to find a job that pays as well as this one does. If I could find one, Id be out of here tomorrow.


----------



## RollingAcres

I think the only way I'd quit this job is if I get a county or state job.


----------



## Rammy

Oh, that would be great!! Id love a job like that, too. My sister had a job at the post office but quit a while back. I could of slapped her. For all the benefits and paid holidays and insurance......what was she thinking? 
You just get tired of the routine.  Most of the time I dont get to stop to even eat anything. It gets frustrating. My hands are sore and stiff alot so I dont know how much longer I can do this. Hopefully until I can save some more. Only time will tell.

 
Before



After. The vet had to convince the owner this was her dog. She didnt recognize it! 


Before

 

After

 

My first attempt at a Bichon show cut. Was a nervous wreck doing this dog! 


35lb cat I shaved. He was better to groom than some dogs I do. 

Thought I would post some pics of some of the pets Ive done. 
I dont consider myself great but ok. I think every pet I do looks terrible,  but thats just me.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> After. The vet had to convince the owner this was her dog. She didnt recognize it!


She better get the dog chipped so she is sure!! Or maybe that is how the vet proved it.


----------



## Rammy

He was the vet who saw the dog for an exam and vaccines before I groomed it so he knew it was her dog. I get that alot when the dog looks totally different after it gets a haircut. Clients are so shocked!


----------



## Bruce

Well then you are doing a good job! And they have poor memories if they can't remember what the dog looked like the last time it was groomed.


----------



## Baymule

You might be tired of it, but you have a skill and it takes skill to do what you do. 

I use Arnicare for soreness. It would help your hands. It comes in cream or pill form. We love the stuff.

http://www.arnicare.com/


----------



## Rammy

The soreness is along the thumb of my left hand. Im hoping its not arthritis or carple tunnel starting. I will check the Arnicare out. 
I am getting tired if it but have to keep on for now.  There are just days like today that I just go......


----------



## Rammy

This doesnt make any sense. I have a Toshiba laptop that I can connect either wifi or to the router directly. Lately, I have been hardwire connecting directly to the dsl modem<att> for, I hope, a safer connection. This morning, it was working just fine connected via ethernet. I did some errands, came back home, connected again, but the service light went red every time I hooked up the computer. When I disconnected the computer, it went green again within a few seconds. I even went in and re-entered the password just to make sure. No go.
Im on it now, connected via ethernet. Its working fine. The only thing different is before when it was acting up, I had the computer hooked up to charge up the battery since it was low. I dont have the power cable hooked up now and the internet is working fine. Go figure. 
@Baymule, I looked at that site you gave me for the arncare but unsure which one to order? Im really not sure if I have the beginning stages of arthritis and should order that or just get the pain gel?


----------



## Rammy

On another note, last night I went over to my parents house to help my Mom with some stuff. My Dad has just been told, a few months ago, he is in remission for cancer. He had to do chemo and some other stuff I dont remember. Even though he is in remission, he is still having health problems. He has said, several times, even though he is suppose to be in remission, his body tells him differently. He has lost alot of weight, understandably, from the treatments and some of the medications. He has gained back some, but still looks awful. It really bothers me when he says his body tells him diffently. Of course, you know your own body, so you do know when something isnt right. My Dad is 85. It just sounds to me that he is giving up or has given up. Even thinking about it makes me upset. 
I wish there was something I could do to make him feel better or get him something to make him more comfortable.
Its just hard watching someone who was so vibrant just give up like this.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear about your dad. Mine was in remission as well, after each round of chemo, until it came back. After the third round of chemo he decided he wasn't going for a fourth round. It took him, but something is going to take all of us at some point. Fighting it only prolongs the inevitable. I hope when his time comes he can manage the pain and go out on his own terms, peacefully.


----------



## Baymule

I use the Arnicare cream and we use Arnisport tablets. I like the information I read on the Arnicare Arthritus, think I'll get that too! 

I am so sorry that your Dad is battling cancer. My own Daddy died of bone cancer. It is a painful horrible disease. If your Dad has decided that he is not going to fight it any longer, respect his decision, love him, be there for him and be there to help your Mom pick up the pieces of her life. it's tough any way you look at it. Big hugs.


----------



## Rammy

I almost got the cream, but as usual, second guessed my decision. Thats also why I do poorly on multiple choice test questions. 
Its just tough watching him getting so frail. On one hand, I understand, but you get angry because there isnt anything you can do about it. 
We know there probably isnt much time left. One more Fathers Day.  Mom and I both feel he wont make it to his next birthday in September. 
My brother came down last Christmas as a suprise. I had called him and said it would make Dad happy and thought it was a good idea for him to come. 
I will be there for Mom when the time comes. Hopefully it will be more time than we think.


----------



## Baymule

I used to put my kids on the school bus, then drive 45 minutes to go see my Daddy. We’d laugh, joke and cut up, then I cried all the way home. He was bed ridden for a year and suffered so much. I was with him when he died and cried tears of relief for him because he wouldn’t be in pain any more. Use this time as best as you can to love him and to realize that he doesn’t want his life extended for more suffering. It’s coming like a freight train and there isn’t anything you can do to stop it. Big hugs.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear about our dad Rammy. 


Baymule said:


> It is a painful horrible disease. If your Dad has decided that he is not going to fight it any longer, respect his decision, love him, be there for him and be there to help your Mom pick up the pieces of her life. it's tough any way you look at it.





Baymule said:


> Use this time as best as you can to love him and to realize that he doesn’t want his life extended for more suffering.


Agree!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy, saw this on facebook, thought you should do this to your creeper neighbor lol!


----------



## Rammy

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s hilarious!!


----------



## Latestarter

Love it!


----------



## Baymule

I like it. I really really like it!


----------



## Rammy

Im seriously considering it. I have the perfect tree to do it with. That will really tick him off. Hahaha!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You have to post a pic if you do!!!


----------



## Bruce

See if there is some way you can get an inflatable camera to hang under the eyes.


----------



## Rammy

Y'all are too much!! Hahaha!  x2


----------



## RollingAcres

We're just trying to help!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We could all come vacation there for a week and act like Cousin Eddy and family!!


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Rammy

I only have two bedrooms, but you all are welcome anytime! I have a couch that is pretty comfortable.  Honestly, lately, I havent noticed anything out of the ordinary around here, so Im not sure if he is just leaving me alone, or he is bothering someone else.   But this has happened before, where nothing happens for a while, then I start finding splatters on the siding, or my bricks around the flower bed pushed over, nightly, or the flashlight across the street.......I just figure nothing is on tv those nights...........
I have other things to worry about right now, like my Dad. So Im not really concerned. Instead Im using my energy for helping my parents. Thats more important than some idiot.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I totally agree on focusing on your family right now!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I totally agree on focusing on your family right now!!


Agree!


----------



## CntryBoy777

With my experience in a similar situation, it is always difficult for the one that is left behind....they have a huge hole left in their life and the change is sudden and abrupt....their life will never be the same, but with understanding, strength, and support they can get thru it. There will be many fears to calm and confront, but supporting their decisions is critical, otherwise they feel that they don't count anymore and if ya inject your decisions on them....well, ya are just being a dictator.....so, i wish ya well in that situation and will pray for comfort, understaning, and strength for all in the family. You certainly are not alone in the endeavor....many of us have already been there and are here for ya.....


----------



## Rammy

Update on Dad...Mom took him to his appts this week. He was on Xarelto due to blood clots in his legs but found out he is allergic to it. It was causing him to bruise and bleed everywhere. Got him off that and on something else...cumadin(sp). Got his new dentures finally. Found out he has fluid build up around his heart, but not as much as they first thought from the ultrasound scans.....I think thats what they did....dr is going to have it drained....I dont remember where or who is going to do that......Mom tells me all this but its hard to remember when there is so much going on. 
Thank you to everyone who has posted on here with advice, words of comfort, support, or things that has made me laugh. It means alot.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Update on Dad...Mom took him to his appts this week. He was on Xarelto due to blood clots in his legs but found out he is allergic to it. It was causing him to bruise and bleed everywhere. Got him off that and on something else...cumadin(sp).



BTDT, with the Xarelto and had similar problems as do many people, tho it is most often not really an allergy.  It's a side effect from Xarelto and the other new blood thinners (Eliquis, Pradaxa, Savaysa, Clopedigrel--the last one is usually called plavix. ). You may want to ask your Dad's  doctor to expound on his "Xarelto 'allergy' a little more. I've been on 3-4 of those, and am now on coumadin which is the pretty old standby anti-coagulant that goes by name Warfarin.

Counadin comes with it's own set of known problems, your Dad's caretaker needs to be aware of, including not eating a lot of green leafy foods (greens, brussels sprouts, a lot of lettuce, broccoli etc) or anything else high in VitK. VitaminK is a coumadin antagonist..it's also a kind of antidote if his coumadin level gets too high)  He will also have to have INR done, at least once/month but more than likely more often. Make sure he understands, that if he misses a daily dose of coumadin, under no circumstances, should he double up on the next dose without first consulting his doctor.  He will still have easier bruising, some trouble getting cuts to stop oozing blood and he will heal slower if he does get cut. MAKE SURE,that every doctor and dentist he sees knows he's on a bloodthinner!!

He should also NOT take supplements such as Nattokinase or Serrapeptase without  explicit approval of his doctor. 
I assume he was put on Xarelto to prevent stroke, as that's the primary reason most people are prescribed it, tho it's also used to prevent blood pooling in the lower extremities.

Most people with any age on them, bleed a little somewhere, every day. Urinary tract, digestive tract, respiratory tract, or gums. We don't notice it because the bleed point quickly clots off, tho a urinalysis may show the minute amts of blood in the urine..pretty common.  We never really know it until we go on one the new great working anti-coagulants. They do their job so well, that the bleedpoint doesn't clot off and suddenly, we're peeing red, our nose is bleeding, maybe (in my case) blood droplet in the corner of your eye, bleeding from ear or blood visible in the stools.
(When I was on Xarelto and was explaining my medical history to a new doctor, he actually backed up a bit and asked if I had recently visited Nigeria, The Congo or any of the other West African Ebola countries)

Differnt blood thinners work in different ways. Clopidigrel for instance is an anti-platelet..it prevents the platelets from clumping together. So, in a different way is aspirin.

Depending who you consult, blood thinners a rated in relation to how well they reduce stroke risk.
Aspirin (usually 81mg) reduces the risk about 5-15%.
Clopidigrel, reduces stroke risk about 25-30%
Clopidigrel + aspirin decreases stroke risk about 35-40% at the most.
Coumadin can reduce risk of stroke by 50-60%.
Xarelto can reduce stroke risk by as much as 80%.

You can see why doctors want to prescribe Xarelto, but sometimes the side effects are bad enough to negate the usefulness.

IF, your Dad is prone to have bouts of Arterial Fibrillation, that's another factor to be considered.
I do, which is the primary reason I was put on Xarelto. AF can cause a stroke because the normal, smooth  flow of blood thru the heart is disrupted, and eddys fom and pull a clot of pooled blood out of an area called the Left Atrial Appendage. Since I couldn't take Xarelto without waking up with a bloody pillowcase, or peeing dark red, or developing a nose bleed at Christmas dinner, or looking like my hands and forearms looking like I had been beat with a doubled up dogchain, and short of having some nerve ablation done, I opted for  this:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/pastor-daves-highlights.35647/page-39#post-538522

I will be back on Clopidigril and aspirin hopefully next week, but had been on it with no problems since 2015 (until I developed AFib & they put me on Xarelto last fall)


----------



## Rammy

@greybeard My Mom is a retired lab tech, so she is very familiar with the drugs he is on. She is the one who requested the coumadin instead of the Pradaxa they wanted to put him on. Dad was having nose bleeds, blood in his stool, and he looked like someone beat the crap out of him on his arms and back, and it was starting to show up on his legs. He had a spot on his leg they thought was a spider bite but it was from the Xerelto causing fluid build up. Mom could explain it better.
He was having a problem with his legs swelling up, so he would keep his legs elevated, and he is wearing pressure socks, but found out he had some clots, so thats why they put him on the Xerelto. Mom said the Dr. said the bleeding and bruising was from an allergic reaction, so thats all I know on that.
Mom has also gotten some bandages to put on the worst spots on his back because hes bleeding thru his shirts onto the sheets. We are doing everything to make sure he doesnt fall!
He doesnt has any heart problems other than they found some fluid around his heart they are scheduling to have drained off. Since my Mom is his main caretaker, she is well informed about what he can and cant have. The Dr. said he needed more protien, so she went out and bought all this protien stuff, like bars, stuff you can mix up, I mean, all sorts of stuff for him to eat so he will gain some weight back. He has gained about six more pounds so far. 
Im sure she told the dentist about the blood thinners, and the other Dr.s he sees are the one who prescribed the stuff he is on.
Its sounds like you had the same problems with bleeding my Dad had. We are hoping that this new stuff helps. My brother is a nurse, and he told my Mom about not doubling up and other info. I know she is doing her best to make sure he gets what he needs and at the right time. Im thinking about ordering some stuff that @Baymule  told me about that helps with bruising to see if it helps heal it up faster.
Thank you for the info. Im going to show my Mom this post.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> @greybeard My Mom is a retired lab tech, so she is very familiar with the drugs he is on. She is the one who requested the coumadin instead of the Pradaxa they wanted to put him on.



Can't blame her. Coumadin has been around a long time and is generally safe...as long as you don't take too much.  Warfarin was the old standby as a rat killer for years and years, killing by allowing blood to seep into the brain and generally causing other natural bleeding to not stop.
In all mammals, (and presumably other animals as well) the body develops minor hemorrhages constantly, particularly around the joints and the skin surface, but the blood quickly coagulates and the hemorrhaging ceases rather quickly. Warfarin, Xarelto and other anticoagulants interfere with this natural process and that's why you see so many elderly people with purple skin bruises.  It's a tradeoff..relatively minor bleeding instead of having a potentially fatal or debilitating stroke. It is not unusual for healthy people's urinalysis to show very minute quantities of blood in their urine. It is usually not enough to be visible to us, but it's there. 



Rammy said:


> He doesnt has any heart problems other than they found some fluid around his heart


Did your mom say why they put him on blood thinners if he doesn't have heart/circulatory problems?

I've done the pressure sock thing too, after they harvested the vein from my calf for a quad bypass, tho my cardiologist explained it was important to get the full length thigh high sock to keep the blood moving completely back up my leg and not just move out of my calf and pool farther up. (I had previous significant tissue damage in the same leg from a venomous snake bite a few years earlier, so I was more prone to blood pooling in that thigh, calf and foot)

I do hope your father does better on the coumadin and heals up fast.


----------



## Rammy

They put him on xerelto because of the blood clots in his legs. He is on the new meds now. He is hopefully going to do better on this. Guess we will see. Ordered him some stuff from arnicar for the bruising in his arms and legs. He has bandages on to keep him from bleeding more and scratching it. My brother is coming down to help in a few weeks. With his training as a nurse it will be a big help to my Mom.


----------



## Baymule

My husband takes Metaprolol (sp?) and he has what he calls "old man bruises" that he hates. If he uses the Arnicare on a new bruise, it fades away faster.


----------



## Rammy

If Dad would let me take a pic of his arns, you would think someone beat him or something. He is on the new stuff now and the bruising cream from that site you gave me is on its way. He keeps saying his body tells him different even though he is in remission. All we can do is keep him comfortable. Mom is doing her best but I know its taking its toll. I just keep hoping for one more day each day.


----------



## Mike CHS

Make him comfortable and let him do whatever he thinks he needs to do.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> My husband takes Metaprolol (sp?) and he has what he calls "old man bruises" that he hates. If he uses the Arnicare on a new bruise, it fades away faster.


Interesting..is he taking any blood thinners, including an aspirin?
Metaprolol is not a blood thinner. I was taking it until April 21. It's a beta blocker, usually prescribed for cardio patients to open arteries that supply blood to the heart muscle, and reduce pain from angina, as well as reducing high blood pressure. 
Easy bruising is not one of Metaprolol's known side effects. 

_Metoprolol is generally well tolerated. Side effects include


abdominal cramps,
diarrhea,
constipation,
fatigue,
insomnia,
nausea,
depression,
dreaming,
memory loss,
fever,
impotence,
lightheadedness,
low blood pressure,
cold extremities,
sore throat, and
shortness of breath or wheezing.
Possible serious adverse effects include


slow heart rate,
Raynaud's phenomenon,
hepatitis, and
increased insulin resistance.
Metoprolol can aggravate breathing difficulties in patients with asthma, chronic bronchitis, or emphysema._

Raynaud's phenomenon can cause skin discoloration but is almost always limited to extremites such as fingers and toes, with occassionally affecting a person's nose skin. I used to get it when it was really cold out, that's about the only time it happens. It's a temporary thing, as blood flow is cut off to that area, the skin turns real pale, the fingers/toes get cold, then as blood returns, the skin turns blue, and the skin feels hot. The discoloration goes away in anywhere from minutes to a couple of hours. 
Here's what it looks like:


----------



## Baymule

No, he's not taking an aspirin. He didn't get these bruises until he started on the Metaprolol. He started on Metaprolol after his heart surgery.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> No, he's not taking an aspirin. He didn't get these bruises until he started on the Metaprolol. He started on Metaprolol after his heart surgery.


Lots of metoprolol questions and answers here.


----------



## Baymule

thanks!


----------



## Rammy

Hey @Bills Vs Beaks 



  Tee Hee!!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

peekaboo!


----------



## Rammy

I knew you would like that.


----------



## Rammy

This is for anyone...........Question............If you knew you would die tomorrow.............what would you do today?


----------



## greybeard

same as always


----------



## Rammy

Another question.............when you follow someone on here............do you get alerts when they post something? Just wondering.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Another question.............when you follow someone on here............do you get alerts when they post something? Just wondering.


Dunno. I've never followed anyone here or anywhere else and wouldn't know how to if I wanted to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Rammy said:


> This is for anyone...........Question............If you knew you would die tomorrow.............what would you do today?


I agree with GB and would continue the routine as best as I was able to do. No matter what ya did your last day, there wouldn't be any changes to anything around ya....except for those that are directly affected by ya each and everyday that ya are living.


----------



## Rammy

THe reason I brought this question up was, yesterday, here in TN an 18 yr old kid was killed on the hwy riding home on a motorcycle he had just bought. His parents were behind him and saw the whole thing happen. I just have been thinking about that all day and wondered what that kid would of become had he not been killed. Then I wondered, what would you do if you knew you would die tomorrow? Me............probably make amends for things I did or didnt do, love on my animals, take a walk in the woods, among a few things.......just sad when you hear something like that happening to such a young person.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is difficult to understand those kinds of things happening, but we are not promised any certain amount of time, so it is best to live each day as if it were the last one....cause ya never know when the ticket ya are holding will be punched. I do have my own beliefs about such, but prefer to not offend others by posting them....but, nobody knows what waits on the other side of this life....the Apostle Paul says it is better there than here....tho, ya have to follow The Word of Truth and do the Will of The Father to get there.....


----------



## Baymule

A  day's notice ain't enough time....I got a lot to do!


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Rammy said:


> Another question.............when you follow someone on here............do you get alerts when they post something? Just wondering.


news feed. usually its a bunch of so and so liked this and that and the other........I dont really check it. my follow list is more of a symbol of who my friends are then the fact Im actually looking what they do most of the time  usually I just look at someones recent activity from their profile


Rammy said:


> THe reason I brought this question up was, yesterday, here in TN an 18 yr old kid was killed on the hwy riding home on a motorcycle he had just bought. His parents were behind him and saw the whole thing happen. I just have been thinking about that all day and wondered what that kid would of become had he not been killed. Then I wondered, what would you do if you knew you would die tomorrow? Me............probably make amends for things I did or didnt do, love on my animals, take a walk in the woods, among a few things.......just sad when you hear something like that happening to such a young person.


sorry to say, thats why I really dislike motorcycles.......... :|my age too...


----------



## Rammy

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> news feed. usually its a bunch of so and so liked this and that and the other........I dont really check it. my follow list is more of a symbol of who my friends are then the fact Im actually looking what they do most of the time  usually I just look at someones recent activity from their profile
> 
> sorry to say, thats why I really dislike motorcycles.......... :|my age too...




I dont like motorcycles either. Long, long, long, long time ago, when I was riding with an old boyfreind, we had an accident. Luckily, I was wearing his helmet since mine had a bad strap on it. My head bounced off the pavement but the helmet stayed on. Its been years since I have been on one and dont plan on ever again. When I see someone on a cycle, I make sure to give them room and try to watch for riders.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Rammy said:


> I dont like motorcycles either. Long, long, long, long time ago, when I was riding with an old boyfreind, we had an accident. Luckily, I was wearing his helmet since mine had a bad strap on it. My head bounced off the pavement but the helmet stayed on. Its been years since I have been on one and dont plan on ever again. When I see someone on a cycle, I make sure to give them room and try to watch for riders.


Ive just seen too many crazy ones to think that anyone who drives one isnt at least a tiny bit of a risk on the road. ranges from wheelies, to squeezing between two cars 
(who are legally in their lanes) on the white dashed line on the interstate at 80 mph. and then of course, the ones that speed down our 50 mph road at 80+ late at night.....


----------



## Rammy

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> Ive just seen too many crazy ones to think that anyone who drives one isnt at least a tiny bit of a risk on the road. ranges from wheelies, to squeezing between two cars
> (who are legally in their lanes) on the white dashed line on the interstate at 80 mph. and then of course, the ones that speed down our 50 mph road at 80+ late at night.....




Oh, boy! Has that happened to me. Once, driving to work, some idiot on a bike drove right between me and a car next to me. Guess we werent going fast enough for him. Unbelievable! Ive seen the popping wheelies on the highway, too. I dont understand.  I completely respect anyone who wants to own one or ride one, but please be careful. Even people with cars, do stupid things with them, so no one is perfect.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Rammy said:


> Oh, boy! Has that happened to me. Once, driving to work, some idiot on a bike drove right between me and a car next to me. Guess we werent going fast enough for him. Unbelievable! Ive seen the popping wheelies on the highway, too. I dont understand.  I completely respect anyone who wants to own one or ride one, but please be careful. Even people with cars, do stupid things with them, so no one is perfect.


yes of course. and believe me Ive seeen my share of bad car drivers too.......but like 18 wheelers and school buses, motorcycles set off my high alert senors more than most cars


----------



## Rammy

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> yes of course. and believe me Ive seeen my share of bad car drivers too.......but like 18 wheelers and school buses, motorcycles set off my high alert senors more than most cars



No kidding! Makes you want to go...........


----------



## Latestarter

Been riding for about 40 years, off and on. Been in some real close calls but have never had to lay one down, have never had an accident while riding, and hope that record remains intact. I HAVE had to do radical maneuvers to avoid getting injured/killed by car drivers. I have been "pushed" off the highway into the median at 70 MPH by a car. Basically all the things that can happen when a driver doesn't "see you" because you aren't driving a car. Things HAVE improved greatly over the years as more people are riding (huge gas savings alone, and there is that "freedom" thing as well ). Most folks have become more attentive to watching for bikers. There are however drivers who continue to talk on cell phones and text while driving, drink or dope and drive, sleep and drive, etc. and they are a potential hazard to EVERYONE, driver or rider alike.

My present ride is a Harley Road King Classic. I don't do wheelies, I don't exceed the speed limit more than any average driver does. I don't do "stupid" stuff as I've seen enough accidents to know the potential outcome. There ARE a lot of (normally young/dumb/believing they are immune to death) "daring"? "adventurous"? just plain stupid?  riders out there and they create a bad impression of all bikers. I would guess they comprise maybe 10% of all bikers.


----------



## Rammy

Totally agree. Seems like its the young riders that do stupid things. I do try and watch for riders when Im driving, but people seem to be in such a hurry anymore. Cell phones, tv's in cars, too many things distracting drivers today. I think , tho, in the case of that poor young kid that died when that semi drove into him, was just that the driver didnt see him. I didnt hear if the driver was distracted. I feel bad for the parents who were behind him and saw the whole thing. Put the cell phones down, turn off the tv's, and watch the road.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> There ARE a lot of (normally young/dumb/believing they are immune to death) "daring"? "adventurous"? just plain stupid? riders out there and they create a bad impression of all bikers. I would guess they comprise maybe 10% of all bikers.


About 850,000 then.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Latestarter said:


> There are however drivers who continue to talk on cell phones and text while driving, drink or dope and drive, sleep and drive, etc. and they are a potential hazard to EVERYONE, driver or rider alike.


agree

its crazy if youre drivng down the highway here at night, and so many times you see the driver of another car who inexplicably has a glowing blue face 
on my road theres a cross for a kid who died in a school bus crash.......driver was on pot, collided with a dump truck.

oh and I dont believe a word of the "car drivers brains are looking for other cars so they dont see them (bikers) because their brain filters them out"
do you go looking for roadkill whilst you drive? yet how often do you see someone go over a dead skunk rather than swerve around it. not see it, my foot.


----------



## Rammy

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> agree
> 
> its crazy if youre drivng down the highway here at night, and so many times you see the driver of another car who inexplicably has a glowing blue face
> on my road theres a cross for a kid who died in a school bus crash.......driver was on pot, collided with a dump truck.
> 
> oh and I dont believe a word of the "car drivers brains are looking for other cars so they dont see them (bikers) because their brain filters them out"
> do you go looking for roadkill whilst you drive? yet how often do you see someone go over a dead skunk rather than swerve around it. not see it, my foot.



I swerve when I can. Especially if its fresh.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

exactly.........


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> My present ride is a Harley Road King Classic. I don't do wheelies


I bet it would be hard to get one of those up in a wheelie. Saw a couple of fools doing wheelies at 65 MPH last summer. Didn't hear of any deaths so I guess they survived their stupidity.



Bills Vs Beaks said:


> oh and I dont believe a word of the "car drivers brains are looking for other cars so they dont see them (bikers) because their brain filters them out"


Can't necessarily agree with that. I had a small (Honda 175) when I was in HS. I noticed motorcycles a lot more once I owned one. And I try to keep an eye out for them still. But there isn't anything you can do if they put their brains in the saddlebag and do stupid stuff "because they can".


----------



## greybeard

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> oh and I dont believe a word of the "car drivers brains are looking for other cars so they dont see them (bikers) because their brain filters them out"


Do you have an alternate explanation?

You are aware, that it is the motorcycle that is the striking vehicle in almost all fatal motorcycle collisions involving other vehicles?
It isn't just the car/truck driver that suffers from *the phenomenon of Blindness While Paying Attention.....*


----------



## Latestarter

In many (most?) of those cases GB it's because the rider had no choice but to hit the vehicle that cut them off or pulled out/turned in front of them... Have come very close a number of times in those situations. Not saying that there aren't bikers at fault and who create accidents. Just saying the vast majority are not the biker's fault.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

greybeard said:


> Do you have an alternate explanation?
> 
> You are aware, that it is the motorcycle that is the striking vehicle in almost all fatal motorcycle collisions involving other vehicles?
> It isn't just the car/truck driver that suffers from *the phenomenon of Blindness While Paying Attention....*


I do indeed.........that^
the fact that they are more likely to drive crazy and therefore be involved in an accident.......but the "brain filters" is what they teach in motorcycle drivers ed here (being nerdy, I read the motorcycle part of the manual)
funny they didnt mention the phenomena in the car drivers section, think it would be useful for us car drivers to be aware of it too, dont you think?
I think its just an excuse.....


Latestarter said:


> In many (most?) of those cases GB it's because the rider had no choice but to hit the vehicle that cut them off or pulled out/turned in front of them... Have come very close a number of times in those situations. Not saying that there aren't bikers at fault and who create accidents. Just saying the vast majority are not the biker's fault.


doesnt mean the driver of the car didnt see them......maybe just the car driver was a jerk (believe it or not, you get drivers who are jerks. I know, I wouldnt believe it myself but Ive seen them so......) and couple the fact that a motorcycle has no airbag makes the crash a little tougher on the driver of the motorcycle than an ordinary car
or possibly the driver could have been speeding and the car pulling out misjudged. I did that once.....big black ram flying down my road. Looked right, looked left, pulled out while looking right again and thats when I saw it. Oops. also my house is on a slope.....but still. I take responsibility for my misjudgment and I won't do it again but the other driver did have a part. There's a reduced speed sign by that hill for a reason...


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> In many (most?) of those cases GB it's because the rider had no choice but to hit the vehicle that cut them off or pulled out/turned in front of them... Have come very close a number of times in those situations. Not saying that there aren't bikers at fault and who create accidents. Just saying the vast majority are not the biker's fault.


I would like to see the data that supports that, tho I do understand, that anyone that pulls out in front of any kind of vehicle is usually at fault.

I'll address both this and bills vs beaks comments...
The motorcycle drivers/rider's manual and the article are written for cycle riders specifically, which is why neither address the 4 wheeler's responsibilities.

I do think the 'filters out' thing is kind of accurate tho is a bit of a misnomer.
There is a term in AI/computing called prefetching. It is where images or files are brought into high speed memory before it is even fully processed. It's data that is loaded before it is required for use.

 The human brain processes thoughts and images extremely fast, but not nearly fast enough to be considered to be 'in real time'.  To offset this lag, our brains automatically tend to 'pre load' or 'pre fetch' images based upon the last thing it 'saw'.
You're driving down the road, there's an 18 wheeler, a few 4 wheelers in front of you, and you look in your rear view mirror for a second...look back forward and your brain has already presented to you the last image it saw from the front view....that is what you expect to see, but in a split second, it processes what your eyes actually see. A lot can happen in that split second, and it's not so much what you 'see' that causes the problem, but how how long it takes for the neurons to commit your muscles into acting on what is actually there.

You stop at a stop sign, see a 4 wheeler coming and nothing behind it. That's imprinted into high speed memory and prefetched the next time you look after the car passes. If something else has entered the real world picture in that time span, it doesn't register immediately..takes a split second for the new and real image to show up in your mind. Meanwhile, you're already out at least part way in the lane....disaster has happened.

This is especially true on roads and everyday situations you've encountered time after time. You (thru your brain) _expect_ to see certain things simply because you have so many times. Throw something different into the paradigm and it takes your eye/brain/muscle trio a bit of time to understand it because of the form of 'prefetching' our brains do.

You can see an example of this when someone moves everything around in a room you are very accustomed to entering. Even before you open the door, your brain is already preparing an image based solely upon all the other times you walked into the room.

Change your wallpaper on your computer display or phone one night before retiring to bed. The next morning, when you first look at the display, you 'expect' to see the familiar old picture, and for a spit second, do. Your brain has already pulled that old familiar image from cache and presented it to you, but in the blink of an eye, you remember you changed it.

Lets say that tonight, while we are asleep, BYH thru admin, has totally changed it's appearance. We click on our bookmark, the page loads and we are fully expecting to see what we have always seen, and for a brief moment in time..do, til our brain fully processes that a visual change has taken place.

I got a good dose of this phenomenon last year when the flood came..several actually. The water came up overnight. Last thing I saw before dark was my cows on pasture, green grass, and the inside of my shop just as it always had been. At first light, I look out the window and my brain presented the usual image, for a split second until it processed the ocean. A little while later, as I waded in 3 ft of water to my shop to get a rope, 2 things came to mind.
1. If I open this door all this water is going to rush in, which was foolish because I know my shop is nowhere near waterproof.
2. But, when I did open the door, my brain had pre fetched the image of my shop, with it's dry cement floor and all my 'stuff' neatly arranged. Took but the blink of an eye for the real image of all my stuff submerged or floating around to register.
A LOT tho, can happen on a highway in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Rammy

Today, my neighbor and I, were running errands, and decided to stop and eat. I had been telling him about my Bollywood obsession, so we stopped at an Indian restaraunt for lunch. Got the buffet. 
Not sure I liked it all that much. Little too spicey for me. I had been telling him about this tandoori chicken recipe I had seen on the internet, so stopping at this restaraunt, figured get a taste of the cuisine. I think if I visited India, Id be pretty hungry.
Checked out whether McDonalds sold actual beef hamburgers in India or not. Turns out no, they dont. Or pork, so a McRib is out, too. 
Over the years, Ive tried foods from other cultures, but tend to stick with what Im used to. I dont know if Italian is considered another culture, since so 
many of us have grown up with pizza( which technically was originally invented by the Chinese), spaghetti,  lasagna, to name a few. So many of those dishes are so popular and familiar, can it really be considered un-American cuisine?My ex loved,Chinese, but Im not a big fan. 
Guess Im just a good ol American foods person. Since I like Italian, maybe a trip there would be better.


----------



## greybeard

The wife and I ate at a Mediterranean/Asian/North African (not 'oriental asian) place and I made the mistake of ordering something called Volcano Chicken. It was not hot, it was more fiery than that...something akin to eating molten lava.


----------



## Rammy

Never had mediterranean, but I do also like Mexican. Maybe if I try Indian food after a few more times, maybe I might find something I like.


----------



## greybeard

Ya better like curry powder is all I can say.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Latestarter said:


> In many (most?) of those cases GB it's because the rider had no choice but to hit the vehicle that cut them off or pulled out/turned in front of them... Have come very close a number of times in those situations. Not saying that there aren't bikers at fault and who create accidents. Just saying the vast majority are not the biker's fault.



For those of you that have been stationed or been through Memphis, when you head out on I-55 toward Arkansas the road is really high since it is part of the Mississippi River flood plain.  I was riding my 650 Honda and this old geezer in a brown Ranger pickup truck that was directly to my left swerved into me.  I had no place to go except  off of the road.  Fortunately the river had been in flood and the mud kept me from getting severely injured.  I had a collapsed lung but no severe injuries and luckily landed on my back instead of face down or I would likely have drowned since I was far enough down into the mud to barely move.  There was a State Trooper not far behind me and help was on the scene in minutes but that was the last time that bike saw the road with me on it.


----------



## Baymule

I like spicy food, maybe I ought to go check out the Indian restaurant in Tyler.....


----------



## Rammy

Got the curry, not to worry!!..............now y'all figure out where that movie line is from.................


----------



## Rammy

Give up? Its from Dr. Detroit............starring Dan Akroyd.................yeah, Im a geek..................


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy , if you try Indian food again, maybe order Tikka Masala, that's usually not spicy. I love spicy food and curry.
Normally if I order Indian food, I try looking up the dishes on Google and see what's in it.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I like spicy food, maybe I ought to go check out the Indian restaurant in Tyler.....


If they have a buffet there then you'll get to try different type of dishes.
Unfortunately DH is not a fan of curry and will not try Indian food. So once in a while I'll order it for lunch at work with my "work daughter".


----------



## Latestarter

Never would have guessed the movie and don't even remember it. Maybe didn't see it. I like curry flavor but not really hot.


----------



## Bruce

The thing about "curry", as in Indian dishes, is that curry isn't a single thing, there a tons of different curries. Some spicy some not so much. There is a Nepalese/Indian restaurant in a town ~20 miles from here. They have some great stuff and I am NOT a spicy food person. Wings? Make mine wimpy please! In fact we just made Onion Bhaji (essentially onion rings but made with chickpea flour) tonight. They are the best, "smoothest", onion rings ever. Had some batter left over so had a bit of Broccoli Bhaji as well. We had it at the restaurant many times. So often that when the owner saw us come in he told the kitchen to make an order because we ALWAYS ordered it. Sadly they stopped making it because not enough people ordered it and the batter doesn't keep but a day or so.


----------



## Rammy

Im not a big fan of spicey, either. Even my chili is whimpy. I only put enough chili powder in to give it some flavor. I use minced onions because real ones ( ones you cut yourself ) make me hurl. If I crunch an onion, the sound and texture just make me lose it, but if I use fine, minced ones like the kind you buy in those shakers, it doesnt bother me. I think because they are so small and cook up so soft and I cant actually see them.
I do try to try new foods once and a while, but like I said, I keep going back to what Im used to. Its interesting to stretch your limits. You never know you might find something you like.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Never would have guessed the movie and don't even remember it. Maybe didn't see it. I like curry flavor but not really hot.



It wasnt a movie that was well known. Dont think it did well at the box office , but is one of my favorites. It also had Howard Hessman in it, if you remember him from WKRP, another one of my favorite shows, especially the guy who played Randy Travis<wowza>. It also had Fran Dreshman<sp> and Donna Dixon, who ended up marrying Dan in it. She was the tall blonde in the movie. She was also on a show called Bossom Buddies, which gave  Tom Hanks his acting start. I dont know if they have MeTv down there on your channel line up in Tx, but they show all the old 70's and 80's shows on there like Gilligans Island, Hogans Heroes, Lavergne and Shirley, to name a few. I watch that channel alot because it was a time when, in my opinion, the shows were cleaner, no cussing, or very little, no sex scenes, not what they call tv today. One of my favorite shows I still watch is Andy Griffith. Funny, clean, no violence. Why cant they make shows like that anymore? Makes you wonder if they did, maybe there wouldnt be so much teen violence, or violence at all like it is today? Sad.


----------



## Rammy

Today we are suppose to get alot of rain. And from what the weather peoplle are saying, ALOT!! Which is good for my garden. Not so good for the lawn, since I really need to mow it but havent had the time. Oh, well.....hay season is here.........


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Rammy said:


> It wasnt a movie that was well known. Dont think it did well at the box office , but is one of my favorites. It also had Howard Hessman in it, if you remember him from WKRP, another one of my favorite shows, especially the guy who played Randy Travis<wowza>. It also had Fran Dreshman<sp> and Donna Dixon, who ended up marrying Dan in it. She was the tall blonde in the movie. She was also on a show called Bossom Buddies, which gave  Tom Hanks his acting start. I dont know if they have MeTv down there on your channel line up in Tx, but they show all the old 70's and 80's shows on there like Gilligans Island, Hogans Heroes, Lavergne and Shirley, to name a few. I watch that channel alot because it was a time when, in my opinion, the shows were cleaner, no cussing, or very little, no sex scenes, not what they call tv today. One of my favorite shows I still watch is Andy Griffith. Funny, clean, no violence. Why cant they make shows like that anymore? Makes you wonder if they did, maybe there wouldnt be so much teen violence, or violence at all like it is today? Sad.



I like magyver.........learned a lot from it.........


----------



## Rammy

Oh, yeah! Watched that one, too. I wonder if he realized how the term McGyvering would come from his show. I dont like the new McGyver. Some shows just arent the same when remade.
I have the complete SG1 series he did after that. Alot of good shows from years back.  Dont have cable or satellite anymore. Mostly watch movies, whatever us on the antenna, Netflix, Prime, or Amazon. Cheaper, too.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

not sure, although the term macgyverisms actually originated in the show, so perhaps.
new macgyver?  never even watched it
same here. no cable, just amazon and netflix an youtube. or mebbe old dvds once in a while


----------



## Mike CHS

I used the term McGyvering a lot back in the 80's.  I had bought and restored a 1961 Triump TR3 and after having to stop and play McGyver on the main drag in Norfolk, VA and was wearing my Navy Dress White uniform.  After screwing up the uniform completely I put a for sale sign on the car once I got it home and sold it about an hour later.


----------



## Rammy

Awwwww.....poor Mike! Sucks you had to sell it. Hope you didnt get in trouble over your uniform.
Funny, tho, how some things on tv or movies make it into our terminology.


----------



## greybeard

It's Fran Drescher and probably best known for her role in The Nanny.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/bede0b8338f98ab0c2704ff0fe96bd7f


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> It's Fran Drescher and probably best known for her role in The Nanny.
> 
> https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/bede0b8338f98ab0c2704ff0fe96bd7f




I knew I hadnt spelled her name right. I have all the seasons of The Nanny, too, so you would think I would of spelled it correctly. My favorite episode was when Niles did the  Risky Business dance and CeCe walked in on him and he says, "You know I will have to kill you now." hahaha....


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Mike CHS said:


> I used the term McGyvering a lot back in the 80's.  I had bought and restored a 1961 Triump TR3 and after having to stop and play McGyver on the main drag in Norfolk, VA and was wearing my Navy Dress White uniform.  After screwing up the uniform completely I put a for sale sign on the car once I got it home and sold it about an hour later.


did you use a spring from a ballpoint pen?


----------



## Rammy

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> did you use a spring from a ballpoint pen?






I bet he did!! And he probably used some string, super glue, and a bent nail! You go, Mike!! Beat that McGyver!!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Do not get too hungry, angry, lonely, tired, scared as that halts your ability to be at peace.
Making a gratitude list helps me regain my balance.  
Prayers help such as Serenity prayer because it puts focus on me and what is my responsibility,
Another one is for me that has proven valuable -
I forgive you for not being the person I thought you to be, and release you to be the person you are:. A precious child of our creator.

No pork or other meat at the foot of Budha....devout are vegetarian.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bills Vs Beaks said:


> did you use a spring from a ballpoint pen?




That was so long ago I don't remember what happened that time but I seem to remember that it was the twin carbs that needed to be balanced and something else.


----------



## Bruce

Needed to be balanced ON the road?? That is weird. I had a friend in college with a car that had dual carbs. Not all that much fun balancing them as I recall. I THINK there was at one time a Jaguar that had 3, what a bear.


----------



## Mike CHS

Coming home the traffic in Norfolk slowed to a crawl as soon as you left the Navy base which meant you were at idle most of the way home.  When they aren't balanced at idle the engine sounds like the connecting rods are knocking and as the RPM goes up the engine can exhibit some nasty vibrations (and I mean nasty) so it needs fixing right then.  That car and I had a love hate relationship but it was a blast going down and around mountain roads.


----------



## Bruce

But aren't you supposed to balance the carbs when you tune it up BEFORE getting stuck in rush hour traffic?


----------



## Mike CHS

The TR3 was a unique beast and a change in humidity would change the engine balance.    I'm not a mechanic and wasn't back then but I had a friend who loved Triumph but new what you had to do to keep them running.


----------



## greybeard

Donna R. Raybon said:


> No pork or other meat at the foot of Budha....devout are vegetarian.


A common mis-conception I suspect. Even the long line of the Dalai Lama have eaten meat, including the current.. his holiness the 14th. He eats meat and the 1st Dalai Lama is said to have been born in a cattle pen, son of cattle and sheep keepers and Buddhists are not prohibited at all from eating meat.  They just can't do it in the name of Buddha or kill it for food, but it's fine if someone else does that for them, which happens every day. When I was in Vietnam and Thailand, (both are predominantly Buddhist) meat dishes were on every local menu, and the open air market places were full of meat. I've even seen the orange robed monks buy it, and the 2nd most common meat eaten with unbridled veracity in both SE Asia and Tibet is pork..second only to poultry.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> The TR3 was a unique beast and a change in humidity would change the engine balance.    I'm not a mechanic and wasn't back then but I had a friend who loved Triumph but new what you had to do to keep them running.



Triumph  had some nice models and some not so great ones. 


Mike CHS said:


> The TR3 was a unique beast and a change in humidity would change the engine balance.    I'm not a mechanic and wasn't back then but I had a friend who loved Triumph but new what you had to do to keep them running.


 
It came stock, with a tractor engine in it.
(I'm not kidding)

The 1st thing you had to have to keep them running was a good flashlight, and an extra set of batteries. Lucas...The Prince of Darkness


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Mike CHS said:


> That was so long ago I don't remember what happened that time but I seem to remember that it was the twin carbs that needed to be balanced and something else.


Paint my car? sure. Remove rust? you bet. Change the brake lightbulbs? too easy. Change the tire valves? yeah ok if I have to. mess with the engine? heck no. engines are not my thing, sadly


----------



## Rammy

I just know where to put the gas and oil. Everything else I leave to the professionals. I did change the lightbulb in my car once. That was a pita.


----------



## Bruce

You might want to do the marker and brake lights, those are usually pretty easy. The bulbs are really cheap at any auto store and you don't have to pay someone $80/hr to put them in. Headlights can be a pain due to lack of space to get your hands in to work but I do those as well.


----------



## greybeard

I do everything on all our rolling stock except my wife's car..it's still under warranty. We did have a left headlight problem with that vehicle and the dealership told us it would be several days as they would have to remove the front grill, bumper and left fender to access the headlight assy. I knew differently, as I had a repair manual for it and showed them there was a pop out/removable access panel in the fender well for that function.

I was a mechanic for many decades, beginning in my early teen years at my father's auto shop, but I don't pretend to know a lot about the newer vehicles with all the electronics. Early 90s is about the extent of my knowledge base, tho I do troubleshoot and repair my 08 Silverado in almost all cases.


----------



## Bruce

Don't you love how the dealership wants to screw you for high hourly rates to do things that CAN be done without removing a lot of parts? The Prius (at least Gen II 2004-2009) supposedly need to have the front bumper and grill removed to get the headlight housing out to replace the bulbs. Um no. Tight fit and a PITA but they can be done from under the hood faster than removing and reinstalling the body parts. Plus, you can get 2 brand new Phillips OEM HID bulbs for our cars on Ebay for less than the dealership wants for 1.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> @greybeard 12" white oak, small gum tree. I bet you had a REAL hard time finding trees with those descriptions at the proper locations. If the trees still exist, that oak is WAY more than 12" and the gum tree wouldn't be small. Better get a new survey: 30" oak, massive gum tree.


I meant to post this at the same time I made the above reply. Surveyors, especially those doing govt surveys still use trees as bearing trees...they're just marked a little differently. They still use the red paint, but a sign is also attached to the tree. This one stands right outside my property's south west corner and indicates exactly where the corner of the nat forest ends and my property begins:





Elevations are also signified in strange ways here. My last survey (done in 2015) has a notation indicating where a very small nailed on data plate is attached  to a wooden utility pole and how high it is above mean sea level. It is from this, that all future elevation certificates will be issued on this big block tract. Utility poles are frequently blown/knocked down during hurricanes here and it is rarely the same company replacing them as the owner of the line. Contracting repair companies are brought in from all over the south,southwest US and they have but one goal...restoring power as soon as possible. They won't be paying any attention to little metal plates attached to a broken off pole. The last group that was here after Harvey was from Joplin mo.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> I just know where to put the gas and oil. Everything else I leave to the professionals. I did change the lightbulb in my car once. That was a pita.


I know how to change the tires, can do it if I need to. I know where to put oil and windshield washer fluid and that's about it. DH usually takes care of it, to certain extent.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> I know how to change the tires, can do it if I need to. I know where to put oil and windshield washer fluid and that's about it. DH usually takes care of it, to certain extent.



Well, I do understand that, as I usually take care of everything around here too, but, being pretty old myself and having seen so many friends and relatives pass away,  I cannot tell you how many times I have seen a new widow bemoan the fact that she can't take care of things '_because 'Bill/Bob/Tom" always did all that_ and now it's costing her a fortune to pay someone to do it, assuming she even knows who to call or where to take it to.

This is a day that will come to all of us. Be prepared for it.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Well, I do understand that, as I usually take care of everything around here too, but, being pretty old myself and having seen so many friends and relatives pass away,  I cannot tell you how many times I have seen a new widow bemoan the fact that she can't take care of things '_because 'Bill/Bob/Tom" always did all that_ and now it's costing her a fortune to pay someone to do it, assuming she even knows who to call or where to take it to.
> 
> This is a day that will come to all of us. Be prepared for it.


I do agree on that. And that goes for paying bills and taking care of household financial. For most households, the wives take care of all the "clerical" stuff. When I used to work at the bank, I've help some elderly clients who had loss their wives, came in not knowing anything about their bank accounts or even how to balance the checkbooks.
I do try to learn the basic of things or at least know who else to call or where to take my truck to fix.


----------



## Rammy

I have a place I take my car that they dont say, oh! Here comes a woman.....lets screw her over. This guy calls me and lets me know whats wrong and how much. Not many places do that. I can change the light bulbs in my car. PITA but can be done.
Had to buy new tire for my zero turn. Wasnt cheap. $68.00. The bearings and bushings went out on the front tire when I was mowing the pasture yesterday. Going along and noticed the tire wasnt rolling. Ut, oh! Totally stripped out. Luckily, the place that services it had some in stock. Now I get to finish mowing. Yippee.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Bruce said:


> You might want to do the marker and brake lights, those are usually pretty easy. The bulbs are really cheap at any auto store and you don't have to pay someone $80/hr to put them in. Headlights can be a pain due to lack of space to get your hands in to work but I do those as well.


those lights are ridiculously easy. in fact its just about harder to change a bulb in your house because those screw in....brakes and turn signals just pop in 
I havent done headlights but Id like to......my truck's are pretty weak

oh and life tip!! If your service engine light comes on, check the gas cap first. before you have a panic attack.


----------



## greybeard

I read a report the other day that stated their study showed over 1/3 of the cars in the US, at any given time, were driving around with either a check engine, SES, or low tire pressure light on, and I believe it. 
And that nitrogen thing in tires was the biggest X#&^@*!! ever foisted upon this country's consumers.


----------



## Bruce

We drive with the TPS lights on all winter. The in tire monitors are over $100 PER tire so screw that. The tires don't cost that much.

And yeah, Nitrogen in tires  The air we breathe is already 78% nitrogen. And what if you need to add "air"? No nitrogen tanks at home or the gas station.


----------



## Rammy

Something is bothering me. I have had people over the years say they are my friend, but then if I dont call them, or do something for them, they dont call me or anything. I have had people Ive kept their dogs for them, say, oh, we will always be freinds, but they dont call. Im always the one who calls. So I stop calling because its a two way street. To me, a true friend is someone who at least makes the effort to keep in touch, even if its a couple months or years.  I mean, why is it me that always has to call? Yesterday, I texted a girl I used to work with at another place. We used to meet for lunch and all after I quit. Lately, whenever Ive texted her, she doesnt answer back. It hurts, you know? Makes me wonder if Im doing something wrong, since nobody seems to want to keep in touch with me or even answer me back and say, hey, Im busy. 

Ok, now back to your regurlarly scheduled program...............


----------



## Baymule

I've had friends like that too. So they are no longer my friends, they never were to start with, so why bother? Most people seem to fall into that category. We moved here 3 years ago, made new friends and have met some great people. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much, lots of people are busy and wrapped up in their own lives. Friends are added and dropped as their needs at the moment are changing.

My grandfather told me when I was young, "If you have one true friend in your lifetime, you are lucky."


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> My grandfather told me when I was young, "If you have one true friend in your lifetime, you are lucky."


I agree!

@Rammy I understand how you feel but don't let that bother you too much. I have "friends" like that too, if I don't call or text them, I don't hear from them at all. So eventually we stop communicating. Oh well, life goes on. I have a friend that once in a while she will say hi, or I will say hi with a quick text but that's about it.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> My grandfather told me when I was young, "If you have one true friend in your lifetime, you are lucky."



Your grandfather must have gone to the same school that mine did.  I was career military and continued the same job (and travel) when I became a civilian.  I have had what would be considered great friends but you or they move and life continues but is different.   I do have a couple of friends that have been genuine friends since we were all kids and I do feel lucky.  Most people have acquaintances that come and go but I have my greatest friend of all time and that is that woman who really made me lucky and became my wife.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Boy could I write several paragraphs on that one, but I'll contain myself and limit it to just a few sentences. I came to realize the same thing years ago and as difficult as it was to accept, I quit calling and staying in touch....there were never any responses to check on me or to find out what was going on.....then, when I had the first heart attack nobody....and I do mean nobody called.....not even family....except for my Mom. So, much of the family was placed with those that were left behind. You are not alone in the treatment and ya sure aren't alone with leaving those behind in the past either.....I look at an individual's actions....not relying on their words.....


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I've had friends like that too. So they are no longer my friends, they never were to start with, so why bother? Most people seem to fall into that category. We moved here 3 years ago, made new friends and have met some great people.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much, lots of people are busy and wrapped up in their own lives. Friends are added and dropped as their needs at the moment are changing.
> 
> My grandfather told me when I was young, "If you have one true friend in your lifetime, you are lucky."



It just bothers me because Im the type of person if you call me and ask for help, Im right there. But it seems when Im no longer useful to anyone, they forget my phone number. Or I call say, lets get together for this or that, Im busy or dont pick up. Really? I do have one person, who for the most part, helps me when I ask him to, altho lately its been with a grumpy attitude. I tell him its male menapause. But just one person I can call a friend at my age. That kinda sucks.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> Your grandfather must have gone to the same school that mine did.  I was career military and continued the same job (and travel) when I became a civilian.  I have had what would be considered great friends but you or they move and life continues but is different.   I do have a couple of friends that have been genuine friends since we were all kids and I do feel lucky.  Most people have acquaintances that come and go but I have my greatest friend of all time and that is that woman who really made me lucky and became my wife.



Awwww, you better buy her some roses! Being friends with the person you spend your life with is the best friend you can ever have.


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Boy could I write several paragraphs on that one, but I'll contain myself and limit it to just a few sentences. I came to realize the same thing years ago and as difficult as it was to accept, I quit calling and staying in touch....there were never any responses to check on me or to find out what was going on.....then, when I had the first heart attack nobody....and I do mean nobody called.....not even family....except for my Mom. So, much of the family was placed with those that were left behind. You are not alone in the treatment and ya sure aren't alone with leaving those behind in the past either.....I look at an individual's actions....not relying on their words.....



I know what you mean. Its like, why am I the one to always put in the effort but you cant? True friends to me is someone who at least make the effort. It shouldnt be one sided. I know people come and go. Its sad that no one from your family called when you had your heart attack. I have a friend in NC who has had and does have that happening right now. She is sick but not one person from her family has asked her how shes feeling or if she needs anything. They only call her when they need something from her. Yes, actions speak louder than words. Thats for sure. And if I had your phone number and knew you when that heart attack happened, I would of called. And probably come and help you or your family. Thats what friends do.


----------



## greybeard

You can only control your own life, and not even all of that.


----------



## Baymule

Keep being the good person that you are. Helping others is who you are. But temper that with good sense. If you are being used, then taper off or just quit responding. As you say, it quickly becomes a one way street, then it is time to make a turn and get off that street. And it certainly doesn't hurt to call the "user" to remind them of all that you have done for them and ask for help in return. In fact, that can be quite fun--and it has the added bonus of them NEVER calling you again!


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> You can only control your own life, and not even all of that.



Says who?


----------



## Bruce

Well, obviously, says @greybeard !
I have to concur with him. 



Baymule said:


> And it certainly doesn't hurt to call the "user" to remind them of all that you have done for them and ask for help in return. In fact, that can be quite fun--and it has the added bonus of them NEVER calling you again!


Or MAYBE they will wake up and smell the roses (as it were). OK, I know that is less likely but sometimes people only look from one direction and not see from the other.


----------



## Rammy

So true. Lately, when Im upset, bored, or want to jam, I listen to Bollywood workout radio on Pandora.  Song Im jamming to right now is called Mahi Ve by Josh.......boogie boogie. So yeah, was and am upset about some things, but this music is my therapy now.


----------



## greybeard

If, and this applies to all things and thru out life, you are doing good things expecting the same in return, then you are doing them for the wrong reasons.
Virtue, is it's own reward.


----------



## Rammy

Do unto others as you would have done unto you............what goes around comes around..............


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Rammy said:


> Something is bothering me. I have had people over the years say they are my friend, but then if I dont call them, or do something for them, they dont call me or anything. I have had people Ive kept their dogs for them, say, oh, we will always be freinds, but they dont call. Im always the one who calls. So I stop calling because its a two way street. To me, a true friend is someone who at least makes the effort to keep in touch, even if its a couple months or years.  I mean, why is it me that always has to call? Yesterday, I texted a girl I used to work with at another place. We used to meet for lunch and all after I quit. Lately, whenever Ive texted her, she doesnt answer back. It hurts, you know? Makes me wonder if Im doing something wrong, since nobody seems to want to keep in touch with me or even answer me back and say, hey, Im busy.
> 
> Ok, now back to your regurlarly scheduled program...............


been there many many times. Im always the last one to text in a conversation.....


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

no one replies to that.......hardy har. you people are funnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rammy

You said you were the last to reply to a text conversation. I guess nobody wanted to ruin your record.............teehee


----------



## goatgurl

to me, family that use and loose you hurt the worst, happens to all of us.  I remind myself that people come into our life for a reason or a season and then move on.  I have been blessed with some true friends and have known many acquaintances over the years.  I think they both make our lives richer in one way or another.  if the person is important to you then make the effort to contact them, you never know what they may be going thru.  if they aren't then don't bother.  their loss


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks

Rammy said:


> You said you were the last to reply to a text conversation. I guess nobody wanted to ruin your record.............teehee


yeah I noticed


----------



## Rammy

Took one of my housecats into work today (I work for a vet) because I noticed he had lost weight. When the Dr. examined him he pointed out that his skin was yellow, so we did bloodwork to see if it was liver issues. Results showed nothing unusual with the liver but other things were slightly off but didnt point to anything specific.
Dr. suggested fluids and antibiotics in case it was some sort of infection cats can get from fleas or ticks. He stays inside and I do keep flea treatment on him. So now its a mystery as to what is causing his ailment.
Here is a picture.


----------



## Bruce

Poor kitty! Sure hope he gets better.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hopefully kitty gets well soon!


----------



## Rammy

Im suppose to take him in Tues for recheck. Dr. isnt sure at this point whats causing the jaundice. Xrays showed a possible mass but it wasnt definitive. He wants to do more fluids since he is a little dehydrated. I got him some canned food today hoping he will gain some weight back. But until we figure out whats wrong Im gonna keep a closer eye on him.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Rammy

Well, kitty got more fluids today and some meds to boost his appetite. He has lost three pounds. Was told one of the side affects of the appetite boosting meds is he could become super affectionate. I said, how will I know? He is already overly affectionate. Still not sure whats causing his ailment. He will be getting fluids a couple times a week to flush his system so we will see how that goes.
Finally caught one of my barn cats that has had a rash on her tummy for months now. I first noticed a small area 3 months ago and tried to catch her to take her to the vet. She knew I was trying to catch her and runs. Months went by and the rash spread. I tried cornering her, baiting traps, sneeking up on her with a blanket, you name it. She knew. Last night I saw her going into the storage shed in the backyard, so I ran out there and closed the doors. Had to find my headlamp so I could see, and spent 15 minutes chasing her around before I finally caught her. Got her in a small carrier and brought her in the house and transfered her into a bigger one so she would be more comfortable. I didnt want to leave her outside in the shed because I was afraid she would get out or get too hot. I figured the utility room would be better. 
Turns out its allergies. The Dr. said he wanted to see her again in a month. I told him she has to stay at the hospital because I wont be able to get near her for months after I take her home. Never could get her completely tame. I have one cat out there that follows me around  and wants petted all the time. Not her. Oh, well, she is going to be taken care of whether she likes it or not.


----------



## Rammy

Kitty update.......am going to kill kitty if kitty doesnt stop peeing in my furniture! Ive washed my comforters three times this week. I keep plastic covers on my furniture because of the animals, but it doesnt stay put. I ordered some stuff that is guarenteed to take out the smell so will see if it works. I got a black light and O. M. G.!! I m gonna have to replace flooring, throw the furniture out......and I thought I kept a pretty clean house. I was wrong.
I love my animals, but this us a little upsetting. I was embarrassed before about my house when I had carpet, but now even more so. I mean, I get on my hands and knees and clean these floors every week. And at the end if the year, I do my fall cleaning moving everything, wiping it down, baseboards, the whole 9 yards. It takes me 3 to 4 days. But I guess its not enough.
If and when I move, I will have to replace these floors. Id do it now but whats the point. I know kitty cant help it, but its eye opening to see you dont clean as well as you thought you did.
Still dont know whats causing his jaundice. I think its the liver. He isnt really eating either. Will take him to work for another look.
I think Im throwing out this recliner and couch. They are ruined. Nothing takes out cat pee completely. This stuff may do it. Dunno.
Ive had to wash my bedsheets, too. And this really nice matress cover because of this. This is why I tell people no more indoor animals. 
Im just frustrated. I mean, one of my dogs has to wear a male doggie wrap cause he is a sneak and hikes on my furniture. That blacklight showed me just how much and areas I didnt know about. Maybe I should just burn the house down. Suggestions?


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a tough one to resolve in your situation.  We keep a pretty tight line on our inside dogs as they are only allowed in the living room and that only when we are in that room.  I guess they are also allowed through the entry room for the time it takes to go from the porch to the living room. Furniture is off limits also but you aren't going to be able to go back and change that.


----------



## Rammy

I know. I keep plastic on the chairs and it mostly helps, but doesnt always stay put. I woke up this morning to another pee spot on the couch. I keep him off the armchair by keeping a clothes basket on it. Im getting another plastic matress cover for the bed to put over it when Im not home or forget to close the bedroom door. Its normally closed when im not in there but sometimes I dont close it right away and the animals dash in.
My other option is locking him in the bathroom at night or when Im not home. Might try that see if that works. As long as he doesnt keep me up meowing it might work. This is when I wish I had a basement.


----------



## Bruce

Is your cat neutered? We didn't get DD2's cat neutered when he was a few months old because *I* think it is better to let them grow with their hormones. But a few months ago besides wandering around the house at all hours yowling a lot he started peeing on random stuff. So for her birthday (early May) I paid to get him fixed at ~18 months (he was a 'here is a farm looking place, bet they need a cat" drop-off ). No more peeing or yowling after that.


----------



## Rammy

Yes, he is neutered. Has been since 6mnths. This is related to whatever is causing his jaundice. I think its the liver, and need to have the vet recheck him again. He still isnt eating and he isnt using the litter box. He is peeing everywhere but. Right now he is banished to the bathroom. Instead of the litter box, he peed on my bathroom rugs. Dont know what to do right now. Had to wash bed cover and sheets AGAIN last night. He must of peed on them before I got him into the bathroom.


----------



## Latestarter

Hate to be mean but a .22 will solve the issues permanently...   I mean, there's something wrong with that animal... I can understand your frustration/anger/aggravation. It's not going to be much of a life banished to a bathroom or closet to contain his messes...


----------



## Rammy

Dont worry. Im not offended. I have thought of the same thing, actually. Dr. wants me to bring him in tomorrow to be put on fluids for a couple days. If he doesnt improve, Kitty isnt coming home. I dont like keeping him in the bathroom either, but right now, its my only option before I clean the .22.
As it is now, after using the blacklight, I have found areas that are alot worse than I thought.  I will have to replace all the floors in the house in the event of moving, whenever that happens. The wood floors I have now were only good for 10 to 15 years anyway. Its cheap laminate I got from Home Depot.  So those will be done when I sell the house.  This is another reason I am not replacing animals after they pass away, either from my help or natural causes. I can make it look like an accident, though.v The cops would never know.


----------



## Rammy

Update.............Demon, my cat that I told you was sick, just passed away here at the hospital. I brought him in for IV fluids and keep him here couple days, hoping it would help, but it was too late. They put him on IV's but he crashed shortly after. Last night, he was still perky, but laying around and not eating or drinking. I gave him fluids at home last night hoping it would help until I got him in here today. He crashed and they did CPR and oxygen, and was going to give him a blood transfusion, but the CPR didnt help, and when the Dr. checked for a heartbeat, there was none, so I told them to stop.
Im going to miss that little bleep. He was such a character. Im going to be a mess the rest of the week. Maybe for a while.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sorry about your cat.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry you lost Demon Rammy 
The vet has no idea what was wrong with him?


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Sorry you lost Demon Rammy
> The vet has no idea what was wrong with him?


It was his liver. BUN was 14. Seriously, he should of been in there the whole time on IV fluids. But the Dr. thought at the time it was some sort of infection so thats why the antibiotics and fluids at home. Right after they put a catheter in him and started the IV he crashed. I think his body went into shock. They got him back a couple times, but the last time the Dr. checked his heart after manually stimulating it and finding no heartbeat, I told him to stop. He wasnt coming back. I saw no point in continuing. Now he is in kitty heaven with all my other pets. I will see them all one day again.


----------



## Bruce

We lost one about 8 years ago to liver failure, I don't know that there is much they can do for that.


----------



## Rammy

I think possibly more than liver. Even though he was getting 150 ml of fluids every other day per instructions from the Dr. he wasnt urinating very much. Beginning of the week he was, but past couple days, not alot for the fluids he was getting. Last night, I gave him some, and a few hours later, the fluids were was gone. Also, when I was giving him fluids, it spread out instead of making a big egg type bubble. I thought that was strange and told the tech and she said it was due to him being so dehydrated.  Probably will never know what caused it or why. He is very, very very missed.


----------



## Latestarter

Is this the same cat we were discussing going pee all over the house? Regardless, sorry that he's passed but this does solve the other major issues you had. I hope he wasn't in too much pain. There will be other animals to soak up the love you now have to spare.


----------



## Rammy

He certainly didnt seem to be in pain. Even the night before I let him out of the bathroom and he wanted to cuddle and be petted. We snuggled for  few hours watching tv together. I gave him his fluids later on. Just a shock that he died when they did IV fluids. That wasnt the outcome I was expecting today.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baymule

Awww..... I am so sorry about your kitty. Our pets love us unconditionally and when they leave us, there is a lonely gap in our lives. it makes it even worse that he was so sick and miserable. While you miss him, he is not in pain and sick any more. Small comfort, because we are selfish and we want them back, in good health, to play with and love until the end of OUR days, but it doesn't work that way. Big hugs.


----------



## Rammy

No. It sure doesnt work that way.


----------



## Rammy

Havent been around lately except to read some posts and do my serial liking. 
Got some more bad news about one of my pets yesteday. Cosmo, a shihtzu I have had for over ten years, was diagnosed with cancer yesterday. I had noticed him losing a little weight. Last Friday, when I was bathing him, I felt some lumps around his throat. I had a Dr. here check them, he had thought it was just something causing them to swell and was going to give me antibiotics. Couple days ago, I felt another lump around his right shoulder so I had a different vet check him over and she did some blood work on him and said it was full of lymphocytes, which indicates cancer. I had already suspected that but this confirms it. We are putting him on prednisone to help with the tumors from either getting larger or help maybe decrease the swelling. Sometimes he is having trouble swallowing so I have been feeding him canned food and breaking up his treats because he tends to inhale instead of chewing and passes out for a minute. The Dr. said she didnt feel he was in pain. She said if he starts having chronic diarrhea or having trouble swallowing worse than it is now, its probably time to consider the inevitable. This sucks because I will have another pet that I have to put down or will lose this year. Right now, just going to make him as comfortable as possible. He still is eating good and loves his treats, so hopefully he will stay a little longer, but I dont think its going to be much longer.


----------



## Mike CHS

Really sorry to see that going of for you.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Rammy... This is the time period of pet ownership that really sucks. Hope you let him go before he starts suffering.


----------



## Rammy

I wont let him suffer. Right now he acts like he always does. The vet didnt think he was in any pain. Im going to watch him for problems like having trouble swallowing and chronic runs. If he keeps getting worse, guess it will be time to let him go also. Yeah, when your pets go before you do, its never easy. Thanks all.


----------



## Baymule

Having just lost our beloved Parker to pancreatic cancer, I really really share your pain. He was happy, bouncy, let the grand kids lay all over him, right up to the day before we took him to the vet. We had to put him down. It sucks that our babies leave us, long before we are ready to face it. 

I found this on youtube when our Labrador, Danny, died in our arms 7 years ago, 3 days before Christmas. I played it over and over, crying. And the day after Christmas, our DD and family adopted Parker for us, now he is gone and we have Beaux. Life goes on.

It hurts so bad to lose our friends and we grieve, we miss them. The joy they bring us far outweighs the grief we feel when they are gone. I'll take the hit, I'll take the pain and grief, just so I can have the years of joy and love from my precious friend.

Big hugs.


----------



## Rammy

Seems all I do lately is cry. Thats why Im not replacing anyone after they are gone. Its just too hard. Ive been keeping myself busy with other things like learning a new language, work, which actually, Im growing to hate, and got some new baby chicks.
I wonder if, when people start hating their job, thats when they quit, sell everything, and buy an RV?


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy, I'm sorry to hear of the news. I share your pain as well...


----------



## Bruce

Or they may start thinking about what sort of work they would like to do and retrain if necessary. You need a lot of money to "sell it all and buy an RV" unless you are already retired with a pension


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I know. Just dreaming.


----------



## Latestarter

Dreaming is good. Gives you a goal. Then you just have to work out a "how to" achieve it. My last and final job I was the QA lead in a manufacturing plant. management was whacked. The Quality Engineer was useless. and they wanted me to work as the shift supervisor for the crews I was QAing their work/product... After a particularly ugly period, they called me in on a Wednesday before the Labor Day weekend and told me to take a paid "administrative reprimand leave of absence" till after the long weekend to "adjust my attitude". When I returned Tuesday morning, I walked right past the plant manager and the manager who sent me home without a word, went to & emptied my locker and took my lock, went to the QA Engineer and turned in all my tools, went to HR and told them to just pay out my earned vaca time in my final check via mail, and walked out. I had been working there for 4 years and at that point, had reached the last straw.  Hope things at work get better for you...


----------



## Rammy

Thats the problem Im having lately. I cant tolerate, or have the patience for things like I used to. Im tired of always being negative, upset, stressed out, complaining all the time. It seems thats all I do anymore. I just about told them to shove it couple days ago and go home, but I didnt. But its getting to that point. Just have to start looking around see if there is something else out there I can do that pays good. Maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Dear Miss @Rammy,

I joined BYH a couple of months ago after reading the very funny posts by Miss @Baymule titled "I Hate Green Briars!".  Since joining, I have been amazed at all of the things I have found on this web site.  I have been reading different posts by several different folks, and have now started reading different folks' journals.  I read through Miss @goatgurl's journal start to finish, and have now read yours.  I want to thank you for sharing your feelings with everyone, and I hope I can now join in the conversation.

I can definitely understand your frustrations with your job.  I went through a lot of that pain as well.  Somehow I managed to make it to retirement before quitting or getting laid off.  Ever since I retired Oct 1, 2017, things have been so much better.  So hang in there, and when you need to vent, you have all of these friends on this forum who will listen.

Regarding your dog, I feel your pain.  I once had a miniature Schnauzer that my wife got for me for my birthday back in 1993.  I so much loved that dog.  I loved how he would go "Woooo!" whenever he was really happy, like when I got home from work.  We kept him for almost 14 years, till he died from cancer.  I cried so hard the day he died, I thought my heart would break.  I have still yet to get a dog to replace him, over 9 years later.  Recently, my wife and I read a book titled _Merle's Door_ that was so touching.  We are now reading the next book by the same author titled _Pukka's Promise_.  Reading about the author and his dog makes me realize it is time to get another one.  So believe me, I know the pain you are having.  But don't give up on having any more dogs or cats.  I think I am finally ready to get another dog.

I am wondering how your dad is doing.  I went through the loss of my dad back in late Aug 2016.  He died from congestive heart failure 3 days after he and my mom celebrated their 66th wedding anniversary.  I had so hoped to retire before he passed away, but alas, it wasn't meant to be.  But I hope your dad can rally and live long enough to see you retire, so you can spend more time with him.

Please know that as hard as it may seem at times, there are a lot of people who care about you and wish the best for you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Dear Miss @Rammy,
> 
> I joined BYH a couple of months ago after reading the very funny posts by Miss @Baymule titled "I Hate Green Briars!".  Since joining, I have been amazed at all of the things I have found on this web site.  I have been reading different posts by several different folks, and have now started reading different folks' journals.  I read through Miss @goatgurl's journal start to finish, and have now read yours.  I want to thank you for sharing your feelings with everyone, and I hope I can now join in the conversation.
> 
> I can definitely understand your frustrations with your job.  I went through a lot of that pain as well.  Somehow I managed to make it to retirement before quitting or getting laid off.  Ever since I retired Oct 1, 2017, things have been so much better.  So hang in there, and when you need to vent, you have all of these friends on this forum who will listen.
> 
> Regarding your dog, I feel your pain.  I once had a miniature Schnauzer that my wife got for me for my birthday back in 1993.  I so much loved that dog.  I loved how he would go "Woooo!" whenever he was really happy, like when I got home from work.  We kept him for almost 14 years, till he died from cancer.  I cried so hard the day he died, I thought my heart would break.  I have still yet to get a dog to replace him, over 9 years later.  Recently, my wife and I read a book titled _Merle's Door_ that was so touching.  We are now reading the next book by the same author titled _Pukka's Promise_.  Reading about the author and his dog makes me realize it is time to get another one.  So believe me, I know the pain you are having.  But don't give up on having any more dogs or cats.  I think I am finally ready to get another dog.
> 
> I am wondering how your dad is doing.  I went through the loss of my dad back in late Aug 2016.  He died from congestive heart failure 3 days after he and my mom celebrated their 66th wedding anniversary.  I had so hoped to retire before he passed away, but alas, it wasn't meant to be.  But I hope your dad can rally and live long enough to see you retire, so you can spend more time with him.
> 
> Please know that as hard as it may seem at times, there are a lot of people who care about you and wish the best for you.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie




Hello! And welcome to  ! 
Thank you for your kind words. I have lost alot of animals over the years, and you think it would get easier over time, but it doesnt. One reason Im not replacing anyone is I may, at some point, have to move in with my Mom when my Dad passes, so I cant have any animals if I do that. 
Dad is doing ok on some points as in he has gained some weight back to around 135 now but he is having trouble with limbs swelling. His right arm swelled up so bad from the elbow down that he has to have it kept wrapped with a pressure bandage. He bruises real easy still and has wraps on his legs, too. He fell the other day and Mom had trouble getting him up since she has has shoulder surgery and cant hardly use that arm anymore. He has to use the walker from now on, Mom says. She has to put these pads on the bed because he bleeds during the night thru his wraps.
Mom asked me to stop at the hospital tonight to pick up that stuff you drink for a scan. He has to go sometime next week for that. Hopefully it wont show anything bad. Mom has been having trouble with her meds. One has been giving her stomach troubles and she has had dizzy spells. Its for her blood pressure. The Dr. wrote a prescription for a different med so hopefully it will make her feel better.
My Dad wont be around to see me retire. He is 85 now, I think. He wa born in 1933. Too tired to do the math. It would be nice, but I dont think he will be with us much longer. I will be happy if he makes it to Christmas. 
Its great you have read so many others journals. Wait til you get to @Latestarter.
Im only halfway thru his! @Baymule is always a good read! She definitely has a way with words! 
Yes, there are alot of great people on here and I know I have alot of great freinds to vent to, but sometimes you have to stop playing the sad records and play a good Bollywood tune.


----------



## Rammy

P. S. I have 14 years to go until retirement. Not sure Im gonna make it!


----------



## Bruce

Sorry your Dad is having such troubles. Hopefully his life was good until recently. Lots of people don't get close to 85.

Seems like you really need to look at what you would LIKE to do. 15 years is too long to live/work miserably.


----------



## Rammy

I dont plan on doing this much longer. As to what Id LIKE to do, I have no idea. Have to figure this out.


----------



## Bruce

Go with your heart, something will come up. It may be 180° from anything you've done before or thought you would do.


----------



## Baymule

I have had jobs that I grew to hate. I have had jobs that were MEH and jobs that I loved. I had a lot of jobs, I'd get bored and go on to the next one. Maybe I have attention deficient disorder..... wait! I see something SHINY! 

Point being, maybe it is time to change jobs, maybe it is time to find something to like about your job. Make a list of things you would like to do and how much they pay. Look at help wanted. How much money do you need to make? My daughter is a college professor and complains that she made more money waiting tables. Ha, she could have stayed a waitress and not been deep in debt for her degrees. 

Sorry about your Dad. Sometimes I wonder why late life has to be so hard. I want to go like my Grandfather did. He told me "I am going to die in my sleep or all at once. I refuse to be sick." And by golly, he dropped dead with a heart attack one morning while shaving at 76. He was dead when he hit the floor. I'm going to die at 105, riding my horse. I'll get thrown off, hit my head on a rock and die. LOL LOL 

You have a lot of things going on right now. You need a break. Take a day trip and go do something fun. Or take a 2 day, overnight trip and go do something fun. You need something to make you laugh. Too bad you are so far away, I'd drag you out and go do something stupid.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I have had jobs that I grew to hate. I have had jobs that were MEH and jobs that I loved. I had a lot of jobs, I'd get bored and go on to the next one. Maybe I have attention deficient disorder..... wait! I see something SHINY!
> 
> Point being, maybe it is time to change jobs, maybe it is time to find something to like about your job. Make a list of things you would like to do and how much they pay. Look at help wanted. How much money do you need to make? My daughter is a college professor and complains that she made more money waiting tables. Ha, she could have stayed a waitress and not been deep in debt for her degrees.
> 
> Sorry about your Dad. Sometimes I wonder why late life has to be so hard. I want to go like my Grandfather did. He told me "I am going to die in my sleep or all at once. I refuse to be sick." And by golly, he dropped dead with a heart attack one morning while shaving at 76. He was dead when he hit the floor. I'm going to die at 105, riding my horse. I'll get thrown off, hit my head on a rock and die. LOL LOL
> 
> You have a lot of things going on right now. You need a break. Take a day trip and go do something fun. Or take a 2 day, overnight trip and go do something fun. You need something to make you laugh. Too bad you are so far away, I'd drag you out and go do something stupid.




Reading posts in @Latestarter's journal about the things you all do, especially the BBQs Latestarter has done, make me wish I lived near you. But I also dont want to get pulled over half a dozen times by the cops like he has!     Its also not fair about the pics that get posted of all that yummy food! 
Getting away sounds good. I had gone to my freinds in N. C. in July for a few days and had a good time, but I dont think work will like it if I start takkng alot of time off. It might end up I get to take time off for a long time, if you know what I mean. I may look at restaurants since Ive done that before. My neighbor works for a company that drives the elderly to appointments so thats an idea. 
I know that something has to change soon before the choice is made for me.


----------



## Baymule

We pull the cops over. We order knives with a seat belt cutter, window knock out and a belt clip. We flag down the cops and give them a knife and thank them for the job that they do. 

How many days a week do you work? Is it always the same days? Maybe you could get a night job at a upper scale restaurant a few nights a week or on weekends. That way, if you like it, make good money, the transition might not be so bad. You have options! You are not stuck in the job that you are falling out of love with.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> We pull the cops over. We order knives with a seat belt cutter, window knock out and a belt clip. We flag down the cops and give them a knife and thank them for the job that they do.


Don't, unless you can and are ready to prove you do the same for everyone you meet on the road. It's a good way to get the officer fired or at least administratively punished. By accepting the gift, the officer is breaking Texas law.



> Relevant Law and Analvsis A. Decisional Law Construing Section 36.07 of the Penal Code Section 36.07 of the Penal Code prohibits “a public servant” from soliciting, accepting, or agreeing to accept an honorarium “in consideration for services that the public servant would not have been requested to provide but for the public servant’s official position or duties.” TEX. PEN. CODE ANN. 5 36.07(a) (Vernon 2003). The section provides:
> (a) A public servant commits an offense if the public servant solicits, accepts, or agrees to accept an honorarium in consideration for services that the public servant would not have been requested to provide but for the public servant’s official position or duties.


----------



## Baymule

I think just about every cop in our area has one.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> We pull the cops over. We order knives with a seat belt cutter, window knock out and a belt clip. We flag down the cops and give them a knife and thank them for the job that they do.
> 
> How many days a week do you work? Is it always the same days? Maybe you could get a night job at a upper scale restaurant a few nights a week or on weekends. That way, if you like it, make good money, the transition might not be so bad. You have options! You are not stuck in the job that you are falling out of love with.




Thats an idea. I may go to some places says their hiring to put in an application. Might help me decide what to do.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We pull the cops over. We order knives with a seat belt cutter, window knock out and a belt clip. We flag down the cops and give them a knife and thank them for the job that they do.


????


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> Wait til you get to @Latestarter. I'm only halfway thru his!


I can be a little verbose 



Rammy said:


> Reading posts in @Latestarter's journal about the things you all do, especially the BBQs Latestarter has done, make me wish I lived near you.


  Not sure where in TN you are located, but I'll be heading over to visit with @Mike CHS and his wife and take delivery of a load of processed lamb for my freezer. He's about 1/2 way across the state down just north of the AL border. If you're within range, I'm sure they'd be happy to have you visit at the same time. Perhaps we could go out to a meal? Or some such?  The planned BBQ for last fall never came about...   Right now it's just too danged hot. I suppose I better get started on scheduling something for late Sept time frame. You'll be welcomed to attend!

Oh, and as an aside, there are lots of hobby farm sized places available over this way for reasonable prices... I know you have aging/unwell parents you're dealing with so understand. 

Hope things stabilize for you sooner rather than later. Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. I'm lucky that I'm retired military so I could "afford" to walk out on my employment. Most folks aren't at liberty to do so, and as a result, they kinda become job "captives"... Either not financially able to walk away, or not willing to do what's necessary to "escape". Employers are well aware of this as well. Don't think for a moment that they don't take advantage of it either. After a draw down where I worked, the management's position was that we should be happy to deal with all the crap as the alternative was to become unemployed.   They thought we should be happy that we still had jobs...


----------



## Mike CHS

I can have a meal for one or twenty at the spur of the moment.  Give me a bit of notice and we can make it even better.  

We have two freezers pretty much full.


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks Mike!  A host after my own heart


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> I can be a little verbose
> 
> Not sure where in TN you are located, but I'll be heading over to visit with @Mike CHS and his wife and take delivery of a load of processed lamb for my freezer. He's about 1/2 way across the state down just north of the AL border. If you're within range, I'm sure they'd be happy to have you visit at the same time. Perhaps we could go out to a meal? Or some such?  The planned BBQ for last fall never came about...   Right now it's just too danged hot. I suppose I better get started on scheduling something for late Sept time frame. You'll be welcomed to attend!
> 
> Oh, and as an aside, there are lots of hobby farm sized places available over this way for reasonable prices... I know you have aging/unwell parents you're dealing with so understand.
> 
> Hope things stabilize for you sooner rather than later. Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. I'm lucky that I'm retired military so I could "afford" to walk out on my employment. Most folks aren't at liberty to do so, and as a result, they kinda become job "captives"... Either not financially able to walk away, or not willing to do what's necessary to "escape". Employers are well aware of this as well. Don't think for a moment that they don't take advantage of it either. After a draw down where I worked, the management's position was that we should be happy to deal with all the crap as the alternative was to become unemployed.   They thought we should be happy that we still had jobs...



I dont think you are verbose. I have only been able to get halfway thru your posts because Ive been busy with other things. I do try to catch up on everyone but sometimes feels like you dont have enough time for everything.
And thanks for the headsup about the farms. Wish I could look at some.  But its probably not a pratical idea right now.
Road trip sounds good. Im about an hour north from Nashville. Alabama boarder isnt that far. Hmmmmm.
And as for the captive part of a job, thats kind of how I feel about it. I dont have any other options right now. I could go do this job at another place that a freind told me about. Problem is, they have no client base and it would take me some time to build up the business. At my age, I dont think I want to do that again. Doesnt help much trying to save for retirement. If I decided to leave for another job, it would have to be something that pays good and too good to turn down. Being single, I have to be careful about stuff like that because I dont have anyone at home for support. 
I told my Mom Im probably just having a midlife crisis. Haha! Seems like if Im not whining about something Im not happy. Thats no way to be.
Anyway, the bbq sounds good. Might be fun.


----------



## Latestarter

If I remember where Mike lives (roughly), you would go straight south on I 65 till about 10-15 miles from the AL border then turn west for a few miles. Looks like maybe a 2-2.5 hour drive for you. I'll have a slightly longer drive... 500+ miles. Gonna be some really expensive lamb when I get to cook some.  Of course the purpose of the drive is to meet Mike and his wife, his dogs, and the sheep. Buying the freezer lamb is a bonus!   Hope it's do-able for you


----------



## Mike CHS

Rammy - We are just off of Exit 22 on I-65 and then 2 miles to our place.  We are close enough to Franklin so that is where we go to do our shopping (Costco & Sam's) every couple of months.


----------



## Rammy

Send me the details. Im off Sat thru Mon so weekends are best for me. Two and a half hours isnt too bad. When I go to NC its a ten hour drive one way. Sounds like a roadtrip in the works for me!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

    It sounds like you are finally going to get a bit of a break from the trouble you have been dealing with.  Hurray for you!

Mr. @Mike CHS, sir,

    That is so wonderful of you to have her visit you and your family!  Reading about the kindness and generosity of the people of this forum makes my heart warm.  And thanks for your comments on my journal as I try to figure out what the heck I am doing!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mike CHS

The folks on this forum are some of the most giving of any place I have been.  @Senile_Texas_Aggie I sort of said it on your journal but the first thing that turns the light on is when you finally figure out what you really don't know and you can then start absorbing what you need to know.


----------



## Baymule

@Rammy looks like you are going to take a much needed break from everything that is driving you nuts.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> @Rammy looks like you are going to take a much needed break from everything that is driving you nuts.



I have you to thank for it. When you suggested going somewhere and then @Latestarter saying maybe meeting up with him and @Mike CHS , I thought, why the bleep not? Its not that far to drive, I will get to meet some great BYHers, and get some great bbq. Who could pass that up?


----------



## Rammy

Saw something neat yesterday. I pulled into the parking lot here at work, and there was a bunch of wild turkeys with thier chicks wondering around looking for food in our back yard. I took some video of them. They were pretty close so you could get a good look at them. They probably stayed for about 15 minutes after I pulled in so I got to watch them for a while. Was so cool. I  saw them again this morning in the lot next door. So neat to see wildlife.


----------



## RollingAcres

I love seeing wildlife.


----------



## Baymule

That is a great way to start the day!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Went to town the other day and saw a momma hen with her 13 young trailing her....they were about half the size of momma....they were crossing the road and one was stranded on one side, so I stopped a good distance back and let it catch up with the group that had made it into some brush.....sure were cute little things.....


----------



## Rammy

Got some pics of the momma turkeys and their babies this morning. I tried uploading the video I took a few days ago but couldnt do it. Today when I came to work I saw them in the back again so took pics this time. Its so neat to see wildlife thriving in the middle if a city. There is a wooded area behind the hospital and across the street so I figure thats where they live. Nice way to start morning.


----------



## Rammy

Ok. Now that  Im on a computer and not my phone< its so hard to type on a phone> I can write about other stuff. 

So yesterday, I got new gutters put on my house. The ones that were on there originally were rusted through in some spots and bent from numerous ice storms and snow. I got new aluminum gutters with screens over top to prevent leaves getting in. One gutter was clogged from leaves and the water would just pour out over the side. I dont have a ladder tall enough to get to the gutters or would of cleaned them out. Now I dont have to.
My neighbor called me couple days ago and asked me to take his daughters psycho cat as a barn cat because she is leaving for college in a few days. This cat is nuts. Its also an indoor cat and dont think it would like it outside. He even offered me a $100 dollars to take her. I said NO! One, I dont want anymore pets. Two, she wouldnt stay there anyway because he lives just across the big field from me so she would just go back home anyway. Hes also tried to pawn off a dog and a few turkeys on me. I said no each time. Also, why would he want to leave that cat  over here knowing I have a jerk neighbor who would either shoot her or poison her? I mean really!
For the past week, I had been searching for, in vain, a lid that went to a favorite mug I like to use. I think, after tearing the house apart, that I accidently thru it away. I tend to leave stuff on the kitchen table and I think, when cleaning it off, I somehow managed to shuck it and didnt realize it. I do remember leaving it on the table saying to myself, that I would know where it was, instead of putting it in the sink with the mug itself. I had alot of dishes piled up and wanted to wash them and was afraid it would fall behind the counter. Well...............idiot me thru it away. I mean I as up at 2am looking for it in the kitchen. I have finally concluded that I lost it and wont ever find it. So I went on Ebay and found a new lid that should fit it. Its not the same color, but if it works, ok by me.
Still thinking about the job offer. Not sure its a good idea, tho, because of the distance, that I will have to start over, and probably wont be doing this much longer so it would be pointless to take the job only to work there a short while. I am looking around, but not in the field Im in. Im sure that something will come along that will make me go hmmmmm and probably change my career path. Im also considering maybe taking classes in something else like office management or something.
Anyway, time to get to work. Lots of doggies to shave.


----------



## Baymule

Love the turkey pictures! That must be a beautiful sight. They are uncommon around here.


----------



## Mike CHS

We hear them all of the time but rarely see them anymore since the dogs have the run of the place.


----------



## Rammy

I havent seen them around my house ever, I think. I do see deer alot. There is a group that has babies, one has twins, that come to the pasture next to mine and eat the soybeans. They usually go to the woods across the street from my house at some point. One time, I saw on my cameras, one came almost all the way up to my house. It came as close as the side walk. Then something scared it and it ran away. Probably creepy neighbor<g>. Ive seen coyotes, fox, raccoon, possum, hawks at my house. There is an area just before I turn onto the main road here in town, that I see wild turkeys also. Couple of them are toms and its neat to see them displaying thier tail feathers when its mating season. They just strut like its nobody's business.


----------



## Mike CHS

A little Middle Tennessee trivia.  The county where I live (Giles) has been self described as "The Turkey Capitol of Tennessee" and you see these giant fiber glass turkeys all over Pulaski (the county seat) and they have several events every year centered on turkeys.


----------



## Rammy

It would take you months to eat a leg from a turkey that big! Fred Flintstone would love it!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Also, why would he want to leave that cat over here knowing I have a jerk neighbor who would either shoot her or poison her? I mean really!


Maybe he figures he can pawn the "job" of getting rid of the cat permanently on you.


----------



## Rammy

Thats pretty low if you ask me. Im sure that he wouldnt and isnt intentionally wanting me to take the cat for that reason, but it it were, kinda makes you go............why am I freinds with you? He has tried to pawn other pets off on my cause I have a "farm". Well, that dont mean I want a bunch of animals running around here that nobody wants to take care of. If he doesnt want the cat, take it to a shelter or find it a home. Some people...................


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....there are plenty that want others to do their "dirty work" for them....they claim to "love" animals, but not the responsibility of caring for them.....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> there are plenty that want others to do their "dirty work" for them...


Lone Ranger to Tonto......"go into town and keep your ears open..see what you can find out...get your butt whipped a couple of times and thrown into jail and I'll come in later and bail you out and find out what you heard"


----------



## Rammy

Seems when it rains, it pours.  As you all know, couple weeks ago, I lost one of my cats due to health issues. Im about to lose another pet. Cosmo is one of my dogs, a shih tzu. Ive had him at least 8 years. He was around 8 when I got him,so I guess that makes him 16ish. Id have to check his papers for his birth date to know for sure. Anyway, couple weeks ago, when I was giving him a bath, I felt these lumps around his throat. One of the vets checked him and said he just thought it was an infection causing them to swell and would give me something.  The following week, I felt some more lumps around his shoulder so I got a second opinion. The exam revealed it was lymphatic cancer. In the past week, Ive noticed his mental capacity dwindling from being fairly alert to staring off into space. Last night he was walking in circles. The vet that checked him a second time was here today and she checked him again and I told her whats been going on and she feels that with the rapid decline of his mental state, its possible its spread to his brain. She advised that its probably time to think about the inevitable. So, this weekend, I think its going to be done. I thought about fixing him a nice steak dinner and doing a bucket list type thing before I do it. His appetite is still good, but as quickly as he is going down, no sense in letting him suffer. The vet doesnt feel he is in pain, but he seems restless. Im going to call his previous owner to let her know and see if she wants to see him one last time. Its so hard having to go thru this a second time in such a short time but things happen for a reason. Im going to try to make his last few days as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, it seems so sad for you to go through this so soon.  We will all keep you in our thoughts and wish you the strength to get through this again so soon.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm so sorry


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know it is difficult to be facing this situation in such a short period of time...........I refuse to allow one of my animals suffer and even if I must do the deed myself, I will....I hate it everytime, but then I get to thinking of just how enriched I am for the length of time that was given to know them and have them in my life....I will always have them in my life, because the next one desires that same attention and each always brings energy, laughter, and memories too......


----------



## Rammy

I just cant believe how quickly this has progressed and how much he has gone down mentally in only a few weeks. He still eats and drinks good but then he wanders around and stare off into space. If the Dr. says in her opinion that it should be done soon, then I guess I will, but will always second guess myself about whether or not I did the right thing. I talked to his previous owner and let her know and will give her some of his ashes. I have some ashes from another dog she had that I used to take care of and called him my adopted dog child. When he had to be put down it was as devistating to me as it was to her. When she had to give up Cosmo, she asked me first. Hes been a pain in the kester, but hes also been alot of fun. Yeah its hard, but things like this aint easy.


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry about Cosmo. I know how hard it is to do the right thing, but why does it have to feel so wrong. So many of my animals have died in my arms. It is harder on me, but I wanted them to feel comforted and loved. You have my deepest sympathy. We are here for you.


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh... So sorry you have to do this/go through this again so soon after the last loss.  Yeah, even the PITA pets are a bigger pain in the heart when we have to say goodbye. Knowing that you gave him the best life possible, let him go on, and know he'll be waiting for you to join him, along with all the others, at the end of your path.


----------



## goatgurl

my heart aches for you @Rammy.  no matter how hard we fight, no matter how hard we try sometimes the dragon wins.


----------



## RollingAcres

It's never easy and I'm sorry to hear...please don't second guess yourself. You're doing the right thing.


----------



## Rammy

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rammy

Yesterday Cosmo went to puppy heaven. I had been debating all day whether or not to go ahead and do it or wait til after the weekend. But then I noticed that the side of his face looked odd. The left side where there was a tumor had gone from the size of a small marble to the size of a jaw breaker in just two days. It also felt like it was spreading up the jaw. I was shocked. So I took him up front to the vet and showed her and we discussed the possibility he would probably collapse over the weekend with how fast the tumors had grown, so decided to do what was best for him and ended his suffering. He had seemed restless and more disoriented the past couple weeks and the Dr. also felt, and me too, it had gone into his brain. Its kinda quiet around here now. Im going to miss him. I liked to make him sing, played tug of war, watch him in vain try to catch my other dog when she ran way faster than he did, playing "feets" with his paws. Now he is with all my other pets Ive lost in the past three years. RIP Cosmo.


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Baymule

Big hugs, Cosmo sure was a cutie. Yes there is a hole in your life. How well we all know that feeling, I am so sorry.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So sorry! Losing a beloved pet is never easy!


----------



## goatgurl

he was sure a cutie.  saying i'm sorry for your loss just doesn't seem to be enough.  peace


----------



## Rammy

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rammy

Big turnover here at work this week. Came in Tuesday and found out our office manager resigned.....or thats what I got told. Lots of stuff has been happening here concerning this position, and finally the Dr. did something about it. Cant give details but the emojis will tell you all.............

and thats how everyone feels here............


----------



## Mike CHS

Whatever it was I'm guessing it has been a long time coming.


----------



## Rammy

Yep!


----------



## Baymule

Maybe you will like your job better now.


----------



## Rammy

Everybody likes thier job better now.  All I know is the Dr. talked to her for 45 minutes that morning and about noon she left. We were told she resigned but we think it was either resign or..............at any rate.....things will be better here now.  We are hoping that the other girl who acted as temporary office manager while ousted OM was on maternity leave will come back.  Have to wait and see if she does or not. There is another lady from another hospital here helping out to straighten up the mess that was left behind.  Yeah, now that she is gone, Im sure the stress and I hate my job symptoms will get alot better.


----------



## greybeard

Office managers........ 

One of my doctors is as good a physician as I ever dealt with, and his medical/nursing staff is top notch but I'd like to take a glowing hot pointed stick to his office managers eye.
She's about as sharp as a bowling ball, but........... I can kinda see why she's still employed......


----------



## Bruce

I'm happy for you Rammy! I didn't realize part of the "I'm SO done with this job" was related to the work environment. Happy days!


----------



## Rammy

I get it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

    I am so happy for you now that work has gotten better.    I am a bit puzzled -- probably my Texas Aggie I/Q getting in the way -- but I thought you worked at a pet groomer place.  Do you instead work at a veterinary that also does grooming?  Whatever is the case, maybe you won't feel so stressed out anymore.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

Im hoping! I definetly was looking for another job and had an offer at the hospital where the lady who was temporary office manager works now. Problem is, its 45 minutes away, and this job is 20 minutes away from my house. Now, hopefully, if the stress level goes down and stays down now that the old OM is gone, no reason to leave. I know I was really hating my job and I think that had alot to do with it. We will see how things go now.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> I'm happy for you Rammy! I didn't realize part of the "I'm SO done with this job" was related to the work environment. Happy days!




Yes, it was. But now that its no longer a factor, it might make a difference in how I feel about this job.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

SO happy for you and the rest of your coworkers!!


----------



## goatgurl

I sure hope this all works out for the best.  was a new unit manager that started me thinking about getting the heck out of dodge before I retired.  started to just quit and take another position somewhere else but I was just sick of it, burned to a crisp... thank God I turned 62 and was able to leave.  sure hope things calm down for you and your co-workers.


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> SO happy for you and the rest of your coworkers!!




Everyone is except one girl. Thats only because she wants the job. We are hoping this other girl returns that used to work here but got run off by ex OM because she was mean to her, to put it nicely. We all have told the Dr. we want her back but he isnt making any quick decisions.


----------



## Rammy

goatgurl said:


> I sure hope this all works out for the best.  was a new unit manager that started me thinking about getting the heck out of dodge before I retired.  started to just quit and take another position somewhere else but I was just sick of it, burned to a crisp... thank God I turned 62 and was able to leave.  sure hope things calm down for you and your co-workers.



It is better just because shes gone. Now maybe I wont hate my job so much. I was ready to walk out couple weeks ago. If things change wont have to.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I didn't realize part of the "I'm SO done with this job" was related to the work environment


I didn't realize either.



Rammy said:


> Yes, it was. But now that its no longer a factor, it might make a difference in how I feel about this job.


I'm happy for you that things are changing and fingers crossed that work environment will get better soon for you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

He may just be giving everyone time to see how things do change with her gone. It’s probably caused some stress for him too.


----------



## Rammy

I hope so. Looking for another job sucks.


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> He may just be giving everyone time to see how things do change with her gone. It’s probably caused some stress for him too.



He doesnt make quick decisions. Hes a Taurus. They take their time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My Mom used to work in a Dr's office and had a similar situation happen.....the lady was given the "quit or else" choice and left....it took a couple of months before everything she had done was uncovered.....she had been blaming others for problems that she was causing, but until the Doc had undeniable proof....he just let her hang herself.........hopefully it will settle out well for all and things will be better than ya ever remember.


----------



## Rammy

Thats happening now with finding out how bad things were messed up. There is also something to do with the cash drawer. Not sure on that. Mostly its been her attutude since she came back from maternity leave and her treatment of the other employees here. The final straw was her sending someone to get treated for a dog bite without the proper papers they needed. OSHA violation. Big no no.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> He doesnt make quick decisions. Hes a Taurus. They take their time.


I'm a Taurus too, bull headed and full of bullsh!t. On a big decision, I might consider all options, but I have no problem making a quick decision when needed.


----------



## Rammy

My problem is I make quick decisions. Im an Aries, which gives me the stubborn part, but my ascendant is Gemini and my Moon is Libra, so I second guess myself alot. But once I make a decision, I usually stick with it. Sometimes I will ask several people what would you do situation and get some feedback and that helps me decide. Thats one thing I dont like about myself is my wishy washyness.  But getting our Dr. here to make a quick decision is like trying to drag an elepant to a water hole with a lawnmower.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

DH is a Taurus. Some decisions are fast and others are like pulling teeth! Just watch out when the bull comes out! Not very often but


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, thats how he is. It takes alot to get him mad but when he is, duck.  So whatever happened was the final straw. I feel sorry for her. Hopefully, she will find a good job somewhere and be ok.


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> is like trying to drag an elephant to a water hole with a lawnmower.


 And have you had personal experience with this?


----------



## Rammy

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> He doesnt make quick decisions. Hes a Taurus. They take their time.


In this case I think it is wise. He already had an OM that was bad, must be careful to choose the right person to replace her.


----------



## Rammy

We all want the girl who was forced to quit because of how the former OM treated her. Everyone has told the boss how we feel about this. Im going to put my two cents in tues. Hope he listens.


----------



## Bruce

OK but .... Is she the kind of OM you would want running the office? She should not get the job simply because she was treated poorly by the OM. Or because she was friends with others in the office. Lots of times it is hard for all to have an "equal" and friend promoted to a position of authority over the others.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> OK but .... Is she the kind of OM you would want running the office? She should not get the job simply because she was treated poorly by the OM. Or because she was friends with others in the office. Lots of times it is hard for all to have an "equal" and friend promoted to a position of authority over the others.




Yrs, she is. When the former OM was on leave for three months, this other girl had that place running like a well oiled machine. No fighting, no stress, never ran out of things, streamlined the ordering and bookwork. Even the energy was different. It felt lighter. Even I was happy in my job. Not stressed out, was having fun again. Then the old OM came back, and it all got screwed up. We didnt want her to come back. Now that shes gone we all want this other girl to come back because she can do the job, she has everyones respect, and we really liked her. Not only was she a good receptionist, but she has the people skills and the experience to do the job. If she hadnt left she already would of gotten the job. Hopefully the Dr. will take our sentiments on the matter and call her back. Time will tell.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like she would be great (again). So I guess her decision if offered the job would be how she likes her current job, how much she is getting paid and "intangibles" like the commute to each of the jobs.


----------



## Rammy

The distance is about the same. I do know that she would like to come back and her husband does too. He doesnt like where she is now.  Just going to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Bruce

Me too! Sounds like a good fit for all.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

    How are things with your neighbor, the one that was spying on you,etc.?  Has he finally found something better to do with his time than make your life miserable?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Rammy,
> 
> How are things with your neighbor, the one that was spying on you,etc.?  Has he finally found something better to do with his time than make your life miserable?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie




I no longer care what hes doing. I quit watching the camera playback months ago. I wanted my life back and sitting at the monitor for 4 to 6 hours a night after I got home from work was not the life I wanted anymore. What I decided to do is take that power away from him that he had by letting him keep me upset, worried, and paranoid all the time. 
I do know that since I have cameras on and in the coop the mysterious moving fake egg hasnt been moved. 
I did put extra locks on the barn because I kept finding the deadbolt undone. I never forget to lock it. I figured someone was slipping the hook latch off and squeezing thru the slidding door, relatching it, then leaving out the side door. Since I fixed it so you cant do that anymore, no more unlocked deadbolt.
I have been finding odd things off and on like the wire out of the insulators on the fence. Instead of the wire going thru the part you thread it thru, its on top. Now that wire is pretty tight and I check it everytime I mow or weedeat or spray, so tell me how tight wire comes out of only one insulator but not the rest? I had to take the insulator off to rethread it.
Also one time I found and insulator completely removed. Hmmm....
But at any rate, if  goobermunch wants to troll around at night thinking hes got me cowering in a corner, so be it. He isnt worth my time. I have other things to worry about.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Regarding



Rammy said:


> I no longer care what hes doing..... But at any rate, if goobermunch wants to troll around at night thinking hes got me cowering in a corner, so be it. He isnt worth my time. I have other things to worry about.



That's great!  Now that he isn't on your mind much any more, and now that work is getting better, maybe you can have some peace and quiet for a change.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Regarding
> 
> 
> 
> That's great!  Now that he isn't on your mind much any more, and now that work is getting better, maybe you can have some peace and quiet for a change.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


x2! What he said!


----------



## Rammy

Got the bad news this morning............the girl who we wanted as OM isnt getting the job. It was given to another person who also runs a clinic in another town. Im pretty disappointed.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Let's hope she turns out to be a wonderful person instead of like the one who was forced out.


----------



## Baymule

Well, look at it this way, she's GOT to be better than the one who just left.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you didn't get the one you wanted, but try to look at the bright side... The one selected might be even better


----------



## Rammy

We hope so. Just wish that she would of waited a little longer before quitting but she couldnt take how she was being treated anymore. Not her fault she did a better job than the former OM. But thats the thanks you get. Guess we will see how this one works out. Anything is better than what we had and maybe I wont hate my job so much and say the bleep with it like I was saying earlier. Its just no fun when you hate where you work because of the people or the atmosphere. You just cant do a good job when your upset or stressed out. Will take it one day at a time now and see how this new lady works out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

things turn out well! Sending you BYH !!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Take a breath....calm down....and get ahold of yourself....there is no need to create an issue or a "monster" before the replacement actually appears on the job....and even then, there will need to be a "get to know ya" time before any conclusion can be drawn.....when you have gotten jobs in the past, how many times did ya hope others would give ya a chance to "acclimate" to the job, before they formed an opinion about you?.....your trust and support has to be towards the doctor and it is to him that your loyalty should lie....it is better to have a "we can make this work" attitude and do your part to attain that goal.....sure there will be things to work out and the new one will not be like the other 2....never make the slope of the incline for another, that you....yourself can't even climb....because, then All have failed....her, the Doc, and you......


----------



## Rammy

I completely understand and did not mean to make it seem I wouldnt give her a chance. We all had been very upset about the other girl leaving and the circumstances as to why she was forced to leave. We  wanted her as the OM not the former one. She did a better job by FAR and I think thats why she was run off because she showed the former OM how inadequate she was in her job. Stepped on some toes. Im sure that with this new lady it will be better. Shes helped in the past and seems like a nice lady. I do trust that the Dr. chose the best person he felt for the job and wil support that. If I cant handle it, then I will leave. I definitely will do what I can to make it work and accept what happened. Everything happens for a reason. <taking deep slow breathes.......ooooommmm............ooommmmm.............


----------



## Latestarter

Damn Fred... waxing all philosophical and $hit...   You GO girl! You've got this!


----------



## Baymule

I've worked in a few toxic workplaces. I left and found something better to do. I think this is a change for the better and this new lady will work out just fine.


----------



## greybeard

The other side of the reality coin is, that sometimes, the ogre that was the manager, turns out to be not nearly as bad as the new ogre..

It's like having this guy in charge.. 



 
Finally he retires and you figure anything will be an improvement  and he gets replaced by this guy 


 

He is on his way out and ya think things will finally get better, just to find out this is going to be the 'new guy'..........


----------



## Rammy

Im sure things will be fine. So far things are going well. In fact, Im grooming the new OM's dogs right now. Will make sure they are perfect!! hahaha.............


----------



## Latestarter

So Rammy...is it a go for the 15th @ Mike's place? You gonna make it? I have contacted Fred and offered him transport to/from as well.  Should be a good time! Hope it works out.


----------



## Rammy

Im planning on it! Just send me the info so I can GPS the addy. I can PM you my email if you want.


----------



## Latestarter

Excellent!     I don't even have the address yet I guess @Mike CHS  can send it to both of us via PM some time between now and then. I have a general idea of where I'm going but that will only get me within ~5-10 miles of his place.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll send you both a PM with the address and also my email in case something comes up.  We have one of those places that GPS can't exactly find and it will tell you that you have arrived at a small white house that is on a direct line to our house but you can't get here from there.  When you get on Tunnel Hill Rd just go till you see a wooden sign on the left that has our Farm name - Shepherds Hill Farm.  Once you are on the driveway you can see our place on the left down the hill.

Get off of I-65 at Exit 22 and head toward Cornersville/Lewisburg, go a little less than a mile to Claude Fox Rd (at a bridge) and turn right.  That turns into Tunnel Hill which is the road we live on.  A bit of trivia - Tunnel Hill Rd is named after the railroad that runs through a tunnel under our driveway.


----------



## Rammy

Neat!


----------



## Latestarter

When I looked at the google map, it has you directly to the west of where I think you really are located... If I'm seeing things correctly, the road takes a ~90° turn to the west (from south) right after your driveway, with your drive being to the left, and continuing south.


----------



## Mike CHS

Even Google Maps shows it like you figured.  Claude Fox Rd ends where you see that first 90 degree turn and that's where it becomes Tunnel Hill.  There is another left 90 a short way from that and we are at the top of that hill.  The mailbox had double reflectors on it and like I said, our farm sign is right behind the mail boxes.  When GPS says you have arrived, go another 1/4 mile.  

The neighbor on the right and up the steep hill when you turn in has a bunch of mixed breed goats.  You can't see our house from Tunnel Hill so if it tells you that you are there and you see a white house not far from the road, it isn't us.  It's pretty straight forward if you just go till you see our sign.


----------



## RollingAcres

So I have to wait until the 15th or after the 15th to see/hear about your gathering?


----------



## Latestarter

Mike might post after we leave, & Rammy might post something when she gets home, but I doubt I will as I will have an 8 hour drive back. So soonest I expect to be back on would be the 16th...


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I'll send you both a PM with the address and also my email in case something comes up.  We have one of those places that GPS can't exactly find and it will tell you that you have arrived at a small white house that is on a direct line to our house but you can't get here from there.  When you get on Tunnel Hill Rd just go till you see a wooden sign on the left that has our Farm name - Shepherds Hill Farm.  Once you are on the driveway you can see our place on the left down the hill.
> 
> Get off of I-65 at Exit 22 and head toward Cornersville/Lewisburg, go a little less than a mile to Claude Fox Rd (at a bridge) and turn right.  That turns into Tunnel Hill which is the road we live on.  A bit of trivia - Tunnel Hill Rd is named after the railroad that runs through a tunnel under our driveway.


Doesn't really look like much of a hill for them to decide to go thru instead of around or over.


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't been able to find anyone that knows why they dug that tunnel.  The property lines are funny also.  We own the property on both sides of the railroad in an inverted "U" shape and we also own the property 20' from where the tunnel starts.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> we also own the property 20' from where the tunnel starts.


I see people use that terminology frequently regarding rail bridges, highway bridges and both kinds of tunnels and I usually remind them it 'depends which direction a train or vehicle is going doesn't it?'

A friend once told me he would meet us at the 'end of I-10 bridge over the Atchafalaya Basin.
Uh...it's nearly 20 miles long...which end?'


----------



## Bruce

That does seem like an odd tunnel. Way more work to dig and reinforce it than just go over.


----------



## Mike CHS

You can't tell it from the satellite image but the track parallels a road that drops almost 200' just beside where the tunnel is and it is made of that slab rock that you are used to in Vermont.  There is no way to know what the politics were when it was built (1870's) because the county I and the neighbors in our valley are in a little finger of land about 2 miles wide that penetrates the adjacent county by 5 miles.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Latestarter said:


> Mike might post after we leave, & Rammy might post something when she gets home, but I doubt I will as I will have an 8 hour drive back. So soonest I expect to be back on would be the 16th...


I still have it penciled in....do I need to erase that?.......I'm sure to get a pic or 2 also.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Are you and Joyce going to make it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

If I can, it'd be just me....Joyce would remain here....but, there are a few hurdles to cross before a definite can be claimed....


----------



## Mike CHS

Hopefully it will work out


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> You can't tell it from the satellite image but the track parallels a road that drops almost 200' just beside where the tunnel is and it is made of that slab rock that you are used to in Vermont.  There is no way to know what the politics were when it was built (1870's) because the county I and the neighbors in our valley are in a little finger of land about 2 miles wide that penetrates the adjacent county by 5 miles.



Maybe just too much grade for the railroad locomotives of that decade...
Even at full 3D it still doesn't look like a very big grade above where they the tunnel cut thru the edge of the hill.



 
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.3100621,-86.8604841,363a,35y,174.15h,73.05t/data=!3m1!1e3
(use ctr and curser to tilt to full 3D and rotate to different aspect  views)


----------



## Latestarter

Those hills on internet can be extremely misleading... I remember the "hill" on the property I drove to look at in KY looked very gentle, but when I actually got there and saw it in real life, it was better than a 45° angle, and not workable for me at all. IMHO, the railroads did whatever was most economical and easiest at the time. That being the case, the tunnel was done because it was the best way to do it at that time.

Fred, the invite is standing. Just need you to tell me what exit you want me to get off to meet you and where you'll be to park so I can pick you up. Hope you can go!


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Those hills on internet can be extremely misleading........That being the case, the tunnel was done because it was the best way to do it at that time.


Of course they are, as the area (sq footage or sq acres) has to be compressed down enough to fit on the webpage, which means at least one of the 3 dimensions has to be 'squeezed' a great deal.


----------



## Rammy

I defininetly will post something after the meet-up but prob not til the next day. Figure I will head for home after also since its not that far. I will prob also be bringing my dog, Lucy, with me. She doesnt know a stranger.


----------



## Mike CHS

Lucy is very welcome also.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry... I'm NOT bringing Mel...


----------



## Rammy

OH! Come on!! Party pooper!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Sorry... I'm NOT bringing Mel...


You have 2 dogs LS! Mel can cover for the both of them.



Mike CHS said:


> There is no way to know what the politics were when it was built (1870's) because the county I and the neighbors in our valley are in a little finger of land about 2 miles wide that penetrates the adjacent county by 5 miles.


I should just  with the image my mind came up with.


----------



## Mike CHS

I figured if anyone would come up with that it would be you Bruce.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Rammy

Tisk! Tisk! Tisk! I know what @Bruce was thinking...............<singing> hahahaha!


----------



## goatgurl

sometimes I worry about you guys


----------



## Rammy




----------



## RollingAcres

goatgurl said:


> sometimes I worry about you guys



You really should be worried this weekend because some of them are having a get together. One word: TROUBLE!


----------



## Bruce

goatgurl said:


> sometimes I worry about you guys


Gives you something to do so you stay out of trouble!


----------



## Rammy

Everybody is here. Pics soon to follow.


----------



## RollingAcres

Y'all have fun!!!


----------



## Rammy

Yummy leg of lamb



 
Joe holding Lucy 
 

Smells so good. Wish you could insert smells too!



Cntryboy!!


----------



## Bruce

Who is that with @CntryBoy777 ? Obviously not Joe or Mike or you or Teresa.

Thanks so much for the pictures!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Who is that with @CntryBoy777 ? Obviously not Joe or Mike or you or Teresa.
> 
> Thanks so much for the pictures!



That is Teresa's son (middle child of three)


----------



## Bruce

Did he come with the grandson?


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Did he come with the grandson?


Yep. Here is one of the cuties. Didnt get a pic of the other sweetie. Both were just too cute!




Didnt I tell you how cute?


----------



## Rammy

More pics of the lamb. Everything looked and smelled delicious. I have never had lamb before and it was great. Especially liked the potatoes. Definetly going to fix those at home soon.





After dinner  @Mike CHS  and Teresa gave myself,@Latestarter , and @CntryBoy777 a tour of the property and its just beautiful. Y'all have a great setup there. Loved the way you have the pastures fenced for easy access and rotation. 



Mikes very good guard doggies. They definetly were doing thier job guarding the sheep. Lucy was in thier sights! 


 

Some of the sheepies.


----------



## Mike CHS

The picture of the dogs shows a good comparison of how Thor went from the smaller to the biggest.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, he sure is a sleek looking big fella!


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> The picture of the dogs shows a good comparison of how Thor went from the smaller to the biggest.




And he still has  some growing to do! Hes gonna be one big boy when he is full grown!


----------



## goatgurl

the food looked wonderful, as usual.  so glad that everyone had a good time.  thanks so much for the pictures.


----------



## Latestarter

I am just so photogenic...  Dang I'm fat... Seriously working on it though... gonna take some time.


----------



## greybeard

Pics seen of CountryBoy, Joe, Mike, the dogs, the sheep, the food.....missing=Rammy.
No one else used a camera?


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> Pics seen of CountryBoy, Joe, Mike, the dogs, the sheep, the food.....missing=Rammy.
> No one else used a camera?




@CntryBoy777  did. He should post one soon. Im not that photogenic either. Sorry @Latestarter!


----------



## Mike CHS

My excuse is that I was so into getting the meal set out within the short time frame that I never even broke out the camera that is nearly ALWAYS close by (and it was)


----------



## Rammy

And here is proof of @Mike CHS and Teresa cooking up a storm.




 

It smelled so good inside like it was thanksgiving day.


----------



## Rammy

This morning I kept getting this pop up on my phone everytime I came here saying my  video player was out of date and I had to upgrade to continue. I checked my phone for virus and malware and unistalled a few apps to be sure but wondered if anyone else has had this happen? I didnt hit anything but the back button so I could continue reading posts and had to turn down the volume since there was a voice msg saying I had to install this to keep reading this forum. Im thinking, ok, Ive never needed a video player to read this before. I cbecked online and its a possible virus attempt hence my rebooting in safe mode and unistalling the last two apps I put on here, Spotify and Science Channel Go. Anybody have this happen too?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

I'm with @greybeard -- where are pictures of you?

Now you have finally been able to get together with some friends for a good meal and good conversation, and things are looking better at work for you (at least the last that I remember).  Do you feel that your life is getting better now?  I hope so.

Regarding the "install the video player or else" message on your phone, I don't know what caused that.  I would search on the Internet to see if others have encountered that message, or post the message here and maybe one of the others can figure it out..  I have Bit Defender on my laptop and phone (and use the Bit Defender VPN on public WiFis), and also have Enigma SpyHunter on my laptop.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here she is.........we didn't discuss the issue of posting pics, and out of respect for her "privacy", I didn't get many detailed pics.....it is Mike in the foreground and @Rammy by the ATV.....she is on the petite side and so she can hide in the shadows.....plus, I was left behind and ya can't take a pic without a "subject"....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

OK, Miss @Rammy, what's this about not being photogenic?  I'd say that what little I can see you all right to me.  (Thanks for the picture, @CntryBoy777.)


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> OK, Miss @Rammy, what's this about not being photogenic?  I'd say that what little I can see you all right to me.  (Thanks for the picture, @CntryBoy777.)


 
I thank Mike for lifting his arm JUST at the right time. Perfect camoflauge.


----------



## Latestarter

awwww not so! You're a cutie


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

It's obvious you are nicer looking than @Latestarter, @CntryBoy777, and @Mike CSH!


----------



## Rammy

Awwww, shucks!


----------



## Rammy

Keep getting that pop up on here. Dont know what to do. Have run virus and malware scans and nothings come up. Did safe mode to ck for apps I didnt install and nada. Weird.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have ya rebooted your phone?....sometimes crossing bounderies it will get hung with the "waiting on signal" and the requests that are being made....living here in the sticks we have to reboot phones quite often....


----------



## Rammy

Yep. Done that twice. Its only when I visit this site so thats why I wondered if anyone else was having this problem.


----------



## Baymule

Great picture of everyone, the sheep, dogs, food, farm......except of that one picture of Rammy's face behind Mike's arm! That just ain't right!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Great picture of everyone, the sheep, dogs, food, farm......except of that one picture of Rammy's face behind Mike's arm! That just ain't right!



Obviously they need YOU to be there to take proper pictures of everybody!


----------



## Rammy

You know.............I hate OPS<old peoples syndrome>.   At least thats what I call it. I ordered a car charger adapter for a portable tv I got a few weeks ago. I cant, for the life of me, remember where I put it.  Ive torn the house apart looking for it and have no idea where it is. Its really ticking me off. I know its got to be in the house, but havent figured out where it is yet.  Darn it.


----------



## RollingAcres

I feel your pain...


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> This morning I kept getting this pop up on my phone everytime I came here saying my  video player was out of date and I had to upgrade to continue. I checked my phone for virus and malware and unistalled a few apps to be sure but wondered if anyone else has had this happen? I didnt hit anything but the back button so I could continue reading posts and had to turn down the volume since there was a voice msg saying I had to install this to keep reading this forum. Im thinking, ok, Ive never needed a video player to read this before. I cbecked online and its a possible virus attempt hence my rebooting in safe mode and unistalling the last two apps I put on here, Spotify and Science Channel Go. Anybody have this happen too?



I haven't had the problem here or anywhere else, but I do not allow any app to auto load or any video to autoplay which happens LOTS of times within ads.  Different ad vids or animations need different apps and programs to run and the ad business has become so overpowering and so arrogant, some now try to dictate to you what apps you should have on your phone or computer and will barrage you with popups until you install them. 

OR it could well be that some nefarious entity is trying to get you to install some software so they can include some nasty payload..


----------



## Rammy

I considered that. It only happens on my phone when I am on this site though. I have used my phone to go to other sites I have saved in my bookmarks and do not get that message. It happens on Chrome or the Samsung Internet  browsers. It doesnt happen on the computer or my iphone. I have cleared the cache and the data for both browsers and did not get that message for a day, then its started again. Ive checked it for virus's and malware and nothing is found. So its confusing to me why Im getting that message. When I do, a pop up comes up to install this video player but I dont. I just back out of the browser and restart the page. Not sure whats going on I also do not allow automatic updates on any apps I install. The only thing I did install but deleted it was a song I got from a website that wasnt google play. I cleared that out but am still getting the message. Im gonna hate having to do a factory reset if thats the case, but so far havent noticed anything unusual or any apps on my phone I didnt put there.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> You know.............I hate OPS<old peoples syndrome>.  At least thats what I call it.



Miss @Rammy, I am probably 30 years ahead of you and I have some bad news -- it only gets worse.


----------



## RollingAcres

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I have some bad news -- it only gets worse.



Not good then. Must find fountain of youth, must find fountain of youth, must find fountain of youth, must find fountain of youth, must find fountain of youth..........


----------



## Rammy

x2


----------



## Baymule

My husband called me one time on his cell phone to tell me that he couldn't find it. I had some fun out of THAT one! I told him all sorts of places to go look, all the while he is ranting and raving because he couldn't find it. I had him going out to look in his truck, looking all over the house...….finally I asked him what was he talking to me on. Huh? What's in your hand, what did you call me on? The light was slowly dawning...…. followed by YOU *ITCH!!!


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## greybeard

Ever lost your glasses only to realize you were wearing them or had them pushed up on top of your head?

no, me neither....


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm always looking for my glasses. Do you know how hard it is to look for your glasses when you can't see?


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> Ever lost your glasses only to realize you were wearing them or had them pushed up on top of your head?
> 
> no, me neither....



Nope, not me either.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Ever lost your glasses only to realize you were wearing them or had them pushed up on top of your head?
> 
> no, me neither....


My husband did that one too......I am such a mean little snot......


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


>




Ditto x1000!!!hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I feel your pain...


You feel it, many of us live it! 



Baymule said:


> The light was slowly dawning...…. followed by YOU *ITCH!!!


That's our @Baymule! Amazing it took so long for him to figure it out. 



greybeard said:


> Ever lost your glasses only to realize you were wearing them or had them pushed up on top of your head?


Nope. But that is probably because I have astigmatism and can't see clearly at ANY distance without my glasses.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, @Rammy how is Lucy doing after all the excitement?....she sure was a cute little girl....


----------



## Rammy

She is fine. She slept all the way back home. So many people, only one @Latestarter to suck up to under the table.  Just teasing, LS! I know its hard to resist a dog giving you puppy eyes and tugging on your pantsleg persistently! 
Shes such a suckup. 
Yeah, good ol Thor thought we brought him a snack when he saw bit- size Lucy. Got himself all worked up when he saw her. Good thing @Mike CHS put up good fencing or Id have to climb a tree to save her.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think she wanted to help chew my food for me, since I don't have teeth.........but, y'all left for the tour.....


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> My husband called me one time on his cell phone to tell me that he couldn't find it. I had some fun out of THAT one! I told him all sorts of places to go look, all the while he is ranting and raving because he couldn't find it. I had him going out to look in his truck, looking all over the house...….finally I asked him what was he talking to me on. Huh? What's in your hand, what did you call me on? The light was slowly dawning...…. followed by YOU *ITCH!!!




One thing Ive learned when reading @Baymule's posts is to not be drinking anything while reading. My screen needs a squeegy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Y'all cracked me up!!!


----------



## Rammy

Im going to post a little rant here. Something that bothers me and has for as long as I can remember. When I am driving somewhere, or when I was little and couldnt drive, I love and loved to look at the scenery. But then you pass by a place you use to see trees and wilderness, and next thing you know, someone is building something on it. It just upsets me to no end to see Mother Nature being torn apart by "progress". I mean, when is it going to stop? It just seems that someone comes along and sees an untouched piece of land, and says "Hey! Lets build something on it." There is a city about 20 minutes away from me that this one stretch of land has been the same for as long as I can remember, but now, they are buiding condos or apartment buildings on it. I found an ad on Realtor that I recognized as the land right across from my Mom that is for sale now. It was, is, currently a cattle farm. I know that growth is inevitable, but why cant we just leave some things alone? Thats why I wish, but will never be able to afford to , buy land and never allow any type of building. Make it a nature preserve or something. 
I know its probably silly but it just bothers me when I see this. Ok..........


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2! Totally agree!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

You're not the only one @Rammy , same here!

There's this new "housing development" that I drive pass to go to work, they named it "Timber Creek". When I first saw that name I laughed out loud. You call a place "Timber Creek" when there's no tree/timber left because they were all cut down so houses can be built there and there's no creek, makes no sense.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah.........its just burns me up to see housing or a shopping mall or Hey! Wait! We need another gas station! Its not like we dont have ten gas stations already in town...........or a burger joint..........or hey lets chop down all the trees and make a park..........well.....whats the point if there are no trees? I mean common people........if we keep doing this pretty soon there wont be any trees, no farmland, no nothing because someone decided to pave it over and make a parking lot............Hey @Alaskan ..........I may be moving up there..........at least they wont be doing anything soon up there........no roads no water lines no electricity......depending on where you live..............


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> because someone decided to pave it over and make a parking lot



_"They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot
With a pink hotel, a boutique
And a swinging hot spot
Don't it always seem to go
That you don't know what you've got til its gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot
They took all the trees
And put 'em in a tree museum
And they charged the people
A dollar and a half to seem 'em
No no no
Don't it always seem to go,
That you don't know what you've got
Til its gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot..."_


----------



## Rammy

Thats the exact song I was thinking of when I posted that! So true...................


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> but why cant we just leave some things alone?


$$


----------



## Baymule

If city officials were wise, they would designate a green belt for farm land and the growing of vegetables and meat, eggs and dairy.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> $$




I know,right?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> If city officials were wise, they would designate a green belt for farm land and the growing of vegetables and meat, eggs and dairy.


Way more tax money in housing and businesses. The city has no incentive to hold back that sort of development.


----------



## Rammy

I just makes me sad, mad, frustrated, shake my head, and wonder, why?Just for a few dollars?


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> If city officials were wise



Now, there's a problem   

But, that's why most of us live where we do, do what we do, to maintain our own beliefs and stewardship to the land.


----------



## Rammy

Alaska is looking better and better............hey @Alaskan...........want a next door neighbor? I will just be 200 miles away hehehehe


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> Hey @Alaskan ..........I may be moving up there..........at least they wont be doing anything soon up there........no roads no water lines no electricity......depending on where you live..............


 Ummm actually I think the bigger thing there is how much land in Ak is owned by the govt in the form of national forests/parks/wilderness/etc. "held for the common good and use of the people" except that the chances of "98% of the people ever getting up there to use it is pretty much non existent...


----------



## Rammy




----------



## CntryBoy777

Life is about changes and nothing remains the same.....many want to use the, for the "greater good", but the definition continues to evolve with the passing of each gerneration. As the citizenship grows and diversifies there will be even more drift and changes. As we age and others of the same generation passes on the numbers shrink in support of standing issues and us that are left, are at the mercy of those in-charge of the "new direction"....those that stand in the way, just get crushed by the "progress".....


----------



## Mike CHS

That kind of thing is why my neighbor and I went to a lot of effort to buy the 5 acres that separate our places.  It was primarily to keep anyone else from buying and building on it.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> That kind of thing is why my neighbor and I went to a lot of effort to buy the 5 acres that separate our places.  It was primarily to keep anyone else from buying and building on it.




Your my hero. Hope it stays that way for a long time.


----------



## RollingAcres

Mike CHS said:


> That kind of thing is why my neighbor and I went to a lot of effort to buy the 5 acres that separate our places.  It was primarily to keep anyone else from buying and building on it.



My neighbor still owns about 65 acres around us. Our house and property(9.5 acres) was his parent's place. He grew up there. He loves being in the country but his wife hates it so that's why they are not the ones living in our place. We know that none of his kids want to be out in the country either. We hope one day we can at least buy a few more acres from him so no one can build near us.


----------



## Bruce

Save up, buy the whole place


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Save up, buy the whole place



Or you can buy it and we will "watch" it for you since you don't live in NY.


----------



## Latestarter

Hey RA, I hope you've let the owner (or owner's offspring), know that you'd really like to buy more acreage to add to what you have. In many places, you can only subdivide a certain number of times, and many times have to wait a number of years between each subdivision... That being the case, having a piece subdivided out now for you by the owner BEFORE the present owner dies & probate and the infighting starts, could allow you to actually achieve your goal. I hope you're successful.


----------



## RollingAcres

I believe DH had let the owner know about it before but that was not long after we bought out place.


----------



## Mini Horses

The actual cost of subdivision is pretty high in most places.  Between the various state & county approvals, possible zoning changes, surveys, attorneys, recording fees, required advertising -- then more of the same if anyone submits a "complaint" to the approval boards  -- it's expensive.    Been there.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, that is why we like our place so much -- no one can build near us.


----------



## Rammy

I wish I could afford a place where nobody was within ear shot of me and had lots of privacy. Even if, when, I move into my parents house when they pass, there is no privacy. Houses next to you, and from what I saw on realtor.com, the property across the street is up for sale, too. I envy anyone who has property like that and dream of being able to have that someday, but doubt it. I could sell my parents house and mine and maybe I could get something. Will just have to wait and see what fate has in store for me.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Or you can buy it and we will "watch" it for you since you don't live in NY.


Um, OK but you pay the taxes. And a reasonable amount to lease what you want to use


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Im going to post a little rant here. Something that bothers me and has for as long as I can remember. When I am driving somewhere, or when I was little and couldnt drive, I love and loved to look at the scenery. But then you pass by a place you use to see trees and wilderness, and next thing you know, someone is building something on it. It just upsets me to no end to see Mother Nature being torn apart by "progress". I mean, when is it going to stop? It just seems that someone comes along and sees an untouched piece of land, and says "Hey! Lets build something on it." There is a city about 20 minutes away from me that this one stretch of land has been the same for as long as I can remember, but now, they are buiding condos or apartment buildings on it. I found an ad on Realtor that I recognized as the land right across from my Mom that is for sale now. It was, is, currently a cattle farm. I know that growth is inevitable, but why cant we just leave some things alone? Thats why I wish, but will never be able to afford to , buy land and never allow any type of building. Make it a nature preserve or something.
> I know its probably silly but it just bothers me when I see this. Ok..........


You of course, and those who agree with that, are free right now, to offer your land up as said nature preserve, remove all the buildings and let mother nature take it over. But you won't. NMBY..... in reverse, because the people who advocate this, already have 'their' little parcel and they and their heirs aren't about to walk away from it and turn it into a nature preserve.

Where every little 5-25 acre farmstead/hobby farm/pet farm stands today, a 50-100-500-1000- (in some places-1 million)  acre farm or ranch once stood.

The buyers are just as guilty as the sellers.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> But you won't.


Well, not necessarily. Plenty of land in Vermont has been sold for that exact purpose. Natural areas with severe restrictions on building. People that could have subdivided and made a ton of money sell it to the Conservancy for its "Ag" or "open land" value, not development value.


----------



## Rammy

As @Mike CHS knows, its been raining for the last three days here. Really a bummer. Cant do anything outside. Suppose to rain again today but its going to stop I think for the rest of the week and dry us out. I hope so because I really need to mow my lawn. It gets much higher and I will have to bale it. I also found out for sure why Im not getting any tomatoes. I went to feed the baby chicks in the backyard yesterday morning, and a deer was standing beside the garden. There were four more in the pasture on the other side of the fence. When I had Barney in the back yard, the only thing I had to worry about was keeping fencing up so HE couldnt eat my tomatoes. Now that hes gone< thanks to mean wish he would drop dead neighbor> I dont have any deterent to critters. Next year I will have to get something to stop that or sit out there with a rifle<g>. They are cute............and tasty..............


----------



## RollingAcres

I like to watch them, not eat them. I've tried venison before and I just don't like it.

Is your garden fenced in? We have a lot of deer here and our gardens(mine and neighbor's) need to be fenced in, if not we will have nothing. The fences need to be high as well so they can't jump over it and still have an all-you-can-eat buffet in the garden.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, my backyard is fenced in but its only 4 ft high woven wire so its easy for them to jump it. Venison is gooood. Love a good steak. Next year I will just get deer fencing. Or a good shotgun.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was able to cut most of my neighbors field yesterday between showers but I had to cut at the highest setting.  They haven't been getting home till dark and leave in the morning before the sun is up so before much longer it would have been too tall to cut.


----------



## Latestarter

I love venison, and IME folks who say they don't like it (but DO like/eat other domesticated meats like beef) have experienced poorly handled meat. Care & preparation/cooking of the meat and moreover the carcass long before it's food is paramount as well as proper processing and care after the kill. My kids were raised on venison when they were young as it was cheaper and easier for me to fill the freezer with deer than pay grocery store prices for meat. There's typically very little fat, so you need to be aware and compensate when cooking it. The lamb I just got from Mike is very similar to good venison, but with much more fat. 

My favorite venison was mule deer that had been browsing extensively in sage. It was like the meat came pre-seasoned.   SO tender and flavorful


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Yeah, my backyard is fenced in but its only 4 ft high woven wire so its easy for them to jump it. Venison is gooood. Love a hood steak. Nect year I will just get deer fencing. Or a good shotgun.


You can also double fence, they won't jump over the first fence if they can't then launch over the second. I've seen a property from the interstate with that arrangement. Of course who wants to put in that many more fence posts? BUT a 7' high fence isn't the easiest thing to construct either.


----------



## Rammy

Thats a good idea but my back yard is pretty big so double fencing might not work. If I fence in one area they will just jump over somewhere else. One of the gardening magazines I get that I order seed from has deer fencing and deterents so might try that first. They also eat my apples of the trees, too.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, apples are a deer favorite. We have a couple of "wild" (ie likely someone on a tractor tossed a core) trees at the edge of the field. See deer there this time of year looking for drops or those they can reach in the trees from the ground.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We use 5' fencing here and yes the deer can jump it, but they don't prefer to....I will sow an area outside the fence for some winter browse for them, but there isn't anything inside the fence that peaks their interest enough to jump it....they have paths that go around the fencing to areas of quick cover....ya may have more pressure there than we do....most hunt deer here and keep the numbers down.....


----------



## Rammy

Put mozilla firefox on my phone today since everytime Id come here on chrome, I was getting that stupid popup saying I needed to update my video player to continue. So far, no pop up and no annoying voice telling me to do something I didnt want to do. It would also do it on the samsung internet app too. Not sure why or what for.
Ive also read and noticed that chrome has been  signing me into its webpage, youtube, whatever when I know I signed out. And it seems to keep track on where I go. Thinking its a privacy issue so Im probably not gonna use chrome much anymore. Too many eyes watching.


----------



## Rammy

For the past three weeks, I havent been able to get a certain tv station I normally always get. I called and they are not off the air. Everyone Ive talked to gets it but me. All the other stations come in I normally get but this one. I only have antenna now since I got fed up with paying $$$ for only watching 10 channels.
I went up in the attic and cleaned up the cables and tried repositioning one of the antennas, a Mohu Leaf, if anyone is familiar with those, and still nothing. I also have a regular 150 mile antenna and its been in the attic for 25 years, no rust, nothing, and it cant get this station either.
Anyone have any ideas? I am at the bottom of a hill but have never had a problem getting this station in the past. Its always come in strong before. Makes me kinda ticked because there are alot of programs on there I like to watch. My parents can get it and they live further away than I do. Thought about a new antenna that I can move around easier. The big one doesnt have much wiggle room. Id love to put it outside but am afraid it will get struck by lightening.


----------



## Mike CHS

Do most of your stations come out of Nashville?  We have a mast with a big antenna and get most of the networks  and some that we like such as GRIT and ME TV in the lower band but we lost some of the upper band stations not long ago.


----------



## Rammy

Its channel 30. I never had a problem with getting it before. Couple weeks ago it disappeared. I called and they said it was on thier end so I figured it would be back soon. Nope. I lost 8 and 4 long time ago. But 30 always came in. Im not sure whats going on. I would have to put a mast 10 to 15 ft over the house if I put it outside and am afraid of lightening strikes. You know it can get bad in Tn with that. I may try a smaller attic antenna.
Right now I can get 2.1, 2.2, 2.3, 5.1thru 5.3, 17, sometimes 28, used to get 30, and get 58. If I didnt delete about 6 to 8 channels, Id get around 30 channels normally. But for some reason, 30 went bye bye.


----------



## Mike CHS

We lost the 30 set also so I'm not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Rammy

Thats odd too. My neighbor and my parents are getting it. Hmmmm.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have an antenna on top of a 40' CB antenna tower and there are times that the atmosphere causes signal problems, or the wind seems to bend the signal wave and we lose channels too.....something that will help ya is to go online and see what direction the relay stations are located in and how far away they are....the closest ones here are about 50 miles away, but there are lots of trees and structures between them and the antenna....we have to aim to the east of Memphis to get the relay signals.....


----------



## greybeard

I watch this most of the time:


----------



## Mini Horses

Rammy said:


> One of the gardening magazines I get that I order seed from has deer fencing and deterents so might try that first. They also eat my apples of the trees, too.



Is that the netting type?   It would be a less expensive alternative to try around the garden & trees  They're pretty thick around here but most stay at the back of my farm, near the woods and edges of the crop fields.    I put out a couple young, but bearing age, trees this year.   I intend to use heavy wire at bottom and extend top with the woven netting -- in case.   Right now they are enjoying the 40 is trees of my back neighbor.  They are planted by woods & crops....hope they continue there.    More for them!  Leave poor me alone. They are up top of farm in a fenced chicken pasture...1/2 acre ish. Other animal pastures used on both sides & deer mostly don't use this area. I can hope.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, was looking into getting that. Never had a deer problem until now. I think there are other tbings they sell that is suppose to deter deer. Will have to see what works.


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have an antenna on top of a 40' CB antenna tower and there are times that the atmosphere causes signal problems, or the wind seems to bend the signal wave and we lose channels too.....something that will help ya is to go online and see what direction the relay stations are located in and how far away they are....the closest ones here are about 50 miles away, but there are lots of trees and structures between them and the antenna....we have to aim to the east of Memphis to get the relay signals.....




I have the antenna pointed in the right direction. Just not sure why its not coming in all of a sudden.  It was trying this morning so Im hoping it will come back and like you said, is just an atmospheric problem.  I will be real upsst if it never comes back.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I did think of something else that could be an issue....if ya are using an analog TV with the converter box to change the digital signal to analog, the reception will not be as strong or as clear as when ya are using a digital TV.....we had this problem and when we changed TVs, we ended up getting a whole bunch of channels that we had not had before....


----------



## Rammy

All the tvs are fairly new. Got rid of the converter box years ago. Have had no problem getting this channel until just a few weeks ago. Now it wont come in at all.


----------



## Rammy

Just got a call from my Mom. She has been having stomach problems and pains in her sides among a few things. She had some tests done and got the results. Its her pancreas. They found a mass on it. They dont know if its cancerous, but most of the time they are. They are scheduling an MRI to determine that. This isnt good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh no!!.....sure hope it turns out to be benign and not cancerous.....will certainly be praying for your whole family......


----------



## Mike CHS

That kind of news is never easy to take.


----------



## Rammy

Needless to say Im very upset. We are already dealing with Dads illness and now Mom. Im just thinking Im going to lose both in a short time. She goes for her MRI Wed. That should tell us whats going on. Hope its good news.


----------



## Pastor Dave




----------



## Mini Horses

sure hope it's good news, too!!   Prying for good results and any treatments taken.   I know it's hard, keep yourself fed and rested.  Try not to stress right now.


----------



## Latestarter

that it's just some "old age" thing and not cancer. Try not to stress too much until there's a reason. Hope your dad gets better too.


----------



## Rammy

Thanks, everyone. When Mom called me and told me the results, it was a shock. It explains alot. One Dr. thought it was just stress because of Dad and prescribed her Xanex for her nerves. Yeah, Im keeping my hopes up.


----------



## Baymule

Oh Rammy, I am so glad that you are here on BYH. You have a lot to deal with and while we can't be there in person for you, we can listen, we can send prayers and we are here for you. Big Hugs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh my! Prayers!!! 

Just know that a surgeon and a specialist both thought my dad had renal cell carcinoma based on his scans/appearance of his kidney on removal and their experience. Pathology came back benign!


----------



## Rammy

Mom looked online about it and the mass could be benign depending on what it is. The MRI should tell us. She is scheduled for it this Wed. Not sure how long it takes to get the results on it. She said if its able to be removed she wants it done asap. So.....


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like she is in good spirits and I like her decisiveness


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

    Sorry to just now see this.  I haven't been on BYH for several days.  I genuinely hope everything works out for you mom.  You have had enough turmoil in your life for awhile.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

Thanks, @Senile_Texas_Aggie . I dont think of it as turmoil. Just alot going on. There are other people on here who have had to deal with alot worse. Just taking it day by day and wait to see what happens. Got to stay positive.


----------



## Rammy

Just finished weedeating my pasture fence. Borrowed the neighbors Shindawa and got all the fence done. Its only 2  1/2 acres but  boy! am I worn out! Had to stop 3 times because I was getting over heated. I heat stroke pretty easy but this had to get done because it was shorting out the hotwire. 
I normally spray it but its been raining so much lately I havent had a chance. Plus sometimes when I get home from work Im too darned tired. I put an attachment on my zero turn so I can pull my dump cart but havent done that either. Getting lazy in my old age. I have a 15g sprayer Id put in the cart and go around the fenceline to spray weedkiller. 
Was going to mow the pasture but think I will wait and do that tomorrow. I dont think its suppose to rain. Im gonna just sit here a while in my cool house and quit feeling like Im gonna pass out. Not really...just get the shakes and tunnel vision so thats when I know its time to get inside and sit a spell. Dont worry, I will be fine.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Please take care of yourself!  We enjoy your postings too much to have you get sick on us!


----------



## Rammy

So after I cooled down I went outside to take pics of my farm animals.



The baby chicks. The little brown ones keep getting out of the dog yard when I let them out of the chain link kennel. The kennel has chicken wire around the bottom so they cant get out of here.




My rooster. Hes the first one Ive had that hasnt tried to flog me. Hes a good boy.



The adult hens.



 The cows cooling off under the tree. You can see the pasture behind them.


----------



## Latestarter

Not sure why that other cow kept running away... that's a nice looking pasture! Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rammy

Its all your fault , LS, as I read on your threads about the pic posting requirement.  That other cow kept getting out cause she was psycho. If Id kept her and she didnt get out she was bound for the freezer. Maybe she knew that.


----------



## Baymule

Lovely pasture. I wish I had pasture that nice.


----------



## Rammy

Thanks. Wish I had a few more acres. Happy with what I have!


----------



## Rammy

Ok. So BYHrds must be acting up. Finely posted a reply I thought got posted yesterday. 
Also, tonight, I went in to stop following some threads and it deleted all of them. I check marked all the ones I wanted to stop following and it deleted all of them! 
So luckily, I went back a few pages and it still showed which ones I had been following and I re-followed them. Some of the ones I had been following there were no replies for ages or were old so wanted to whittle down the list. 
When they all disappeared I went....oops! 
Live and learn. 
Mom called and she had them schedule her MRI for tomorrow since she is going to be there for another Dr. visit anyway. So hopefully she will have an answer to whats going on sooner. 
My brother is a nurse and he told her to eat bland stuff and she tried eating boiled eggs and thought she was going to be sick. She has also been having dizzy spells. Hopefully they will get some answers and figure out whats going on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope that "answers" can be had and she can get something to make her more comfortable and vibrant....


----------



## Latestarter

that all comes out well for her.


----------



## Mike CHS

On the bright side is that you are there with her.  I was lucky with my mom. I spent most of my life away but was able to be there the last couple of years that mattered to her.


----------



## Baymule

I know you will be glad to know what is going on. It's worse when you don't know and you worry. I am one of those decisive type people. Tell me what the problem is so I can hit it like a bulldozer.  Of course, most people would take a somewhat softer approach to such a problem.


----------



## Rammy

Does anyone know how to roll thier r's? Im learning a language that does that and all the youtube videos Ive watched dont seem to work. Ive tried several techniques and so far nothing. Its downright frustrating.


----------



## Bruce

Um, you just do it?? You have to kind of flutter your tongue. When you say the R start with your tongue behind your upper teeth and move it forward as you say the R.


----------



## Rammy

Tried that. Nope.


----------



## Baymule

Then you will just have that American accent...… LOL


----------



## Rammy

I dont want to have an American accent. Im trying to learn Hindi and they roll thier R's. I apologize to @Bruce if I offended him with my comment. It was frustrastion so thats why I edited it to show the emoji. Why am I learning Hindi? Because, as you all have read in earlier posts, I have fallen in love with Bollywood and watch every movie I can and listen to Hindi language music. Maybe one day will learn it good enough to visit India. Good incentive, huh? I will just keep practicing and maybe one day will get it. Some people, I understand, take longer to get it than others. Im one of the others..........haha!


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Maybe one day will learn it good enough to visit India. Good incentive, huh?


I suggest you begin and end your tour of 'Indja' with Calcutta (now called Kolkota) and Delhi, and book a boat trip up the 'gorgeous' Ganges River..
(Hire bodyguards and then hire a different set of  bodyguards to protect you from the 1st bodyguards) 
Don't forget scenic Mumbai (formerly Bombay) with the world's largest shantytown where women, young boys, and girls are openly regarded, traded, and treated as chattel.


----------



## Bruce

Can you fake a cat purr? That often takes a tongue flutter.


----------



## Rammy

Only with my lips. My tongue is another deal. I can sort of roll the r if its single but double Im having trouble. And I can only sort of roll it if I have water or something in my mouth. Ive been practicing but the words people say to practice with I dont seem to get it. Like the word butter........your suppose to say it quick and eventually you roll your r's. Not me! One word Im having trouble with is garm......it means hot or warm........your suppose to roll the r and say the m kind of the same time. My instructor says Im 80% there. Ive been trying to say it for three months. It sounds like Im strangling a cat. 
I was hoping maybe someone on here could give me some pointers on techniques or things I can practice. I cant do a cat purr. Darnit.


----------



## Rammy

As stated on @Mike CHS thread, we got good news about Moms MRI scan. It showed no cancer, just pancreatitis. She has to change her diet. No fatty foods, no fried foods. Lots of veggies like broccoli, kale, spinach I think she said. There are some other things she needs to do as well but she definitely is relieved to dodge the dreaded cancer diagnosis. 
I told her how glad I was cause she cant leave just yet.
Ive been sick past couple days. Think its just allergies. Scratchy throat, sneezing. Head felt like a bowling ball. Thursday night got no sleep cause of congestion even tho I took stuff for it. Im one of those, "dont take meds until I cant take it anymore" type person. But my Mom said, "promise me you will take something", so I did cause you cant go back on your word when it comes to Moms.
Feeling alot better today. 
Head doesnt feel like I ran into a brick wall.
Also think I need new glasses. Maybe will go get an exam at Wallyworlds eye center. They usually do a good job. Old lenses are losing thier coating and have noticed I can see better close up without them on. Time for new ones.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, so glad your mom doesn't have cancer -- pancreatitis is a whole lot easier to deal with.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> There are some other things she needs to do as well but she definitely is relieved to dodge the dreaded cancer diagnosis.


I bet she is! I sure would be.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad that your mom got a "live with" diagnosis rather than a devastating one.


----------



## Latestarter

for mom's diagnosis! Hope you can get some rest and feeling better.


----------



## Rammy

Thank you everyone. Im definitely breathing a sigh of relief as well as Mom and the entire family. 

Sad note....one of my Russian Orllof chicks I had had proven to be an escape artist. I just went out to lock them up and found her floating in the cattle trough. I had chased her back in the fence earlier today and I guess she escaped again. Just in the wrong spot. Darnit.


----------



## Latestarter

Sometimes you can't save stupid... Sorry you lost her.


----------



## Baymule

that is good news about your mom. I know you are relieved. 

On the R rolling, the Spanish language rolls the R's. If you know anyone who speaks Spanish, maybe you can get some pointers.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> As stated on @Mike CHS thread, we got good news about Moms MRI scan. It showed no cancer, just pancreatitis. She has to change her diet. No fatty foods, no fried foods. Lots of veggies like broccoli, kale, spinach I think she said. There are some other things she needs to do as well but she definitely is relieved to dodge the dreaded cancer diagnosis.
> I told her how glad I was cause she cant leave just yet.
> Ive been sick past couple days. Think its just allergies. Scratchy throat, sneezing. Head felt like a bowling ball. Thursday night got no sleep cause of congestion even tho I took stuff for it. Im one of those, "dont take meds until I cant take it anymore" type person. But my Mom said, "promise me you will take something", so I did cause you cant go back on your word when it comes to Moms.
> Feeling alot better today.
> Head doesnt feel like I ran into a brick wall.
> Also think I need new glasses. Maybe will go get an exam at Wallyworlds eye center. They usually do a good job. Old lenses are losing thier coating and have noticed I can see better close up without them on. Time for new ones.


Glad your mom doesn't have cancer!


----------



## Rammy

So this weekend I finally decided to start winterizing the chicken coop. One end, which is the original part of the building has about a foot gap between the roof and the walls for ventilation. Every year when it gets cold, I cover it with clear plastic to keep the cold wind out but lets in light.
One the end where they roost on the outer walls I put black plastic to keep the wind off the that blows thru the gaps between the boards. I havent done that yet as I think it will stay warm for a few more weeks. Probably by the end of the month I will do that. 
Got thier light timer working so they get at least 14 hours of light in the winter. 
Hopefully the cows will be going to auction soon. Grass is getting low and nutritional wise not as good now. Been giving them hay but its not going to keep them fat. I hope my neighbor takes them soon. 
Been thinking about getting a new storage shed for the backyard. I will have to take down part of the fence and maybe a post to get it in because my gate opening isnt wide enough to accomodate 12 ft wide building. What I want to get is around $5000. But practicality and money wise might get the $3000 one. Im a cheapskate when it comes to money. But you wouldnt think so if you knew how much I blew on this security camera system.  I can post some pics if y'all want to show which ones Im considering. Will have to do payments but am hoping that with the cows going to sale soon, will get a good price and will use that to put towards the building. Im also hoping for a good refund in my tax returns next year since I have insurance now and wont have to worry about the penalty.


----------



## Baymule

What size are the buildings? If finances allow, get the bigger one.


----------



## Mike CHS

What kind of camera system did you get?  We probably would never have gotten them but it worked out because we weren't here so much.  It has had it's uses in the last year or so showing good kids not being so good.


----------



## Rammy

I upgraded to a NVR system installed professionally by the same company that put in the system where I work. The cameras are IP Hikvision dome cameras. I replaced 4 of the original bullet cameras with these. Clarity is much better but the older cameras were wearing out. Lets just say what Ive spent on cameras I could of paid cash for a new storage shed. Not sure its worth it now but cant go back now. 
Ive had the new system for about two years now. I can put them on motion detection which is great. I had put up cameras myself but decided to let someone else do it this time. I also have other cams in the barn and hidden around the property but still cant catch a certain two legged predator with all the money Ive spent on cameras.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya need such an opening, then why not just increase the gate size.....2-8' gates would give ya a 16' opening and a couple of post holes would be needed and a Tpost could be used to secure one side until the entire width is needed....this would be a permanent solution that would allow ya to remove the building if needed.....


----------



## Rammy

Where the gate is its suppose to be 12ft but the posts werent put the proper distance so its more like 11 1/2ft. Also the posts the gate is on are cemented in 6 x 6 posts. They arent moving. Its easier to take the staples out of the wood posts on the driveway side and take out one 4 x 4 post. Then put the post back and restaple. Course, that is an idea to get two 8 ft gates and put a 16ft wide opening by the driveway. Hmmmmm......


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> What size are the buildings? If finances allow, get the bigger one.


The little over $5000 building is 12 x 20. The $3000 is 12 x 16. There is one that had overhead storage already in it but it was almost 7 grand. Ouch. 




Cant remember how much this one was. I liked it cause its got the metal roof.



This is the $5000 one. Its the one I like the best.





This is the $3000 one. Its already got the wiring and outlets in it for electricity.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Two thoughts for you...how long do you think you’ll live there? I’d hate for you to spend the money only to wish it was in a different location. Also, carefully consider the benefits of more space. You may we’ll have another use for the extra space or have room for expansion in the future.


----------



## Rammy

Not sure how long. Could be years or six months truthfully. The other building is too small for the zero turn. And the floor is rotting out. If an when I move I would take it with me. This is cheaper than the cost of a garage or adding on.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> This is the $5000 one. Its the one I like the best.


My sister has one kind of like that tho we deleted the big door after it was delivered. We finished it out inside with insulation and wall paneling and installed a small central heat and air unit for it.it's her she shed/sewing building. It had a storage loft on one end, but I put another one on the other end so she would have plenty of storage. So far, it's worked out ok tho the central unit it turns out was overkill and it will freeze ya out, tho it is nice and warm in the winter. 

Price the materials of what is actually in one of those and depending on one's skill level, you can easily beat the price by building it yourself.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> This is the $5000 one. Its the one I like the best.


Not real keen on the lack of overhang. Not only will rain dump on your head when you want to use that door, it will dump right next to the base of the shed on both sides. HELLO ROT!


----------



## Latestarter

Not really enough room to install gutters either...


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, Dont really like the lack of overhang either. Course, my current shed is like that but I can put gutters on it, which I do have on one side and a rain barrel for the garden water. I may look around a little more but so far this is the best price I found. As to building it myself, I would still have to pay someone to do it because I have no building skills. Its alot easier for me to buy prebuilt and its installed and ready to use.


----------



## farmerjan

What is the purpose for the building?  Storage, shed to keep the mower in, workshop, brooder room for chicks....???? You mention the zero turn so I am assuming that it is to be at least some storage for that.  Electricity may or may not be necessary but is a good plus.
Yes they are moveable, and any storage building company can move them.  We loaded mine up on a flatbed truck that carries cars...14x20... to move it.
Go with the bigger one if you can afford it as the difference in sq ft space is cheaper if it is all under the same roof and framing in most cases. 
Ask at the company where you are looking if they can put a loft storage in it... if the company is local, often you can get they "somewhat custom made".  Our company offered some options of window or door, type roof, and some other things.  ASK.  You will be surprised what some will do to make a sale and if they are made in the area, you can often get siding to match the house if it matters to you.....me not so much.....


----------



## Rammy

It wont match the house if I get the gray one. The yellowish one is closer to the color of my house. But its smaller. The gray one is 12 x 20 the beige/yellow one is 12 x 16 but it already has the electrical installed. The building is for storage. I have a barn which the mower is in now, but the floor is dirt and its not a good place for a mower. I thought about converting the barn into a big storage unit, but then again, I thought about one day getting another horse, or maybe stay with cows, so they would have to have somewhere to go for shelter. Then again, I might sell that property if and when I move into my Moms house, so why spend that money to improve somebody elses building?
As for the interior of the building, I can probably do that much myself, Im just not adept at power tools. Putting in a loft wouldnt be that big a deal. I can ask my cousin to do it. Hes handy with tools. Mostly it would be for storage. The barn is too damp and dusty to keep stuff out there without it getting ruined. Plus the other storage building I have now is too small and the floor is weak and needs replaced. Its a tight fit for a 54 inch mower. If I got one, and moved, it would go with me. No way Im going to let someone else have that.They can have the old crappy one. 
In the meantime, I might go look at this place in Dickson I went to a while back. More selection. Prices reasonable, and they will deliver free within 50 miles. Im a little over that but its not much extra to have them bring it.


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> If I got one, and moved, it would go with me. No way Im going to let someone else have that.They can have the old crappy one.



So essentially, you'd be taking on even more costs to once again move it. By leaving it there, it SHOULD increase the value of the property by at least what you paid to get it. That being said, by leaving it, you increase the value of your property being sold, and that can in turn be used to replace it at the future place should you need to do so. Just a thought...

Having moved once or twice, I look for any way possible to NOT have to move additional stuff!


----------



## goatgurl

dealers around here charge $250. to move a building from one place to another within a given area.  it's cheaper to move a building than buy another.  how far is it from your mom's place to yours?  should be an easy move if and when the time comes.   buy what you can afford.


----------



## Rammy

ITs only 20 minutes away, 30 if you get behind a slowpoke. So it wouldnt be that hard to move.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Putting in a loft wouldnt be that big a deal.


It's quite easy really. Probably already be one joist at the end you can use, so you just add 2 more, spaced on 24" centers. That will give you 8' of loft and since the building is 12 wide, it will take just two more 2x6x12s and 3 sheets of plywood or osb for the deck of loft.
Top view (from above)




You will, depending on slope of the roof, have to cut a bevel on each of the ends of both joists to clear the underside of the roof slope.
View from an end:


----------



## farmerjan

@Latestarter ;  these buildings do not increase the value of the property very much around here because they are moveable.  And for the cost of a couple hundred dollars to move it, compared to buying a new one, it's better to move it in her case.  I get what you are saying, but since she will be moving close....move it. 
@Rammy , I wouldn't worry about the color so much, just wanted you to know that around here there are options.  Especially for some customizing as our local "builders" of these buildings will offer.  I would go for the bigger one if you can.  But I think it is a good idea to check with the other company that has more options.  I also am no carpenter, so for me, buying a ready made one, is alot better.  I don't enjoy trying to measure, saw and hammer or screw wood together.  Unless it is premade and has instructions;  then I am good. I also know what I want and can tell someone exactly what/how I want something to be as a finished product, but I don't want to build it. Maybe if I had someone to do it with, but not on my own.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Then again, I might sell that property if and when I move into my Moms house, so why spend that money to improve somebody elses building?


Sometimes such things can add "curb appeal" to a place and help it sell.



Latestarter said:


> By leaving it there, it SHOULD increase the value of the property by at least what you paid to get it.


I don't think you'll ever get more for the place equal to or more than the cost of a shed. You can't even get that for renovations inside the house most of the time. One exception might be a new roof if it is sorely in need of replacing. Anyone buying will reduce the price they are willing to pay by the amount it will cost to replace the roof.


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> @Latestarter ;  these buildings do not increase the value of the property very much around here because they are moveable.  And for the cost of a couple hundred dollars to move it, compared to buying a new one, it's better to move it in her case.  I get what you are saying, but since she will be moving close....move it.
> @Rammy , I wouldn't worry about the color so much, just wanted you to know that around here there are options.  Especially for some customizing as our local "builders" of these buildings will offer.  I would go for the bigger one if you can.  But I think it is a good idea to check with the other company that has more options.  I also am no carpenter, so for me, buying a ready made one, is alot better.  I don't enjoy trying to measure, saw and hammer or screw wood together.  Unless it is premade and has instructions;  then I am good. I also know what I want and can tell someone exactly what/how I want something to be as a finished product, but I don't want to build it. Maybe if I had someone to do it with, but not on my own.



Thats why Im going to buy one already built. Im not good at all that carpentry stuff. Wish I could do stuff like like that lady on Rehab Addict. And moving it will be cheaper when the time comes tha buying a new one. Might go down this weekend and look over some of the other units at the other place.

lotoffaith.com


----------



## Baymule

Get yourself a cordless drill and circle saw, boxes of deck screws and have at it! 

Those are not bad prices and the buildings look nice.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Sometimes such things can add "curb appeal" to a place and help it sell.
> 
> 
> I don't think you'll ever get more for the place equal to or more than the cost of a shed. You can't even get that for renovations inside the house most of the time. One exception might be a new roof if it is sorely in need of replacing. Anyone buying will reduce the price they are willing to pay by the amount it will cost to replace the roof.


So, does anyone that is considering buying the place also subtract the cost a shed will be if there isn't one there?

(substitute fencing, pool, lawn, garage etc in the below scenario as well) 
_"I really like that place Hon...can we make an offer on it?"

"Well, I like it  too SweetiePie, but there are no storage or out buildings  and that means we'll have to build them or pay someone else to build them. Let's make an offer, but  less whatever the storage buildings are going to cost us".

"Sounds like a plan to me..you're so smart Sweetie!!"_

The answer is 'Yes"...people do base their offers on what IS there and....... what is NOT there as well.  

Will she get a full return on what she has invested in the storage building? Maybe...maybe not, but she will get some return on it and it may well be the difference between a sale or no sale.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> lotoffaith.com


Lots of nice looking stuff there.


----------



## Rammy

Id really like to get a cabin and make it a tiny house. The people there said alot of hunters get them and make them like that for temp housing. I had gone down there months ago and looked and wanted everythinh there. Haha! 
I was considering a garage but total cost would of been around 15 grand from this place. I would have to get a concrete foundation laid, a french drain put in to prevent flooding, plus having electrical installed. ( not included).
So a storage shed is alot cheaper. The cost of having a garage built on even unattached is just out of my price range. They have a huge selection and reasonable prices too.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Get yourself a cordless drill and circle saw, boxes of deck screws and have at it!
> 
> Those are not bad prices and the buildings look nice.


Id bring shame to the construction world.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Id bring shame to the construction world.


I hired in at Lufkin Industries in my early 20's, didn't know how to read a tape measure. They made me a class B machine operator and I learned real quick. I operated 20 ton overhead cranes, small 2 ton cranes, ran various machines, and learned how to weld. I learned to read blue prints and I can rough out a pretty good print that at least I can figure out, even if no one else can. LOL 

My first project was a dog house. Proud of my new found knowledge, I built a dog house so heavy that I couldn't move it. The dog liked it. 

Lufkin Industries is shuttered and closed, the shop where I worked is torn down and gone. We built oil field  pumping units, everything was big and weighed thousands of pounds. A mistake could cost your life or severe injury. I loved my job.


----------



## RollingAcres

I can't say if I've built anything by myself. I'm usually the one doing the cutting with the miter saw when we're building things around here.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I hired in at Lufkin Industries in my early 20's, didn't know how to read a tape measure. They made me a class B machine operator and I learned real quick. I operated 20 ton overhead cranes, small 2 ton cranes, ran various machines, and learned how to weld. I learned to read blue prints and I can rough out a pretty good print that at least I can figure out, even if no one else can. LOL
> 
> My first project was a dog house. Proud of my new found knowledge, I built a dog house so heavy that I couldn't move it. The dog liked it.
> 
> Lufkin Industries is shuttered and closed, the shop where I worked is torn down and gone. We built oil field  pumping units, everything was big and weighed thousands of pounds. A mistake could cost your life or severe injury. I loved my job.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy, you can do anything. Not knowing what I was doing has never stopped me. Just do it.


----------



## Rammy

So nice today weatherwise. 70 degrees with a slight breeze. Perfect fall weather. 
Got done at work early today as I got lucky with 6 baths scheduled and only 2 small dog  grooms. Score! Love days like that.  Nice break from back breaking stressful other days I normally get. So got done at noon but didnt leave til about 1:30 from cleaning up and also got a free lunch as one of the techs bought pizza for everyone. 
Stopped and got some layer pellets for the chickies and when I got home found three of my baby chicks outside the chicken pen so had to herd them back into the coop.Found out they must of squeezed under a gap under the cattle panel so got that blocked off. If they dont get out again then thats fixed. 
I put them in with the older hens last night as they are big enough now to hopefully fend for themselves. Gave the cows some hay and they are out there munching down. 
I was going to hook up my tv in the kitchen to an antenna in my attic but the cable isnt long enough so guess Im going to have to make a trip to Lowes tomorrow. 
Got the windows open to enjoy this weather. Hope it lasts a while. Some sparrows are flying in and out of the bushes outside going to the feeder hanging on the porch. The cat is in the window watching them with interest.


----------



## Latestarter

rain all day here... light mostly, but periods of heavier. Gonna continue through the night... but after that, looking like 3-4 nice days in the 60's with sun.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Gave the cows some hay and they are out there munching down


Already feeding hay??


----------



## Rammy

I only have 2 acres and the grass isnt growing or as nutritious as it was in the spring and summer. I still have sbout 60 bales in my barn from when I had a horse. Its still good so giving it as a treat mostly. They wont be around to much longer since they will be going to auction soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Are ya planning on putting any of them in the freezer?


----------



## Rammy

Id like to but my neighbor says its better to sell them and just buy beef already processed. There is a place up near Hopkinsville, I think, that sells locally grown and raised meat so may get some there.
Its not what I wanted to do with these cows. Next year Im going solo. Im hoping since we are just going to take them to the auction that I get enough to help pay a decent amount on a new storage shed. But next year Im not going in with my neighbor on any cows.
We started out with 4 heifers but one kept escaping. I named her Freezer Queen. She ended up going down the road to auction a few months ago. I did not get my share of the money. We are suppose to split it equally. So no more going in with someone else.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure can't say that I blame ya there....I don't think I would either.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I have to know someone pretty good before I'll do a joint business thing.  It sounds like your partner in the cow business thinks he is calling the shots.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like your neighbor is taking advantage. He needs an A$$ kicking.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like those cows would be sold in ONLY MY NAME and the check to ME would go in MY account.  Then, let the other ask for their share -- which would be reduced by my 1/2 of the escapee.  Don't lay down & take a stomping.

They've been on YOUR pasture growing??  You should get an offset for that, unless something was already worked out, i.e. less than 1/2 buy cost, etc.


----------



## Latestarter

Ummm not to get pissy or anything,  but I thought you said the person down the road could keep the escapee and to heck with it... I read that as you washed your hands of that particular animal... Might have misinterpreted, the benefactor may have as well...


----------



## Rammy

I did say that but still felt like the right thing for him to do was offer me half of the money. We were suppose to go half on everything but so far thats not happening. At the time of the escapee cow I was so frustrated I said the heck with it.
He hasnt helped me with the cows at all. Ive spent money on food, vet bills, and not to mention how high my water bill has gotten having to fill 110 g water trough 3 times a week.
We went in together on cows last year, which were the ones in my old avatar, but lost money on them as they didnt get alot at auction. So this year I had decided on Angus and mentioned it to him. I wanted to know if he felt the price the people were asking was reasonable. Long story short, I had to put up the money at first until he could pay me his share. That took about 4 months until he did. When he sold the runaway cow cause I didnt want it back on my property I only got what he still owed on her. I should of gotten that plus half. At that point I was just frustrated with the whole thing.
When we take these cows to sell he's keeping what he gets for "his" cow and I get the money for my cows. I know I say one thing one minute and do another another minute.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Sounds like your neighbor is taking advantage. He needs an A$$ kicking.


Russ and I are good friends for the most part, but it frustrates me that I have to bug him to get him to do anything. Will I get reimbursed for the feed, water, and vet bills? Nope. Right now he owes, if he payed, $200 for his share of the water bill, $40 for his share of the vet bill, and about $120 for the grain I bought at first to get them to come in and try to tame them down when they first came. So when these cows vet sold I know hes not gonna want to cough up the money. I wont go "halfies" with him next year. He wants cows he can put them on his land.

P. S. Yes I have receipts for everything.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Id like to but my neighbor says its better to sell them and just buy beef already processed.


Wrong time of year to be selling but you definitely need out of this "partnership".
Currently, unless they are really poor quality 'cows', your neighbor is full of feces.
Store bought beef is still high and cattle at the auction barn ain't bringing poop.
Unless your local grocer is selling burger for less than $1.74/lb you will lose on that proposition all day long.
https://www.cattle.com/markets/barn_report.aspx?code=NV_LS140
https://www.cattle.com/markets/states.aspx?state=tennessee

Never enter into an ag partnership without a written, agreed upon, signed and notarized partnership agreement and that goes doubly sure for the 'cow bidness'.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> $200 for his share of the water bill, $40 for his share of the vet bill, and about $120


360 bucks?
That, is all you have in them total?


----------



## Rammy

My Mom told me not to do it bit I didnt listen. Never again. Thats what I should of done is a written agreement. Live and learn.


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> 360 bucks?
> That, is all you have in them total?


From my figures, yep. I wanted to take them to get vet checked and thier shots finished out, wormed. He didnt want to take them said it would cut into our profits. The cows were $500 a piece to buy. But Ive spent money on mineral tub, loose mineral, water trough, food, vet bill for the vet to come out, look, just look, at one cow breathing funny to tell me its allergies. I dont have a head shute. Just a stall in my barn. 
I just wanted cows in the pasture to keep the grass ate down. Im not set up for handling them. I dont have and never had a trailer. Im hoping to get one so I dont have to borrow one. You can rent one from the CO- OP but its too small to handle 700 pound cows.


----------



## greybeard

popular slang (in Texas anyway) for 'cattle business'.

Many trailer dealerships  rent 16' bumper pull stock trailers for about $70/day last ad I saw. U-Haul used to, but I believe they stopped a few years back due to liability issues.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe you oughta get sheep. Or buy a steer to feed out for your freezer, sell half and keep half. The half you sell would pay expenses on the half you keep.


----------



## Rammy

My plan for next year. Just get a few to keep the grass ate down and get one steer for the freezer. No more partnerships.
As for sheep, Id have to redo the fencing. Right now its 5 strands of hotwire. Wouldnt I have to put up sheep/ goat fencing? I priced it a while back snd it would cost me about 4 grand to put that up. Thats if I got the good woven wire. 
Im also not sure I could woman handle a 200 pound sheep that doesnt want thier feet trimmed. Otherwise, Id be talking to @Mike CHS about buying some sheepies off him. Id go for goats but have seen what happens when they get out and party on someones car. Yikes!


----------



## Baymule

What price per roll and how many feet? Sheep and goat wire or non climb horse wire? 

I like your plan for next year. Do you have a truck to pull a trailer with? If you are going to be this cow raising Queen, ya' gotta get the impressive equipment so you can keep up with all the other cattle ranchers! LOL


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> popular slang (in Texas anyway) for 'cattle business'.
> 
> Many trailer dealerships  rent 16' bumper pull stock trailers for about $70/day last ad I saw. U-Haul used to, but I believe they stopped a few years back due to liability issues.



Yeah, the CO-OP has a trailer but its too small to accomodate three large cows. Two maybe. My truck is set up to haul bumper pulls. My intentions was to get a trailer one day, but money and divorce put a stop to that. I almost had the truck repossessed after my divorce but was able to get it refinanced to lower payments.
I may call around to see if there is someone who rents trailers large enough to handle 4 cows. Might be cheaper than buying one.


----------



## Baymule

Or you get a network of like minded friends that you can swap out with. I have a cordless drill and circle saw. A neighbor has a trailer and generator that he uses when he has work of that nature to do, but since using my cordless equipment, has borrowed them several times for work around his place. So much easier to take cordless drill and saw to repair a gate off in the pasture than hitch up the flatbed, load the generator and haul it to the spot that needs work. LOL When this neighbor had a major tear down to do, we loaned him the dump trailer and since we couldn't help with the tear down, we bought lunchmeat, mayo, mustard, cheese and bread for the friends that came with their equipment to help him. 

So find friends that you can help with their projects and they can help with yours. Hard to find, but good people are out there.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## farmerjan

@Rammy, what I would do is have the stockyard put the check in your name...unless this neighbor is the one who is going to haul them in to the sale for you?  Then I would present a COPY of all costs involved, and write a check for half the amount received MINUS the costs incurred.  Also, you need to allow for the cost to haul them... don't know the going rate there, but around here it is about $4.00 per mile if you figure in the time the hauler spends to come and load.  We pay about $150 per load for a friend that comes and helps load and hauls them about 25-30 miles to the stockyard. Amounts to about $10 per head if they are feeders and he can haul between 14-18 according to size.  Plus it includes any time he has to wait in line til they get unloaded.
You can call the stockyard/sale barn and ask what it would cost to get 3 head hauled to the sale... there are usually guys who do it and the sales will normally have a list.

All this said, you are way ahead to NEVER do anything in partner with anyone who isn't willing to pay their part up front.  We had a person approach us once to do a partner type thing.  They offered (and DID) put money up, up front, to buy an animal that they wanted to get raised up for beef.  We supplied 2 (for company) at the going rate at the stockyard,   and they had a few acres that they had access to.  We split all the costs right down the middle....they bought some grain, we paid them.  We supplied the mineral since we were buying in bulk...they paid their half.  By half way through, we both agreed that it seemed to be working, so we just kept a copy of receipts, til it was time to ship them.  They were very similiar in size so we took ours to the stockyards, took that weight and figured it about equal to theirs;  what ours brought per pound was about what was fair and decent so they got their meat.  We took all the copies of receipts,   added up each and made sure we had paid about an equal amount and we were good.  I think we owed them about $30 over what we spent compared to what they spent.  I might not have fed as much grain just because we don't feed alot, but they did more "work". 
But in most cases, you would be buying them together as you did.  BUT, the money needs to be paid up front, you do not need to be the bank.  So I would say that what you need to do in the future, is as @Baymule  said.  I would get 2 for company, you pay for them, no partners.  Keep one for beef, sell the other.  Or advertise and sell one as a beef, PAID FOR before it leaves your property.  Sadly, the nice guy routine leaves one getting screwed over most every time.  Selling a half for beef is okay, but make sure you get at least a decent deposit before it goes to the slaughter house, or else you make sure it all gets returned to you in nice neat packages...
Vacuum packaged beef will keep for years in the freezer with very little degradation....so you might only have to kill one every other year, and sell steers every other year.  But 2 will do better for company.  And if you have any kind of fences, sheep will be a quicker turn around moneywise.  Or plain out rent the pasture for CASH MONEY...but make sure you get enough to cover the water costs.  They supply everything else.  Written lease, set amount of time...all in black and white.


----------



## Baymule

Or you could raise a couple of feeder pigs......next to your favorite neighbor's fence......


----------



## Rammy

He already has a account or seller number at the stockyard. I would have to go up there an get one so the check is in my name and I dont know where it is.
I  definitely made mistakes on this. Im not dping it again with him. Im just going to do what @Baymule suggested, as well as my Mom warning me not to do this, and just do it myself next year. 
I am the one doing all the care and upkeep. If he wants cows he can get his own. Heck he has more property than I do anyway.
Thank you. All your replies has given me alot of info and tbings to think about.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Or you could raise a couple of feeder pigs......next to your favorite neighbor's fence......




I thought about that.


----------



## Baymule

I wouldn't feel too bad about this. Everything is a learning experience. What you take away from an experience is sometimes more valuable than the money made or lost on the venture. Even a colossal failure or major burn-me-down-to-ashes has it's merits. I have had my share of them..... I have this jump in the deep end before learning how to swim, risk taking type personality. Balance that with an analytical, research it to death wide streak down the middle of that and you have a screwy way of doing things.


----------



## Latestarter

You know, Mike used/uses that premier one type electric fencing at his place for his sheep and it has worked quite well. It's a darned sight cheaper than fencing the whole 3 acres in sheep fence and you can move them around on the property to rotate. Couple that with a couple of steers and you should have the lawn mowing as well as the freezer filling all covered. From all that I've read, sheep and cows together work very well, as they each like different parts of the foliage. So you could run the steers inside the fencing you already have, and then move the electric fencing around within the larger area to move the sheep around. Just a thought...


----------



## Mike CHS

We are adding two steers to the mix here next week but it's yet to be determined whether or not they run together.  The farm we visited yesterday runs them in the same pastures but they stay separate.  We have had good luck with the netting and know of several cattle growers that use it for cross fencing but our sheep do respect electric fence.  I don't know what your predator load is at your place.


----------



## Rammy

I could look into that for sure. I dont remember seeing that when we were at Mike's, just the wire fencing. I would love to have sheep, too. The pig idea sure is tempting. 
I could set up.some piggies right in the corner by the light pole in the pasture. If you remember the pics of the cows I posted thats where Id put them. Would have to build a shelter too, but maybe I can get @Latestarter or @Senile_Texas_Aggie to come up and help.  Doing a repurposed door shelter would be fun. And LS can build me one of those hayracks for the sheep like he did for his goaties.
Or I could try and do it myself. Not sure how it would turn out tho! 
I need to see about getting some seed and redoing the pasture. Its not been done for a while. I need to have the pasture sprayed to kill off weeds trying to take over, then maybe an orchard grass alfalfa mix with some other grasses good for cows.


----------



## farmerjan

Not sure about the account or "seller number" thing at the stockyard.  IF you are a buyer, and are unknown, most places will make you provide some sort of bank references etc... I mean if you go in and buy 2,000 or 20,000 worth of animals, they want to make sure they get their money and not a "funny check".  
But as a seller, at least here, you do not have to register or anything. You take the animal to the sale.  Some places run them across the scales first and you get a weight ticket, some do it as they go into the ring.  But, you get a slip/receipt/ SOMETHING that says you brought in this animal.  It gets a "back tag" that identifies it or some other marking.  They get your name, address, etc. and when the animal gets sold,  you will get that check in the mail a few days later with the animals' backtag #,  what it weighed and what it brought per pound.  Sometimes the "buyer" is listed on the check.  Also any fees incurred like:  per head commission fee, possibly a "yardage fee" , the beef check off fee, a hauling fee if someone else hauls it in, they often just get their hauling fee right off the top of the check, paid to them directly by the stockyard/sale barn;  Then you get a check for the amount of the animal, minus all these fees occurred.
  Here you can figure that it will cost between $15 and $25 per head to be sold... not counting any hauling fee.  We haul our own unless we have several loads to go, when we get help.  We pay our hauler direct, but we know them and they know us from years of dealing.  They aren't afraid to "not get paid" as an unknown seller might do, to not pay a hauler. 
It helps to go to the stockyard/sale barn on the day they hold their sale, a few weeks ahead or so, just to talk to them.  Get established as a small time - occasional farmer, that you want to make sure there aren't any rules or  regs that you need to know about, things like that.  It would do you good to spend a little time at the sale, see how things are run, etc.  It is just good common sense to have an idea of the basics... you don't need to be a big cattle dealer, but it will give you some working knowledge of what is done, how it is done, and what to expect.
There is a required animal ID for any animals of dairy breeds, but feeder calves of beef breeds are still exempt.  Anything over a certain size that won't be going to slaughter,  say you want to take home a cow, will have to have the ID for anything "returned to the farm", as a breeder. That is the expense of the seller, unless you buy something out of the "cull " pen, when the ID cost will be added to the purchasers bill.   
In your case most of this is a moot point.  But if you are going to have a few animals, occasional sales, you should at least know some of the basics.
And wear appropriate clothing.  Sandals, short shorts, tank tops will only cause you to give a bad impression.  Jeans, boots, sneakers, regular "barn chore" type clothes,  will help you to be taken a little more seriously and give them a reason to believe you are just a small time farmer, not some floozie "looking for something".


----------



## Rammy

Id definetly never be taken as a floozy. Haha. I hate sandals. Its boots ot sneakers. I dont even own a dress. Its jeans and tshirts for me. Going to the sale is a good idea. Id have to take off a thursday to go since thats when they do the cattle auctions. 
I can tell my nieghbor tho to have them put two of the cows in my name and have the check sent directly to me. Then I wont have to worry about waiting and taking his word for what the check was for.
I would prefer to go myself and just set up my own account or whatever so I can just do it all next yesr myself. Or I can see about someone taking them for me and paying per head like you said. I do think going to the stockyard myself and seeing how things are done is a good idea. Education is key. The more you learn the less likely to get screwed. I guess if Im going to do this Id better learn all I can.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Jeans, boots, sneakers, regular "barn chore" type clothes, will help you to be taken a little more seriously and give them a reason to believe you are just a small time farmer, not some floozie "looking for something".


Buckle bunnies...........


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> Buckle bunnies...........



What?


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> We are adding two steers to the mix here next week but it's yet to be determined whether or not they run together.  The farm we visited yesterday runs them in the same pastures but they stay separate.  We have had good luck with the netting and know of several cattle growers that use it for cross fencing but our sheep do respect electric fence.  I don't know what your predator load is at your place.



Id be interested in how that works. Did they just put up electric netting to keep them separated? In the same pasture?


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Not sure about the account or "seller number" thing at the stockyard. IF you are a buyer, and are unknown, most places will make you provide some sort of bank references etc... I mean if you go in and buy 2,000 or 20,000 worth of animals, they want to make sure they get their money and not a "funny check".
> But as a seller, at least here, you do not have to register or anything. You take the animal to the sale. Some places run them across the scales first and you get a weight ticket, some do it as they go into the ring. But, you get a slip/receipt/ SOMETHING that says you brought in this animal. It gets a "back tag" that identifies it or some other marking. They get your name, address, etc. and when the animal gets sold, you will get that check in the mail a few days later with the animals' backtag #, what it weighed and what it brought per pound. Sometimes the "buyer" is listed on the check. Also any fees incurred like: per head commission fee, possibly a "yardage fee" , the beef check off fee, a hauling fee if someone else hauls it in, they often just get their hauling fee right off the top of the check, paid to them directly by the stockyard/sale barn; Then you get a check for the amount of the animal, minus all these fees occurred.



Same here. Anyone can buy but they don't take plastic at the barn I most often go to, (checks or cash) and when you register as a buyer, they will run your check ahead of time to make sure you have a real account at the bank.  'power buyers' like those that are buying loads for the feed yards and packing houses have a different setup.

On the drop off slip, (almost unreadable lot of the time) there is:
sticker # for each animal offloaded and maybe with a one or 3 word description. (red calf...old black cow..lame bull..
Seller's name, address & phone number. 
Ones you want palp'd get a different color sticker.

The barn's info is already printed on the ticket.

Commission I accept, but that yardage fee is a racket.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> From all that I've read, sheep and cows together work very well, as they each like different parts of the foliage.


You mean the sheep/cattle range wars were for naught??



Rammy said:


> Would have to build a shelter too, but maybe I can get @Latestarter or @Senile_Texas_Aggie to come up and help.


Given @Latestarter's females are all currently shacking up when it rains UNDER the floor of their unwalled, unroofed shelter, I kinda doubt he has the time to build yours


----------



## Rammy

Thats very true!


----------



## Mike CHS

Rammy said:


> Id be interested in how that works. Did they just put up electric netting to keep them separated? In the same pasture?



If you are running cattle and sheep together you just use the netting to keep them on whatever grass you want them on or to keep them separated if that's what you want.   When I'm rotating sheep I just put up netting adjacent to the portion of pasture they will be coming from and just open a section for them to come through and then close it up.  The netting that was used previously gets moved to a new section for use in a few days.


----------



## Mike CHS

If you haven't seen it set up the link is to a how-to on the Premier1 site.  I didn't have any of the netting being used when you guys were here unless maybe by the loading chute.  We found out unintentionally recently that it will keep chickens out of an area also.

I'm trying to decide if I want to suffer through the Alabama/Tennessee game that starts in a little bit.

https://www.premier1supplies.com/pages/videos.php


----------



## Rammy

I had looked at the fencing when I got chickens because I was looking for something I could move around to rotate. I ended up just using cattle panel with 2 x 4 inch wire on the bottom. Now, tho, I have a permanent fence up with plenty of space. But that fence still could come in handy for other critters for rotation.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> Would have to build a shelter too, but maybe I can get @Latestarter or @Senile_Texas_Aggie to come up and help.



Miss @Rammy, I would be glad to help but I fear that you might do like what my dog did one time when I built a doghouse for him.  When I finished and brought the house to him, he immediately hiked his leg and peed on it!


----------



## Rammy

Im sure he liked it. It was just his way of saying, "its mine."
You know how dogs are. If I do decide to get some sheep I will probably get that electric fencing and build a hoop house. That way I can move it around with the fence.


----------



## Rammy

So one of the Columbian Wyandottes is displaying very unlady like behavior. I put all the young hens in with the older ones this past weekend since they are about 4 months old and big enough to defend themselves. One of the hens attacks my pants and shoes. I mean she grabs my jeans near the bottom and tugs and pecks. She also pecks my shoes. 
Im kinda thinking that maybe this witch isnt a she but a he. It does seem like its wattles and comb are getting color and the other females are still pink. If thats the case, its sunday dinner at some point.


----------



## Latestarter

Time will tell, one way or the other.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, eventually there will be eggs or crowing. If the latter, more likely sooner than if the former.


----------



## Baymule

Roos start growing hackles, those long silky, shiny feathers that hens don't have. They also will start showing little nubs where the spurs grow in.


----------



## Rammy

Im not sure at this point if its a roo or not. Next time it bites my pants I will grab it and take a look at its legs. 
One a sad note, I lost another young hen today. Found her in the big water bucket. That makes 2 Ive lost to drowning. Time to rethink how the chickens get water. My neighbor has chickens and he cut the metal inside casing from a water heater in half and made a trough for his chickens. Would love to have something like that.


----------



## Baymule

You could get a shallow rubber pan at Tractor Supply. I use them for chicken water and to feed my horses.


----------



## Latestarter

Here is the set up I used... basic 5 gallon bucket, 4 or 5 horizontal nipples about 2" off the bottom. Either set the bucket on some cinder blocks or hang it from the ceiling. The heater coil is an auto on/off rig that comes on if the water temp goes below 36° and shuts off above ~44° (or something like that). I used these down to -20°f and they did fine. Overnight during that real cold spell, the outer portion of the nipple would form an ice ball, but I'd melt it with just my fingers in the morning when feeding, to get the water flowing and it would stay thawed all day. 5 gallons watered ~8-10 birds for a week. Each week, I'd take the bucket out, clean it, re-fill it, and re hang it.




 
You can see a small ice ring around the water surface in this bucket. I had 4 of these plugged into one circuit and had popped the breaker and not realized it. Luckily it wasn't cold enough for the bucket to freeze through at that point of winter. The broken up bricks at the bottom were to act like a heat sink to absorb and hold heat better as well as keeping the heating element off direct contact with the plastic bottom of the bucket. Used these over 2 winters with zero issues.


----------



## Rammy

Thanks, LS! I have been considering getting one of those. A while back, I got this catalog that had these buckets, but they had cups on them instead of the nipples. I havent been able to find that stupid catalog again to order one. I did find one on etsy.com so I might get one there. I do have a small quart heated bucket I got from TSC, in fact, I have two, that I use in the winter for the chickens. Its not been cold enough to plug it in yet. The chickens that drowned were the young ones. One jumped into, or fell into, the cattle trough. This other one probably was getting water perched on the side of an old muck bucket I put under the eaves to collect rain water for the chickens, and one of the older chickens probably pecked at it, and instead of flying or jumping off, fell into the bucket and drowned. I took the bucket out and put 5 gallon ones out there so that doesnt happen again.
I am planning on stopping by TSC on the way home tonight so I might see if they have any available in stock and pick one up. Im sure they will have the heater available for it also. 
Thank you again!!


----------



## Bruce

I would think a chicken could drown as easily, if not MORE easily, in a 5 gallon bucket. 

Sorry you lost those birds.


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> I would think a chicken could drown as easily, if not MORE easily, in a 5 gallon bucket.


 I had covers on them, as you can see above... More to keep the birds from roosting on them and pooping in them, but served the dual purpose of keeping most everything out of the water (including the birds themselves).

Since you live in an area where you do sometimes get sub freezing weather, I would recommend AGAINST the horizontal nipples with the drinking cups... Thos cups hols a bit of water, that will freeze and can break the nipple seal causing leaks and other issues. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0757GGBV...&pd_rd_r=68723d6e-d6d7-11e8-99b3-2f9a6e66f5fb

This heater looks better than the one I had and I believe is less expensive. The one I had, the "stand" that came with it wouldn't fit in a 5 gallon bucket. Looks like this one will.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QXN1E...&pd_rd_r=b1a0ad20-d6d7-11e8-8dec-3bd1f8e05044


----------



## Rammy

Ive never lost a chicken to drowning in a 5 gallon bucket. I had been using the big muck bucket to give them more water since they go thru the bucket pretty quick and once it gets down to a certain level, they cant get to the water easily. I will have to rethink my set up to make sure they have plenty of fresh water, and not a potential swimming pool of death.


----------



## Bruce

I haven't lost any to drowning in a large heated dog dish 

I bought some horizontal nipples, not the cups, in the spring but haven't yet put them in a pipe to connect to my 5 gallon heated drink cooler. It is currently attached to a pipe with 5 saddle nipples, a couple of which failed last fall and leaked out. Since I had the dog dish and no dog, I used it for the hens. So this winter, either I find time to redo their "en suite" water pipe or stick with the dog dish in the run. The dish gets dirtier of course and some of that water evaporates and I'm sure it costs more to keep an open bowl of water thawed than an insulated drink cooler in an insulated plywood box.


----------



## RollingAcres

I need to get a heated dog dish or heated waterer for the chickens this winter.


----------



## Rammy

OMG! I hope this isnt an omen. I stopped at Sonic and decided to get something to eat for breakfast. The total came to $6.66! Holy crap, Batman!


----------



## Rammy

One winner in the Mega Millions lottery. South Carolina. Hope they get good lawyers, accountants, and bodyguards. Good luck to them!


----------



## RollingAcres

Yeah I saw that. Guess I'm not rich...


----------



## Latestarter

Me neither


----------



## RollingAcres

My old boss is in SC and I have a couple of friends in SC. Hmmm let me see if my friends are rich. lol


----------



## RollingAcres

I just emailed my old boss(still works for the same company but was transferred) and said: "Are you working today? If you are then you are NOT the lottery winner in SC."


----------



## Rammy

Haha!  Thats funny! Nobody would ever hear from me again if I won. Id be locked up in my house with a security team around me to keep out those who would want a piece of the pie. "Im sorry. Your my brother? I dont have a brother. <hehe> I do, but he would never find out I won. First thing I would do is get a trust set up and good team of lawyers and accountants, and move.......to an undisclosed location.   Ahhh , to dream of what you would do if you won..........


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> I just emailed my old boss(still works for the same company but was transferred) and said: "Are you working today? If you are then you are NOT the lottery winner in SC."


He would come in to work so no one would be suspicious due to his unplanned absence. Of course they might figure it out when he has a really happy attitude.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> and move.......to an undisclosed location.


Or stay where you are and buy a huge place somewhere else so people THINK you moved there. They'd never think to look at your current place then


----------



## Rammy

Good idea.


----------



## Baymule

I guess you won't be asking @Latestarter out for a date. He didn't win the lottery, so no piles of $100 bills to wrap himself up in.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I guess you won't be asking @Latestarter out for a date. He didn't win the lottery, so no piles of $100 bills to wrap himself up in.




Guess he's going to have to dig up his undies that he buried in the garden since he doesn't have $100 bills to wear.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I guess you won't be asking @Latestarter out for a date. He didn't win the lottery, so no piles of $100 bills to wrap himself up in.


----------



## Rammy

Well, Im mad. Just got home and went out to feed the chickens when I heard a commotion and saw one of those buzzards flying off. Looked around and found a pile of feathers near the fence. It got one of my young Lakenvelders. So noe I only have 3 left.  Just lost one couple days ago from drowning, and lost one of my Orlofs same way.Things happen in threes right?
So right now they are all locked up in the enclosed dog kennel that is covered chicken wire. They will have to stay in there during the day.
I hate those things.


----------



## Latestarter

Are you sure the buzzard did the deed, and wasn't just cleaning up after something else?


----------



## Rammy

Yep. Im pretty sure because I saw chickens running and found some others trying to hide under some 4 x 4s. Ive had problems with these things before. Ive lost over a dozen chickens to them. One day I came home to find one in my pasture eating what was left of a chicken it took.
My neighbor has lost almost all of his chickens to these nasty things. Thats why I got the big chain link panels and covered it with wire. I hsd gotten some netting but didnt feel it would stop a dive bombing bird. Guess they will have to stay locked up.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those black vultures are predators.  I mentioned once that a sheep farmer near us stopped raising sheep since he was losing so many lambs to them.  My dogs killed a possum in my main field the other day and I moved it closer to the house so it's in shotgun range.


----------



## Rammy

I sure would like to blast them into oblivion, but I dont have a permit. Plus, Im a  lousy shot. Otherwise, Id take out as many as I could. 
I know a guy who has shot alot of them and doesnt have a permit. He owns 600 acres and says he can shoot whatever he wants nobody is going to see him.
Its a shame your neighbor had to stop raising sheep because of them. Alot of the cattle farmers around here hate them because they will eat a calf coming out of the mother at birthing. 
I hope your possum bait works.


----------



## Baymule

I had my chickens turned out in the garden. We were outside yesterday and heard a commotion. I ran, Trip ran barking to the fence and a HUGE hawk jumped up and flew away. No chicken for the hawk! I opened the garden gate and Trip ran in, sniffed a couple of hens, sniffed around and was satisfied. 

If I had those black headed buzzards attacking my animals, they would be shot.


----------



## Rammy

It just makes me wish I had gone out sooner. I might have scared it off. Chickens will be in jail for a while.


----------



## Rammy

Here is s pic of the chicken jail.




The boards in the middle got blown down so now I have just a 10 ft 2 x 4 holding up the middle.


----------



## Bruce

I've seen far worse for chicken runs! Though if they are like mine, they think anything other than "go wherever I want" is jail.


----------



## Baymule

That's a pretty decent looking chicken jail!


----------



## Rammy

Thanks. Did it myself mostly except for the brace in the middle. Its come down because of some high winds a while back. Plan on putting a post in the ground two feet deep then re- attaching the center braces to that to support the wire cover.


----------



## Baymule

See? You are_ building_ something! It ain't so hard.....you can do it.


----------



## Rammy

Thats been up for two years. The hardest part was putting up that chicken wire and sewing it together at the seems with thin hotwire to close the gaps. My arms got so tired! Im planning on redoing the wood bracing holding it up with a good sturdy pole in the middle and nail cross bracing to to it for better support. One side of the panels wants to lean in because there is a slight decline in the ground. The bracing will help to stop that.


----------



## Rammy

Ive been reading posts on here about pasture management and types of grasses some of you have used to seed them with. I have been considering redoing my pasture this year since its not had anything done to it for a few years. Since Im in Tn Im not sure which is the best grasses to use. 
The CO-OP can order me the KY32 low endophyte seed but they say its too late in the year to do it. I also need and should spray the pasture for weeds first but was told that should of been done in September.  Kinda cant do that since the cows are still on it.
Since I only have 2 1/2 acres fenced in Im just wondering whats the best option. I found a place to order the KY32. Its priced at $99 for 50lbs. I was going to get 100lbs but shipping is around $65 dollars. CO-OP can get me 50lbs for $110. Wow! 
I keep it mowed every couple weeks but havent mowed it now for a month since the weather has made it impossible(rain) or now since its cooled down alot of its died, which it does every year.
Im going to get some soil samples when its dried out a little and get some lime to put on it. CO-OP wont come spread on my tiny plot but rent spreaders that maybe I can get my neighbor who has a tractor can spread for me.
I dont have enough land to justify buying even a small tractor, although I do have tractor envy. 
So if anyone has suggestions on what is the best option for my tiny acres let me know. I may rent a sprayer to spray 2/4D on it if its still ok to do that once the cows are gone.


----------



## Bruce

What sort of vehicle do you have? You can put smallish sprayers on the back of pickup trucks and ATVs. I ASSUME the same can be done with small spreaders.


----------



## Rammy

I have a F250  3/4 ton truck. I had thought about just using it, but when it rains alot, or when its winter time, I do NOT drive it into the pasture. I dont have 4 wheel drive. I cant tell you how many times I got stuck out there. 
Once I had to leave it out in front of the barn at night because I couldnt get any traction. It was going to be in the teens that night, so the next morning before I went to work, I was able to drive it out. 
My neighbor wont mind doing it. I just have to make sure to time it so he is available when I rent it. I can at least lime it this fall but was told its too late to reseed.


----------



## Mike CHS

I pull my spreader with my riding lawn mower and it holds a 50 lb bag of seed.  The first 20 gallon sprayer that I had I set in a garden wagon and pulled it with the rider also but it didn't have a boom (just a spray hose).

What vegetation do you have that you want to kill?  The problem with sprays is that they also kill some of the good stuff that animals like to eat.  A soil test will help you get started but I'm guessing you are going to need lime before anything else. You can't get the spreaders to bring it and spread it but our COOP will sell a pallet of lime at a decent discount.  Our COOP will rent a spreader trailer full of lime at a decent price but you need a way to pull it.


----------



## Rammy

Not sure what kind of weeds they are but they have little yellow flowers all over them.  Also have a problem with thistle. I usually use a shovel to pop the taproot, but find some elsewhere later on. Its been a few years since its been limed so thats probably my first step. 
I would have to use my truck or neighbors tractor if I rented the spreader from the CO-OP. I dont think my zero turn could pull that big thing.
Your pasture was so nice when I was there. Ive also read other members journals reading about how they improved their pastures, figured I should step it up if I kept up putting cows out there.
Im going to also talk to this guy on my road that raises cows and get some info from him. Im sure he can tell me what to do and not. There is a UT extension office in town so may stop there for info as well.


----------



## Rammy

Funny thing happened today. Neighbor came and helped me put a new antenna in my attic. After he left, I went out to check on the chickens and get the eggs. I have a small bucket in the outer pen for water. It was upside down. Thought it just got overturned since it wasnt secured. 
When I picked it up, one of the younger hens was under it! Somehow when it flipped, it fell right on top of her! Poor thing. No telling how long she was under it. She just got up and walked away. Stupid  chicken.


----------



## Mike CHS

Poor chicken.  One of our lambs last year somehow flipped a tub we were using for grass.  I don't know how long he was under there and wouldn't have known if I didn't see the tub moving around the yard seemingly all by itself.  

You might have buttercup that is an invasive as you are seeing but this is another where a soil test is the best place to start.  Those flowers like a nutrient poor soil with low PH.  Adding lime will make it not like growing there.  I had some our first year but never saw any again after I limed and fertilized. Even sheep don't like those flowering plants and 2-4-D kills a lot of growth that they do like.


----------



## Bruce

They don't call them bird brains for nothing!


----------



## Rammy

Poor sheep. I bet it was funny tho. I couldnt help but laugh at the chicken. I came back to edit this after I realized I hadnt clarified that. I wasnt laughing at the lamb. Poor thing was probably scared to death.
They prob are buttercups. As soon as it dries up some Im getting some samples of soil. Then probably the lime and fertilizer.


----------



## greybeard

1. Do the soil test, get the results, then amend your pH as the results indicate & was advised in above replys.
2. While you are waiting for the soil analysis, find out exactly what kind of undesirable weed you have.....for instance, (assuming you do in fact have a buttercup problem)...What species of yellow flowering "buttercup" do you have? (there are several)
3. Use a selective herbicide that will control your invasives and have an effect on little else.


----------



## Rammy

Ok, @Baymule , I built something today. Been giving the cows hay since my pasture went from lush green to dying since the cool weather came. Of course, they eat the hay and then lay in it so alot gets wasted. Those hayrings arent cheap so I had been thinking of using one of my cattle panels and making one.
I looked at a few videos on youtube and saw one where a guy made one for his sheep. I figured it should work for cows, so here it is.






No.2 came over to see what I was doing.




Heres another shot of the cows eating from the hay ring.



So thats the extent of my building skills today. Hope this works good. Will save me alot of money.


----------



## RollingAcres

Nice job @Rammy !


----------



## greybeard

It will certainly work for the short time, but as the weather turns colder and wetter, and they need more of the energy that hay provides, they will most likely push it down due to the small openings which hinder their ability to eat it as fast as they want to. 
Most hay rings will also waste some hay, and your's will waste less, but the tradeoff is cattle losing condition as the weather gets worse. They will expend so much energy trying to get a mouthful of hay, you may be better off going another route. 

It is also important to consider both the protein AND fat content of your hay in the colder months.  
Protein builds muscle and fat provides energy.


----------



## Rammy

They wont be here much longer or Id of done something different. They should be going to the sale barn in a couple weeks.


----------



## Baymule

Yup, you need a bigger hole for a cow head to stick through, but for a short time, that will work! I use a cow panel square for a sheep hay ring, but their heads are smaller.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Yup, you need a bigger hole for a cow head to stick through, but for a short time, that will work! I use a cow panel square for a sheep hay ring, but their heads are smaller.


Well, they don't absolutely 'have' to get their whole head in, but the hole needs to be big enough to be able to use their tongues as efficiently as they can. Tall vertical slots work better for the cow than square openings do. 
I and thousands of others have fed lots of hay from the old slot wood type feeders.  


Actually much less waste with this decades old design, but it is a lot more labor intensive than just dropping a round bale in a bale ring.


----------



## Rammy

Got up super early today because I couldnt sleep. Maybe its in anticipation of the coming time change. So got some cleaning done. Usual stuff, vaccuming, laundry, dishes. 
Let Lucy out to potty. Midnight, the cat, always zips out too to do her thing. Midnight didnt stay out long because of the temps. She didnt last 5 minutes. Wimpy cat.
Ran some errands later on with the usual grocery store run, post office, gas for the truck. Got paid yesterday so, yippie, got to give just about half of it to the insurance company for the car and house insurance.
Mom wanted me to stop at Wally World to get her a few things so got those and stopped at her house on the way home. She has some more tests done and they stuck an endiscope down her throat so shes recovering from that still. Had some polyps removed from the other end so shes not too spry right now.
When I got home I moved the dog yard fence over some using some extra chain link panels I had. Its not enough to do the whole yard but thats ok. For the rest of the area I used a roll of 2 x 4" wire roll I had left over from using it to expand the chicken yard. Moved the t-posts over to make more of a straight line and now you can walk all around the storage shed.
Gathered up some cow manure to put on the garden for next year. Tire was flat on the wheel barrow so went to get the pump to air it up. While I was waiting for it to fill up ( air compressor), the cows decided to dump the manure for me. Thanks, girls! 
So thats my Saturday adventures. Easy chair, here I stay!


----------



## Bruce

Productive day Rammy. Hope your mom mends quickly.


----------



## Mike CHS

You are like us, not warm but not cold but it makes it easier to be productive.


----------



## Rammy

Everytime I want to burn my brushpile or spray the fenceline, it rains or is too windy. Maybe I will get to do it someday. Poor chickens are still upset that they are in chicken jail. Buzzards are still flying around my area. Put lights on them to help with eggs. Getting a few more eggs but not like the summer. 
Came over to Moms today to clean the floors for her. Went and got a few more things at the store I forgot yesterday. Its really windy outside because we are suppose to get some rain next day or so. 
Cows like thier hay ring I made them. Should be going to the sale barn soon.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's starting to look like the rain isn't far away for today.


----------



## Rammy

Its raining here now. Just looked outside. Guess Fall is finally here.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry guy's,  apparently  we are all getting rain today


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sorry guy's,  apparently  we are all getting rain today



No sorry for me as I was hoping for some.


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> One day I came home to find one in my pasture eating what was left of a chicken it took.
> My neighbor has lost almost all of his chickens to these nasty things.





Mike CHS said:


> I mentioned once that a sheep farmer near us stopped raising sheep since he was losing so many lambs to them.


 I can’t remember. Do you have one or more LGDs? Since we have gotten our livestock guardian dogs we have not lost one animal to predators.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have two LGDs and we haven't lost any stock but that's probably because I have shot three of them this year.  Last year I just had to shoot at them without trying to hit them and they went away.  They were more stubborn this year and they didn't go away till after I shot the third bird.  Most people around us have a kill permit for those things.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> No sorry for me as I was hoping for some.


Cool beans I'm  happy you got your rain   you can mine if ya want more, lol @Mike CHS


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> They were more stubborn this year and they didn't go away till after I shot the third bird.


I would only feel half bad about that. Maybe not even 1/4 bad.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> I would only feel half bad about that. Maybe not even 1/4 bad.



I don't shoot many critters anymore that I can't harvest but I have zero problem taking out these creatures.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We had a pack of ten pit bull dogs (about 8 months old) that would come into field beside us and go after the cows heels and travel the fence line
after  our goats.....i called my neighbor who owns the cows, he told me they were his son's  dogs and he has told him over and over that he needed to keep them on his own property....so then he tells me to shoot them and he will come with the back hoe and bury them......ok......if thats what ya all want,  i will  do that, as i am going to protect my critters...well i have probably shot toward them six diffrent times (i don't  want to hit the cattle) .....and they leave...time goes by , they show up again....this time i go to the sons house, ( all kinda old woman pissed off and crazy) i told him this is over, I'm  not wasting  any more bullets on his dogs, i will just sit back and let them get my goats and at $400.00  a head x 6 we can go to court, he can pay my damages, court cost and fines etc........... I haven't  seen those dogs for over four months sometimes ya can fix stupid.... $$$$$


----------



## Mike CHS

You did good but there is no way I would shoot someone's dogs on property that I didn't own. Especially not on a verbal.


----------



## Latestarter

Glad you got it "fixed" in the least "costly" way... for all concerned.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> You did good but there is no way I would shoot someone's dogs on property that I didn't own. Especially not on a verbal.


I understand where you are comming from, however,t its part of the 90 acres he can't  see and i can. ...He has asked me to watch that area for him,  and i do what i would do if it was my property...he is a fantastic neighbor, and he has told his son  (who lives on daddy's  property)  to get rid of some of the dogs....he has at least 15 pits running loose.  ...But i shoot so to scare them....i don't  have a scope on the gun i am using, and the other one is too powerful to use in that situation.


----------



## Latestarter

Maybe he'd be willing to put it in writing if you asked him?  Or you could draft something up and ask if he'd be willing to sign it. You could explain the reason you're asking is because we live in such a litigious society and would hate to see a great neighbor relationship damaged...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> Maybe he'd be willing to put it in writing if you asked him?  Or you could draft something up and ask if he'd be willing to sign it. You could explain the reason you're asking is because we live in such a litigious society and would hate to see a great neighbor relationship damaged...


GREAT IDEA ! I  will do exactly that. It's  always good to CYA in any situation, thanks


----------



## Mike CHS

That's a good idea.  _I have become wary of anything verbal in the last few years. _


----------



## Bruce

Yep, a handshake doesn't mean as much as it used to. And if one participant dies, who is going to believe the other party?


----------



## Latestarter

Just looked at the radar and it appears there's a huge bit of storm front headed in your direction with tornado watches and warnings galore! Batten down the hatches and stay safe!


----------



## Rammy

Storm past by me no problems. Got a real windy but didnt see any damage. Most of the bad stuff was south of me. Weather alert I have kept going off with alerts but nothing bad happened here. Cows made it through ok.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Maybe he'd be willing to put it in writing if you asked him? Or you could draft something up and ask if he'd be willing to sign it. You could explain the reason you're asking is because we live in such a litigious society and would hate to see a great neighbor relationship damaged..



If it happened in the state you now live in LS, and you saw them , then you already have it in writing*. A dog's owner is not legally entitled to any money from someone who injures or kills the dog while protecting a person or farm animal from attack. ... Texas law provides legal cover if you shoot a dog that is "attacking, is about to attack, or has recently attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls.

_Sec. 822.013.  DOGS OR COYOTES THAT ATTACK ANIMALS.  (a)  A dog or coyote that is attacking, *is about to attack, or has recently attacked* livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may be killed by:

*(1)  any person witnessing the attack;  or

(2)  the attacked animal's owner or a person acting on behalf of the owner if the owner or person has knowledge of the attack.

(b)  A person who kills a dog or coyote as provided by this section is not liable for damages to the owner, keeper, or person in control of the dog or coyote.

(c)  A person who discovers on the person's property a dog or coyote known or suspected of having killed livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may detain or impound the dog or coyote and return it to its owner or deliver the dog or coyote to the local animal control authority.  The owner of the dog or coyote is liable for all costs incurred in the capture and care of the dog or coyote and all damage done by the dog or coyote.

(d)  The owner, keeper, or person in control of a dog or coyote that is known to have attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls shall control the dog or coyote in a manner approved by the local animal control authority.

(e)  A person is not required to acquire a hunting license under Section 42.002, Parks and Wildlife Code, to kill a dog or coyote under this section.

_


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Yep, a handshake doesn't mean as much as it used to. And if one participant dies, who is going to believe the other party?


depends who is involved I suppose, but you are correct. Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## Rammy

@Latestarter is reading the posts. Everybody hide when he gets to @Bruce  journal!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rammy said:


> @Latestarter is reading the posts. Everybody hide when he gets to @Bruce  journal!


----------



## Latestarter

Y'all are cracking me up!


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Y'all are cracking me up!


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> If it happened in the state you now live in LS, and you saw them , then you already have it in writing


I like the part about "person in control of the dog or coyote". First, who has control over a coyote? And if the person was in control of their dog, it wouldn't be killing or harassing other's animals.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Y'all are cracking me up!


That is good, we all need a bit of humor in our lives.


----------



## Rammy

Took Dad to the Dr. Monday for his CT scan. Ended up taking Mom, too, because she still is having severe abdominal issues especially since the endoscopy she had last week. They sent her for another scan to see if there was anything going on but found nothing.
Checked on her today and still not any better. Has been throwing up or the dry heaves. The Dr. wants to send her to get another endoscopy to see if something in the pancreas is blocked and causing the trouble. She doesnt want to. I told her might be a good idea to just make sure. The Dr.s cant figure out whats causing it. They said that every test has been done that should of told them whats going on.
All I know is she is in pain and should be in the hospital. Stupid Drs.


----------



## Bruce

That is sad about your mother. No non invasive tests they can do?


----------



## Rammy

Mom said they have done every test possible so I dont know what else they can do. She has had a CT and MRI done. She thought they might admit her Monday depending on the results but they didnt. Doesnt matter what she eats she gets sick. They didnt find anything wrong with her stomach when they did the scope. Second CT showed no perforations or other problems. Wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Something doesn’t sound right...tests aren’t showing anything...stress maybe?? Have they tried anti nausea meds?


----------



## Rammy

They gave her Xanex cause they thought it was stress. Hasnt helped.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

What about zofran, phenergan, or compazine?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Xanax isn’t going to help if she can’t keep it down anyway


----------



## Rammy

Nope.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, not to change the subject but how is your job going ?  I really hope both your parents get to feeling better....i know its  no fun to sit back and feel helpless... wishing you the best.....barb


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’d recommend trialing something along those lines and taking the Xanax 45-60 mins later. I dare say she will feel like a new woman. (I could be wrong but sometimes something so simple is the fix to the problem.)


----------



## Rammy

Job is fine. Not so stressful since the old OM left.  Before, I had posted I wanted to leave. Now not so much. Still have days where its not what I want to do, but not where Im ready to walk out the door. 
Will keep going for now.


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> Something doesn’t sound right...tests aren’t showing anything...stress maybe?? Have they tried anti nausea meds?


I forgot this. She said they are having her take prilosec for the reflux she is having. Hopefully it helps but so far anything causes her stomach to hurt and nausea.


----------



## Baymule

Medications can impact elderly people more than younger people. I looked up the side effects......there is your mom's stomach pain. 

https://www.rxlist.com/prilosec-side-effects-drug-center.htm

Prilosec (omeprazole) is a proton pump inhibitor (PPI) used for the treatment of conditions such as ulcers, gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD), and Zollinger-Ellison syndrome, which are all caused by stomach acid. Prilosec is available in generic form. Side effects of Prilosec include:


headache,
nausea,
vomiting,
diarrhea,
stomach pain,
gas,
constipation,
fever, or
cold symptoms (stuffy nose, sneezing, and sore throat).


----------



## Rammy

She has had the symptoms before the prilosec. First thought it was just stress but then found out its pancreatitus. Now since she had a scope done and polyps removed, things have gotten worse. I really expect her to end up in the hospital before too long.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry. I wish I could make it all better. I hope she can get relief from the pain.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I like the part about "person in control of the dog or coyote". First, who has control over a coyote?


People who have  owned (or tried to) & make pets of them.  Texas law says a registration form has to be filled out for keeping any "dangerous wild animals' on the official list and  a coyote is on that list. (Also requires inspection of site and liability insurance) I'm quite sure everyone does exactly as the law says...........
TEX. HEALTH & SAFETY CODE ANN. § 822.101-116
(4) “Dangerous wild animal” means:

(A) a lion;
(B) a tiger;
(C) an ocelot;
(D) a cougar;
(E) a leopard;
(F) a cheetah;
G) a jaguar;
(H) a bobcat;
(I) a lynx;
J) a serval;
K) a caracal;
(L) a hyena;
(M) a bear;
(N) a coyote;
(O) a jackal;
(P) a baboon;
(Q) a chimpanzee;
R) an orangutan;
(S) a gorilla; or
(T) any hybrid of an animal listed in this subdivision.


----------



## farmerjan

Are there no wolves in Texas?  None on that dangerous wild animal list.  Just curious.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Are there no wolves in Texas?  None on that dangerous wild animal list.  Just curious.


Not officially. They were shot out years ago. I can remember on the corner of Westheimer and Texas Highway 6, there being a huge oak tree where they used to hang coyotes-minus their ears (taken for proof to claim the bounty on them). That corner now is host to the usual urban sprawl and I think Westheimer might be 8 lanes. Busy corner.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

I hope they figure out what is ailing your mom and that she gets to feeling better.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Are there no wolves in Texas?  None on that dangerous wild animal list.  Just curious.


None in Texas officially. The Red Wolf packs were all gathered up from their last known stronghold...extreme East Texas in the 70s, sent out of state, and into a breeding program in order to save the species from being killed or genetically invaded by coyote blood.  The offspring and product of that breeding program was re-introduced.......in  North Carolina. 
https://tpwmagazine.com/archive/2012/dec/LLL_redwolf/

There are (officially) no Mexican Grey wolves in Texas either.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Are there no wolves in Texas?  None on that dangerous wild animal list.  Just curious.


Apparently not, but I guess they must have large native populations of
jackal;
baboon;
chimpanzee;
orangutan;
gorilla



greybeard said:


> I'm quite sure everyone does exactly as the law says...........


Oh yes, I am SURE they do


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Apparently not, but I guess they must have large native populations of
> jackal;
> baboon;
> chimpanzee;
> orangutan;
> gorilla



help me Dear Lord, I just can't help myself...…. 

 Yes, we do! And they are in favor of open borders, abolishing ICE and legalizing opiate drugs.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Apparently not, but I guess they must have large native populations of
> jackal;
> baboon;
> chimpanzee;
> orangutan;
> gorilla
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I am SURE they do


I believe it stems from Red wolves being on the US endangered species list and the others not on that US list.

(True Native Texans will soon be on that list)


----------



## Bruce

Then they will have to change the laws that say you can protect yourself with deadly force .... but only if the threat is a native Texan.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy , just caught up with your journal. I hope your mom is feeling better.


----------



## Rammy

Not really. Im going to do some suggestions another member has kindly PMd me. Mom is calling the Dr about doing a test to determine a blockage in the pancreas. I dont know why they havent hospitalized her. Somethings wrong and her last DR told her there was nothing he could do for her. Bleepin bleephead.


----------



## Rammy

Mom called and told me she is on her way to the emergency room. Will be working in over drive today to get out of here. Will keep you posted when I know more.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh no!


----------



## Latestarter

Hope she finds some answers soon!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh Rammmy,  i am so sorry, be safe and I hope you get some answers....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope things work out well!


----------



## greybeard

good luck at the e room. sometimes, that's the best or even only way, to get admitted.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## Rammy

So Mom is in the hospital right now. DR still says its pancreatitis. He said that according to her scans, she has had chronic pancreatitis for years, but for some reason never showed symptoms. He says he has no idea why she has it.
He also said because of her having chronic that its caused scar tissue in her pancreas. She has nodules showing chronic recurrance or something like that. He doesnt think its from her gall bladder because her xrays dont show any stones and chronic things like this she would of had symptoms from that. 
She will be on fluids, no food, for a few days and I think antibiotics until they can get her feeling better. Then he wants her to see a gastroenterologist. He thinks possibly because it shows chronic pancreatitis that its caused some ducts to be blocked or contricted so things arent draining/working/flowing properly.
Im planning on staying over at my parents house tomorrow til Mon or Tues so my Dad wont be alone. I also found out today that the scan he had on Monday shows his cancer has progressed. So thats it for now.


----------



## Carla D

Rammy said:


> Ive tried writing something all day, but keep deleting it.  Kinda bums me out.


Can’t find the right words, fingers not wanting to do the work, just not a good day? It can frustrating when there is something you really want to say or share with others.


----------



## Carla D

Rammy said:


> So Mom is in the hospital right now. DR still says its pancreatitis. He said that according to her scans, she has had chronic pancreatitis for years, but for some reason never showed symptoms. He says he has no idea why she has it.
> He also said because of her having chronic that its caused scar tissue in her pancreas. She has nodules showing chronic recurrance or something like that. He doesnt think its from her gall bladder because her xrays dont show any stones and chronic things like this she would of had symptoms from that.
> She will be on fluids, no food, for a few days and I think antibiotics until they can get her feeling better. Then he wants her to see a gastroenterologist. He thinks possibly because it shows chronic pancreatitis that its caused some ducts to be blocked or contricted so things arent draining/working/flowing properly.
> Im planning on staying over at my parents house tomorrow til Mon or Tues so my Dad wont be alone. I also found out today that the scan he had on Monday shows his cancer has progressed. So thats it for now.


I’m so sorry. It’s really tough when our parents health declines. Hugs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry,  be sure to take care of yourself also


----------



## Mike CHS

Your plate just overflowed.  Our thoughts and prayers are with y'all.


----------



## Baymule

We are here for you. Wish I could give you a great big hug.


----------



## Rammy

Thanks everyone. Just have to save positive.


----------



## farmerjan

Thoughts with you from Va also.  Hope your dad can stay positive with your mom laid up for now.  Maybe this is what was needed for her to finally get to see someone who can help.  Sorry about your dad's bad news.


----------



## Latestarter

Really sorry Rammy... Loss for words.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh Rammy!!  We are here!


----------



## Bruce

About the only thing to like about your post is that she is finally getting some detailed medical help. Other than that I can only offer


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> He doesnt think its from her gall bladder because her xrays dont show any stones and chronic things like this she would of had symptoms from that.


lots of people with gallstones never have any symptoms. I know 3 people where gall stones were 'accidentally' found while an ultrasound was done for totally unrelated (to gall bladder) problems.......I'm one of them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Grey beard is correct, i had stomach  pain for several years, till i thought i was having  a heart  attack ...i was slumped over in a wheelchair and thought i was going to die....( and didnt care  ) they removed my gallbladder, then two days later found stones in bile ducts...back to surgery. .. hard stuff to find !         Still thinkin of you, hang in there


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, our thoughts are with you during this trying time for you.  Please let us know how we can help.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear. We're here for you @Rammy .


----------



## Carla D

Bruce said:


> About the only thing to like about your post is that she is finally getting some detailed medical help. Other than that I can only offer


In today’s society receiving excellent and knowledgeable medical help is a HUGE thing to celebrate. Way too many people don’t get or have access to to specialists and really compitant medical. Either because they can’t afford to travel the distance needed to receive such care or their insurance won’t pay for it. Out of pocket expenses for medical services can crush a person/family. I’m very happy Rammy’s parents do have access to such care.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hello Rammy, hope your nerves are not frazzled. ..hang in there and know you are being thought of,


----------



## Rammy

Update:
They will be transferring Mom to another hospital to get this other test done on her pancreas. They dont do it where she is now.
She doesnt like the DR thats treating her right now. My Aunt and I told the nurse our concerns and she said she would do some investigating on some other issues we were concerned about.
They have her on a low fat low sugar diet and she said she ate last night and it didnt make her sick. So thats a plus.
When she gets to the new hospital she is going to ask for a new Dr and also about getting a test done on her gallbladder. This Dr refuses to do one. He doesnt think its related at all. I think that if a patient wants something done they should do it. Drs arent always right.
So thats all for now. Thank you everyone for your support and prayers.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, sounds like you are doing a excellent job being her advocate, a paient has every right to ask for a new dr. Especially  when the one they currently have is not listening  to the patient or family... I have have had to be a real PITA  to them before  to get issues resolved. I have no doubt you can too....take care of yourself and my best to your parents


----------



## Baymule

Some Dr's treat elderly patients like they are old, and therefore not as valuable as a younger patient. If a certain government faction is able to herd us all onto "single payer" insurance, you can bet that the elderly will be the first group to have certain medical services withheld.


----------



## Rammy

The government is herding us alright. Most people dont see it coming.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hoping the new hospital makes it possible to make progress!


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> I think that if a patient wants something done they should do it. Drs arent always right.



Are you and your mother footing the costs or is an insurance company?
Usually, insurance companies are the ones driving the wagon on these dr/patient disagreements. 
If it is an insurance/medicare/medicaid issue, you are likely to have the same problem at the new hospital.

If it's not an overly invasive test, you might try offering to pay cash for the test and having the results read/interpreted. Cash speaks loudly but they will most likely want the $$ up front....or a big % of it.


----------



## Rammy

Its insurance Im sure. She will get tests done she wants at the other hospital. This Dr she has now thinks he knows everything and doesnt like someone questioning his opinion. He told my Mom Monday that he didnt know what else to do for her.
Soooo......then refer her to someone who can. If you cant help her(Dr), then send her to someone who can. When she goes to the other hospital she will ask for a new physician.
She sounded alot better today when we talked on the phone. Keeping fingers crossed for now.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Its insurance Im sure. She will get tests done she wants at the other hospital. This Dr she has now thinks he knows everything and doesnt like someone questioning his opinion. He told my Mom Monday that he didnt know what else to do for her.
> Soooo......then refer her to someone who can. If you cant help her(Dr), then send her to someone who can. When she goes to the other hospital she will ask for a new physician.
> She sounded alot better today when we talked on the phone. Keeping fingers crossed for now.


Get all her records and hand carry them with her to the new hospital. If the other hospital won't do that, stay on them, and insist to get them faxed over. You will probably need the new physician's name.

(I have had some test results and my own records put on disc when I was transferred from one facility to another.......depends on the facility whether they are willing to do it or not.)


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> He told my Mom Monday that he didnt know what else to do for her.


At least he was truthful. I prefer that than someone flailing about in the dark, hoping to find 'something that sticks'. I once had a urologist that was like that..shots in the dark so to speak. We parted company in a rather unpleasant way, and I doubt he'd ever heard such commentary; before or since.  I ain't much on safe spaces......


----------



## Rammy

Saw this on the way to my house today.




 

It was in the road just standing there next to some sort of roadkill and flew off into the field. I was amazed to even see a bald eagle in this area.
When I got home, this was on one of my posts going into the backyard but flew off and landed ontop of the chain link kennels. My chickens are locked inside safe.



 
Two birds of prey in one day. Wow!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Some Dr's treat elderly patients like they are old, and therefore not as valuable as a younger patient. If a certain government faction is able to herd us all onto "single payer" insurance, you can bet that the elderly will be the first group to have certain medical services withheld.


You can have single payer/medicare for all and supplemental private insurance for those who can afford it. What we have now is no insurance for those that aren't medicare/medicaid eligible and don't work for a company that pays for health insurance.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wow Rammy, that is pretty cool....lucky you got great pictures  ! How is your mom and dad today?


----------



## Rammy

Mom got moved to the other hospital today. We went to go see her and we werent there for 10 minutes til when the EMS guys came to transport her. My Aunt was fixing her hair since she hadnt been able to do it herself.
So we came back home and plan on going to see her tmrw sometime. She didnt want to go to this hospital they sent her to, she wanted one that was closer. The Dr told her they didnt have room for her at the closer one. Unbelievable.
She will get the test on her pancreas tmrw sometime. At least she sounds better now and is able to eat. Dont know how long she will be there but I will be staying with Dad til she comes home.
Dad is doing ok. He slept on the couch last night instead of his bed. Mom stays on the couch most of the time. I figured he did that cause he missed her.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Mom got moved to the other hospital today. We went to go see her and we werent there for 10 minutes til when the EMS guys came to transport her. My Aunt was fixing her hair since she hadnt been able to do it herself.
> So we came back home and plan on going to see her tmrw sometime. She didnt want to go to this hospital they sent her to, she wanted one that was closer. The Dr told her they didnt have room for her at the closer one. Unbelievable.
> She will get the test on her pancreas tmrw sometime. At least she sounds better now and is able to eat. Dont know how long she will be there but I will be staying with Dad til she comes home.
> Dad is doing ok. He slept on the couch last night instead of his bed. Mom stays on the couch most of the time. I figured he did that cause he missed her.


       sounds like you are really going thru the muck that life hands us just to test our patients. ....hang in there Rammy, everything will work out. Thats  sweet that your dad slept on the couch, I bet he really is missing  her and wants her home.....wishing  you stregnth and peace 
With a whole lot LESS stress ,


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> You can have single payer/medicare for all and supplemental private insurance for those who can afford it. What we have now is no insurance for those that aren't medicare/medicaid eligible and don't work for a company that pays for health insurance.


May as well go whole hog and do the UBI thing too.
In 2020, you can make that happen. Andrew Yang has a dream....
I'm going to hold out for someone to come along and promise me a new Lamborghini..


----------



## Rammy

Update:

They found out that Mom also has something going on with her stomach. Im not sure exactly where it is in the stomach, but they found that an area is inverted? or folded in and that may be causing her nausea and pain when she tries to eat something. They are going to send her to a vein specialist? to have this area dialeted? to fix that problem. They have her pancreatitis under more control. She is also on some pain meds and is able to eat something without it hurting her stomach too much. Right now she is on a strict liquid diet which she isnt happy about.  Hopefully, we will know today what they plan on doing with her as far as treatment and when she may be discharged. They transferred her to a hospital in Nashville from where she was to do this one procedure that the first hospital wasnt equipped to do. She is also going to have them do a test on her gall bladder to make sure that is ok and not part of the problem for her piece of mind.
Back to your regularly scheduled reading................


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good  gosh Rammy...well i guess the good part is they are trying to resolve the issue....i hope all ends with a simple process...thinkin of you


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow, @Rammy, that’s too bad. But, at least it seems like they are on the right track. Strict liquid diets aren’t fun, but at least she can eat without pain and nausea. I’m glad they have the pancreatitis under control. Having the gall bladder checked out, while they are at it, sounds like a good idea.

If she is going to have to be on a liquid diet, for a while, I wonder if they would let you take her a green smoothy? The other day, I found a big bottle of green juice, with fruit juice and greens, that is fairly low carb, at Walmart. You could put it in the blender, with some whey protein powder, and blend it all up. If the hospital will let you take it to her, it would be a tasty way to give her some good nutrition in liquid form.


----------



## Rammy

Thats a great idea. I got mad at her yesterday because she asked my Aunt to give her just a little pinch of her Subway sandwich. And then she ate some of my Dads french fries. I told her if you get sick you dont have anyone to blame but yourself. I know she wants solid food bad, but if you arent going to follow the Drs orders, then why are you here? 
We will see what happens when she gets home.


----------



## greybeard

Hospital liquid diet can't be much worse than their regular food.


----------



## Devonviolet

Sounds like you have a challenge ahead of you. Remind her that her body needs time to heal. If she starts eating solid foods before she heals, it will slow things down and she will be miserable even longer.

As far as her sneaking food from visiters, her room should be a solid food free zone. NO FOOD ALLOWED, other than liquids. If your Dad and aumt want to eat, they will need to go down to the hospital cafeteria!

Another good option for tasty food, on a liquid diet, is a nice, flavorful pot of chicken stew. When all the ingredients are soft and tender, put them into a blender - I have a VitaMix, which works great for this. Blend until totally liquid. Warm to safe temp, just before serving.  This could also be done with Beef Stew, Vichyssoise (Potato/Leek Soup), Broccholi Cheese Soup, Lentil Soup, Navy Bean Soup, etc. Just make sure the soup has lots of flavor and nutrition, before you blend it up. Extra flavor will make it more satisfying.  Hmmm, now I think I need to make a nice pot of Navy Bean Soup. That sounds Yummy, with the cold weather we are having.   

ETA: I was just thinking about your Mom sneaking a bite of Sub and French Fries. It occurred to me, that having regular food, in a patient’s room, who is on a liquid diet, it is like drinking a cocktail in front of a recovering alcoholic, and/or doing drugs in front of a drug addict, in rehab.


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy right now I can only offer a long distance


----------



## Rammy

Works for me.  back atcha.........


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh dear! I’m praying!!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Thats a great idea. I got mad at her yesterday because she asked my Aunt to give her just a little pinch of her Subway sandwich. And then she ate some of my Dads french fries. I told her if you get sick you dont have anyone to blame but yourself. I know she wants solid food bad, but if you arent going to follow the Drs orders, then why are you here?
> We will see what happens when she gets home.


I like @Devonviolet's idea. I was thinking "what is there, Ensure or something"?  

Sounds like they might be able to fix her up better than new. OK, maybe not NEW but good as a few years back when things were going well.


----------



## Rammy

Update:
Mom called and told us that they did the test in her gallbladder today. The Dr there said he felt it would be positive. This test is one that her other Dr didnt want to do. HE felt it was unnecessary and it was just her pancreas. Mom wants to send him a copy of the results and say, " I told you so!"
So if its positive on the gallbladder, they will do the surgery tomorrow. She also found out there is a slight blockage in her aorta vein that runs down past her intestine. They want her to recover from the gallbladder surgery first then they are going to take care of that. Seems they keep finding more and more stuff. She thinks they will release her Thursday. In the meantime, Im here with Dad.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds good on your Mom. Can't treat something if you have no idea what it is. She has a MUCH better doctor now!


----------



## Rammy

Yep. She isnt going back to that other one ever. I will just be glad to have her back home.


----------



## Bruce

Somehow that other doctor should be reported to some oversight authority or something.


----------



## Rammy

I doubt that will happen. Mom just will find another Dr. She wont go back to him ever again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on getting the gallbladder  test !!! Theother issue "aorta " in stomach  is very serious just lost a friend in georgia from that won't  to into details, but don't  let her put that off ....take care of yourself, if you dont. ...you no help to your parents....be strong but kind to your wonderful self......and the best to your parents i hope they have good health soon


----------



## farmerjan

Positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## Mike CHS

Are you in that Winter Storm Advisory?


----------



## Rammy

I dont know.  Guess I will watch the news tonight and find out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad your mom is getting answers!


----------



## Rammy

She is all set for her surgery today. Talked to her on the phone last night and seemed in good spirits. They put her NPO after midnight for the surgery. She was happy she finally got real food last night instead of soup.   Should be able to come home on Thursday.   After she is healed from that, they are going to see about the blockage in her vein. Im not sure what they are going to do with the stomach issue just yet. They may do that later too. I want to go see that other Dr so bad and tell him how incompetent he is and Gee! Guess what, Mr. Its not her gallbladder........it was! and you refused to have the test done to see if it was or not. Duuuuhhhhh!! Ok, rant over now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy for you and your mom...send the dr. A letter...if you want to tell him he is a fidiot.... i got a dr. Bill one time and i deducted the bill for the three hours he kept me waiting to see him. Payment was accepted.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good luck with your mom's surgery! Glad they found something and found a way to treat it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Yes, let's hope for the best for your mom.  I'm sure your dad wants her back home, too!


----------



## Carla D

I’m so glad your mom found a doctor that is receptive to her request for that particular test. I hope she’s able to mend soon and be on the road to recovery. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Rammy

Mom is out of surgery. Everything went well. She isnt sure when she will get released. They might do a few more tests on her before she gets to come home. It may be Friday before she gets out of there. But in any case, she is feeling alot better. I know she cant wait to get home.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's nice that you are getting some good news!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is wonderful  news, i hope they do the tests... and she gets home happy and healthy


----------



## Bruce

Great news Rammy. Just the fact that she is feeling noticeably better is huge.


----------



## Latestarter

she can leave soon.


----------



## farmerjan

Really glad she is doing good after the surgery. Feeling a little better is the best medicine as she will "feel alot better" just because she is feeling a little better already... if that makes sense to you.  If they are keeping her an extra day for a few more tests, that will save you more running back and forth in the long run too.... and get things going quicker to see if there are other issues that this surgery might help alleviate down the road...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, so glad your mom is doing better.  Like the others said, maybe the tests will help discover other issues to be addressed early, rather than waiting until they become acute.  Hugs to you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good day Rammy, just dropped  by to say hello  hope you are taking care of yourself  along with taking care of your parents.


----------



## Rammy

Mom gets to come home tomorrow. I am glad because that means I can go back to my house.Not that I havent enjoyed staying with Dad, but I miss my animals. My poor dog has had to stay at the vet clinic all week since she isnt allowed in the house.  I think the hospital has Mom on the road to recovery and I know she will be glad to get back home.  Dad is also glad she will be home. I think he prefers her being here than me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  to you and your parents, sounds like everyone  is going to be happy


----------



## RollingAcres

Good to hear Rammy!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, if you get a moment,  would you look at my posting in my journal about my dog Missy? Trying to find solution to some of her skin issues  hope your family is happily home and settled....and you and your fur baby are home.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy......Rammmy.....Rammy...are you home with your fur baby yet ?????


----------



## Rammy

No.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy i really want to thank you for telling me about PET FOOLED, we just finished watching it...i am so angry  at the greed and careless  pet food company's ...it discussed  us that so little value is placed on a pets life and well being...and the crap they put into the food and get away with it , shameful. ...am positivly working on raw diet for our two dogs and cat. I refuse to continue to add to their revenue. Thank you so muchit was a eye opener !        So sorry your not home yet soon i hope ......


----------



## Rammy

If you found that an eye opener, watch Food, Inc. That will scare the pants off you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> If you found that an eye opener, watch Food, Inc. That will scare the pants off you.





Rammy said:


> If you found that an eye opener, watch Food, Inc. That will scare the pants off you.


That may distract my husband, lol....but we will watch it, we just talked about ditching sugar, and starchs...AFTER the holidays. Lol


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> If you found that an eye opener, watch Food, Inc. That will scare the pants off you.


Um, maybe we don't WANT to know!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Um, maybe we don't WANT to know!


Thats why i have my goats, rabbits, chickens and got to get veggie  garden.....so we CAN watch a d feel bett


Bruce said:


> Um, maybe we don't WANT to know!


Im old enough...i WANNA know...so i can improve the ageing process...


----------



## Latestarter

If you're like the rest of us here, you ARE aging, just splendidly! And the day you stop, will be a very bad day indeed!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Um, maybe we don't WANT to know!


I don't much care one way or another. Live right, eat right, get plenty of sleep and exercise and die anyway.
At some juncture in time, we are trading   quality of life for  quantity of life....giving up quality and what we like/enjoy just to extend our miserable little existences a few months or years.
End game is the same either way.

Here's To The Sunny Slopes Of Long Ago.


----------



## Carla D

That is such great news. I’m happy for you, your parents, and your animals.


----------



## Rammy

Looked outside and saw the cows near the fence looking at a plastic bag that had gotten caught on the fence. Thought it was cute about thier curiosity until when I looked again, the bag was now in the pasture. Im not sure if it got blown off or one of them pulled it off.
Next thing I see is No.2 eating it!
I immediately went out to try and get it away from her. She wouldnt let me get close enough to do it by hand so I got a stick and was finally able to knock it out of her mouth.  No way was she going to eat that!
Here is a pic of them circling the bag before one tried to eat it.


----------



## Rammy

So today since it was so nice outside, I figured I better clean out the chicken coop and put fresh bedding in. I usually do this in the fall and put the old stuff on my garden.
So here is a before pic...





And here is after I put in three heaping wheel barrow loads of pine needles from under my  big spruce tree.





I also cleaned out thier nest boxes and put pine needles in there. They have been laying better now that the lights come on til about 8pm. Happy little campers.


----------



## Rammy

I forgot to post a pic of the garden with the bedding spread out.


----------



## Mike CHS

That should keep them scratching for awhile.


----------



## Rammy

Yep! I plan on cruising the streets in town for already bagged leaves. Not much left in my yard from the winds we have had. Will put those in and have great compost curtesy of the chickies!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy you  are a  smart one ..... i like the way you think....now i know  where i am going to dump hay, been watching the chickens scratch  along  the fence line...will sacrifice  some nice used goat pooping  hay there for them !


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> I figured I better clean out the chicken coop and put fresh bedding in.


You don't need a wind block at  roost level for the chickens?


----------



## Rammy

I put black plastic around the walls on the end where they roost to keep the wind off them. I havent done it yet because I didnt have enough staples. Got some today. Also, it makes it hard to do it when its windy. Hopefully I can get it done this weekend.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How are your parents doing on their own ? .....I bet you stop by and or call them every day...you are a great daughter to do that Rammy....I have seen many family's  not care for their ageing  parents, it is so sad to see that happen....hope you are enjoying your own home again with your fur baby....and your parents are back to a normal lifestyle of their own,  relaxing, recovering and enjoying  their home together....


----------



## Rammy

They are doing fine. Took Dad with me on a feed run to the Amish place. You do what yoy have to do. Just glad things are finally back to  normal.


----------



## Rammy

Went out a few minutes ago and got a gigantic egg. I dont know who laid it but its definetly a double yolker.




I put a normal size egg next to it to show the difference. Im keeping this one. I sell the eggs to my regular egg clients and my family but I keep the big ones.
In other news, my left thumb and forefinger have been hurting alot. Its gotten worse past couple weeks. Today I needed help with a few dogs because I couldnt grip or use my left hand much. Im wondering if the cold might have something to do with it.
One of the receptionists suggested it could be carpal tunnel. That makes more sense than arthritis. She said she had it once and got a wrist brace at wallyworld. So I went and got one to wear. I wont be able to wear it when I bathe dogs because it will get wet. If this doesnt work, it will be time to see a doctor.




If this doesnt help I may have to consider giving up grooming. I scissor with my right hand, but use the left, of course, to hold paws for shaving feet ot toenails, or muzzles to shape faces or topknots. Kinda makes it hard to do if you lose half your ability.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, i have several of thoes that i use, if it has metal in it, push the metal to give it just a little bend toward your  palm of your hand. I found that's  much more relief,  and if you can stand it ...wear it all night... i somehow  have managed to undo them during the night  and find them on the floor ., but they do work for me... BTW..BIG egg, you probably can make a omelet  out of it   hope your wrist gets a rest and feels better.


----------



## Mike CHS

I've known several groomers that had the same issue and wound up as Carpal Tunnel


----------



## Rammy

I think it does have metal but cant get it to bend. If it doesnt get better in a couple weeks its doctor visit time. This might be the beginning of the end.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> I think it does have metal but cant get it to bend. If it doesnt get better in a couple weeks its doctor visit time. This might be the beginning of the end.


----------



## Latestarter

With my wrist and hand issues I've been researching carpal tunnel. Mine doesn't fit but what you described does. Mine is wrist and down the bottom of the hand to the little finger and ring finger then spreads outward from there. Carpal tunnel is thumb and forefinger worst. From what I've read, the surgery to repair/fix it is pretty simple and straight forward. Now they can make a small incision on the wrist and palm sides and do the repair orthroscopically (sp) between them. The old way you had a huge cut from wrist to palm with stitches... Hope you can get some relief. It sucks to have non or minimally working hands.   Even worse when accompanied by pain.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Looked outside and saw the cows near the fence looking at a plastic bag that had gotten caught on the fence.


Probably a walmart bag. The Arkansas State flower...they planted them all along their highways and byways, and  it has spread to being a global invasive species now.


----------



## Rammy

It was a Kroger bag. Stupid cows.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, I hope the wrist and fingers get better.  We all care about you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy ...YOU CRACK ME UP


----------



## Rammy

Happy Thansgiving, everyone! Lets hope, just for one day, everyone in the world stops and remembers that despite our differences, we are one family.


----------



## Rammy

One of my favorite christmas videos.


----------



## Rammy

This is my all time favorite. Its 15 minutes long, but very well done.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How is your hand doing and how are your parents ????


----------



## Rammy

Since it was nice out today, went and got the black plastic up on the chicken coop. Even though it is pretty windy it didnt take very long. The door letting the chickens out into the covered run got blown shut so they were glad to get out.
Got some hay down for the cows and put it in their makeshift hay ring. This morning they were all in the front corner mooing at the cows across the street.
Went to TSC and got them some sweet feed since it was on sale for black friday. Just giving it as a supplemental since they will be going to the sale barn next week.
Stopped and got a new ink cartridge for my printer since it seems the other one has dried out. Hardly any traffic in town. Either people are out of town or they did all thier shopping the other day and are worn out. I did black friday once. Never again.
Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving. From all the pics Ive seen of your holiday spreads, everyone sure did!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congrats on getting so much done today. ......we just got rained out for the day, were running for tools as the sky oped up, lol....eating turkey soup and lovin it,  so you haven't  answerd the question  ... how is your hand ?


----------



## Rammy

Fine.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You’ve been on my mind Rammy. I’m glad your mom’s health seems to be improving. You seem to be encountering one battle after another and I can totally sympathize!


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Stopped and got a new ink cartridge for my printer since it seems the other one has dried out.


Inkjet cartridges are a dang commie plot. You HAVE to use the printer often to keep the nozzles from clogging, but that means you soon run out of ink anyway and still have to go buy a new cartridge. Ain't cheap either.
If I didn't need better graphics, I'd drag out my old dot matrix printer and never buy ink cartridges again.


----------



## Bruce

If you aren't printing photos, get a laser printer. Way faster and no nozzles to clean.


----------



## Rammy

Naw. Just print out my Hindi lessons with it or coupons. Didnt cost that much for a new one. 
Namaste.


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> You’ve been on my mind Rammy. I’m glad your mom’s health seems to be improving. You seem to be encountering one battle after another and I can totally sympathize!


Its all good. Mom has had some nausea still from the surgery. Mostly because she is eating stuff she shouldnt just yet. She feels though that its partly from the partial  blockage in her artery causing the problem. She has an appointment Mon that I have to take her too and she is going to have them schedule the procedure before the 1st of the year. She wants it over and done with.
Im just glad I still have them both. I honestly didnt think my Dad would still be here this time last year. So definetly had alot to be thankfull for this year.
What Im dealing with is miniscule to what you and other members are dealing with. Im not falling apart emotionally inside. I tend to detach (sp) when things get rough or to overwhelming. 
When I put my horse down, to this day, I cant cry. For two weeks after she passed, I didnt even feel I was in my body. I felt like I was looking thru someone elses eyes. I think it kept me from going over the edge.
When Barney died, though, I cried for two months straight. Im talking gut wrenching for hours cry. So it does bother me that I havent really cried over Chase, whom I raised from a filly and had for almost 34 years.
I can deal with whats going on right now. Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts. I keep you and many others on BYH in mine. Things only make you stronger, right?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Definitely make you stronger!!


----------



## Rammy

Thought Id download google earth and draw my property lines and take a pic. Here is my little homestead.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Nice!


----------



## Bruce

Is the jerk neighbor the one on the corner or the next one over?


----------



## Rammy

Yep. The house next to me is a nice neighbor. Goobermooch is the one to the left of that. You can probably see the privacy fence. You can see my pasture goes right behind and alongside his. I was trying to figure out how to place an arrow pointing to it but that short corner already kinda does. You can also see my pine trees along that one side. I couldnt get the shading to go away in the box.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You could try what i am getting ready to do.....plant fast growing thorny bushs along goobermooch side, , a little prick from a thorny bush tends to deter peepers and critters..... i am planting large thorned bushes....bogenvilla  grow wonderfully  here and nobody  would survive the thorns after two years of growth....


----------



## Rammy

I dont care anymore what he does. Since I let go of the hold I let him have on me, my life is better. Not worth discussing anymore.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, my husband is 59 years old...i am 66...i
He has never heard of the village people...we just watched your posting of "in the navy" tears running down my face.....lol, thank you


----------



## Rammy

Those guys were a big deal in the 70's. They even made a movie with Valerie Perrine, Bruce Jenner, ( before he decided he was a girl), and Steve Guttenberg. Its called Cant Stop The Music. 
The Navy was going to use that song as a recruitment tool until they found out they were all gay. YMCA  wasnt happy with them either. Still like thier songs.


----------



## greybeard

Wehner Homestead said:


> Definitely make you stronger!!



Most adversity does, or at least, overcoming it will, however, there are limits..
If the adversity is permanent or chronic, then that extra strength is forever used up/wasted on coping with that same adversity. Life is not a zero sum game..


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Bruce Jenner, ( before he decided he was a girl),


Pretty sure Bruce Jenner had already decided that he was a 'woman'...he just hadn't decided to go whole hog with it. He had been dressing as a woman for years prior to winning the decathlon in the '76 Montreal Olympics.


Rammy said:


> Those guys were a big deal in the 70's. They even made a movie with Valerie Perrine, Bruce Jenner, ( before he decided he was a girl), and Steve Guttenberg. Its called Cant Stop The Music.
> The Navy was going to use that song as a recruitment tool until they found out they were all gay. YMCA  wasnt happy with them either. Still like thier songs.



Not exactly. "In the navy" was written by TVP  at bequest of the US Navy. It was the taxpayers that balked at paying for TVP's USN commercial. the pentagon was fine with it. 



> The success of "Y.M.C.A." prompted a Navy spokesperson to contact band manager Henri Belolo asking for a similar song to act as a recruitment device for the US Navy, since that other song had done so well for the actual YMCA. Along with producer Jacques Morali and band member Victor Willis (the cop), Belolo wrote the song in praise of the United States Navy, providing the best free advertising for the service until Tom Cruise made it the coolest profession on Earth in _Top Gun_. The lyrics read like an ad for the Navy: "If you like adventure don't you wait to enter the recruiting office fast."
> Village People were one of the few groups in the '70s to shoot music videos for their singles, as they were popular in Europe where the clips could get airplay (this was before MTV). "In The Navy" was shot on the deck of the USS Reasoner at San Diego Naval Base. Not only that, but the Navy lent full support, including equipment and personnel. So what happened to the commercial? Conservative taxpayers balked at the idea of such a "controversial" group advertising for the Navy, and the spot was scrapped.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So...like i was saying Rammy , thank you for the 


Rammy said:


> Those guys were a big deal in the 70's. They even made a movie with Valerie Perrine, Bruce Jenner, ( before he decided he was a girl), and Steve Guttenberg. Its called Cant Stop The Music.
> The Navy was going to use that song as a recruitment tool until they found out they were all gay. YMCA  wasnt happy with them either. Still like thier songs.


We just watched "macho man " ...you got us on a roll, lol


----------



## Rammy

See? Now your a Village People fan.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> See? Now your a Village People fan.


I remember  being out in the barn in the 70's milking the goats and listening to them on the radio...it was funnier to watch husbands face, knowing that  he had never heard  or seen them ....thanks for a blast from the past...wonder what they look like now ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well, i was trying to tell  you something  but we lost internet, then tv, i got up to look because the thunderstorm  was a rockin and BANG lighting  hit something  behind us and all i could see was pink streak then red ball blast...will go check when rain slows down and i change my depends.  Can't  even think of what i was going to say.... geeezzzzz got me a jump start !


----------



## Rammy

You will remember later. Dont forget to have your rear end release the chair cushion too while your at it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

OMG, lol ....thank goodness i was standing up...would hate to loose a new recliner !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

If you knew how loudly and how hard i laugh at some of your posts,  i should feel like a idiot laughing when i am sitting here reading....but i really don't  care if the cat and dogs look at me with their heads tilted.....or my husband says. ..what did she say now ?


----------



## Rammy

Thanks. I dont think Im that funny, but if it makes you happy, then good. Nice to see someone knows when Im joking around instead of posting long explainations of why its wrong.i will try to keep you smiling.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh...i see that happen often on here and i just want to ....  but my arm isn't  long enough. Love your sense  of humor,  don't  loose it... besides what would STA,  do if he couldn't  stalk you ....this is for you STA


----------



## Rammy

Thats ok. @Senile_Texas_Aggie isnt a one person stalker. I cant trust anyone who cheats on me.


----------



## Bruce

I think we can trust @Senile_Texas_Aggie OTHER than stalking only one person.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Thats ok. @Senile_Texas_Aggie isnt a one person stalker. I cant trust anyone who cheats on me.


Well you still have @Latestarter …….but he is rather enamored with his goats.


----------



## Bruce

And now chickens!


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> long explainations of why its wrong


There is no right/there is no wrong. There are only facts/non-facts, proven truths/untruths science/urban legends, data/internet myths and accuracy & inaccuracies.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> besides what would STA, do if he couldn't stalk you ....this is for you STA





Rammy said:


> I cant trust anyone who cheats on me.



Gosh, Miss @B&B Happy goats and Miss @Rammy, I didn't realize that my stalking folks would be so much fun!


----------



## Bruce

Ah but now we have "alternative facts" that contradict the actual proven true facts!


----------



## Rammy

It was pretty darn cold here today. I was worried about the cows water being frozen but just checked when I got home and there was ice ontop but not very thick.  Im thinking of getting a heater for it to prevent it freezing but since they should be going to auction soon, might be a waste of money at this point. 
I think I will have the neighbor take them to his place since he has 7 acres to my piddly 2 1/2 acres. Then he can load them up whenever he decides to run them up there without my having to remember to unlock anything. 
With it being in the teens tonight, I sure hope the water doesnt freeze solid.  I took my little hatchet out there to chop the ice up. I have a heated water bucket I used for my horse when she was alive, but it only holds 40 or 50 gallons. I would have to block the cord somehow so the cows dont mess with it. These cows are not that bright. They try to eat the hose. They eat the tree branches in the burn pile. I mean, they have nice hay and before most of the grass died off from the cool weather, they had nice grass. But they want to eat sticks, garden hoses, and plastic bags. Stupid cows.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You STILL crack me up, you give new meaning to lol....


----------



## Mike CHS

I haul water to the far paddocks and it is frozen in the morning but the water I take out has been on the porch all night so it's warm enough to melt everything.  The sheep don't use a lot of water but the calves seem to use 4 or 7 gallons a day.  I didn't know that.


----------



## farmerjan

An adult beef cow will consume anywhere from 15 to 30 gallons of water a day. That's about 240 lbs water @ 8 lbs per gallon roughly. So a 1000 lb cow will want/need in the neighborhood of 200 lbs/25-28 gallons.  Calves will consume about 20% of their body weight.  So a 400 lb calf will consume up to 80 lbs which is approx 10 gallons.  It will depend on the quality of the hay, coarser hay seems to require more water for the rumen to work; if the hay is dusty-dry or not, if they are getting any grain....
Our sheep consume so much less than the cattle, and when it gets cold they seem to even want less.


----------



## Rammy

These cows drank more in the summer than now that its cold. In the summer, I was filling up thier trough three times a week. Thats 110 gallons each time. My water bill was pretty high.  Now that its gotten cold, only fill it once a week.
I keep some old protien buckets underneath the overhang behind the barn to catch rainwater and they will drink out of those too.
If I were going to keep them Id probably invest in a tank de-icer. I hate banging ice out of water buckets.
They are getting some grain, but only as a treat to keep them motivated to come when I holler at them.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Ah but now we have "alternative facts" that contradict the actual proven true facts!


That's for sure. The gullibility of some in the world never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Rammy

Mom is happy that she can drive again. Its been two weeks and the Dr said she could. She  is still having some nausea from the surgery, so they gave her some meds for that. They are going to schedule her surgery for her artery blockage sometime in the next few weeks. They said if she still is experiencing the nausea, they are going to check for leakage.  I kind of think they need to check for that BEFORE the surgery, doncha think? Despite feeling a little better from having her gall bladder surgery, Mom says she cant keep living like she is with the discomfort and not being able to eat much. She is down to 140lbs. She also cant do alot before it makes her tired. She feels weak and sometimes out of breath. She has told her Dr this, but I guess they arent too concerned about it. I just keep hoping that she will get back on her feet soon and start feeling better.
Had to use the hatchet on the cow water again this morning. Its warmed up some, so Im hoping its thawed out a little. Will check when I get home.


----------



## greybeard

A battery powered bubbler will work as well.


----------



## Rammy

Im sure many of you woke up to see on the news that President Bush has passed away. I had forgotten that his wife passed earlier this year. Im sure some people dont care and others do care about this. The only thing I thought about was how terrible it is for his kids to lose both parents in the same year. Very sad

In lighter news, tomorrow I get to fly to the Minnesota, Canadian border with my neighbor, who is a pilot for free and get free lunch too! He has to fly some people up there for a tournament and while they are doing that, we go eat lunch. He asked if I wanted to go and said sure! Couple weeks ago he flew some people to this island in the Bahamas to look at this abandoned hotel they are going to renovate. I said, you couldnt ask me to go there? Geesh, some friend you are! Haha!
Cows are going Thursday to sale. Kind of going to miss them.
Next year Im getting a feeder steer to put in my freezee. Im done with government meat. Thinking about getting some meat chickens, too, but will find someone to process them fir me.
This morning, woke up about 4am couldnt sleep and was watching the security cameras. The barn window lit up a couple times so Im thinking someones out there. Took my gun and a flashlight and went out in my jammie pants to see whats going on. It was locked up tight but I go in to check it out and start up the stairs to the loft and at the top is this big A possum! The lights were the game cameras going off. I guess it lights up enough to get picked up by the security cameras.
I didnt shoot it cause I didnt want to scare the neighbors that early and was afraid Id shoot thru the wall. Im going to get my trap and bait it. Once I catch it he will go to that big possum feild in the sky.
Its very damp, raining, and nasty looking outside right now. Going shopping for my Mom in a little bit and dropping Lucy off for boarding.
Stopping to get some rye grass at the feed store. They have it cheaper than the CO-OP. Probably wont be able to spread it til Monday. I think it wouldnt be a good idea to try today and will be gone all day tomorrow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

No i didnt  know till you just told me.....good morning Rammy , have a super weekend


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> No i didnt  know till you just told me.....good morning Rammy , have a super weekend


I added more to my last post when you were reading it.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> I said, you couldnt ask me to go there? Geesh, some friend you are! Haha!


Yeah the Bahamas in November is probably better weather than Minnesota in December!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> I added more to my last post when you were reading it.


No kidding...your about as crazy  as i am going out in pjs with a gun ! Wanted to tell you i found some body spray yesterday call "pitbull woman "  smells great and i love the name you must be a alpha female to wear it


----------



## Baymule

Enjoy your airplane ride and lunch!


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Yeah the Bahamas in November is probably better weather than Minnesota in December!


 Yeah, no kidding! Ive been instructed to bring thermals.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> No kidding...your about as crazy going out in pjs with a gun ! Wanted to tell you i found some body spray yesterday call "pitbull woman "  smells great and i love the name you must be a alpha female to wear it


"I dont need no stinkin body spray." ( said like they did in some movie where the guy say "we dont need no stinkin badges" ) Pitbulls fear me. 
Hey, if someone was out there, and we all know who I thought it might be, I was really hoping I could scare the beejesus out of them. So jammie pants,aside with my little .22 rifle, I beat feet out there in my insulated barn boots and flannel shirt hoping ti catch someone. Was disappointed to find a possum. Maybe next time.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> "I dont need no stinkin body spray."


'cause you already stink so much?


----------



## Rammy

Probably!  Cows kinda give you that nice country scent


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well the "pitbull woman" spray must of worked for me, they came to fix part on water filter chlorinator...took two minutes  and handed us a bill for $135.00, i got owner of company on phone and /÷=%:&&£&£((.. the bill was torn up...no charge, only had the system for a year and a half...


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

I hope you have a great trip to Minnesota.  Of course you will most likely learn that maybe it isn't so cold in Tennessee! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> The lights were the game cameras going off. I guess it lights up enough to get picked up by the security cameras.


More than likely, the possum itself, moving around.. triggered the security lights. 
Especially true if the security cameras use both motion detection and PIR detection. 

Some security cameras/security lights 'can' pick up the IR flash of a game came, but that IR flash happens so quickly (about .5sec)  that most security cameras do not recognize it.

(If they are old style game cams and use non-ir white light flash, then yes the security camera will pick that up as 'movement' or at least as a change in lighting.)


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Rammy,
> 
> I hope you have a great trip to Minnesota.  Of course you will most likely learn that maybe it isn't so cold in Tennessee!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Naw, its all good.  I dont know about the cold part. It was pretty darn cold earlier last week. Now we are up i  the upper 60's today. Go figure!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well the "pitbull woman" spray must of worked for me, they came to fix part on water filter chlorinator...took two minutes  and handed us a bill for $135.00, i got owner of company on phone and /÷=%:&&£&£((.. the bill was torn up...no charge, only had the system for a year and a half...


 You go, girl! Someone tried that on me once. Lets just say I got my way. 15 minutes if work and your gonna charge me for an hour? Ummm, nope!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Internet was out for quite some time, almost went into BYH withdrawal


----------



## B&B Happy goats

The repair guy lives two street from us....he was on his way home, lol...stopped by to repair it...a day after they said they would....had to go into "pitbull woman" mode....ummmmm really likeing the smell,


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Internet was out foe quite some time, almost went into BYH withdrawal


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> You go, girl! Someone tried that on me once. Lets just say I got my way. 15 minutes if work and your gonna charge me for an hour? Ummm, nope!


They often charge a minimum of 1 hour to make it worth their time to come out. Especially if there isn't a "mileage charge".


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, but if your charging for an hour, you better work for an hour. I got a discount.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

She is correct...mine was free ...never under estimate  the power  of speaking up, especially  when it's  the truth !


----------



## greybeard

There are plenty of places, if the hourly rate isn't paid, the service guy would just remove the new part and go on back to the shop.
Most service companies just don't want or need a bunch of drama so they just write it off.

The charges are billed by the hour because the employers pay their techs by the hour and if the tech is on the clock any part of an hour, they get paid for the full hour. That tho, is just part of the equation for a service company. The tech may be getting paid (just as an example) $20/hr, but every hr the business is open, it is incurring expenses. Rent/mortgage, worker's comp insurance,medical insurance plans (if offered) liability insurance for employees' actions, auto insurance, taxes, fees, their own vehicle maintenance costs, operating lic, utility bills, tools, wholesale part deliveries, .....the hourly service call rates have to pay for all that and more.

I don't ever quibble about what the rate is..generally, it is something I cannot do without easily and I know what it costs to run a business.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

The conversation  started about a leak in my water system that was installed a year and a half ago, by a local privatly owned company, shouldn't  be having a problem in such a short time, and $135.00 for two minutes  to replace a plastic tube is astronomical. ....owner agreed their should be no charge....if i hadn't  of called...we would be $135.00 lighter in the pocket. ...Reason for speaking up sometimes pays off


----------



## greybeard

Yes, it does. Most installations come with a warranty. It's up to the service company or their equipment supplier (the manufacturer) to honor it beyond the stated period assuming it was out of warranty. Some will, some won't. I'd go so far as to say most won't because it's then $$ out of their pocket and in some cases $$ out of the tech's pocket if he works on wage a + commission basis. Lots of them do.
(since they initially charged you, I assume it was out of warranty.)
Nothing man has ever made is flawless or perfect and many things nature produces suffers from the same type imperfection.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

After paying him $7000.00 for a new well and water purification  system a year and a half ago, and paying him cash, and they only have three employees, his daddy is my next door neighbor and i just voted for him as county commissioner. ..... my warrenty will be for quite some time to come....just got to talk their language


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> just got to talk their language


What language would that be?

My well had a 1 year written contractor warranty with the down hole sub pump a 2 year written manufacturer's warranty.
(people that drill wells have little or no control what happens within the water bearing formation beyond a few months after the well is drilled which is why the wells themselves haves such a short warranty period. A bad casing job might fall under warranty, but a plugged screen would not)

Many well leaks that involve metal piping or components, are caused not by shoddy workmanship, but by water quality issues. Some water is much more prone to quickly corrode metal components than others.  I have yet to see one of the little schrader valves that are on almost all wells NOT fail within 7-10 months. (By 'fail' I mean drip water a little. They look a lot like the valve stem on a car tire)  They will all leak after awhile. The one I had in Escambia county Fla leaked, as did the one in Tom Green County Tx and the one I have now here in E. Texas drips, as do the ones on both my sister's wells. I now just let them drip except this time of year. I don't want them making a big icicle because then the well production pipe can't 'vent' properly same for the one on the pressure tank..


----------



## Bruce

At least those are cheap and easy to replace as well. Though you've never seen one last more than 10 months? That seems pretty short. I replaced the one in the pipe to my pressure tank. Don't know how old it was but that was 2 years ago.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

greybeard said:


> What language would that be?
> 
> My well had a 1 year written contractor warranty with the down hole sub pump a 2 year written manufacturer's warranty.
> (people that drill wells have little or no control what happens within the water bearing formation beyond a few months after the well is drilled which is why the wells themselves haves such a short warranty period. A bad casing job might fall under warranty, but a plugged screen would not)
> 
> Many well leaks that involve metal piping or components, are caused not by shoddy workmanship, but by water quality issues. Some water is much more prone to quickly corrode metal components than others.  I have yet to see one of the little schrader valves that are on almost all wells NOT fail within 7-10 months. (By 'fail' I mean drip water a little. They look a lot like the valve stem on a car tire)  They will all leak after awhile. The one I had in Escambia county Fla leaked, as did the one in Tom Green County Tx and the one I have now here in E. Texas drips, as do the ones on both my sister's wells. I now just let them drip except this time of year. I don't want them making a big icicle because then the well production pipe can't 'vent' properly same for the one on the pressure tank..


You just get way to technical. ..problem was simple, had nonthing to do with well....geeezzzz....and if you didn't  follow the conversation...you will never understand the language


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Did you fly today with your neighbor ?


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Did you fly today with your neighbor ?


Yep. Just got back. Turbulance coming in bumped us around a bit. Cant say my hands werent sweating alot. It was cold up there. Just 25 degrees with a wind chill in the teens.
Went to go eat at this place called the Thirsty Moose. Wasnt that eventful but it was fun.

This is the plane and my neighbor, Russ.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy your feet are back on the ground !  I am not a big fan of small planes, a boyfriend had one, almost went down twice....last time i kissed the ground and said no more flying in a small airplane....done ...... hope the food was good and the company was ok.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> This is the plane and my neighbor, Russ.


Nice neighbor, nice plane. I gather he is a "sky taxi" of some nature?


----------



## Rammy

He works for a corporation that has a fleet of planes. Couple jets they have can fly 50 people at once. This is the smallest one they have. He was supposed to fly 6 people up today,  but since thier team lost yesterday, they decided not to go. So he only had two people, four if you count me and him.


----------



## Bruce

Sure glad the other two didn't cancel!


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Sure glad the other two didn't cancel!


If they did he would of just cancelled the flight. Wouldnt of been too disappointed but it made a nice day trip.


----------



## Latestarter

Absolutely LOVE flying in any fixed wing aircraft. Have been in many from Cessna 172s to commercial air (of course) never been in a military fighter jet but when I was first in college I was also in AFROTC and pilot designated. That was right after Nam and with all the downsizing, I didn't see it happening. So I joined the Navy and became permanent aircrew. Told the recruiter if he wanted my signature, I needed a written guarantee of a job and school for a position that guaranteed I would be flight crew. AF couldn't promise me flight. Navy could and did. Flew for a living  There are few things to compare with the feeling of joy & freedom when you move the stick or turn the wheel (simplified) and watch the wing come up as you start to turn. Or flying around clouds. Oh to be a bird... 

Glad you had a good/uneventful flight/trip.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have a private pilot's license but that is nothing compared to getting hops in F-4 Phantoms back when they were active.


----------



## Latestarter

Mike CHS said:


> F-4 Phantoms back when they were active.


 Wow... they were a huge upgrade when they became available in nam. Proof that even a brick can fly given adequate power.   If I could afford to own a military jet it would have to be a dual engine model. I have a fondness for the Tomcat.   What can I say...


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Though you've never seen one last more than 10 months? That seems pretty short.


Nope. It's not a bad leak, just a drip, ......drip,...... drip. 
Almost all well water carries little bits of sediment or minerals that precipitate to solid crystals. Doesn't take much to keep that little vale off it's seat.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> You just get way to technical. ..problem was simple, had nonthing to do with well....geeezzzz....and if you didn't  follow the conversation...you will never understand the language


I followed it and understood it perfectly. 
The reference to water wells was a basic simile.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Wow... they were a huge upgrade when they became available in nam. Proof that even a brick can fly given adequate power.


Great if you are a fighter pilot I suppose, or bombing a fixed in the earth target, but for most of Vietnam era troops, it may as well have been a brick. Going into a hot lz, give us a Skyhawk overhead or a big fat Intruder rolling snakes, or  even an old slow-loiter forever Skyraider or a Bronco.
I loved the Phantom, and we had them at Mag14 Ch Pt MCAS and we could hear them at MMAF as they took off from Danang 15 miles away, but their loiter time either wasn't the greatest or the pilots just didn't want to stick around long.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> AF couldn't promise me flight. Navy could and did. Flew for a living


Um, wait, was that before or after submarine hunting??


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Yep. Just got back. Turbulance coming in bumped us around a bit. Cant say my hands werent sweating alot. It was cold up there. Just 25 degrees with a wind chill in the teens.
> Went to go eat at this place called the Thirsty Moose. Wasnt that eventful but it was fun.
> 
> This is the plane and my neighbor, Russ.
> 
> View attachment 55461


That was nice that your neighbor asked if you'd fly along. Now was that a date?


----------



## Latestarter

I can go in depth if you wish an explanation Bruce, but not on Rammy's thread. I sub hunted from the air (quite successfully I might add). Research the P-3 Orion anti-submarine aircraft. I was an AW; Anti-Submarine Warfare Operator in the Navy.


----------



## Rammy

I dont mind, @Latestarter.  Its not like I havent done the same on your thread. Post away.


----------



## Latestarter

I already have one awesome (size wise) sleeping pill going... Might as well add to that one vice placing more of that medicated font here.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> That was nice that your neighbor asked if you'd fly along. Now was that a date?


Russ and I are just friends. Ive known him for 20 years.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> That was nice that your neighbor asked if you'd fly along. Now was that a date?


Uh oh, LS might get jealous!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Uh oh, LS might get jealous!


Hahahaha, I was going to say it but figured I'll leave it for others to comment on that.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Hahahaha, I was going to say it but figured I'll leave it for others to comment on that.


Oh, you know @Bruce would! I dont think LS cares. You notice he didnt "like" my post where I called him sweetie?


----------



## RollingAcres

Awww did he hurt your feelings for not "liking" your post?


----------



## Rammy

Naw. Just teasin him.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Awww did he hurt your feelings for not "liking" your post?


Well then I think you should dump him for not "liking" your post!

Poor LS, I really should stop teasing about this "relationship".


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, guess so. He's been a good sport.


----------



## Bruce

Of course how will he know we still like him if we don't tease??


----------



## Rammy

In other news, Mom is getting the surgery on her artery this Friday. They are putting two stents in to open up the area where the partial blockage is. The Dr. said he was confident thats whats causing her to feel sick after she eats. She feels better than she did since she had the gallbladder surgery but this nausea makes it hard to eat still.
We went down to her appointment at 9:30 am and didnt get out if there til after 3pm. It was just unbelievable how long it took for her to get seen by the Dr. Like I said, we got there at 9:30 for the consultation. She didnt get called back til 11am. Then was in there for an hour.
Then they sent her downstairs to get her pre- surgery bloodwork done. We sat there there til 2pm. When they took her back to get the blood drawn, they asked her all these questions that if they had just called the Dr and had them send the info, they would  of already would of had it. 
She was not happy with how long it took. We thought we would be out of there by noon. Hopefully this surgery will finally get her back to her old self. Shes been sick since July. So this Friday Ive got to spend the night at thier house so Dad wont be alone. Been a busy weekend.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy , so sorry you have  so much to do , I am sure your parents appreciate your help more than they may be able to express. ... you are a good daughter to your parents......and i am proud to call you my friend...hugs ..... enjoy them while you still have them.... hope they both are feeling well soon and can enjoy the holidays with you.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Like I said, we got there at 9:30 for the consultation. She didnt get called back til 11am.


That is a bit ridiculous. I hope all goes well on Friday. I'm sure she will feel much better with proper blood flow.


----------



## Latestarter

Wait!   what?    Someone called me sweetie and I missed it?   Hope all goes well with this next step in your moms recovery.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah. The Dr. said she would definetly notice the difference after. Just hope this finally takes care of everything.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Wait!   what?    Someone called me sweetie and I missed it?   Hope all goes well with this next step in your moms recovery.


Yeah, on your thread, ya silly goose! When I was teasing you about moving in while you went RVing.  Cant believe you missed it!


----------



## Bruce

Now that LS knows about your friend and the planes, he might step up his game.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That is a bit ridiculous.


An hour an 1/2 late is not terribly bad..not good but not horrible either. Aggravating for sure.
I've read and had it explained in person why they always duplicate the same questions on separate floors or rooms and it does make sense.


----------



## Baymule

I hope this makes you mom feel better so she can get on with living. Treasure the time you have with them. It is a bit sobering when you look around and realize that you are the "old" generation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hoping things go well for your Mom and she can get relief from the procedure..........it can be tough tending to and caring for aging parents, but just remember their sacrifices for ya down thru the yrs.....they are appreciative of your assistance whether they vocalize it or not.....


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hoping things go well for your Mom and she can get relief from the procedure..........it can be tough tending to and caring for aging parents, but just remember their sacrifices for ya down thru the yrs.....they are appreciative of your assistance whether they vocalize it or not.....


Thanks @CntryBoy777. They tell me all the time how much they appreciate helping them. Its what your suppose to do as far as Im concerned.  I know my time is limited with them at some point. Dad has made it another year to this Christmas coming and honestly, I thought last year was it for him.  I appreciate every day.  What ticks me off, though, is Mom tries to pay me for helping sometimes. Like if I clean the house, or run errands for her. I dont do it for money. Cant say that for my other siblings. 
The Dr. says this procedure will make her feel alot better. Her nausea is being caused from the blood not flowing thru the artery properly. Once thats opened up, he said she would notice it by that night. She has to stay over night even though its a same day procedure. I dont have to stay Friday night now after all as my brother and his new girlfriend are coming down.  Just be nice to see Mom feeling better and able to eat. Right now she is down to 140 pounds. She has lost over 30. I just said thats one way to lose weight! 
She is kind of happy she didnt throw out some clothes she couldnt wear anymore. Now she can keep them So I guess thats one plus!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something to think about and consider.....I was in the same boat about the doing things for $$ or just because I wanted to....Mom explained it this way to me.....the $$ at their stage in life really has no meaning as long as their needs are met.....and it allows them to think that they are still self sufficient and aren't taken care of like a child is.....allows them to still have a bit of dignity. So, I wouldn't take the offered money very often, but did on occassion as difficult as it was to do so......my parents had a burning desire to be "needed" and I was never one to be "needy".....but, I had to play that role so they could feel needed and have a bit of dignity in their waning years......hope this may provide some insight for ya and can help ya understand just a bit better......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Perfectly stated @CntryBoy777, my parents did the same thing, they insisted that they pay me....so i took the money, and got them the needed things that they wouldn't  purchase for themselfs, a lift chair for my mom ,  a folding travel wheel chair, new bed sheets, pj's, lol it became a game.... not sure if they caught on because they never mentioned it....but mom would pinch a penny till it would bleed and give her change  back...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Bruce said:


> Now that LS knows about your friend and the planes, he might step up his game.



Yes, he may realize that a pretty young lady like yourself won't be available for long, so he will quickly change his mind! 

On a more serious note, I am glad your mom will be able to get better after the surgery.  My wife has lost both her parents (she was the youngest of 5 children), and I have lost my dad, though mom is still hanging in there.  We really miss them, especially around the holidays.  Enjoy your parents while you can, as you are showing to be doing exactly that.  All of us here on BYH love you and want the best for you.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Perfectly stated @CntryBoy777, my parents did the same thing, they insisted that they pay me....so i took the money, and got them the needed things that they wouldn't  purchase for themselfs, a lift chair for my mom ,  a folding travel wheel chair, new bed sheets, pj's, lol it became a game.... not sure if they caught on because they never mentioned it....but mom would pinch a penny till it would bleed and give her change  back...


I always said my Dad could pinch a buffalo nickel until it mooed. Yeah, I know buffalo dont moo, but you get the point.


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Yes, he may realize that a pretty young lady like yourself won't be available for long, so he will quickly change his mind!
> Senile Texas Aggie


LS has seen me in person. He knows I aint pretty.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Well, I was going by the top of your head, since that was all I could see, thanks to @Mike CHS gesturing at the time!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## CntryBoy777

I've seen ya in person too!!.....and ya may never make the cover of "Model Magazine".....but, I have sure seen much Worse in my vast travels and life......not to mention the beauty that resides within ya.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

What diffrence does it make what either of them look like...i just want to go to a BYH wedding ,...have fun, ....eat WILBER, .....try some lamb .....and hang out with all these people i talk to


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've seen ya in person too!!.....and ya may never make the cover of "Model Magazine".....but, I have sure seen much Worse in my vast travels and life......not to mention the beauty that resides within ya.....


So your saying Im one of those girls that you set your friend up with on a blind date and say........"But she's got a GREAT personality?" hahah .......just giving you a hard time, Fred!! hahaha.........


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

If I remember correctly, you took pictures of Miss @Rammy back when you folks visited with @Latestarter and @Mike CHS.  I think it is time you posted the pictures and settled the argument as to whether the rest of her is as pretty as the top of her head! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> LS has seen me in person. He knows I aint pretty.


 OK... not sure if this is "fishing for compliments" or not  Truth be told, I wasn't really paying much attention to Rammy's "looks" when I met her... It was just nice to put a voice to the screen name. Same with Mike and Teresa. As near as I can recall, Rammy had/has long blondish hair, didn't catch eye color, slight build, kinda "short"/average height, and dresses like a nice farm gal should  Nothing "spectacular" and nothing "abhorrent" either...  I guess I would have to say that she was indeed "pretty". Also just a really nice person to know.


----------



## Mike CHS

I do have to say also that we had a nice comfortable visit.  If there had been an outsider looking on, they could not have been able to see that it was a first time get together.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok...so can we NOW have a big party before WILBER is all gone and we are too old to raise lambs and we all show up with our walkers, caregivers and talk about depends and dentures falling out ?? Please, i so want to meet everyone.....


----------



## Latestarter

As big as Wilbur was, I think he'll be around "satisfying" palates for quite some time yet to come.  Sorry to say B&B, you're a bit too far for me to do a visit to your place, and not sure if you're able to travel to mine, but you are most welcome to if you wish!


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> OK... not sure if this is "fishing for compliments" or not  Truth be told, I wasn't really paying much attention to Rammy's "looks" when I met her... It was just nice to put a voice to the screen name. Same with Mike and Teresa. As near as I can recall, Rammy had/has long blondish hair, didn't catch eye color, slight build, kinda "short"/average height, and dresses like a nice farm gal should  Nothing "spectacular" and nothing "abhorrent" either...  I guess I would have to say that she was indeed "pretty". Also just a really nice person to know.


Im not fishing for anything. Just teasing Fred a little.  And yes, the visit was great. Felt like we all knew each other for years. Fred didnt get any pics of me other than the infamous arm pic. Maybe next time. Or @Senile_Texas_Aggie could hunt me down like he did the others and post pics of me after he stalked me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lol, Rammy you are a trip


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

OK, I was hoping you, or maybe @Latestarter, @CntryBoy777, or @Mike CHS,would agree to post a picture of yourself but since you won't, I am forced to reveal what I already had done.  (You see, your place isn't that far north of Nashville, which I traveled through to get to Miss @farmerjan's and Miss @Mini Horses places.)  So here is the picture I took of you:


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Or @Senile_Texas_Aggie could hunt me down


How do you know he hasn't already.........

   ...............???


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> OK, I was hoping you, or maybe @Latestarter, @CntryBoy777, or @Mike CHS,would agree to post a picture of yourself but since you won't, I am forced to reveal what I already had done.  (You see, your place isn't that far north of Nashville, which I traveled through to get to Miss @farmerjan's and Miss @Mini Horses places.)  So here is the picture I took of you:
> View attachment 55516


Yep! Thats what I look like......in my mind!  .....thought somebody was watching me....


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Truth be told, I wasn't really paying much attention to Rammy's "looks" when I met her


That's because you were paying too much attention to the lamb dish Mike made!


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> That's because you were paying too much attention to the lamb dish Mike made!



And my dog, Lucy. She was a big hit with him. She'd of probably gone home with him if he asked her to. His eyes were more on the lamb dishes, the sheep, and Thor and Maisy.......
Doesnt matter anyway, we all had a good time. Maybe one day I'll post a pic. Might do the Tool Time thing, tho, and all you will see is my eyes and top of head like Wilson..........hahaha


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> So your saying Im one of those girls that you set your friend up with on a blind date and say........"But she's got a GREAT personality?"


Kinda read that way!



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> So here is the picture I took of you:


I'd say you are pretty attractive there Rammy! 


Perhaps "Girl next door" would be a good description? Let's face it, there is quite a range of "attractive" between "the cover of Model Magazine" and "much worse".


----------



## Rammy

Its all good.


----------



## Baymule

@B&B Happy goats Whose wedding do you want to attend? Find a victim or victims, and I'll bring WILBUR and some lamb. @Mike CHS and Teresa can bring some lamb and we'll cook up a wedding feast! Send out the BYH invitations after you notify your victims!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> @B&B Happy goats Whose wedding do you want to attend? Find a victim or victims, and I'll bring WILBUR and some lamb. @Mike CHS and Teresa can bring some lamb and we'll cook up a wedding feast! Send out the BYH invitations after you notify your victims!




Well, with all the talk and sqauwk that has been going on since i came on in early October....... I propose we sacrifice  RAMMY and LATESTARTER....and drag  them to the sacrificial  alter ....tie them up as husband and wife....and let the GOOD TIMES ROLL...WILBER...@latestarter  @Rammy you are cordially invited to the above...do not make us hog tie you up and drag ya


----------



## Rammy

Ummm, nope!


----------



## Baymule

snort


----------



## B&B Happy goats

C


Rammy said:


> Ummm, nope!


Come on now Rammy, please, pretty please...its for the sake of the herd....we need a party!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> C
> 
> Come on now Rammy, please, pretty please...its for the sake of the herd....we need a party!


Change the theme of the occasion and you might have more success at having a party! It also helps if you are not sacrificing your victims to the BYH Gods at the alter of Farm Animals. Just sayin'.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay there @Rammy since my attempts of being kind have been trashed and misconstrued.....on a scale of 1-10 I'd give ya an 8.7 mark.....that is less than the cover, but sure leaves a whole lot worse....and no I wouldn't set ya up on a blind date....cause ya are very capable of making your own choices....cause I'm sure ya have opportunities available...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Change the theme of the occasion and you might have more success at having a party! It also helps if you are not sacrificing your victims to the BYH Gods at the alter of Farm Animals. Just sayin'.


See...no matter what ya say, someone has to poop on your posting ,


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy please don't  be mad at me , im sorry. I had the need to be silly after comming home from the wake....it was a confusing event...everybody was related to everyone,,  I'm  sorry, please laugh with me again


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @B&B Happy goats Whose wedding do you want to attend? Find a victim or victims, and I'll bring WILBUR and some lamb. @Mike CHS and Teresa can bring some lamb and we'll cook up a wedding feast! Send out the BYH invitations after you notify your victims!


I don't think you should notify the victims, they may not show up. Just invite them with all the other members of the herd.


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Okay there @Rammy since my attempts of being kind have been trashed and misconstrued.....on a scale of 1-10 I'd give ya an 8.7 mark.....that is less than the cover, but sure leaves a whole lot worse....and no I wouldn't set ya up on a blind date....cause ya are very capable of making your own choices....cause I'm sure ya have opportunities available...


I knew what you were saying @CntryBoy777. I was just ribbin you a little. I was laughing at the whole thing. It is nice to know I rate that high on the scale. Personally, Id rate me much lower.  As far as dating goes, havent gone on one in over 15 years. Just  ot interested in that anymore. Thank you for the compliment and Im so glad you are getting your house. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rammy please don't  be mad at me , im sorry. I had the need to be silly after comming home from the wake....it was a confusing event...everybody was related to everyone,,  I'm  sorry, please laugh with me again


Im not mad. You just need to remember that an ambush wedding works better when you dont tell the victims, I mean, the participants about it. We keep this up and poor @Latestarter will run off RVing and we will start posting LS sightings on here. Kind of like bigfoot sightings.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> We keep this up and poor @Latestarter will run off RVing and we will start posting LS sightings on here. Kind of like bigfoot sightings.


Well it would be ONE way for LS to come visit all of us!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> comming home from the wake....it was a confusing event...everybody was related to everyone



Live in an area full of inbreds?


----------



## Bruce

Care to update that post Bay?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Care to update that post Bay?


Dang, you're fast.....hit the wrong key and had to go back and edit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Live in an area full of inbreds?


THATS EXACTLY IT omg, lmao... it really was and i didnt  know if i could ummmm ....ya know...I just ain't  been a breedin wid dem..ahhh yup, my sistas muthas brodda....omg....     i told you all it was diffrent here


----------



## Bruce

I've NEVER done that. 
OK, I have 
Figured that is what happened. 
And I had the same thought as you. Just HOW closely related


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I've NEVER done that.
> OK, I have
> Figured that is what happened.
> And I had the same thought as you. Just HOW closely related


If your asking me ? The answer is I REALLY DON'T  WANNA KNOW kNOW


----------



## Mike CHS

You must live around Bonifay.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> You must live around Bonifay.


I really don't  know where that is Mike....and I'm  still wondering how i ended up here  it sure is funny though !


----------



## Baymule

Hmmmm…… a bunch of Uncle Daddy's and Aunt Mommy's.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy ...i got so confused...didn't  mean to poop up your pages but congratulations. ..you hit page 100 in your journal


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Hmmmm…… a bunch of Uncle Daddy's and Aunt Mommy's.....



Hummm....i see you are quite familar with these terms.....????


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, I think my ex husband married me to get some fresh blood into the family..... They wuz all cousins....


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rammy ...i got so confused...didn't  mean to poop up your pages but congratulations. ..you hit page 100 in your journal




Its fine with me. Its been fun reading all this. I have hijacked other members threads. No biggie.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Baymule...your killin me....i am really having to lmao can't  breath ,


----------



## Rammy

Thats why I dont drink anything when I read her posts. Just about choked to death reading some of her posts. Her humor is a deadly weapon!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Omg, between the two of you.....i almost have a headach from laughing


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I really don't  know where that is Mike....and I'm  still wondering how i ended up here  it sure is funny though !


Bonifay apparently is due north of Panama City, or what is left of it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Bonifay apparently is due north of Panama City, or what is left of it.


Nowhere near here.....or I'm  no where near there....


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Its fine with me. Its been fun reading all this. I have hijacked other members threads. No biggie.


Aren't we_ supposed_ to hijack threads?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So sorry that Samantha had to die so i could find all you crazy wonderful people...but here we is lol...  i am returning to my journal as i have pooped and laughed all over dear Rammys...will come back over to help with party clean up, got to bring the vacume cleaner with me


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> So sorry that Samantha had to die so i could find all you crazy wonderful people...but here we is lol...  i am returning to my journal as i have pooped and laughed all over dear Rammys...will come back over to help with party clean up, got to bring the vacume cleaner with me


Well, ya know....old goats just pill and spill whereever they take a notion.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, ya know....old goats just pill and spill whereever they take a notion.....


And thank god we do...laughter is good for everyone ! again...so happy you have found a house, now its time to make it home...be blessed


----------



## Rammy

Its snowing here today but not really accumulating.  Just mostly a dusting. Thought sure the cows water would be frozen this morning but it wasnt, so, yay!  I wonder how many people made a run on the grocery stores and cleaned them out of milk and bread? 
I always find that amusing when that happens because where Im at it hardly ever snows much, or if we do get anything decent, it melts off sometimes the same day.  I lived in W.Va. most of my life before mo i g here so a few feet of snow was normal. Dkwn here in Tn. people panic if its two inches. 
Not making fun of people, just find it interesting how differently people deal with something another finds normal.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have only had snow a couple of times in the five years we have had our place.  We had a fair amount in January of this year that kept us at home for a couple of days  but that's only because it refroze and the highways weren't passable because of the ice on the steep hills.  The neighbor kids had a ball sledding down the steep hill in the picture.


----------



## Rammy

Thats pretty!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well here they cringe and cry when it hits 40 and they measure freezing by the hours.....they actually bundle up as if they were in Chicago in January.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sure do, and have you seen them in gloves and winter boots and hats ?   makes me laugh every time i see it.....silly


----------



## Rammy

40 degrees is T-shirt weather here. Ive seen people wearing shorts and flip flops with it colder than that. Unbelievable.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

43 here...and yes after twenty years of living in Florida..its chilly for us. But I refuse to wear winter storm clothes, dang fools


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Dear Rammy, the vacume is ready...where do you want me to start cleaning up from last nights party ?  Just tell me and i will remove offensive mess....


----------



## Rammy

Its ok. I got it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You truley  are a gracious  hostess, even when the crowd gets roudy, you manage to keep a smile on your face...you totally rock it woman !


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Its snowing here today but not really accumulating.  Just mostly a dusting. Thought sure the cows water would be frozen this morning but it wasnt, so, yay!  I wonder how many people made a run on the grocery stores and cleaned them out of milk and bread?
> I always find that amusing when that happens because where Im at it hardly ever snows much, or if we do get anything decent, it melts off sometimes the same day.  I lived in W.Va. most of my life before mo i g here so a few feet of snow was normal. Dkwn here in Tn. people panic if its two inches.
> Not making fun of people, just find it interesting how differently people deal with something another finds normal.



That's because people are not used to dealing with snow. 2 inches of snow means nothing in places that snow a lot because they have the equipment to remove it and experience driving in it. 2" of snow would be a big deal when you are not used to driving in it or have anything to remove it other than hoping it warms up and melts soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I always thought that when ya are driving and run into snow, ya was suppose to turn around cause ya done drove too far north and passed your destination..........if ya walk out the door and it has snowed....it means ya got tbe day off to stay at home....caused by an act of God.....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> if ya walk out the door and it has snowed....it means ya got tbe day off to stay at home....caused by an act of God.....


If it only works that way...Usually it's (see below)


----------



## Rammy




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, how is your mom feeling ?


----------



## Rammy

She is having stent surgery on her blocked artery tomorrow. This should finally fix the ongoing nausea problem shes been having. Other than that she feels alot better than she had been. 
Going to stay overnight with Dad again tomorrow while she is in the hospital. Should be coming home next day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  good, hope she is back on her feet quickly ......and feels like a new woman.


----------



## Rammy

Well, the cows didn't go to the auction Thursday. My neighbor, the pilot, got stuck in Illinois somewhere Wednesday and couldnt make it back to take them so we are going to try for the next auction. Im glad I have hay to feed them since the pasture doesnt have much for grass right now. They come running when they see me coming because they know they are going to get some. My makeshift hay feeder is working great for now but am thinking about buying a small round feeder for the next year to make it simplier. I found a place in McMinnville that has them pretty cheap so I might run down there and get one for next year. It will be my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Latestarter

My parent(s) and late brother live(d) in McMinnville. My father is deceased now as well. He died about a year before my brother. Both from cancer.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> My parent(s) and late brother live(d) in McMinnville. My father is deceased now as well. He died about a year before my brother. Both from cancer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How did your mom make out with her surgery  today ???


----------



## Rammy

Got out of surgery a little while ago. Everything went well. Doesnt have a room number yet. Going down soon as we find out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Got out of surgery a little while ago. Everything went well. Doesnt have a room number yet. Going down soon as we find out.


Sounds like it was a long day for you guys...hang in there,  hope this fixed  the problem for her.


----------



## greybeard

Which of her arteries was the blockage in?
Invasive surgery or PCI?
If PCI (also called angioplasty) the recovery should be quick and results noticed almost immediately  tho there will be some swelling and pain at the point the stent delivery 'tools' are introduced. 

Hope she gets to feeling much much better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope she has an easy more comfortable recovery!!....glad it went well.....


----------



## Rammy

I was at work. My aunt took her down to the hospital for the surgery. I wasnt too worried about it. I just hope she doesnt have anything else happen. Shes had her share of hospital stays to last a good long while.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  for sure, here's  hoping for easy sailing for awhile for your family


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> My parent(s) and late brother live(d) in McMinnville.


My Dad and Step-mother lived in McMinnville for a time. But it was the one in Oregon. 
Will be nice to hear how Rammy's mom is doing in the morning. IIRC she gets to go home then.


----------



## Rammy

She called said all was well. My aunt just brought my Dad home from visiting. Mom can come home tomorrow. Said Dr told her to start slow on eating. Im sure she will get more instruction on how much and what to eat so she can get back into a more normal pattern. She said she felt good and was waiting on them bringing her something to eat because she was hungry! 
My brother isnt coming down since we are going to get some bad weather. He is coming from W. Va.  so they might get alot worse than we will. If the roads are slick, its not worth it trying to come down for a few days driving thru the mountains.
Right now Im here with Dad and my dog, Lucy.


----------



## Bruce

Great news Rammy!


----------



## Baymule

I really hope this does it for your mom and she can get on with living. She has had enough of hospitals!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Just now logging into BYH since yesterday morning.  Has your mom made it home yet?  Is she doing OK?  I hope for everyone's sake that all is well.


----------



## Rammy

Mom got home today about 11am. A little weak but so far no nausea. Dr advised her to take it slow on the eating. He said he didnt wnt her to go whole hog trying to make up for lost time. He said if she got sick for any reason to call the hospital. So far so good.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Yay!!!  We're all glad your mom is home and OK!!!


----------



## Bruce

Give her "our" best. She has a lot of BYH people at her side.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad to hear your mom is home.  Yeah, she may want to "chow down" but little meals for a few days til her system gets used to food again would be better.  I think they used to call it "grazing"  when there was that fad of not eating big meals but lots of little ones?  
Yeah parts of southern WV are supposed to get some serious snow.... there's forecasts of anywhere from 6-18 all according to how the storm actually tracks.  And if he is in the northern part, he would have to drive through it so better he stays home and safe.  He can always call her and come when she is feeling a little more rested in a week or so.


----------



## Latestarter

Happy that your mom is back home and recovering. I'm sure you'll be pretty happy to get back to your normal life again, as will she and your dad.


----------



## Mike CHS

Are you in that area that is supposed to get some freezing?


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> Glad to hear your mom is home.  Yeah, she may want to "chow down" but little meals for a few days til her system gets used to food again would be better.  I think they used to call it "grazing"  when there was that fad of not eating big meals but lots of little ones?
> Yeah parts of southern WV are supposed to get some serious snow.... there's forecasts of anywhere from 6-18 all according to how the storm actually tracks.  And if he is in the northern part, he would have to drive through it so better he stays home and safe.  He can always call her and come when she is feeling a little more rested in a week or so.


So far shes doing good. Little bit at a time. Small portions on each meal. Told her we dont need her back in the hospital anytime soon.


----------



## Bruce

I bet she agrees!


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> Are you in that area that is supposed to get some freezing?


Yep. Just took some pics from the porch.




 



 



 
Its not too bad, but enough to make me glad I stayed over here last night. I do need to go back home some point today because my cat stepped on the remote and is watching tv.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Give her "our" best. She has a lot of BYH people at her side.


I told her while I was reading this post outloud
to her, and she says, whats BYH? So I explained it was Backyard Herds. She says, "Oh." sigh.


----------



## Rammy

Power went out herevabout 7:45 am. Just fired up the fireplace in the living room ( natural gas) and the gas stove out in the sunroom. Getting cold in here.


----------



## farmerjan

Sure hope we don't lose power.... but we aren't getting that ice.  The snow is fine and coming down real steady but not ice so not too bad.  See where it might change to more ice and mixed precip in the southeastern parts of Va but doubt we will change over.  It is 28 here, staying pretty steady temps.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Power went out herevabout 7:45 am. Just fired up the fireplace in the living room ( natural gas) and the gas stove out in the sunroom. Getting cold in here.


Are you still at your parents ?


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Are you still at your parents ?


Yep.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good Rammy, at least you can care for them and not be stuck at home worried about them being cold.


----------



## Latestarter

That's right B&B. No commiseration required! She can PARTICIPATE & be cold right alongside them!  Seriously though... since mom just got back from the hospital, I hope the power loss doesn't have negative effects. Try and stay warm and healthy!


----------



## Rammy

I have the fireplace and sunroom stove on. Its keeping the chill down. I do need to go home ck on the animals and turn off the tv when the cat walked on the remote and turned it on friday night. Guess she wanted to channel surf.


----------



## Latestarter

I'm sure the cat missed having you there to provide "white noise" for her... The TV would just have to suffice


----------



## Rammy

I have become a GHM!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yahoo....you can now watch  everything unfold without commercial  interuption !!!


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, those ads were driving me nuts. $20 bucks a year isnt too much to pay for that and to support my favorite site.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yepper,  wish I had done it sooner , small price to pay to support the site........?...hello, my name is Barbara, and I am a BYH  addict...I know I need treatment...but I continue comming back here for another fix  I will admit,  some times i want to someone  when they poop on my post...but I am a addict,  so i keep comming back to get another fix  love  my BYH addiction


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

We are all glad you are addicted!  (So are we!)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> We are all glad you are addicted!  (So are we!)


Thank heavens there is no cure, ..... and it's  not terminal. ...but is highly contagious  and must be shared with others


----------



## Rammy

I even check it at work between dogs. Ive got it bad.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lmao...you may need a BYH shock collar...i will hold the remote for you  if that will help


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lmao...you may need a BYH shock collar...i will hold the remote for you  if that will help






 

Are you related a little?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I just came back on looked at that and ...oh you b#&@h and started laughing....ya got me...good job


----------



## Rammy




----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Rammy

Got home and took care of the animals. Had asked neighbor to check on cows and chickens last night but obviously he didnt because when I walked into the coop, found one if my hens lying under the hanging feeder, dead. 
She was fine Friday when I left. The other chickens looked like they had been pecking on her head. Pretty gruesome.
Cows were out of hay so gave them two bales in their homemade hayring. Their water wasnt frozen. Suprised the heck out of me. 
No branches down but my pine trees look pretty pitiful right now. 
Watched some footage of the cows on the back corner of the fence thats right behind my house. They were grazing there about 11:30pm last night. Next thing you know they took off running towards the barn. That corner is next to goobermoochs house. Hmmmm.
Anyway, most of the ice has come off the trees. Sounds like its raining. Tomorrow Im taking my gas cans and filling them up since the price is so low right now. May borrow neighbors slow charger for the lawn mower battery. Tried to start it to move it and it just clicks. Cold probably zapped it a little. Will need to make sure it starts when I need to spread the grass seed. No way Im going to do that with a hand held spreader.
Am going to try to call about some seed like what @Mike CHS spread on his place see if I can get the name and see if the CO-OP here can get it. If not, will call them back and have them get it. With the rye I have now and that seed, should have a good pasture mix in there next summer/fall. 
Thought about getting a spreader from CO-OP and just put all the seed in that plus the fertilizer and pay my neighbor, Scott, to spread it with his tractor. Might be the easier way to go.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry your neighbor let you down  by not checking your animals... sounds like alot to come home to,


----------



## Rammy

Its ok. Kinda ticks me off, but not really suprised. Just like to know how and why my chicken died.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I'd  be upset....when my neighbor goes anywhere...they know i will let the dogs out, feed all animals if they are not back by dark,....thats pigs, goats, chickens, dogs....some neighbors are just better than others. Sorry you lost your chicken .


----------



## Baymule

Glad your mom is home, glad you are home. It sucks that your chicken died, sorry about that. Stay warm!


----------



## Rammy

Does anyone know how to stop the email notifications from threads you follow? I get flooded with them and even though I dont mind, I thought it would be just easier to check here for any new posts. Most of the time I read the post before I even get the email.
I went into preferences and unclicked the box for that I thought, but am still getting emails. Maybe log off and back in?


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy, glad your mom's home.
Sorry your neighbor let you down and sorry for your loss of chicken.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Does anyone know how to stop the email notifications from threads you follow?


The only way I found was to click the "unwatch thread" link and when that was completed, click the "watch thread" link. It will ask if you want email notifications, check the "no email notifications" box.

Unless I did this on BYC after the change then I don't know but I would try that.


----------



## Rammy

I will do that. Lets see if it works. My email inbox would have so many emails! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Latestarter

If you mouse over your screen name up top on the right, you'll get a drop down. Click "Alert Preferences" on the left side of the drop down. Deselect as you desire. Save changes at the bottom of the page.


----------



## rachels.haven

Here's the lazy way to do lots of threads. 

Log in and go to -> https://www.backyardherds.com/watched/threads/all

Select all threads you don't want to receive email notifications for by clicking the little square before the title. Scroll all the way to the bottom where it says "with selected" on left side. Select "Disable email notification". 

There, that's the lazy way I do it once in a while.


----------



## Rammy

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Rammy

Cows are going tomorrow for sale. Hope to get a decent price for them but expect to take a loss. Heard market price isnt that good.
Russ told me that Mr. Horace had expressed interest in buying them and keeping them on my property until they were big enough to put with his bull. He called a little while ago and told me he decided not to buy them after all and instead they are running them up to the auction barn.
Going to miss seeing them out there, but I dont have the pasture to keep them all winter.
Since they will be gone, I can spread some seed and get a nice pasture for more cows next year.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good for you Rammy, it will give you some extra time each day too..I'm  sure you will find plenty  of things to work on till you decide to get cows again...and you will have free time for road trips


----------



## Rammy

They werent that much work. Just will miss seeing them out grazing. Wish I had a few more acres so I could rotate. Oh, well.


----------



## Rammy

As I stated on @CntryBoy777 thread, I ordered 4 Khaki Campbell hens and one drake today. I blame him for it. I had to get some after he spoke so highly of them.  I have a wading pool I can use for them to play in.
I had thought about getting a pond dug, but that would cut into my pasture space. 
Im also getting 6 Jersey Giants, and 6 Barred Hollands. The BH lay white eggs. 
Time to get replacements, so figured Id try a new breed. 
Can ducks live with chickens?  If not, I have an area I can fence in to keep them separated. Or I can expand the chicken area to give everyone plenty of room. 
Maybe I should find a 500lb boar, too.


----------



## Baymule

Ummm….that was a 820 pound boar! LOL LOL 
Keep your ducks and chickens separate. Your hens will thank you. If the drake mounts the hens and breeds them, it could seriously injure them. When chickens mate, they just sorta "kiss vents" no harm done. Drakes have a rather long male appendage and it would cause internal injury and even death to your hens.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are many that keep ducks and chickens together, however they have different dietary needs....ducks need niacin and chickens don't.....ducks like and mess up water....chickens don't except to drink. Personally, I would keep them close together, but separate for those reasons....they can share the same common area, but if ya keep pellets down for the ducks at night they must have water....if no pellets, water is not necessary....there is something else too....ducks can see at night, chickens can't....if the ducks are protected with hardware cloth and are on the ground....they will alert to strange things being around their pen....such as predators....of course ya have to hear them, and there maybe a few false alarms, but well worth checking it out....shot quite a few possums and coons because of their alert.....


----------



## Rammy

Guard ducks. Hmmmmm......


----------



## farmerjan

Glad you are going to resolve the situation, but I really hoped you could wait until after the new year.  This is about the very worst time to sell.. It is getting close to the holidays and most markets will shut down by the end of next week for the Christmas holiday.  Prices are in the tank here, and I am afraid that you will take a real hit on them.  Still,  I get that you don't have the grass to feed them all winter.  Buying hay would be an alternative until the end of Jan/Feb when things hopefully will pick up. 
We are keeping all our spring born calves until late Jan or early Feb, when the feeder market starts to hopefully pick up.  Steers here are running in the 1.00 to 1.40 /lb for 5-6 wt blks.  Heifers are in the .75 to 1.00.  Definitely really off from back in Aug when they were averaging .20 to .40 more per lb.  Good luck.


----------



## Rammy

I texted my neighbor and told him what you said, so am waiting for reply. He has 7 acres at his place so I suggested to just take them over there til the prices are better. 
I doubt he will want to do that. The farmer across from me is taking some of his cows also and is taking ours, too. I would like to get more for them anyway. Thats the whole reason I got angus this time.


----------



## Rammy

The cows arent going to the auction. After considering @farmerjan advice, and thinking about what I had initially wanted to accomplish with these cows, my neighbor and I have decided to hang on to them a little longer. He also didnt want to sell them at such a low price market wise right now. We are going to get some round bales and a protein tub to put them on until he can get his fence fixed at his place. Part of its down and he said they would walk right thru it.  I have enough square bales to last for a couple weeks, so I will use those up and then get the round bales. If we sold them now, I would lose money on them.
Thank you, Farmerjan, for your advice. That really made me reconsider selling them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

the cowsget to stay   way to go Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I was going to miss them a little, but now they get to stay a little longer. Dont want to take a hit on them just yet. Maybe once the neighbor gets the fence repaired we can move them over there. He is afraid they would get out and he isnt home alot since hes a pilot. Dont want cows running around getting hit or have to pay for car repairs.
We are going to fix a hay feeder up under the overhang behind my barn so we can put the hay there and it wont get wet. He is getting a protein tub today so they should be good for a while.


----------



## farmerjan

@Rammy  if you have anytime go to the market today and just sit and watch what prices are bringing. I haven't heard that the market prices are any better in Tn than they are here. Also, there is another website that @greybeard  and I frequent that is mostly just cattle, more of us that do it for a "living" so to speak, that you might want to check out. CattleToday.  If you get the main menu, go to the Q & A tab and you will see all sort of discussions by many of us on every topic you can think of.  The thing is there is a cattle sales section and most of us have been talking about how much cattle prices have fallen off. 
Also, @OneFineAcre , on here, just took some cattle of his father-in-laws to the market in NC and also said that prices were off, but they had to go after a REAL problem with the neighbor and stealing and such.  You can look it up.
One other thing.  I would suggest getting  a round bale now, while the weather isn't too bad and get it into your field if it isn't too muddy. Save your sq bales for an emergency as I assume they are in where it is dry. What if you can't get a round bale into them and you are out of square bales?  A round bale will be the equivalent of somewhere between 15 and 25 sq bales all according to size.  There will be some waste if it has been stored outside.  Look at that as FREE organic matter and fertilizer for your ground not as waste. Plus will give them a place to lay if the ground is real wet or cold.  
This way, if he doesn't get the fence fixed right away, you are not scrambling to get them hay.  Hay here is fairly available, but if the weather gets real nasty, or real cold, sources can dry up quick.  If you have a way to move them with a tractor, I would get as many as you can put on your trailer and just keep them and feed as necessary.  I know that you will not be doing a joint thing next year with this guy, but it surely seems that he would have fixed his fence if he wanted to have a joint deal with cattle.

I have not tried to get you to change your mind about doing things, but really wanted you to not lose money and there is no where but the Pacific NW and maybe Canada that prices are very good right now. 

Are these heifers anywhere near the size that you would consider butchering one?  A much better value in your freezer than on the sale barn?  
That's what I would do in the future.... raise one for yourself, and sell any others.  Also, what is the possibility of just renting the neighbors land, once the fence is fixed, and then doing it your own way.  He'll get some money, you will have control, and you can do more rotation and put out less feed.....


----------



## farmerjan

Don't know your weather where you are.  A good 2 strand electric fence that is HOT would take care of any "major" fence repairs and will keep them in but don't know if you get much snow as that can cause some difficulties.  Here they run High tensile and electrify it, it is more permanent, but when the snow gets up sometimes it will get grounded out. Last year we had practically no snow so worked for alot of guys.  We've used electric but have alot of deer problems, running through it, and with pastures scattered, it doesn't work unless you can check it regularly and we don't/can't.  But there are alot of places that use it to allow animals to get out on crop stubble, like corn stalks etc., and get some good extra weeks of grazing. 
A protein tub would be good, but they are expensive.  Get the "cooked tub" not a poured tub.  They are "harder" and will last alot longer. Also cost about 100-125 as opposed to 50 but you will get 3x the time out of them.  The poured tubs are softer and the cattle will devour them.  The harder ones will soften a little on top with rain water getting on them, that is GOOD.  Also they have to lick them and cannot bite into them as the soft ones get real soft.  They are not bad, just will not give you the "bang for the buck" spent.   Anything over 20% protein, will have urea as the protein source, I personally don't like it, but many do.  We use an all natural protein tub, 20% from the local feed mill.  It is cheaper to feed a little grain instead of a tub, but the tubs are much more convenient.


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> @Rammy  if you have anytime go to the market today and just sit and watch what prices are bringing. I haven't heard that the market prices are any better in Tn than they are here. Also, there is another website that @greybeard  and I frequent that is mostly just cattle, more of us that do it for a "living" so to speak, that you might want to check out. CattleToday.  If you get the main menu, go to the Q & A tab and you will see all sort of discussions by many of us on every topic you can think of.  The thing is there is a cattle sales section and most of us have been talking about how much cattle prices have fallen off.
> Also, @OneFineAcre , on here, just took some cattle of his father-in-laws to the market in NC and also said that prices were off, but they had to go after a REAL problem with the neighbor and stealing and such.  You can look it up.
> One other thing.  I would suggest getting  a round bale now, while the weather isn't too bad and get it into your field if it isn't too muddy. Save your sq bales for an emergency as I assume they are in where it is dry. What if you can't get a round bale into them and you are out of square bales?  A round bale will be the equivalent of somewhere between 15 and 25 sq bales all according to size.  There will be some waste if it has been stored outside.  Look at that as FREE organic matter and fertilizer for your ground not as waste. Plus will give them a place to lay if the ground is real wet or cold.
> This way, if he doesn't get the fence fixed right away, you are not scrambling to get them hay.  Hay here is fairly available, but if the weather gets real nasty, or real cold, sources can dry up quick.  If you have a way to move them with a tractor, I would get as many as you can put on your trailer and just keep them and feed as necessary.  I know that you will not be doing a joint thing next year with this guy, but it surely seems that he would have fixed his fence if he wanted to have a joint deal with cattle.
> 
> I have not tried to get you to change your mind about doing things, but really wanted you to not lose money and there is no where but the Pacific NW and maybe Canada that prices are very good right now.
> 
> Are these heifers anywhere near the size that you would consider butchering one?  A much better value in your freezer than on the sale barn?
> That's what I would do in the future.... raise one for yourself, and sell any others.  Also, what is the possibility of just renting the neighbors land, once the fence is fixed, and then doing it your own way.  He'll get some money, you will have control, and you can do more rotation and put out less feed.....


I really value your opinion on this and your advice. Since you and others on here have been doing this for a lot longer than me, deciding to wait until I can get a better price seemed alot better idea than taking a hit.
I will check out that website you mentioned in your other post.
I can get a round bale now but its going to rain this weekend and I do NOT go into my pasture when its muddy because I wont get back out.  My neighbor has a tractor but it is a small one. Mostly gets used to mow  his pasture with. No attachments other than to plow a garden or bush hog.
I would have to put the bales in the barn because I have no other place to put them and keep them dry and out of the cows reach. I have a trailer in the barn but could move that to put a bale there. They have the over hang in the back of the barn to get out of the weather from. Its not enclosed but its a cover if it rains real hard or something. I can put them in the barn at night, too, if need be.
I had thought about butchering one, but,<rolls eyes> neighbor said it would be cheaper to sell them and then go buy they meat at this organic meat place. Another reason I am not going partner with him next year.
If he wants cows next year, he can get his , I will get mine, and thats that.
I could rent this land for cows next year. I had wanted to give my pasture a break and sow some seed for a better grass cover for future cows. So that may be an option. Rent his land, take care of them, and either give him a percentage to take them to the market when ready, or just give him a flat fee for the space.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> I would like to get more for them anyway. .......He also didnt want to sell them at such a low price market wise right now. We are going to get some round bales and a protein tub to put them on until he can get his fence fixed at his place. Part of its down and he said they would walk right thru it. I have enough square bales to last for a couple weeks, so I will use those up and then get the round bales.


That will work, provided the fence repairs, round bales and protein tubs don't cost more than the Spring "hoped-for" price increase.
It's always a crap shoot and one ever knows what the market will do. Sometimes holding them over will get you a gain, sometimes not. For producers, we also have consider what gains we may see out of a heifer or cow's calf further down the road.
Jan said:


> when they were averaging .20 to .40 more per lb



Cattle marketing is all about inputs in $$ terms. In spring and summer, inputs are generally very low. Free grass makes $$. Winter hay and supplements cost $$.

You didn't say what the current market price in your part of Tenn is, so it's just a guesstimate...we will go with a recent sale at Columbia Tenn and their average for 500lb heifers was $1.24/lb, but there were only a few ran thru the ring.
https://www.cattle.com/markets/barn_report.aspx?code=NV_LS156

Assume for math purposes, that each one weighs 500lbs (easy number to work with) And assume the hoped for *increase* at sale is 50¢/lb more next Spring than it is now. (again, easy number to work with)
That means you will get an 'extra' $250 each by selling next spring instead of now.
That, is on the sale end of things. We now have to get them thru about 4 months of nasty wet, cold weather.

One round bale will usually be enough to last one mature head 1 month.
IF you can get a round bale for $35/bale  and a tub ($100) that will last them for several weeks. You will probably need at least 2 tubs, depending how well they like them.
A 900lb round bale generally lasts one cow one month. (cow=mature breeding age female) If that holds true for yours, you will need 'probably 4 bales to get each one thru winter for a hay cost/'cow'  of $140 each animal. (assuming 4  months of feeding hay ending mid April) The reality is you can probably get by with just 3 bales each, depending on their real nutrition needs.
3 bales X $35ea  hay cost=$105 + $100 tub=$205 additional cost to carry each one thru winter.
Theoretically, IF the price at auction is indeed 50¢ more than it is today, your net gain ($250 increase-$205 in additional costs to keep them 4 months)  next Spring will be $45 each heifer.

Now, IF you can keep your input$ significantly below the theoretical costs mentioned above, then your gain will be more, but on average, it costs 'approx' $1.25 per day to just keep 1 head of cattle on pasture...all costs included. Your's will be lower because there are lots of other things other than winter feeding included in that $1.25/day cost.

These are just some of the things cattle people that want to keep from going broke have to consider every year..and there's a whole lot more.
Hold 'em or fold 'em. I started in June selling off culls and anything I didn't want to carry thru winter, mostly because I don't have my own haying equipment like farmerjan does...her winter costs are probably less than mine even tho she lives much farther North..


----------



## greybeard

If the heifers are potentially good breeding stock, then next Spring they may do even better as they might sell as "back-to-farm" instead of slaughter heifers. IOW, bought by another farmer to breed instead of being bought by n packing plant order buyer. I sold a very good horned momma cow last June that brought a great price, simply because someone wanted her to add to his herd. (Only reason I sold her was she was horned and I didn't want to put her thru dehorning at her age)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

It looks like you are going to become a real cattle baron!  Miss @farmerjan is a really smart lady, so pay attention when she and Mr. @greybeard make observations like these (as you obviously have done).  And in case you don't remember Mr. @greybeard's observation about how to end up with a small fortune in the cattle business, here's the link to that post: never mind, I can't find the post so I will have to post later.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## greybeard

How to make $100,000 in the cattle business:
Start with $200,000.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

greybeard said:


> How to make $100,000 in the cattle business:
> Start with $200,000.



Yep, that was the post.  I thought it was on my journal but I never found it, but that is exactly what you said.  Sadly, it seems to be all too true.


----------



## farmerjan

I agree with @greybeard  on the basic costs and return.  But I was thinking that you would only be keeping them maybe 2-3 months more at most....
I have to TOTALLY DISAGREE with the neighbor that said to sell them and go buy meat at the organic place.  Just for an example,  I killed a jersey steer.  Which has less meat than an angus, and takes longer to "finish".   He weighed around 1050/1100 @ 28 months.   Was bigger than some... but anyway.  Hanging weight was over 600 Lbs.  I paid approx 450 to have him totally killed, cut up, vacuum packed and frozen. (can't find the slip but figure 1.00 lb on the high side)  Had about 350 lbs total EDIBLE meat when you figure the loss from bone trim etc.  I valued him at the time at .65 to .70 lb at the stockyards live wt.  so say 700 round figures.  Cost another 450 (more or less) for slaughter... Say 1150 total value. So that made him worth about 1.00 lb of his live weight.   Got back 350 lbs meat... that's steaks, roasts, stew meat, ground beef, liver, everything.  That makes the total value of the meat at 3.30 lb.  Now where are you going to go buy organic ribeye steaks @ 3.30 lb?   Even good ground beef?  He//;  Walmart  ground beef is more than that unless you buy the lower grade... 70/30 with all the fat.  At least the last time I looked.  
You are not going to make a fortune.  You will hopefully break even.... but the beef you are eating is YOUR BEEF.  You know what it ate, how it was treated, etc.... To me that is worth ALOT.  
As an angus, they will bring more at the sale.  Right now I've seen jersey steers bringing .30 to .40 because there is no market for them in this market right now.  So if the angus heifer is worth say 1.25 @ 900 lbs  that's 1125.... kill costs will be the same pretty much... so say the meat in your freezer costs 4.50 lb.... OKAY......
The best time is to slaughter when they come off pasture in the fall, also the busiest at the butcher places.  Grass gain is cheapest, easiest to get than hay and grain.
What I was suggesting is that you wait until after the holidays because the markets are very depressed right now.  They usually are down HERE,  from mid-late Nov through the end of Dec. We try to never sell anything after the 2nd week of Nov because alot of places are either full from fall cattle being sold, and/or hunting season here affects it and alot of buyers are gearing down for the holidays so there are not as many regular order buyers at the sales.  Fewer buyers = less competition = lower prices. 
You can pm me if you want or have any specific questions on costs/returns.  I have NO SKIN in this deal, so am not trying in anyway to make anything on it.  Just trying to hopefully keep you from losing your shirt on this deal.  Especially since you are one heifer short from the crazy one that jumped fences, right?  All the "advice/suggestions " are based on what things are doing here and what I would do if they were mine....


----------



## Rammy

Thats the plan now is to keep them til we can get a better price. 
I agree also that my neighbor is an idiot( my opinion) about the buying beef at the meat place. I wanted to take one to the butcher but he doesnt want to. He thinks they will bring more selling them to someone whos looking to add to thier herd.
I figure the one with the white face weighs more. Mr. Horace, the cattle farmer across the road, says she looked to be about 700lbs, but that was about a month, maybe month and a half ago?
I wanted to take one for processing when we got these. If I do, she would be the one Id take. But, if we can get more by waiting and selling later, maybe that is a better idea. I know that next time I get cows, thats what I intend to do.
Your suggestion to wait til after the holidays makes sense. Im not looking to make a killing or get rich, just either break even or make a liitle bit of profit.
Yeah, being one cow down is going to hurt, but its better to wait then get hurt more. I told my Mom what you said and she agrees also. I told her there are people on here thats been doing this alot longer than me and have suggested I wait, so Im going to take their advice.
I mostly got the cows just to have something on my pasture to keep it ate down. And later maybe make some money. But thats awfully expensive lawn mowers. Maybe I should just eat one to show my gratitude.


----------



## Mike CHS

You know we are new with cows but to add a bit, the one that we processed last year wound up costing us right at $4.00 a pound but we paid market rate for him when we bought him at a little over 700 pounds and fed him out to a little over 1100 lbs.  Our butcher aged him for 25 days and that was literally some of the best beef I have ever eaten.  We have just about used all of that beef and looking at prices at Kroger, T-bones and ribeye on sale are $7.99 a pound with the 'normal' price closer to $11.  That pricing is why 75% or more of our meat is sheep.


----------



## Rammy

I wanted to raise my own beef. One reason is I hate givernment meat. By that I mean the stuff certified by the fda and raised on hormones, antibiotics, and poorly treated. Thats why I have chickens.
Im wondering, tho, if I took one to process for meat, if that would cut into any profit I may make. Maybe next year get a few heifers and one steer to process.
Lots to think about.

P. S. The prices at Krogers is why I dont buy steaks very often.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Can you sell half and keep a half for yourself, that's  what i used to do  ?


----------



## Mike CHS

The two we have won't be ready to process until next year but we are going to buy two more calves this spring to replace them.  We are going to split one of the calves we have now with a buyer that the butcher arranges and take the second one to the auction.  We are on such a small scale that all we want is to hopefully break even which so far seems more than feasible.  The plus is that like was said earlier, we know how the calf was raised and what went into it.


----------



## Rammy

Technically, two of the cows are mine. So if I processed one, that would leave me one cow to make some money on.
I may look into butchering one. Have to figure her weight. Right now think shes about 7 to 750lbs? Too bad cant get her to stand on a scale.


----------



## Bruce

You don't make profit on an animal you slaughter for your own use, you only decrease the amount you spend on meat ASSUMING you would eat that much beef and in the same "cut" configuration if you were buying it from someone or at the store.


----------



## Rammy

Id split the meat with my Mom. Maybe my neighbor, but hed have to kick in some money for processing. If not, its all mine.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Tecnically, two of the cows are mine. So if I processed one, that would leave me one cow to make some money on.


If two are yours...go find the butcher and see if he has buyers for three halfs, and it should work out , you eat for free or pretty close to it. Or ask people you know if they want to split one...I would drive up for a half, but i think once i added the cost of fuel and travel it may be too much ....don't  know ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ask people you work with, .....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> but i think once i added the cost of fuel and travel it may be too much ....don't know ?


You need a vehicle that gets better milage! I could round trip from your place to Rammy's on about 20 gallons of gas. Don't know what it costs there but at @Latestarter's post about it going under $2/gallon in his area, $40 round trip!


----------



## Mike CHS

We work with three different butchers and they all have a list of folks wanting to buy a half beef (or sheep, pork or anything else for that matter).


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> You need a vehicle that gets better milage! I could round trip from your place to Rammy's on about 20 gallons of gas. Don't know what it costs there but at @Latestarter's post about it going under $2/gallon in his area, $40 round trip!


Gas here is $2.45 have a 2017 dodge ram ,not sure what part of TN she is in but used to go to Maryville and that took ten hours each way


----------



## Mike CHS

My son lives in Pensacola and we can get there in under six hours.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> My son lives in Pensacola and we can get there in under six hours.


Im outside gainsville   ....and i don't  know where Rammy is....but i sure would do it if it is cost effective plus I would get to meet her....


----------



## Baymule

Definitely raise one for the freezer. You should figure out a way to keep one of these for the freezer. The neighbor.....did he pay half the cost of purchase? Feed? Hay? Anything? What gives him the right to tell you a cotton picking thing about what to do or not do with YOUR cows?


----------



## Bruce

What Bay said!!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

@Rammy is north of us (above Nashville)


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Definitely raise one for the freezer. You should figure out a way to keep one of these for the freezer. The neighbor.....did he pay half the cost of purchase? Feed? Hay? Anything? What gives him the right to tell you a cotton picking thing about what to do or not do with YOUR cows?


He paid half for the initial purchase price, but hasnt really helped me with them since then. Im not sure if they are big enough for processing yet.
Feed and hay? Nope. Thats why next year Im not partnering with him.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Im outside gainsville   ....and i don't  know where Rammy is....but i sure would do it if it is cost effective plus I would get to meet her....


Be careful what you wish for.......muhahaha....


----------



## Latestarter

Disregard her warnings! She's a sweet old gal! 

ETA gas right now is $1.89/gal for 87 octane at wally world.


----------



## greybeard

$1.87 for Exxon here. 4¢ cheaper if you pay cash.

If I were in the buying mode for weaned heifer calves to raise to send to slaughter next year, I'd be buying them right now..not next spring. They almost too cheap to pass up right now but I don't need or want any more calves right now.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> I mostly got the cows just to have something on my pasture to keep it ate down. And later maybe make some money. But thats awfully expensive lawn mowers. Maybe I should just eat one to show my gratitude.



What else you gonna spend that extra.....


----------



## greybeard

This is Kansas but Kansas St Univ is usually pretty close on their forecast for the rest of the country as well.
Sell January or sell April?


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Disregard her warnings! She's a sweet old gal!
> 
> ETA gas right now is $1.89/gal for 87 octane at wally world.


Old? Old????? Oooooohhh......


----------



## farmerjan

@greybeard , the only problem I see is that chart is for slaughter beef and not feeders.  And as it shows, the January price is only a little below the April prices... so if Rammy isn't wanting to put alot of feed into them then selling in Jan would probably be better.  My thoughts are, if you are going to keep them until April, in her case, why not just graze them out, feed a little corn or grain, and  butcher one for herself, sell her other and whatever the neighbor wants to do with his, or just let him sell his one  whenever he wants and the neighbor cattle farmer is taking a load to town and then she can do what she wants with hers... and then she is done with the partnership????
I know here the demand for feeders to go out on grass gets going late Jan early Feb, and most will feed some hay to make sure they have what they want ready to go to grass.  I know your weather/seasons are different down there.  We can often have late Feb snows, but last year it had been dry and everyone was getting concerned if we would have grass.  Then it never stopped raining.  We also had next to no snow last couple of years, and this early foot of snow has everyone wondering if this is an indication of a snowy winter.  We are due to have some serious rain for the next 2 days or so.  I believe that you are having it now... There is expectations of flooding from the 1 - 2 inches expected on top of the melting snow.  Not what we need in Dec.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> And as it shows, the January price is only a little below the April prices...


I look more at the difference between now, Dec/January vs Dec/April.
I've sold some too early before and kicked myself. once they're gone, you can't get 'em back.

We had 3/4" rain Wed nite thru wee hrs yesterday morning, but yesterday was mostly clear. Just a cold drizzle this morning. Forecast for the rest of the day here is less than 1/8" but up in North Texas and Oklahoma looks pretty wet..moving EastNorthEast to NorthEast. Fla/Ga/SC looks bad.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Rammy butcher weight is more like 1200-1400# depending on the frame of the calf. Yours aren’t ready yet. With feed, it takes about 18 mos. 2+yrs on just grass. (Those are all averages and vary for lots of reasons.)


----------



## Rammy

Works for me. Im willing to wait for a good home grown steak.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Old? Old????? Oooooohhh......


I think @Latestarter deserves a few   for that rude remark!


----------



## Rammy

its ok. He was just being an ornery old fart.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> its ok. He was just being an ornery old fart.



you go Rammy!!!


----------



## Rammy

The week from Hades is over. Tuesday was one of the worst days Ive had in years. I didnt get out of there til almost 7pm.
I hope that doesnt happen again for a long time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess a lot of people are getting the dogs groomed for visitors and visits....gotta have Fido looking his best....


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> its ok. He was just being an ornery old fart.


Actually I think he was flirting with you


----------



## Rammy

I know.


----------



## Latestarter

Rammy said:


> its ok. He was just being an ornery old fart.


 Gosh... I been called out!


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Gosh... I been called out!


----------



## Rammy

Had a somewhat brilliant idea for a hay feeder for the cows. Since its raining here, ( started raining yesterday and hasnt really stopped for long) I was trying to figure out how to keep the hay dry. 
I have a 100g rubbermaid water trough that wont hold water anymore. My attempts to fix the leak havent worked, so I thought, hmmmm, put it under the overhang where it will stay dry and use it for a hay trough.
Might work until I can get some round bales in the pasture.
Still trying to figure out how to get round bales in there without my non-4 wheel drive truck getting stuck. Also trying to figure out how to get my 6 x 8 trailer out of the barn without getting stuck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh.....cause ya never know when another may have need of that trailer.....


----------



## Rammy

When its muddy l dont even try going into my pasture. I got stuck so bad one year a neighbor with 4 wheel drive had to pull me out.
Another time I just waited til the ground froze and went out early next morning to drive it out. Makes me wish I had a 4 wheel drive truck.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> When its muddy l dont even try going into my pasture. I got stuck so bad one year a neighbor with 4 wheel drive had to pull me out.
> Another time I just waited til the ground froze and went out early next morning to drive it out. Makes me wish I had a 4 wheel drive truck.



That was a great idea for the feeder for the cows !


----------



## Rammy

Im bored.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Im bored.


Me too. And so is my husband. We are sick and tired of being sick and tired.  Will this crud we got EVER go away!


----------



## Rammy

Whatever is going on is hitting up here, too. Had a couple people at work out for a week. Drs cant figure out whats going on. Hope I dont get it. Will be royally ticked if I get sick on my vacation coming up. 
Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Rammy

So Im sitting here working on my "homework" for my Hindi lessons. Some of the sentences she gave me we havent covered the words on, so Im having to google it or use google translate. 
One sentence was, to me, pretty obvious , because I actually remembered what each word ment! Ha!  The sentence is....Molly kal school jayegi.....means Molly will go to school tomorrow.....
Hindi lesson for you....kal( pronounced kul) means today or tomorrow depending on how its used. Jayegi means will go...so if you wrote it out it literally translates Molly tommorrow school will go....funny, huh?
This is so much fun. I love watching Hindi movies even more now since I understand more and more each lesson what the words mean. Now if only I can roll my dang r's!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> When its muddy l dont even try going into my pasture. I got stuck so bad one year a neighbor with 4 wheel drive had to pull me out.
> Another time I just waited til the ground froze and went out early next morning to drive it out. Makes me wish I had a 4 wheel drive truck.


So mount a winch on the front, carry a T post and pounder in the back. If you get stuck, pound the post in some distance from the truck and pull yourself out 

Yes I had to do that a couple of times when my garden tractor got stuck mowing the field. That thing needs a LOT more ground clearance if used to mow a field.


----------



## Mike CHS

The first year we had our place some areas were so prone to soft mud that I would have to use both 4 wheel drive and the front end loader to get the tractor out.


----------



## Rammy

Pretty cold out today so far compared to yesterday. Its supposed to warm up to the mud to upper 50's today and no rain! 
Just got done with cleaning the floors. My usual weekend activity. Clean. Do laundry. Wash dishes. Ugh! 
Had a dental done on Lucy friday. It was funny when she got home, she went right to her doggie bed and crashed. Haha! Poor thing.  She had lost a few pounds so the Dr thought it could be her teeth. Didnt hurt to do it since it had been a few years since her last one.
Not sure whats going on with me lately, but seems I have a lack of energy alot. Getting plenty of sleep, stuff like that, but just seem tired all the time. Maybe its my thyroid? Probably should schedule a physical now that I have insurance. Hate going to the Dr. 
Was watching the cows thus morning. First they were all in the front corner mooing at the cows across the street. Later, I saw them in the back corner staring at somerhing. Not sure what. Either dogs or a deer maybe. Stupid cows. 
Going here in a bit to do my xmas shopping. Gift cards. Krogers and fuel points. Ka-ching! Got gas fir 85 cents a gallon last week. Dud shopping for Mom and got her meds, and with the 4x fuel points you get with purchase of gift cards ontop of that, I had like 1200 fuel points. Teehee! 
Cant beat that.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> Im bored.



Should I contact the vet where you work and see if he will hire back the {b,w}itch who used to  be the office manager?  You won't be bored then!  (I hope you know I'm just kidding!)


----------



## Rammy

If you did, I would hunt you down. Good thing is, that person will never be hired back. If she was, there would probably be a mass resignation. Me included. 
You have no idea how much different it is there now. The energy has changed completely. Before, I was ready to walk out. Now, people are happier and not stressed. The new OM has streamlined alot of things and hired qualified people. 
And I know you were kidding.


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Should I contact the vet where you work and see if he will hire back the {b,w}itch who used to  be the office manager?  You won't be bored then!  (I hope you know I'm just kidding!)


Looks like someone has been taking @Bruce lessons on how to be a smarty pants!


----------



## Rammy

I may be buying a new car today. Tired of the old Mazda Tribute. Its got 184 thousand miles on it. Time to trade. Im at the dealer now negotiating on a Chevy Equinox 2015. Its got just a little over 33 thousand miles on it. Silver with black interior. Wish me luck!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> I may be buying a new car today. Tired of the old Mazda Tribute. Its got 184 thousand miles on it. Time to trade. Im at the dealer now negotiating on a Chevy Equinox 2015. Its got just a little over 33 thousand miles on it. Silver with black interior. Wish me luck!




GOOD LUCK RAMMY


----------



## Mike CHS

You probably know it but pay attention to where it came from with all of the flooding in the last few months.

Oh and Good Luck


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya enjoy the new Ride!!....


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> I may be buying a new car today. Tired of the old Mazda Tribute. Its got 184 thousand miles on it. Time to trade. Im at the dealer now negotiating on a Chevy Equinox 2015. Its got just a little over 33 thousand miles on it. Silver with black interior. Wish me luck!


Why are you buying yourself a new car? I thought your MM-winner-boyfriend (aka @Latestarter ) is going to buy you a new one.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh wait, he called you old so you ditched him...so now you'll have to buy that car yourself...


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Oh wait, he called you old so you ditched him...so now you'll have to buy that car yourself...




There is your answer.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> There is your answer.


Well you should have waited for him to get your that new car first then ditched him. Next time...I hope you learned from this.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> You probably know it but pay attention to where it came from with all of the flooding in the last few months.
> 
> Oh and Good Luck



Thanks for the heads up. I did ask. This car came from Michigan and the report shows no wrecks or damage.


----------



## rachels.haven

Lol, hope that's true. People in Michigan make cars but they shouldn't be allowed to drive them...or at least that's what I've heard said.   Roads are chronically in bad repair here too.

Our last car was from Michigan too. We drove it into the ground on the bad roads here, then it expired in the mountains of Pennsylvania.

Hey, but new cars are fun once you've already bought them. Hope you have good luck!


----------



## Baymule

New car! It sounds really nice! Are you gonna take @Latestarter for a ride in it?


----------



## Rammy

Im mad at him. He called me old. Maybe if he pays my new car off, I may forgive him.


----------



## Bruce

Well, to be fair, you aren't a teenager any more. I don't think he should have to pay more than half.



Baymule said:


> Looks like someone has been taking @Bruce lessons on how to be a smarty pants!


Who, me?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Did I miss the pics of the new Ride?.....how in the world are we gonna believe ya without them......even if only a portion can be seen...


----------



## Bruce

Oh, I think the sales person needs to take a picture of Rammy sitting in the driver's seat!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Well, to be fair, you aren't a teenager any more. I don't think he should have to pay more than half.
> 
> 
> Who, me?


And you call ME bad!!


----------



## Bruce

You are the best teacher Bay!


----------



## Rammy

Will post pics tonight. Was too tired after I got home last night. Miss the old car.


----------



## Rammy

Here is my new car. Went outside during a break and took pics.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Will post pics tonight. Was too tired after I got home last night. Miss the old car.


Already? Maybe you shouldn't have replaced it! Oh well, too late. This one will grow on you.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats. looks very nice. Hope you come to enjoy it as much as the last one.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Really nice!  I'm proud for you.  Is it 4WD?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nice ride Rammy  congradulations


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Rammy,
> 
> Really nice!  I'm proud for you.  Is it 4WD?


No. Just front wheel. Its only a 4 cylider, too, but you wouldnt know it by how it drives. Its got some giddy up!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks really nice, @Rammy !!....I'm sure you'll adjust to it and should give ya some pretty good gas mileage too.....it would be perfect for ya and Lucy to take a "road trip" in....


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I know I will get used to it. Change takes you out of your comfort zone, but once you get used to it, its not so bad. 
Ive been formulating a plan to get it paid off as quickly as I can.  Would like to get it paid for in two years. Lets see if I do.


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the new ride kiddo, you'll get used to her in a few days and love her for the beauty she is.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like there is room for Ringo in the back...…. Texas is nice this time of year.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> View attachment 56102 View attachment 56103
> 
> Bete is my new car. Went outside during a break and took pics.


Nice ride!


----------



## Rammy

Neighbor got a round bale today for the cows and a protien tub. It was funny to watch them. They ran over to the hay, then would run to the tub kicking up their heels. They were like kids on Christmas day. It was so funny. 
The bale weighs 1600 lbs. The guy who brought it said it should last 2 to 3 weeks. Russ said if they liked the bale, he would get two more to keep in his barn. The guy said he could just bring it since he lives just on the other side of Russ. Thats good he is so close.
So now Im relieved that I dont have to feed all my square bales now. They were getting low on how many I had left. Hope this hay lasts as long as possible.


----------



## Bruce

So is Russ now forking over for his part of the feed?


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> So now Im relieved that I dont have to feed all my square bales now


Divide 1600(lbs)  by much 1 of your sq bales weigh. That's the equivalent # of your sq bales you will get from each round bale.
Each head of cattle will consume between 20 to 30 lbs of dry matter each day to maintain condition.depending on protein and fat content of the hay and how palatable they find it. (the long accepted rule of thumb for beef cattle is 27 lbs each per day) Figure middle ground of 25lbs per head per day. If you have 2 head, that's 50lbs of required dry matter per day divided into 1600lbls=32 days but there will be some waste..several hundred lbs that they will drag out and stomp on and defecate on and not eat. ...even more if there is no hay ring around the bale.


----------



## Rammy

Hope so. He didnt ask me to pay half or anything, and I didnt offer or ask.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hey Rammy, how are your folks doing ? Is your mom up and eating well ?


----------



## Rammy

They are both doing good. Mom has been able to eat without being sick.


----------



## Bruce

Hey, yeah. We've been teasing each other silly and I plum forgot to ask!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> They are both doing good. Mom has been able to eat without being sick.


YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rammy

Thats ok, @Bruce. You always make me smile. Loved the bunny butt wiggle anime you posted. Thats so cute!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yippie...i saw bruce in his panties and Rammys parents are doing great wahooo


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Yippie...i saw bruce in his panties and Rammys parents are doing great wahooo




Bruce was wearing panties??  OMG! No wonder your eyes are screwed up. Was he wearing heels, too?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Bruce was wearing panties??  OMG! No wonder your eyes are screwed up. Was hecwearing heels, too?



I had to turn my head Rammy, my eyes were just afire....didn't  look for heels...but he was very tall


----------



## Rammy

Going to have two days of solid rain. May be turning into snow a little bit tomorrow but probably wont stick since its been so warm. Cows are happy campers. They couldnt decide which to eat first, the tub or the hay. They kept running back and forth between them last night. It was so funny.


----------



## Mike CHS

Keep that white stuff up your way.  

I have enough shop projects to keep me busy so the sheep rotation will wait till it quits raining. Teresa and a couple of neighbor ladies have headed to Franklin for some Christmas shopping.


----------



## Rammy

Let it snow! Let it snow! Let it snow!
But the weather maps show no snow for Christmas. 
Hope Teresa has fun today. Have fun with your projects.


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like you TN folks are right on the western edge of it and the whole mess is moving N as well as E, so hopefully you'll clear out soon. Folks to the east of you though... Gonna get quite a bit of wet. Most of it is in FL, GA and the Carolinas right now, building into southern VA, WV, and eastern KY. Know there's a few folks over that way who really don't want/need this either. Seems like it's been just one big storm after the next running over the same ground.

Glad you've got some happy bovines Rammy. Hope Teresa enjoys her day out with the gals. I trust you'll find something to occupy your time Mike, that will ultimately be enjoyable.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> Bruce was wearing panties?? OMG! No wonder your eyes are screwed up. Was he wearing heels, too?



Uh, @Bruce, is there something you'd like to share with us here on BYH? 



Latestarter said:


> Looks like you TN folks are right on the western edge of it and the whole mess is moving N as well as E



Look out, Miss @farmerjan and Miss @Mini Horses!


----------



## Mike CHS

Latestarter said:


> Glad you've got some happy bovines Rammy. Hope Teresa enjoys her day out with the gals. I trust you'll find something to occupy your time Mike, that will ultimately be enjoyable.



I got my mineral feeder built and I set out three racks of ribs and a pork shoulder yesterday.  I just got the ribs on the smoker but the shoulder will have to wait another day since it didn't thaw out.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Bruce was wearing panties?? OMG! No wonder your eyes are screwed up. Was he wearing heels, too?


OMG!!! We just had this conversation yesterday in my journal and now here too?!


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the warning, but the weather forecast has been calling for it for the last 3 days.  It started out cloudy, is now raining a bit.  Is supposed to get steady and heavier and last into tomorrow.  . 
I think enough is enough.  We had a total of 1.3 inches in that last rain,  last Friday and Sat.  On top of the 8-10 inches of snow the weekend before.  Now it is Thursday, and rain again.  Calling for at least another inch, with potential flooding again.  Not like it would in a hurricane, but the ground just isn't soaking any up and the grass/crops/trees aren't using any with them being dormant for the winter, so it will fill up the creeks and streams fast.  
I know some guys in KY are saying that the state has reached historic numbers for rain/water  and we are close to it also.  Plus, it is so hard on the animals.  Have lost 2 calves on cows out to pasture, maybe pnuemonia, but this wet has just done a number on their immune systems and such.  

On another very sad note, the friend that had the cancer passed away and we went to the family night on Sunday, and funeral was Monday.  22 fire trucks, and emergency vehicles, as well as about 20 farm tractors, led the way to the cemetary and 2 ladder trucks had a huge American flag strung between them overhead on our small main road in the community at the entrance to the cemetary.  He was 38.  It's been a 2 year roller coaster for the family, and for his friends. 

Supposed to clear off by Saturday and be decent and in the 40-50's for Christmas.  I am not sorry to not have snow this year.


----------



## Rammy

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> I got my mineral feeder built and I set out three racks of ribs and a pork shoulder yesterday.  I just got the ribs on the smoker but the shoulder will have to wait another day since it didn't thaw out.



When is dinner?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

Our deepest sympathy for your loss.  I wish there were something we on BYH could do to help you and your son with what you have been going through.  Words don't seem to be enough.  You are one of my favorite folks here on BYH and it seems you have been having one tragic event after another happen to you.  Here's to a better 2019!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres

@farmerjan I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Rammy

Its been raining all day. Even though I was at work all day, I was glad I was inside. It could be worse, it could be snow. Tennessee would shut down if that happened.
When I got home, I looked to see how much the of the round bale the cows had eaten. Looks like they ate on it quite a bit. Hope it lasts at least two or three weeks.
Im glad they have it, I dont have to slog out to the barn tonight in this rain and walk thru the mud getting them hay out of the barn.
Tomorrow is my last day at work til Jan. 2.
Vacation!
But my vacaction is usually spent cleaning my house from top to bottom with a fine tooth comb, in a manner of speaking. I do my fall cleaning at that time. Havent decided what to do after I get done with that this year. Usually spend three to four days cleaning.
I may go visit my freind in NC for a few days since I couldnt go at Thanksgiving. I'll decide later.


----------



## goatgurl

the answer is clear @Rammy ROAD TRIP!!!  put ringo in that shiny new car and head to texas.  shoot its about 3.5 hours and i'm due some travel time too.  we could have the texas contingent plus an arkie or two and a Tennesseeion  . sounds like a grand time to me, ok maybe with a bit of trouble thrown in.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> Looks like you TN folks are right on the western edge of it and the whole mess is moving N as well as E, so hopefully you'll clear out soon. Folks to the east of you though... Gonna get quite a bit of wet. Most of it is in FL, GA and the Carolinas right now, building into southern VA, WV, and eastern KY. Know there's a few folks over that way who really don't want/need this either. Seems like it's been just one big storm after the next running over the same ground.
> 
> Glad you've got some happy bovines Rammy. Hope Teresa enjoys her day out with the gals. I trust you'll find something to occupy your time Mike, that will ultimately be enjoyable.


HUSH YOUR MOUTH..THE RIVER HAS RUN UP THE ROAD BY MY SISTERS and it rained all day today...no more rain latestarter...will have to get the boat out


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, yes -- it's still raining here in VA.   I say "still" because "again" hardly exists as the fronts are so close together they just seem to be running rampant, all at one time.    @farmerjan is right, ground just too wet to take up more.  We are past our average rainfall for the month, couple days ago, still more coming.   The heaviest portion is going thru NC right now and that has triggered a tornado watch for couple hours.  Hope it doesn't happen.  I am just above NC so, will be a while before it hits Jan.   She may already have some heavy because this is another massive event, spread out!   Enough for everyone.

Sorry about the calves.    Hate to hear of such a young man being stuck down in life.  Sadly, many are.  You've had a hard year. 

Those ribs sure sound good!      A road trip sounds good!   compared to the gloom & doom of weather here -- everything else sounds good!!


----------



## Latestarter

3.5 hours?  huh? Took me about 7 to get to Mike's, and Rammy is maybe 2+ hours north of him. But HEY! I'm all for it!  Maybe shoot for this spring some time... I'll be honored to host. Would love to have STA and GG from AR, Mike and Rammy from TN, of course Bay and Devon as well as any other TX folks who'd like to participate. I have a big enough grill to cook for all! 

Sorry B&B  Don't shoot the messenger... Looks like the worst has moved east of the center of the state, but the center seems to be hanging over Alabama right now, so gonna still be a while till the effects move outta your area... sorry... Looks like the "meat" of the storm is all above the southern borders of VA & KY... Still a lot down in the carolinas still though and the back side of it is still in MS... Big storm.

So sorry to hear about your loss(es) Jan. At least the worst is over for your friend and he's at rest. No more pain/suffering for him, and his family and friends can slowly move forward. Terrible to lose the calves as well as that's a direct hit to the bank account... Still wishing you a better 2019 and on.  

Always something good cooking at Mike's place. 

An I now leave you with more of Rammy's Ramblings


----------



## goatgurl

yup LS it was 3.5 hours with sister #1 driving us around bf Oklahoma.  and I think planning for a spring gathering sounds like fun


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Uh, @Bruce, is there something you'd like to share with us here on BYH?


Only what seems to be in the imagination of certain people! I've never worn any women's clothing including knickers! And at 6' 2" (or maybe 6' 1" now) I don't think I'd be wearing heels even if I did.

Snow in Virginia and tomorrow we have rain in Vermont. Seems the world has turned upside down!

Sorry for your losses @farmerjan, rough year for sure.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh, sorry GG... I thought you were saying 3.5 hours for those folks in TN to TX, not you... I might could still find my way to your place  and yup, 3-4 hours as I recall.


----------



## Rammy

goatgurl said:


> the answer is clear @Rammy ROAD TRIP!!!  put ringo in that shiny new car and head to texas.  shoot its about 3.5 hours and i'm due some travel time too.  we could have the texas contingent plus an arkie or two and a Tennesseeion  . sounds like a grand time to me, ok maybe with a bit of trouble thrown in.



A bit of trouble? I think we might end up with the Texas State Troopers raiding the party!


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you to everyone.  Yes, it is better for him after all he has gone through, he is no longer in pain and suffering.  Still, tough, due to his age especially.  

No snow in the forecast.  It started raining around noon, and has progressively gotten heavier over the course of the afternoon.  I went to test cows and it was raining harder when we came out of the barn at 7 pm than at 3 when I set up.  Puddles on the road, where they usually accumulate,  are close to going all the way across the road. Running down the driveway in the "tire tracks".   It is really coming down pretty steady and kinda hard.  Not pouring down but  serious rain.  Radar looks like it might slow up a bit then rain coming back more after 1-2 a.m. and still more for a good part of tomorrow.  I only glanced at the rain gauge on my way in through the rain and it looked like close to an inch already.  . I will be in the old 4wd little ranger tomorrow to just get in and out of the pasture.
It looks like it will clear out for about 5 days after that.  He//,  it will take 4 days just to be able to get the standing water out of the fields.


----------



## Baymule

goatgurl said:


> the answer is clear @Rammy ROAD TRIP!!!  put ringo in that shiny new car and head to texas.  shoot its about 3.5 hours and i'm due some travel time too.  we could have the texas contingent plus an arkie or two and a Tennesseeion  . sounds like a grand time to me, ok maybe with a bit of trouble thrown in.


That sounds like fun! @Latestarter volunteered to do the grilling. We'll bring some WILBUR to the party LOL.


----------



## Rammy

Lucy is being festive today for our christmas party at work.




 






Shes not happy about the hat.


----------



## Rammy

Someone posted on here about some treats you could give cows. They called it cow crack? I was wondering what it was called and if you can get it at TSC? Thought Id get the cows a treat for christmas too.


----------



## Mike CHS

greybeard posted that but I don't remember what it is called.  Tractor Supply here carries it but every time I've looked they have been sold out.


----------



## Latestarter

Cattle cubes if I recall...  https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MI-uzuiLCx3wIVEdVkCh3WZQyoEAQYASABEgKqO_D_BwE


----------



## Rammy

Thanks, sweetheart!


----------



## Baymule

Yup, cow cubes. They are a big pellet. My cows would eat them out of my hand. A herd will run you down in their effort to be first to get the cubes. Cows would happily trample all over your dead body to rip open the bag and eat up the cubes. LOL LOL


----------



## Rammy

Well, if you dont hear from me in a couple of days, you will know what happened.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Well, if you dont hear from me in a couple of days, you will know what happened.


You'll be just fine.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> greybeard posted that but I don't remember what it is called.  Tractor Supply here carries it but every time I've looked they have been sold out.


Mike, there is a thread on one of the cattle boards right now, and it appears parts of Tenn, Ky, and up in Michigan, cattle cubes are just not available. Vendors just aren't carrying them for some reason. We've always called them range cubes. You feed them on the ground if it isn't muddy. In a trough feeder if it is muddy.
Pretty close to actual size on my laptop's screen
They're mostly cotton seed meal..the length always varies but size is usually 3/4" dia.




They're like crack to cows.
Protein varies, usually 20% but I have seen them up to 40%.
Also called 'cottonseed cake' in some regions..hay stretcher cubes other places.
One of the brands available here.
http://lonestarfeed.com/shop/1038-20-np-breeder-range-cubes/#1461268018532-542fc362-8dfc

(obviously, if one is going the certified all grass thing, these don't qualify. CSM, and grain byproducts is considered grain.
They run about $9-$11 per 50 lbs here, sometimes a little lower. 


 PRODUCT DATA
DIG. ENERGY ........... 1446.85 Kcal/lb
ME ............................. 1.24 Mcal/lb
NE MAINTENANCE .. 0.78 Mcal/lb
NE GAIN ................... 0.51 Mcal/lb
TDN ........................... 72.29 %
PROTEIN .................. 20.05 %
DIG. PROTEIN .......... 16.46 %
NPN ........................... 0.00 %
LYSINE ...................... 0.78 %
FAT ............................ 2.57 %
FIBER ........................ 8.79 %
ASH ........................... 4.88 %
CELL WALLS ............ 10.19 %
ADF ........................... 6.51 %
CELLULOSE ............. 4.26 %
LIGNIN ...................... 2.10 %
CALCIUM .................. 1.54 %
CHLORINE ................ 0.50 %
COBALT .................... 0.50 mg/lb
COPPER ................... 9.39 mg/lb
IRON ......................... 527.48 mg/lb
IODINE ...................... 0.33 mg/lb
MAGNESIUM ............ 0.64 %
MANGANESE ........... 65.34 mg/lb
PHOSPHORUS ......... 0.72 %
POTASSIUM ............. 1.36 %
SODIUM .................... 0.88 %
SELENIUM ................ 0.25 mg/lb
SULFUR .................... 0.29 %
ZINC .......................... 81.34 mg/lb
RIBOFLAVIN ............. 1.32 mg/lb
THIAMINE ................. 5.24 mg/lb
NIACIN ...................... 19.23 mg/lb
PAN ACID .................. 6.74 mg/lb
CHOLINE .................. 653.61 mg/lb
PYRIDOXINE ............ 3.78 mg/lb
FOLIC ACID .............. 0.57 mg/lb
VITAMIN B12 ............. 0.25 mcg/lb
VITAMIN E ................. 16.20 IU/lb
VITAMIN A ................. 11.67 KIU/lb
VITAMIN D ................ 2.46 KIU/lb

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Fat, minimum ........................ 2.50%
Crude Fiber, maximum .................... 9.00%
Calcium (Ca), minimum ................... 1.00%
Calcium (Ca), maximum .................. 2.00%
Phosphorus (P), minimum ............... 0.60%
Salt (NaCl), minimum ...................... 0.50%
Salt (NaCl), maximum ..................... 1.00%
Potassium (K), minimum ................. 1.00%
Vitamin A, minimum ............. 10,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D3, minimum ............. 2,460 IU/LB

INGREDIENTS Processed grain by-products, plant protein products, grain products, forage products, cane molasses, calcium carbonate, salt, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, sodium selenite, manganese sulfate, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, ethylenediamine dihydoiodide, cobalt carbonate.
TEXAS FARM PRODUCTS COMPANY NACOGDOCHES, TEXAS


----------



## Rammy

Had my Hindi lesson last night. We are doing sentences now and I had to make up sentences to read to her. It helps me learn how to structure a sentence and its also helping me remember what the word means.
One of the sentences I wrote, as a joke, to see on one hand, if she would get it, was
Kisane kutto ko khula chhonda, which translates to.....who let the dogs out?
She got it and started laughing. She said now I could start translating english songs into hindi. Haha!

Im on vacation til january 2. Lots to do. Cleaning. Doing 6 months of bank statements. Maybe organize some.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You'll be just fine.


As long as you can run faster than the cattle!


----------



## Bruce

Here you go Rammy (don't tell LS!) It was linked on a BYC thread.
https://www.boredpanda.com/how-to-get-men-1950s-dating-article-magazine-mccalls


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Rammy

Wow. How stupid did they think women were then?


----------



## Bruce

Different world then! Lots of women went to college for one thing, their MRS degree.

This one is scary. Talk about bad advice. Well the FIRST part is good advice, the suggestion is not


----------



## Rammy

I never got that either. People only change because they want to, not because someone forces them to. That only breeds resentment. If you dont like something a person does, then dont marry them, because it isnt going to change after.


----------



## Latestarter

Kinda funny saying goes something like this... A man marries a woman expecting her to stay exactly as she is over time and can't understand years later what happened as she changed completely. A woman marries a man expecting that he'll "come around" and that she'll be able to change him to be exactly what she wants and then years later marvels at how he hasn't changed a bit. Kinda unrealistic expectations on both sides.


----------



## Mike CHS

I've seen marriages where neither the man nor the woman even liked each other after many years (including me in my previous one) which is why I stayed single for a dozen years after.  Present time let me know how great a good marriage can and should be when a couple were and are genuine friends and partners in all things.  Teresa and I have never said a cross word from the time we first met and are accepting of all things.


----------



## Rammy

Those relationships are few and far between, @Mike CHS . Im glad you and Teresa are one of the lucky couples. 
Considering my unfortunate picks in the two serious relationships Ive had, I figure Im better off alone. Got tired of being hurt. Any dates I went on later ended quickly when my dates realized I wasnt going to......well.....you know. So I stopped dating. 
Been on my own since 96.....probably going to stay that way.


----------



## Rammy

It is pouring the rain down here right now.  Cows are just laying out there like its another sunny day. 
Was going to vaccum out the car, but that looks like a wash out. Pun intended.


----------



## greybeard

A shorter version of LS' adage:
Girl marries guy thinking/hoping he will change/guy marries girl hoping she never will.

Few are not disappointed, in either regard.


----------



## Bruce

Aren't you glad I'm not going to include all the animals' names in any well wishes! There are 19 chickens.


----------



## Rammy

Go for it.


----------



## Bruce

Okay then! 
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from:

Anais, Persephone, Yue, Zorra; 
Angel,  Mellori, Nuit, Penelope, Yuki; 
Cassiopeia, Mint, Oreo, Trill, Veronica; 
Arcadia, Aria, Betty, Lana, Vienna

Laddie, Teddy

Checkers, Christofur, Rascal

Bruce, DW and the DDs

 and to all!


----------



## Rammy

Images of scrambled eggs dancing in my head....chickens pulling a sleigh, flying right over my new shiny washed car.....


----------



## Bruce

I hope they fly better than my chickens do!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Rammy said:


> Images of scrambled eggs dancing in my head....chickens pulling a sleigh, flying right over my new shiny washed car.....



Plop Plop?????


----------



## Rammy

Yep! Yep!


----------



## Rammy

Yesterday, my family had our Christmas get together. My cousin came in with this kitten he found by his front porch that somebody probably dropped off. 
Its really cute. Black and white male looks to be about 2 months old. I, of course, brought it home and kept it in the house last night. I tried putting him in the barn but he just followed me right back to the house.
So today, as I was cleaning, I turn around and see this big puddle of pee on the floor. I dont think he did it. I think Lucy did, because the puddle was too big for a tiny kitten, and it didnt smell like cat pee. 
He DID try to poop on my floor. When I brought him inside, I showed him the catbox several times, but I think hes an outdoor cat thats never seen a litter box. 
So I opened the door and let him outside. I went out to take care of the animals and he followed me everywhere. Even when he was inside, he would roll on the floor, or lay at my feet when I was standing still. Super freindly.
I didnt allow him back in and I havent seen him since about 4pm.  Im hoping he is out in the barn, since thats where I tried to get him to stay in the first place. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.  I put food and hay in the storage shed that has the heat lamp. And there is food in the barn for those cats, as well as on the porch.


----------



## farmerjan

I am sure that he will have wandered to a building and found some place to curl up and sleep. He may turn out to be an indoor/outdoor cat for you.   Merry Christmas, right?  Poor thing.  I'd like to shoot everyone that drops off a young animal like that.  It's bad enough when they are adult, but a "baby" has next to no chance.  
I have a herd of cats;  some were dropped, a few out of a couple of mine.  Going to get in contact with the  humane society or someone at the animal shelter as there are usually some groups that do cheap spays for barn cats.  I'm not worried about the males, they seem to disappear when mating season comes along, I think the coyotes get some.  But if I can get the females fixed at least I won't have kittens here.  Many here are out of a neighbors male as they have short/no tails.  Got 2 that are hateful to everyone and if I can catch them they are going down to the barn we rent as the mouse/rats get into the bags of seed and make a mess. Too bad they aren't big enough to get the ground hogs......


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, he was pretty hungry when I put him in the kennel cab in my parents garage. Who knows how long it had been since he ate. I hope he sticks around.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have had a couple of kittens show up but we have a feral cat around that we rarely see that runs them off.


----------



## Rammy

Im going out to the barn here in a bit to check on the animals. If hes there, hes there. Just will kill me if something happened to him.


----------



## Rammy

On a lighter note.....

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

BEAUTIFUL PICTURE.  One definitely for picture of the week.  
Wait a minute, you don't have snow now.  Was that from the snowstorm 2 weeks ago?

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rammy

Thats a pic my brother sent me last year. Dont know where he got it.


----------



## Rammy

When  i went to check on the animals, little kitty was in the bushes next to the house. He started meowing and I gave him some tuna I was taking out to the barn for him if he was out there. He growls when he eats. So funny.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad the kitty was there.  He will learn where he is fed and will stick around as soon as he figures out that you are the good guy.


----------



## Bruce

We got our most recent cat the same way, some fool likely figured "farm, they want cats". About 2 months old at the time most likely, now 2 years. He turned from outside cat to inside cat when DD2 was home on spring break March 2017 and decided he was her cat.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Have you decided on a name for the cat?  Also, we want pictures!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

Im not planning on keeping him. Im really trying not to accumulate anything I get emotionally attached to. Chickens and cows are different from cats and dogs, at least for me. I also dont want to keep something that may be hurt or killed  by goobermooch. Im hoping I can get someone at work to take him.


----------



## Rammy

Kitty has learned, I hope, to stay in the barn. I was out there a while ago, and he was up in the loft. Rearranged some rolls of wire to give my mower more room by putting the wire under the stairs against the wall on a pallet.
Got alot done housecleaning wise this week. Got the last room cleaned and am washing the curtains. Got most of the christmas stuff put away.
Met up with my egg costumer and then went to the store.
Mom, my aunt, and I went after xmas shopping yesterday. Very disappointing. Most of the stores had had thier sales on the 24th, so most of the good stuff was gone. We stopped at one place early and there was hardly anyone there. No crowds.
All I have left to do is clean the windows and a few touch ups. Then Im done.
Here is whats coming this way. Figure @Mike CHS is already getting some of this.


----------



## Mike CHS

We haven't gotten any heavy stuff yet and I'm hoping it holds off log enough for me to make a run to the trash transfer station. The bed of my truck is full.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That looks ugly, I think we are getting something  tommrow...


----------



## Rammy

Im gonna wait til Saturday to take the trash. Dont have that much anyway. Its raining here now. Just a light drizzle. Nephew and his family are going to be here later this afternoon til this Saturday and we are going to the mexican restaraunt in White House. Its good! Better than the one in Springfeild.
Cows have got that bale about half ate
 Looks like its going to last around three weeks. Thats good.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our transfer station was just about maxed out but we got rid of what metal trash (including an old burn barrel) we had.  Coincidentally we are meeting our neighbors from down the road at a Mexican restaurant in Lewisburg a little later on.


----------



## Bruce

I think Rammy, Mike and Teresa need to go to both of the Mexican restaurants together so there can be a proper comparison made.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Excellent idea.  And when pictures are taken, try to keep Mike from holding his arm in front of Miss Rammy's face!


----------



## Bruce

And keep Miss Rammy from ducking behind Mike's arm (or any one else's).


----------



## Rammy

It probably wont be @Mike CHS arm, it will be the waiters arm. Haha!


----------



## Bruce

OK then, Mike and Teresa must make sure Miss Rammy is between them and slightly forward when the server takes the picture.


----------



## Mike CHS

That weather cell just got here and it is almost dark and I'm glad I went out to feed earlier than normal.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> OK then, Mike and Teresa must make sure Miss Rammy is between them and slightly forward when the server takes the picture.


----------



## Baymule

We got a storm last night, got 3 1/2 inches of rain. Today was sunny and beautiful.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> BEAUTIFUL PICTURE.  One definitely for picture of the week.
> Wait a minute, you don't have snow now.  Was that from the snowstorm 2 weeks ago?
> 
> Merry Christmas


It's been around as open source/public domain wall paper for a few years and is a scaled down version of the right 1/2 of the following 1024 X 768 free wallpaper.
http://fireballtim.com/2014/01/01/w...in-white-snow-field-wallpaper_1024x768_87999/

It's quite beautiful.








I used to get some nice backgrounds from the following:
https://www.freechristmaswallpapers.net/

https://www.freechristmaswallpapers.net/wallpaper/Lonely-Christmas-Tree/


----------



## Rammy

Got all the cleaning done. Love the smell of windex.
Kitty still in the barn. Freaked myself out last night because I apparently I left the light on the barn. Dont remember doing it, but guess I did.
Mom, my nephew, and his family are going to some antique shops today. Im just going to stay home, study, and chill out.


----------



## Bruce

Mom must be feeling right chipper if she is going out antique shopping


----------



## Rammy

She feels SO much better since the gallbladder and stent surgery. Her stomach still will hurt if she eats too much but overall, alot better than she had been. She has an appointment on the 7th for a followup.


----------



## Rammy

The rain has stopped here. Think sometime late last night. Now its just cold. Birds going to town on the feeders outside.
Cat is watching them from the window.





Sometimes she "talks" when she sees the birds.
Not sure what Im gonna do today. Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Rammy

I got this greenhouse couple years ago but never put it together til this year. Got it on clearance at TSC probably 5 years ago. Its just been sitting in my storage shed in the box. Never opened.
So I decide Im gonna use it this year. Bring it i  tbe house to see how big its going to be and decide if I can put it in the house somewhere or outside. Definetly outside.


 
However, as Im finishing putting things together, I find Im missing ONE piece. One if the three corner connectors for the top corner. 


 

 I get online to see if I can find it. Nope. 
I looked around outside just in case that somehow it fell out, but since Ive never opened it, nope. 
So I go into TSC with the sheet with the parts list and they are going to see about a replacement part being shipped. But the person they need to talk to isnt in til tomorrow. Keeping fingers crossed. 
Last ditch possibility is to just see about a pvc three way piece to connect it but it wont be the same.


----------



## Mike CHS

I used one like that for almost three years in an enclosed porch using grow lights and indirect sunlight.  Over time it shrunk to the point that the door flap wouldn't close but for what I paid for it I was ok with that.


----------



## Rammy

I think I paid $25 for it on clearance. Got it up against the fence by the storage shed right now. Put some cinder blocks on the bottom shelves and around the outside for stability. Wish I had a garage to put it in.


----------



## Rammy

Check this out.

https://nashville.craigslist.org/zip/d/hermitage-free-goats/6783549010.html


----------



## Baymule

You should go get a few of those for the freezer.


----------



## Latestarter

Hell, get them and sell them. The person getting rid of them is giving them probably cause they don't have the time to sell them.


----------



## Baymule

If you can't find the 3-way connector, you are on the right track with a PVC one, just wrap it good with duct tape. LOL LOL

I placed boards across the back of mine to give me extra shelves. Then I cut spacer boards so the shelves would all be the same height.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> I think I paid $25 for it on clearance. Got it up against the fence by the storage shed right now. Put some cinder blocks on the bottom shelves and around the outside for stability. Wish I had a garage to put it in.


I was just online looking at that, wally world had them for around $60.00....is the material a plastic ?


----------



## Rammy

I dont really have the room for 40 goats. And I dont like goat meat. Otherwise, Id get a few. 
If TSC cant get me a replacement, Im getting a pvc one.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> I was just online looking at that, wally world had them for around $60.00....is the material a plastic ?


Yeah.
Overstock has them too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I just hit that site and it was flagged Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Flagged?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Flagged?


The goat post was flagged and removed


----------



## Rammy

No kidding. Hmmmm...

Wonder why? Should of gotten the contact info first.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Free/cheap animals don’t last long on CL. 

We put up some free chickens a while back. Most were young males. They were our “feral” chickens (our chickens that basically turned wild, and reproduced like crazy. In a 3 day spans we had over 60 chicks coming from the woods…) We had caught the rest and penned them. Wasn’t up to processing them and wanted them GONE. It was insane how many people contacted us. 

Another time, I listed two evil mutt turkeys for $30. They were gone within two hours and I had person after person emailing until I deleted the ad.


----------



## farmerjan

@Rammy  just take one of the ones from a different corner to Lowes or Home Depot and  see what they have available.  I wouldn't waste the time trying to see if I could get one from TSC from their supplier, if I was wanting to get it up and going.  If you are not pressed for time then I guess it is no big deal.  Plus, if you have to get pvc, it will be easier on the plastic.  If all else fails a good hardware store or plumbing supply could probably make you a 3 way corner piece like that.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> However, as Im finishing putting things together, I find Im missing ONE piece. One if the three corner connectors for the top corner.


It will be an odd shaped 'tee' and difficult to find.
but...a 4 way will work and a Lowes or THD should have one. Saw the extra opening off after assy.




Otherwise:
A block of wood.
A drill with the right sized spade bit.
3 holes drilled in the same & correct planes.
Superglue or good tape.
Done.


----------



## Baymule

The covering is plastic. Mine is on the screened porch. I have the lights on a timer. I did find out why the broccoli and cauliflower I started last spring grew spindly, flopped over and died. The seedlings can't take the warmth. I have started them in the bathtub with 4' fluorescent lights over them and they did fine. It's all a learning experience.


----------



## Rammy

Goat Whisperer said:


> Free/cheap animals don’t last long on CL.
> 
> We put up some free chickens a while back. Most were young males. They were our “feral” chickens (our chickens that basically turned wild, and reproduced like crazy. In a 3 day spans we had over 60 chicks coming from the woods…) We had caught the rest and penned them. Wasn’t up to processing them and wanted them GONE. It was insane how many people contacted us.
> 
> Another time, I listed two evil mutt turkeys for $30. They were gone within two hours and I had person after person emailing until I deleted the ad.


Usually if an ad is flagged on CL it means someone had an issue with that ad. If I had different fencing I would go get all of them, take them to the auction up the road. Makes you wonder why this person just didnt do that if they wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> @Rammy  just take one of the ones from a different corner to Lowes or Home Depot and  see what they have available.  I wouldn't waste the time trying to see if I could get one from TSC from their supplier, if I was wanting to get it up and going.  If you are not pressed for time then I guess it is no big deal.  Plus, if you have to get pvc, it will be easier on the plastic.  If all else fails a good hardware store or plumbing supply could probably make you a 3 way corner piece like that.


Thats an idea. Im suppose to hear from TSC today about the part. If not I can take the piece off the opposite corner and take it in to the hardware store and either get one that works or do a pvc piece.


----------



## Rammy

Happy New Year!


----------



## Bruce

Same to you Rammy!


----------



## RollingAcres

Happy New Year!


----------



## Rammy

Just got a call from TSC. They ordered that missing part for my greenhouse for me. Should be in about 3-5 days they said. Yippee! Got my plants started in my utility room with my new grow lights. Starting tomatoes, lettuce, radishes, and beets. See how many come up.


----------



## Mike CHS

We bought a nice heat mat last year that worked out great with the grow lights.  It kept the soil temp perfect even when the porch temperature dropped down into the 50's.  We will be starting some broccoli and cabbage but that's about it this early.


----------



## Baymule

My peat pellets get delivered on Friday. I'm going to start cauliflower, kale, and broccoli.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> My peat pellets get delivered on Friday. I'm going to start cauliflower, kale, and broccoli.



Bay, what size pellets and where did you get them.  I ran out last summer and can't find the size that fits my starting trays.


----------



## Rammy

I was going to order mine from Baker Creek, or see if Lowes has them in the starter kits. I found a heat mat on Ebay Im going to get but have to get a prepaid card first to use. Try not to use my credit card online if I can avoid it.


----------



## Mike CHS

We use Paypal for most online purchases now.  I found pellets on the Burpee site.


----------



## Baymule

@Mike CHS   I got a box of the 42mm size, 1,000 count for $119 and free shipping. No, I won't use them all in one year, but that is the cheapest I have found and I am like a hound dog on a hot trail, hunting down the best deal I can find! 

http://blueridgegreenhouses.com/pots-containers/?sort=featured&page=5


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a good price.  I've used coir (from coconut hull fiber) for several years but I had picked up a huge bag of them from a garden show.  I used them up and upon checking for replacements I'm going back to peat pellets.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Try not to use my credit card online if I can avoid it.


Very smart decision. I very very rarely use my card online or even over a phone verbally except maybe for hotel reservations. Years ago, when paypal and eBay were new and security wasn't what it is now, I got stung for just over $1k and learned my lesson from it. The bank made it good after a couple weeks but it was a hassle and I had to close the account and get new cards.
That was the last time I ever bought anything from Ebay and I've seen some really good deals but once bit twice...
IF ya do use a card on line, make sure it's tied only to a lower balance account that is not linked to any other accounts...such as a checking account linked to a savings account for overdraft protection or linked to a farm receivables account with a high balance.  

My wife bought a couple of pre-paid cards at Walmart a few years back and by the time she got home with them, they had already been cleaned out....she never got to use them. To this day, I will always believe the cashier at Walmart was doing dirty deeds.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hey Rammy, how are your parents doing ?  Has the running around doing errands and  drs. Apointments slowed down any for you ? I am sending new years wishes your way for you and your parents, may they both enjoy a year of health and happiness  and your worries  be few  have a great year


----------



## Rammy

Both are doing just fine. Havent had to do errands for a while. My Aunt has been running Mom to the store or Drs appointments now that shes retired.


----------



## Rammy

Went to feed the cows some hay til the other round bale can get delivered tomorrow and almost lost my boots. Its so deep out there in some spots, it almost sucked them right off my feet.
Gave the chickens some treats from this lady I work with. She had some stuff she thought they would like so brought it home for them. They went at it like it was candy. My chickens will eat anything. They arent picky.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Went to feed the cows some hay til the other round bale can get delivered tomorrow and almost lost my boots. Its so deep out there in some spots, it almost sucked them right off my feet.
> Gave the chickens some treats from this lady I work with. She had some stuff she thought they would like so brought it home for them. They went at it like it was candy. My chickens will eat anything. They arent picky.




My chickens get the leftovers and will eat most everything too ? Quess they have no taste buds.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our chickens got downright crazy when we gave them the turkey carcass from the turkey we had cooked.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> Our chickens got downright crazy when we gave them the turkey carcass from the turkey we had cooked.



Omg  you have cannabal chickens love critters that recycle


----------



## Latestarter

I believe I read someplace that chickens have 7 taste buds...  All I know is they eat stuff I wouldn't...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We


Latestarter said:


> I believe I read someplace that chickens have 7 taste buds...  All I know is they eat stuff I wouldn't...



Well where are they located, ...??? mine have eaten dill pickles and cut up oranges at the same time !


----------



## Rammy

My chickens are cannibals. Ive caught them eating mice, birds, frogs, chickens that have died. Makes me laugh at some people who want organic eggs. If they only knew what some of these chickens ate.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> Our chickens got downright crazy when we gave them the turkey carcass from the turkey we had cooked.


Ive given mine leftover poultry. I throw it to them and say, " here's your cousin!"


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We had Missy out with us the other day in the goat area, she was following the roo that sophie had gotten ahold of, just walkin behind him ....like...i know im going to be eating you on my raw diet, lol,


----------



## Rammy

Might scare the rest of the feathers off him. That will save some plucking?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Might scare the rest of the feathers off him. That will save some plucking?


I am going to try cutting off the skin to remove his feather coat...i read some where it was easier than plucking, and i cant stand the smell of wet feathers dipped in boiling water...ick, barf, gag, can't  eat the chicken


----------



## farmerjan

I will not purposely feed a chicken meat.  They tend to want to pick and get cannibalistic towards other chickens.  I have caught them catching and eating baby mice that were in a "hidden spot" in the coop, but I prefer they don't.  There are plenty of bugs, and vegetation to eat.  Feeding raw meat is a way to get the game cocks to want to fight more.  I am not a fan of fighting chickens, and the Old English games my son raise will "fight amongst themselves" but they are not bred for fighting.  However, I think there are worse things than fighting chickens.  JMO


----------



## Rammy

Been a nice day for a change. No rain! Sun was out and in the 50's today. Went and picked up some seed pods to start some stuff for the garden. 
Started lettuce, kale, onions, beets, tomatoes, radishes, and carrots. Never had much luck with carrots directly planted in the garden, so Im hoping starting them indoors will give me a better outcome.
Put some cardboard down in the garden to kill the weeds. Got that trick from reading @Baymule's threads on The Easy Garden forum. Just thought, hmmmm....good idea.
Tomorrow Im going to try and spread some rye grass seed. Its been either too windy, too much rain, or too darn cold. Im hoping its going to be ok to spread it now. The guy where I got it said it was because we really havent had cosistent cold for the ground to be too cold for it to germinate. Hope he's right.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That sounds like a productive  day for you, ..we are going to have to start from scratch with a garden here, ..when i get to it, will most likely  have to do container plants as I will have to buy soil....maby  next year when I have my compost pile built up and ready , we will start raised bed gardens for veggies  and edge them with companion flowers and herbs to deter  insects....But right now we have a three foot space between our fence and cow neighbors fence. I am putting the soiled used hay there all along that side to when it decomposed i can add soil and plant something thorny,  that will give us a barrier from loose pigs, racoons or any critter that wants to try to get through....hope to find something that either the goats can eat or gives us added eye candy. 
I saw that green house you bought, let me know how well it works and holds up .....time for our cake


----------



## Mike CHS

Rammy, I have some that I spot seeded a few weeks ago that is doing well and we have enough mild weather coming up that you should be OK


----------



## Rammy

Cool! Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Rammy

We need these emoticons available here, too!




 

 

 

 

 think we can get them added? @Sumi ??


----------



## Rammy

Went out to start the mower to spread the grass seed. Wont start again. Dont see how you can check the water on these batteries. Got it on the charger again. Will check it in a couple hours see if its enough to start it up. Stupid mower.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What variety of rye grass are ya sowing? It will grow just fine above 30°....will slow down some around 25-30...and the tips of the blades will burn around 20° and lower, but will recover when temps rise again....it will grow til it reaches 90° or it goes to seed.....


----------



## Rammy

I dont know. Will have to look at the bag. All I know is its got a cow picture on the front.


----------



## Mike CHS

I sowed Passerel Plus at our place.  They also sell Gulf Rye seed but it doesn't do as well in the cold.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had the best results with Big Boss....but, that was at lower elevation and heavy clay soil, too. So, it may have different results up that way....


----------



## Rammy

Im currently bidding on 12 khaki campbell hatching eggs on ebay. WTH was I thinking?


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are Great ducks!!....ya will Love them....


----------



## Rammy

Got outbid. Oh  well.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> My chickens get the leftovers and will eat most everything too ? Quess they have no taste buds.


Anything but woolly bear caterpillars for my flock.



farmerjan said:


> I will not purposely feed a chicken meat.  They tend to want to pick and get cannibalistic towards other chickens.  I have caught them catching and eating baby mice that were in a "hidden spot" in the coop, but I prefer they don't.  There are plenty of bugs, and vegetation to eat.  Feeding raw meat is a way to get the game cocks to want to fight more.  I am not a fan of fighting chickens, and the Old English games my son raise will "fight amongst themselves" but they are not bred for fighting.  However, I think there are worse things than fighting chickens.  JMO


I have not seen any indication that eating meat causes chickens to attack other chickens, other than to try to get the "football" away. Mine get meat and gristle scraps, bones including chicken bones. I've had 3 die from fatty liver disease, just drop over, 1 from I think a heart attack and 1 from old age. All were ignored by the other hens.


----------



## Mike CHS

I treat chickens like I have always done my parrots as they are omnivores.


----------



## Latestarter

For the first time today, I fed my chickens their offspring... boiled up 15 eggs and they got all the shell peelings with the odd bits. The eggs themselves got crumbled up as supplements for the dog's dinner.

ETA: I haven't boiled eggs for decades and it's been longer since I tried to peel one. Is there some trick to make the shell release from the white/membrane inside?  These peeled lousy with lots of white peeling away stuck to the shell bits.


----------



## Sumi

Rammy said:


> We need these emoticons available here, too!
> 
> View attachment 56744 View attachment 56745 View attachment 56746 View attachment 56747 View attachment 56748 think we can get them added? @Sumi ??


I'll pass your request onto @Nifty so he can have a look


----------



## Rammy

Sumi said:


> I'll pass your request onto @Nifty so he can have a look


Thank you, @Sumi !


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> For the first time today, I fed my chickens their offspring... boiled up 15 eggs and they got all the shell peelings with the odd bits. The eggs themselves got crumbled up as supplements for the dog's dinner.
> 
> ETA: I haven't boiled eggs for decades and it's been longer since I tried to peel one. Is there some trick to make the shell release from the white/membrane inside?  These peeled lousy with lots of white peeling away stuck to the shell bits.


Lady who gets eggs from me said she let hers cool off in the fridge first before peeling and the shell came right off. Mu Mom says she puts a tablespoon of vinegar in the water they boil on. Ive never done either so you might see which one works best for you. Or maybe someone else has a cool tip.


----------



## CntryBoy777

On the boiled eggs....if ya let them warm on the counter for 30-45 mins before boiling they will peel much easier....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Lady who gets eggs from me said she let hers cool off in the fridge first before peeling and the shell came right off. Mu Mom says she puts a tablespoon of vinegar in the water they boil on. Ive never done either so you might see which one works best for you. Or maybe someone else has a cool tip.


I put mine into ice water to cool...shells come right off....


----------



## Rammy

Thats a good idea. I run mine under cool water. Usually makes the shell come right off.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Thats a good idea. I run mine under cool water. Usually makes the shell come right off.



Lol, with Missy eating so many eggs now in her food I make, i don't  peel them ,but am getting a good hand work out cracking two and rolling them together to put in her food mixture...my hands are egged up when i am finished


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> For the first time today, I fed my chickens their offspring... boiled up 15 eggs and they got all the shell peelings with the odd bits.


Geez @Latestarter you are getting AWFULY close to DD1's "fertile eggs COULD develop into chickens". They aren't chickens when you boil the egg!


----------



## Hipshot

Boiled eggs What the problem is ? I never have a problem the  wife peels them all


----------



## Rammy

Hipshot said:


> Boiled eggs What the problem is ? I never have a problem the  wife peels them all


----------



## Rammy

Have to go to work today. Im still sleepy.


----------



## Latestarter

At 5:44am, I can imagine you ARE still sleepy!   That's no time for a body to be awake and sitting at a computer.   I was up several times during the night, but slept in till 8:30  I'll think about you working while I sit in a chair on the back deck reading a book and enjoying the sun and warmth.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> At 5:44am, I can imagine you ARE still sleepy!   That's no time for a body to be awake and sitting at a computer.   I was up several times during the night, but slept in till 8:30  I'll think about you working while I sit in a chair on the back deck reading a book and enjoying the sun and warmth.


I want a divorce.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> I want a divorce.


I thought you already dump him when he called you old?


----------



## Rammy

We were seperated. Now its permanent.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> We were seperated. Now its permanent.


Oh snap!!!
Guess now @Latestarter  would have to update his profile page on Tinder or Match.com or SilverSingles.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Oh snap!!!
> Guess now @Latestarter  would have to update his profile page on Tinder or Match.com or SilverSingles.


----------



## Rammy

P. S. 

Dont forget it his profile on OurTime.com!


----------



## RollingAcres

Who knows, he might just sign up for mail order brides 

By the way, when people asked me how DH and I met, I've used "mail order bride" as an answer before just to see people's reaction. But I usually couldn't keep my face straight and ended up bursting out laughing.


----------



## Bruce

He's already been married to a Russian, don't think he'll go that route again.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> He's already been married to a Russian, don't think he'll go that route again.


Hahaha


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> He's already been married to a Russian, don't think he'll go that route again.


But Russians are not the same as Italians or Chinese or Phillipinos or Indians...lol


----------



## Bruce

True. Since Rammy doesn't want him, maybe you know some nice Asian girls that would like to move here.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Latestarter

Bruce gets the prize/gold ring! No more mail order brides for me. BTDT Got the divorce paperwork...  Oriental woman you say? Hmmmm


----------



## Bruce

Remember, Rolling is taken, she'll have to find you a family member or friend of the family.


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Bruce gets the prize/gold ring! No more mail order brides for me. BTDT Got the divorce paperwork...  Oriental woman you say? Hmmmm


Maybe @RollingAcres has an unmarried sister or cousin?


----------



## Rammy

I just saw I got upgraded to herd master! Woohoo! I feel like I won an Oscar.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hahahah


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Bruce gets the prize/gold ring! No more mail order brides for me. BTDT Got the divorce paperwork...  Oriental woman you say? Hmmmm


Did you really marry a mail order bride?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Remember, Rolling is taken, she'll have to find you a family member or friend of the family.





Rammy said:


> Maybe @RollingAcres has an unmarried sister or cousin?


Sorry, both my sisters are married. Unmarried cousins are probably too young for LS. I don't think he wants a wife who's younger than his own kids. LOL


----------



## Rammy

I just had a client leave his wife for a much younger woman. Its called male (men)apause.


----------



## Latestarter

A couple of moons ago I might have considered a "much younger" woman. Today, were I seeking a woman, which I must once again profess that I am NOT, she would have to be within a few years of my age. There were several instances in my life where I got involved with substantially younger women and needless to say, it was a transient thing. Not much in common across large age gaps. I have a few women friends (I didn't say "girlfriends" to avoid misunderstandings), and am not against additional friends (of either sex).

RA, yes, my second wife was what many in this country refer to as a "mail order bride", though I didn't meet her through the mail, nor did I "buy" her from an advertisement. I met her through a foreign "dating site" that introduces women from other countries (this site was primarily Russian women) to "the world".   https://www.elenasmodels.com/  First time I've called up that site in a decade or more... It's changed, but there ya have it.

These women are unable to find suitable men in their area (for whatever reason) and are seeking what most people are seeking. I visited her in Russia for 2 weeks, then applied for the visa and flew her (and her son) here, We were married within the 90 day window as required by the visa. They are both now naturalized US citizens.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> A couple of moons ago I might have considered a "much younger" woman. Today, were I seeking a woman, which I must once again profess that I am NOT, she would have to be within a few years of my age. There were several instances in my life where I got involved with substantially younger women and needless to say, it was a transient thing. Not much in common across large age gaps. I have a few women friends (I didn't say "girlfriends" to avoid misunderstandings), and am not against additional friends (of either sex).


I'm glad you clarified the women friends part, other wise Rammy would be very jealous! 



Latestarter said:


> RA, yes, my second wife was what many in this country refer to as a "mail order bride", though I didn't meet her through the mail, nor did I "buy" her from an advertisement. I met her through a foreign "dating site" that introduces women from other countries (this site was primarily Russian women) to "the world". https://www.elenasmodels.com/ First time I've called up that site in a decade or more... It's changed, but there ya have it.
> 
> These women are unable to find suitable men in their area (for whatever reason) and are seeking what most people are seeking. I visited her in Russia for 2 weeks, then applied for the visa and flew her (and her son) here, We were married within the 90 day window as required by the visa. They are both now naturalized US citizens.



You could have been on the reality show "90-day fiancé" lol. I was already in the US (and already obtained work visa on my own) when I met my DH so no "mail order bride" for him.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> I'm glad you clarified the women friends part, other wise Rammy would be very jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> You could have been on the reality show "90-day fiancé" lol. I was already in the US (and already obtained work visa on my own) when I met my DH so no "mail order bride" for him.


Im not jealous. I wonder if they have Italian dating sites like that. 
Your husband could screw with people and tell them you were a mail order bride just to see thier reaction. Haha!


----------



## Bruce

Mail order from Texas!

I'm sure a lot of those "mail order" brides are simply looking for a fast track to get into the USA.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> I wonder if they have Italian dating sites like that.


I'm sure there is one out there.



Bruce said:


> I'm sure a lot of those "mail order" brides are simply looking for a fast track to get into the USA.


I'm sure of that too. Dang it! I did this all wrong!!! Hahahah


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but we won't think you are a gold digger since you took the "do it yourself" path!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Yeah but we won't think you are a gold digger since you took the "do it yourself" path!


Sometimes I tell DH that next time I'm marrying for money forget this marrying for love thing. Hahaha


----------



## Rammy

Just got an email from Ebay that the Khaki Campbells I had bid on has been relisted. They initially "sold" for $41.00 plus $20/00 shipping. They are relisted for $15.00. I also saw another ad on here for khaki's for$10.00 plus $18.00 shipping that I can buy now. Do you think thats a better deal? I can get the gift card to buy them tonight after work if they are still available. I have never raised ducks before and thought that would be a good first hatch in my new incubator. Thoughts?


----------



## RollingAcres

For how many ducks?


----------



## Rammy

The ten dollar one is for six eggs. The other one I had initially lost the first time and just got relisted is for 12 eggs.


----------



## RollingAcres

I think it sounds reasonable. For the $10 ones, with shipping, you'd be paying $4.67 per egg. For the other you said they relisted for $15 but that might go up because it's a bid right? Plus $20 shipping?
I just googled duck eggs, I think the prices are generally $4 - $5/egg.


----------



## Rammy

Ok. I thought the $10 dollar ones would be the better deal especially that I can buy them now opposed to seeing how high the others get. I only placed a maximum bid on the others up to $20 dollars. Im sure it will be outbid. The auction ends in two days. Lets hope!! hahaha!!


----------



## RollingAcres

I think so too just because you won't know how much the bid will go up to. The last time it was $41 plus $20 shipping but for how many eggs? At that price, if it's for 12 eggs then you'd be paying $5.08/egg. But who knows what price the bid would go up to.


----------



## Rammy

Just looked at that listing for the 12 khaki eggs and the shipping has been lowered to 8.75. Before it was 20 dollars. If they "sold" for 41.00 before plus the $20 dollars shipping, then why are they relisted? Hmmmm..........going to get a gift card to buy those others tonight if they are still listed.


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Sometimes I tell DH that next time I'm marrying for money forget this marrying for love thing. Hahaha


Jeff Bezos is going to be available very soon, tho his worth is going to be substantially lower once his current wife takes 1/2 of his assets. You'll have to get by on a paltry $68 billion.......





(Joe... that means the-soon-to-be former Mrs Bezos will also soon be available......)


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> You'll have to get by on a paltry $68 billion.......


Hmmm I don't think that's enough. 



greybeard said:


> (Joe... that means the-soon-to-be former Mrs Bezos will also soon be available......)


Too bad Joe had repeatedly stated that he is NOT looking for a woman.


----------



## Latestarter

I don't think I'd make a very good trophy husband... But if she has a spare billion she'd like to give to a guy like me, I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## Bruce

Is there any way to find out what the hatch rate is for eggs from these 2 people? $10 + shipping means nothing if they don't hatch.


----------



## Rammy

Probably not. Guess I will find out.


----------



## Rammy

So the temperature is dropping, people have cleaned out wallyworld, according to my Mom, who went up earlier today for the big winter storm supplies. The thing is, we probably wont get anything other than a dusting, if even that. Just amazes me how much people panic over something that doesnt last more than a day if even that.
I am off til next Tues and could care less what mother nature might throw this way. I plan on sleeping until its over.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I find it amusing  when a hurricane  is churning. ..people act like they are crazed...really ? You live in florida, you should ALWAYS be prepared for a storm...period
Just enjoy your time off Rammy, thanks for the help today.....forgot to tell you i cancelled the NJ giants order as i am getting 9 eggs per day and the rabbits are on day 30 and no kits yet


----------



## Mike CHS

At any day of the year we could go 30 days or more without having to go to the store but that's a habit gained in Florida and I haven't made an effort to change it.


----------



## Rammy

That just means your not only a smart shoppr, but you know the value of being prepared.


----------



## Latestarter

Here I've been thinking I've got to STOP buying freezer fillers... The big chest freezer outside is full and the fridge one is as well. I think I need to concentrate on emptying both over the coming months. Kinda went overboard but when meat was on sale, I like to stock up.


----------



## Mike CHS

Latestarter said:


> Here I've been thinking I've got to STOP buying freezer fillers... The big chest freezer outside is full and the fridge one is as well. I think I need to concentrate on emptying both over the coming months. Kinda went overboard but when meat was on sale, I like to stock up.



We have two big freezers as well as two refrigerators.


----------



## Rammy

Im ticked. I have a 100 gallon rubbermaid stock tank that has the plug you can unscrew to empty it. Its been leaking right at the bottom on the outside closest to the tank. After several attempts to use plumpers tape( @Baymule will know why I spelled it that way), I got a whole new replacement part and just put it on.
Its still leaking in the same spot!!
It shouldnt be leaking st all. I even had sprayed that stupid stuff they advertise on tv thats suppose to stop leaks. That crap dont work. So now what?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Im ticked. I have a 100 gallon rubbermaid stock tank that has the plug you can unscrew to empty it. Its been leaking right at the bottom on the outside closest to the tank. After several attempts to use plumpers tape( @Baymule will know why I spelled it that way), I got a whole new replacement part and just put it on.
> Its still leaking in the same spot!!
> It shouldnt be leaking st all. I even had sprayed that stupid stuff they advertise on tv thats suppose to stop leaks. That crap dont work. So now what?



Rammy, not completly sure  i am getting the visual,  is it the tank part that is leaking or the screw in plug ?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rammy, not completly sure  i am getting the visual,  is it the pank part that is leaking or the screw in plug ?



Husband said to try pipe dope or plumbers puddy


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Also, see if the tack itself is cracked where the plug screws in.


----------



## Rammy

Its the part that goes up against the tank that the screw plug screws into. Its leaking behind that part. I cant do anything right now since its full of water. Im sure it will all leak out by tomorrow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

If thats the part then use plumbers putty / puddy...


----------



## Bruce

Does that part screw into the tank? I'm with STA, could be the tank has a small crack where those parts are.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Does that part screw into the tank? I'm with STA, could be the tank has a small crack where those parts are.


Its the part that you insert into the tank, then screw a big ring onto it on the outside, then you screw the plug into that. Where its leaking is just behind the part you put on the tank that you put the drain plug into. My luck there is a crack there and wont be able to fix it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Maybe a gasket between the big ring and the tank?

BTW, how are you liking your new car?


----------



## Rammy

It comes with a gasket. Its leaking behind the hard plastic piece the gasket goes onto.
Like the car just fine. Dont like the payments.


----------



## Latestarter

sounds like a poorly fitting gasket.


----------



## Rammy

The one I replaced was leaking in the same spot. It didnt do it for years then started leaking so thats why I replaced it thinking it was worn out. Guess not.


----------



## Rammy

Its been pouring the rain down here since about 3pm. Really cold and nasty. Didnt get any snow at all except for some sleet type stuff late last night that didnt really amount to much. Stayed home all day. Got some laundry done and transplanted some seedlings I started couple weeks ago into some peat pots.
Think stray kitty has a home. One of the techs at work has a freind that is looking for a kitty so she is going to foster her and try to get her litterbox trained until she goes to her new home. Had her physical done and she is healthy as can be so thats good. Now I dont have to worry about something happening to her here.


----------



## farmerjan

There might very well be a minute stress fracture where the screw in part goes.  One thing, I have found over the years that those Rubbermaid tanks will get leaks and they are practically impossible to fix and for it to last. 
I have switched to the black stock tanks that TSC has.  They are a little more flexible and don't seem to have all the problems that the grey Rubbermaid ones do.  They also absorb the heat in the winter so thaw quicker and are just a little tiny bit lower.  They are smooth sided also and still will stack if needed to store them.  Because they are not quite so "rigid" they will take a little more moving around, and not have any issues.  I do believe that they have a very small valve/drain in them, but honestly, that is just not something I want to deal with.  I will scoop out buckets of water until I can tip it if I have to empty them.


----------



## Rammy

Iv got one of those tanks you mentioned and it does have that valve, but when  i need to empty it, I just tip it over when the water gets low enough. I just thought Id try fixing this one too so I could use it. Guess I'll make a tater planter out if it.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Guess I'll make a tater planter out if it.



At least the gophers won't eat your taters!


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Its the part that you insert into the tank, then screw a big ring onto it on the outside, then you screw the plug into that. Where its leaking is just behind the part you put on the tank that you put the drain plug into. My luck there is a crack there and wont be able to fix it.


They're called bulkhead fittings. I've come across more than one new tank where the outside nut was not very tight straight from the retailer/factory, & I've also successfully fixed several cracked tanks at the drain location, usually with JB weld or 2 part marine epoxy, tho windshield urethane adhesive is more flexible, and it's considered a 100% permanent fix.
Don't even think about using silicone. It will seal for a short period but will begin leaking again quickly thereafter.


Latestarter said:


> sounds like a poorly fitting gasket.



What they look like uninstalled..the part in his hand is the nut that goes on the outside:




The part that goes in from the inside of the tank:



Assembled..outside view:




The urethane gaskets are plenty thick, but as you can see from the picture, fit pretty loosely around the threaded tube. The gasket will often bunch up when tightened, which causes a poor seal and a drip. When assembling, lube the gasket up with a bit of Vaseline or other urethane safe lubricant. (don't use mineral oil..even food grade ..it will disintegrate the urethane gasket)

But, it's usually not the gasket or the bulkhead fitting itself. The wall of the tank develops a crack radiating out from the bore that the fitting goes in, and that's where you do the repair. The tanks are made with an inset where the fitting goes, to help prevent animals from stepping on the drain and for whatever reason, that inset is thinner than the rest of the tank. It's also the area that gets the most stress because the whole weight of the volume of water is pressing down and out on that area much more than nearer the top of the tank.

Another good repair method is 'plastic welding' which is done with a souped up hair dyer with little nozzles (you can buy them at Harbor Freight) and you melt a stick that looks a lot like a hot glue stick. You have to get the same type plastic stick the tank is made from, but they can usually be bought at the same place the gun is sold.
It should probably be HDPE type 2, as that is the same material the tanks are originally made from and it is accepted by FDA as being 100% non toxic. (It is also almost always made from recycled HDPE which of course= 'free range' plastic (the best kind) & and of course...Gluten free as well.)
They come in handy for lots of different plastic repair jobs and well worth the investment. No matter what method you use, the tank has to be clean and dry before the repair is made.


Tho a tank may say Rubbermaid, the material is not rubber. It's HDPE.  Temperature variations from below zero to over 100 degrees can cause the High Density Polly Ethylene plastic to get brittle and crack. These tanks all seem to do much much better if setting on a concrete slab so the load is distributed evenly, instead of on uneven ground caused by settling of the tank. (water weighs about 8.3 lbs per gallons so a 50 gal tank can weigh 400+ lbs when full)



farmerjan said:


> One thing, I have found over the years that those Rubbermaid tanks will get leaks and they are practically impossible to fix and for it to last.


Jan, Rubbermaid stock tanks used to be the top line, but the entire Rubbermaid company basically went out of business in the late 90s and their assets auctioned off to settle liabilities (debt) Their most valuable asset was the name and it was bought by a company called Newell and their products are no longer quite up to the decades old standard Rubbermaid had. You can blame Walmart for that.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newell_Brands#Rubbermaid
It's like the brand Bell & Howell.there is no Bell & Howell company any more, just a name that has been sold and you'll see that name slapped on all kinds of products that have little or nothing to do with the fine products B&H used to make and sell.

Newell sold off licensing rights for trashcans and consumer totes to another company called United Solutions in 2017 and they now make all those trash cans and totes you see in Walmart today that carry the Rubbermaid name, but Newell still makes the outdoor stuff like stock tanks.

Or, I guess you can buy some of that As Seen On TV tape that the guy fixed a cut-in-half-boat with.


----------



## Rammy

Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## Rammy

I won the other auction for the 12 khaki campbell hatching eggs. Was really hoping I would be outbid but I was wrong. I won the bid at $20 and shipping is $8.75. What the heck was I thinking?


----------



## farmerjan

If you are lucky to get a 50% hatch from the shipped eggs then maybe you will have a few extras to sell.  Plus eggs from 2 different places will give you a chance to have 2 different bloodlines to use for some crossbreeding. This time of year, with the temps all over the place, you will be fortunate to get that.  All they need is one day of too much chill and your fertility/viability will drop.  Many times the eggs will start to develop but will die after a week.  It has alot to do with the chilling/mishandling of the eggs.  It won't be anything you do wrong, it will have happened before they get to you.   One other thing, when you do get them, make sure you let them "rest" for 24 hours in a room temp room before you set them.  The "germ" really needs to adjust before it is "asked" to start growing in the incubator.  I will not get eggs shipped to me before April, and then it can be risky.  Cooler is better than too hot, but a cold snap/chill can just demolish the viability.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good luck - hope you get a decent hatch!


----------



## Rammy

It will be a learning experience thats for sure. I know one shipment is coming from Michigan. Hope they will be ok.  The others will be coming from Lousiana. I will have 18 eggs in the new bator. I already have it set for the 28 day incubation but wont add water and get the humidity level up til the day before. Thank you about the wait time for putting the eggs. I have been trying to read up and look up info on how to have a successful hatch on ducks. Ive done chickens before with pretty good success, but this will be a first time on ducks.  I might give a few to @CntryBoy777  as a house warming gift. 
I definetly will wait a day or two to put them in once I get them. I do want to give them as much a chance as possible. Im having them delivered to my work so I will get them while Im there and they wont be setting on my porch until I get home if its cold. 
Im also getting about 20 chicks from Ideal around the end of  February. I will be up to my armpits on baby fuzzy butts!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh good, if your going to deliver them to CntryBoy777,  you can stop by here and stay for a vist, maby make a river run on the boat or take the side by side out in the woods....lol may catch a redneck for you  you can always throw him back into the woods if you don't  want him


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have to first get In the house.....and being in Florida it will already be Warm..........but, once that happens ya will be more than Welcome to stay a few days if'n ya so desire....tho, until the stuff gets down here accommodations may be a bit scarce, so bring your sleeping bag witcha!!.....


----------



## Rammy

I visit my freind in NC and sleep on the love seat. Just give me a pillow and blanket. Heck, I could just get a sleeping bag. Would be like camping out. I dont get the duck eggs til the 22nd on the 12 dozen. The others should get here sooner.


----------



## Rammy

Its been an extremely boring day. Rained all day. Sinuses feel like I have a constant headache. Been feeling kind of weird lately. Kind of a cross between restless and apprehensive to tired and frustrated. Cant really explain it. Just feel off, you know?
Maybe its just the weather.
Maybe its Mabelline.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Maby it's  Mabelline  oh Rammy, you may be bored. ..but you sure is funny honey


----------



## farmerjan

Higher humidity for ducks;  my mom used to take a bottle of room temp water and spritz a little on them once a day,  as if the duck came back to the nest from a swim in the pond.  Don't know if it helped, but she always had good hatches... She like the Black East Indies.  We had them on our pond just for fun.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> I visit my freind in NC and sleep on the love seat. Just give me a pillow and blanket. Heck, I could just get a sleeping bag. Would be like camping out. I dont get the duck eggs til the 22nd on the 12 dozen. The others should get here sooner.



That's 144 eggs! 

snicker snicker


----------



## Rammy

Oops. Ment 12 eggs. I will have 18 eggs total when they all arrive.


----------



## Baymule

I know. I just can't help being a smart A$$.


----------



## Rammy

Thats ok. Thats why I love you.  besides being funny and smart, too.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> Maybe its Mabelline.



My Texas Aggie I/Q is getting in the way, but I have no idea what that means.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> My Texas Aggie I/Q is getting in the way, but I have no idea what that means.


It was a advertisment for MABLELLINE MASCARA, they had a little jingle that sang ...maby it's  Mablelline


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> My Texas Aggie I/Q is getting in the way, but I have no idea what that means.


Yeah, its from a commercial for makeup. Im sure your beautiful gal knows exactly what it is!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> Im sure your beautiful gal knows exactly what it is!



Actually, she didn't either.  I think it's because we don't watch TV at all, so we don't see the commercials.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

There you go again Rammy ...got me to laughing too hard. I swear if and when you and I meet up it would be a riot of laughing, your just too funny


----------



## Rammy

Here ya go. It does the jingle at the end. Picked a short one for you so your not tortured. Enjoy!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> There you go again Rammy ...got me to laughing too hard. I swear if and when you and I meet up it would be a riot of laughing, your just too funny


Actually I can be very quiet and dont talk much depending on the situation. Some have said Im guarded, aloof, stuff like that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I don't  care what others have said, I already like you, I find you funny as can be , self sufficient  and intelligent. ..


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Actually I can be very quiet and dont talk much depending on the situation. Some have said Im guarded, aloof, stuff like that.


DD1's best friend it like that. People mention how quiet she is. HAH!!! Not at OUR house she isn't. I think she makes up for being quiet around others she knows less well.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, Im kinda like that depending on how well I know someone. Of course, on the phone is another matter. Then again, once I know you pretty well, I'll talk your ear off.


----------



## Bruce

So you were somewhat subdued at Mike's for the BYH get together?


----------



## Latestarter

Actually, I found her quite "normal" as far as communicative and interaction. Though she does like to "hide" behind people, especially when cameras are present.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

BTW, I looked for that picture yesterday but couldn't find it.  Did it get removed?


----------



## Rammy

What pic? The arm pic? Its on @Mike CHS thread, I think. Or maybe @CntryBoy777 's thread. Should still be there. 
When we did the get together, since it was a small group, I was a little more comfortable, but if it was a larger group, Id probably be quieter. I dont like large crowds.
Even when I was younger and my parents would have family get togethers, you would never see me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RAMMY here is the  light information. ...LEPOWER  Solar Powered SecurityLight model DS-90-938DC
Has two 180 degree beam angle lights to turn as you want... going out now to check them out


----------



## CntryBoy777

....now ya can have your very own copy....


----------



## Bruce

Dang it all Mike did it AGAIN!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> RAMMY here is the  light information. ...LEPOWER  Solar Powered SecurityLight model DS-90-938DC
> Has two 180 degree beam angle lights to turn as you want... going out now to check them out


Thank you!


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> View attachment 57133 ....now ya can have your very own copy....


 Thank you, @CntryBoy777 ! Now there you are, @Senile_Texas_Aggie .


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Thank you!



You are most welcome


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Actually I can be very quiet and dont talk much depending on the situation. Some have said Im guarded, aloof, stuff like that.


Yeah....me too.



*NOT!!!!! *


----------



## Baymule

You can always pick Rammy out of a crowd. She's the one with that super cool arm tatoo on her face.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> You can always pick Rammy out of a crowd. She's the one with that super cool arm tatoo on her face.


----------



## Rammy

Stopped for gas this morning at Krogers and guess who was at the next set of pumps over? Goobermooch!  I had gone to pay for my gas and when I came back I saw this car at the pumps and realized who it was. Thought about waving but decided to just ignore him. 
He didnt leave til after I did. Never got out of the car. I watched when I had to stop at tge light. Weird.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! That’s just weird. Is he following you now?


----------



## Rammy

I dont think so. I think its just a coincidence. He works nights so he was probably there to get gas also but when he saw me didnt want to? I dont know. I know he's had me followed before because once I saw a car outside my work and when I went to go close the windows, I saw th person lift something up to their face and lean forward. I think it was a camera. But by the time I processed that thought and looked, they were gone. I could care less if he is following me. Im not doing anything interesting.


----------



## RollingAcres

That neighbor of yours is just weird and creepy.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> Actually I can be very quiet and dont talk much depending on the situation.



I know this will be scary for you, Miss @Rammy, but I am that way as well.  Have you ever read the book _Quiet_ by Susan Cain?  Fascinating book about introverts, written by an introvert.  She has a lecture on TED if you feel like watching.



Rammy said:


> Thank you, @CntryBoy777 ! Now there you are, @Senile_Texas_Aggie .



 I have saved a copy for possible use later <evil cackle>


----------



## RollingAcres

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I have saved a copy for possible use later <evil cackle>


----------



## Baymule

I think I would have waved and grinned real big.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I think I would have waved and grinned real big.


I thought about it, but decided to just ignore him. He isnt worth the energy to wave at. Let him be a weirdo. Dont care anymore.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Could you do animal boarding  at your place after the cows go ?


----------



## Rammy

No. I dont have the set up for that. I thought about renting the pasture out and did have several people come out and were interested, but was afraid that goobermooch would harm their animals, so I didnt. Wouldnt of felt right about it. So thats one reason I do the cows. Something to keep the grass ate down and I dont get too attached to.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> I thought about it, but decided to just ignore him. He isnt worth the energy to wave at. Let him be a weirdo. Dont care anymore.


Water off a Rammy's back!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Rammy

Duck eggs came today! Got all 18 same day. Will put them in the incubator this Friday. That should be ok, right?
 Heres some pics.....




 




 

They all look intact but will check them further when I get home.


----------



## RollingAcres

Fingers crossed for a successful hatch!
I want to hatch some eggs too but I really don't want anymore chickens.


----------



## Latestarter

Hatch them and then sell them after a bit.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, @RollingAcres thats what I did and do if I dont want to keep the chicks. I place and ad and tell people they are straight run and most of the time mixed breed chickens. Ive never had anyone complain they werent pure bred. Its interesting to see what color feathers they come out with when they start losing thier baby fuzz.


----------



## RollingAcres

So is that what you're going to do with those duck eggs or you are actually going to keep the ducks?


----------



## Rammy

Probably sell them. Figured I might give a few to @CntryBoy777 as a housewarming gift at some point if he wants some.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya are sooo Kind @Rammy and I certainly can't say no to some Khaki Campbells....we'll just have to see how things go....with the hatch and the closing..........they begin to lay between 17-20wks of age normally.....


----------



## Rammy

Just opened the box to remove the eggs and the one box that had the 12 in it had one that was cracked beyond repair. Thats ok. With shipping that can happen. 
Im going set them this weekend. It wont hurt to wait a couple days will it? Im going to fire up the incubators and get them warmed up and the humidity set. 
Heres a pic of the eggs unwrapped. 




 
Heres the cracked egg.



 

Bummer.


----------



## farmerjan

Seeing how duck eggs have a much tougher shell than chicken eggs, they had to have had some pretty rough handling.... That's "gov't " employees for you....
Let them sit at least 24 hours, but not much longer than 48.  If they got chilled at all the germ will be weak so you need to get them started but they need to "settle" after getting used as a football in transit.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Fingers crossed for a successful hatch!
> I want to hatch some eggs too but I really don't want anymore chickens.


Then get duck eggs. Or turkey eggs. Or Guinea eggs. Or Peafowl eggs.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Then get duck eggs. Or turkey eggs. Or Guinea eggs. Or Peafowl eggs.



     Talk about an enabler......


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> Seeing how duck eggs have a much tougher shell than chicken eggs, they had to have had some pretty rough handling.... That's "gov't " employees for you....
> Let them sit at least 24 hours, but not much longer than 48.  If they got chilled at all the germ will be weak so you need to get them started but they need to "settle" after getting used as a football in transit.


I kept watching the transit info so as soon as the eggs were delivered I ran out to the mailbox at work to get them. It wasnt too cold today but I didnt want them sitting out there getting any colder. Right now Im getting the incubators up and running and getting the humidity levels stabilized. Couple of the eggs are huge. Im hoping they arent double yolkers.


----------



## Latestarter

Good luck with the hatch!


----------



## Rammy

Im such an idiot. I couldnt figure out why the hydrometer on my new incubator wasnt displaying anything. Figured out it works better if you put the battery in it. Duh!


----------



## Baymule

And you sent me a PM, but we were outside taking advantage of the good weather, doing a burn pile.  By the time I came in and settled down, you had already figured it out. I'm so glad that I was such a big help!


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I know. I just thought I was doing something wrong. Actually didnt realize there was a battery compartment on that stupid thing. I had Pm'd you because I knew you had one and thought maybe you would know why it wasnt working. Once I started looking at it more carefully, I realized my mistake. Thats usually what I do is get all freaked about something then later when I get logical about it, go, ohhhh......duh! Thanks for replying though. 

On another note, I had started a thread on GHM drive and am a little disappointed that no one has replied to it with their feelings, thoughts, or anything on it. I know many have complained about the ads on here and the pages jumping because of it. Im not trying to advocate that people on here get the GHM for that reason, but as there are so many on here that love the sight and want to see it stay for many years to come, I think we should do something to help support the sight. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure what GHM is?


----------



## Rammy

Golden Herd Member.


----------



## Bruce

I was going to suggest that you need a man to help with those highly technical devices. But I figured the would be too painful even though you would know I was KIDDING!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I was going to suggest that you need a man to help with those highly technical devices. But I figured the would be too painful even though you would know I was KIDDING!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce kidding is the process of birthing baby goats...is there something you need to share?! 

Just teasing!


----------



## Bruce

Uh, I don't think so. There is only one goat here. An old goat. And I am he! No kids of any type coming out of me I can assure you.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> No kids of any type coming out of me I can assure you.


I'd hope a goat kid doesn't *come out of you. *


----------



## Rammy

Put the duck eggs in last night. Humidity was down to 35 this morning so I added more water. Will just have to keep ontop of it best I can. The display already says 27 days. The countdown begins! Got the other bator set up for backup and/or to put any hatching chicks in when the time comes to fluff out and use as a temporary brooder til I can move them i to the permanent one after they are born. I love chick tv!


----------



## Rammy

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/bradyville-bottle-buckling-goats-multi/6786465497.html

How cute is this one? Awwwww................yes I troll CL..............


----------



## Bruce

"*BOTTLE BUCKLING (GOATS) MULTI COLOR BLUE EYES - $80125"
*
Gosh that is an awfully expensive goat!


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, no kidding! and no pun intended..............


----------



## Baymule

Baby animals are adorable, then they grow up. LOL LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ohhhhhh Rammy, that sure was a cuteie pie,  $80 is cheap for a buckling...but ya know you're  going to have to get two


----------



## Rammy

I think the poster forgot the hyphen between 80 and 125..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I noticed that part...but they sure were handsome goats for the price !


----------



## Bruce

Oh 80-125. That means they will pay YOU $45 to take him! Now that is a good deal.


----------



## Rammy

Had a heart attack this morning. I went in to check the incubator humidity level and it was 44%! I then noticed I forgot to put the vent plug back on last night after adding water.
Oops! But being its just day two of incubation, hopefully it didnt mess anything up.


----------



## Rammy

Its pouring the rain down here right now. The weather channel has upped the time for it to change over to snow to about 3pm today, if I heard it right. Need to get another round bale for the cows. Might take the pickup and go get one at the CO-OP down near Briley Prkwy. Saw they had rounds stacked on the area you back up to get loaded. Might call first see how much they are.
Then have them load it suicide, strap it down, bring it home, back up to the gate, and push! Think I can do it? Haha!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

It's snowing hard here in Booneville, AR (meaning it may actually cover the ground ).  Probably a lot more headed your way.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Then have them load it suicide, strap it down, bring it home, back up to the gate, and push! Think I can do it? Haha!


Sure you can. Just back up real FAST and stomp the brakes.  It will roll right out. Wonder how I know that?


----------



## Latestarter

When you get home Rammy, drop the tail gate and get rolling backwards toward the gate to the pasture. (Open the gate first of course) As you start to pass through, slam on the breaks and the roll should do the rest by itself.


----------



## Baymule

It helps to have the loader roll the bale to the top side before setting it in your truck. Then it is not setting on the flat side and will roll out easier.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Sure you can. Just back up real FAST and stomp the brakes.  It will roll right out. Wonder how I know that?


@Baymule


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Had a heart attack this morning. I went in to check the incubator humidity level and it was 44%! I then noticed I forgot to put the vent plug back on last night after adding water.
> Oops! But being its just day two of incubation, hopefully it didnt mess anything up.


Tsk tsk tsk Rammy...first you forgot the batteries now you forgot the vent plug. You're fired!


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> Sure you can. Just back up real FAST and stomp the brakes.  It will roll right out. Wonder how I know that?


Some how this part of the message got left off and it posted.  Yep, been there done that like @Baymule  said.  Helps to not have a fence close that it can roll into.  Also helps if the back end of the truck is down the hill a little.  But it is the easiest on your back and won't cause a hernia trying to push.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Had a heart attack this morning.


Don't DO that!!!!!!!! Geez, I thought you meant for real! 



Rammy said:


> Then have them load it suicide


And what does that mean?


----------



## Rammy

Suicide means the hole in the middle is not facing the rear of the truck. Shotgun means the center is facing towards the back. Do you ever see a big rig hauling of coils of steel or something similar? 




 see how these rolls are facing on the truck? Its called suicide when loaded that way because if the truck stops suddenly and it breaks loose your done for. If they were facing the other way, its called shotgun. Get it? Something I learned from ex husband truck driver.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

farmerjan said:


> Helps to not have a fence close that it can roll into.



True - have (had) the broken post to prove it.  Ya live and learn.


----------



## greybeard

I've had quite a few that wouldn't roll out of a pickup when the ground was wet. The tires just slid. That method is really hard on a truck's suspension too. After a broken spring hanger, I don't do it any more.
I have a sturdy post, that I permanently tied a good 3/4" dia poly rope to, in a big loop and just drop it over the bale then slowly pull forward. It's never failed and the bale drops and stays right where it fell out of the truck bed.


----------



## Rammy

Put a roast in the oven about 11:30 with some minced onion in it. Sure smells good! Going to put some taters and carrots in about 2:30.  Cant wait.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Baymule said:


> Sure you can. Just back up real FAST and stomp the brakes.  It will roll right out. Wonder how I know that?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rammy said:


> Put a roast in the oven about 11:30 with some minced onion in it. Sure smells good! Going to put some taters and carrots in about 2:30.  Cant wait.



I made roast, potatoes, and carrots on Wednesday night. Had homemade biscuits with it!! Talk about comfort food and perfect for cold weather! Now, what to make tonight??


----------



## Latestarter

leftovers?  Course if it was cooked Wednesday, it's probably long gone by now... combination of taste and hungry family members.


----------



## Rammy

Chicken and dumplings is always a good comfort food.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Get it?


Yep!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Latestarter the roast, potatoes, and carrots are long gone! 

I’m just waking up from an accidental nap! Gotta hurry and find something to feed these kids!


----------



## Latestarter

A NAP!!!  Thank you to all who made this possible for you! The family is (I'm certain) in no imminent danger of starving! I'm sure you'll "throw something nutritious & tasty" together and all will be happy and satisfied. If not, tell em go to MacDonald's and leave you in peace!  More important that you had that nap!


----------



## Mike CHS

Did your seeds for your spring garden sprout?  I was curious since I planted mine 4 days ago and they are pretty much all up.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah they did. Need to get some plant food because they look like their dying evdn tho Ive watered them. Ive transplanted some of them into bigger peat pots, too.


----------



## Mike CHS

Mine came up also and are doing pretty good on the heat mat.  It's keeping it right at 75 even though the porch drops down to as low as the mid 50's over night.


----------



## Rammy

I dont have a heat mat. You think that may be why? I keep it around 72 degrees in here. Any hotter and I sweat. I can order a mat if necessary.


----------



## Rammy

Went out a little while ago to break the ice in the water troughs for the cows. They were frozen about an inch or so but broke easy with the hatchet. 
Went into the coop and had to move the hanging feeder for the chickens because there was a big puddle of water right under it and they were standing in it. Didnt like that much so moved it over to drier ground and went and got the pitchfork to fluff their bedding and tossed some into the hole to fill it up to soak up all that water. 
Of course, while doing this, the idiot chickens were freaking out flying everywhere. Nooo, they cant go outside, the ground has that chicken eating snow on it! The horrors! 
Stupid chickens.
Got three eggs while out there and thought about putting them in with the duck eggs when there is 21 days to go see if they hatch out. 
Poor birds outside keep coming to see if there is any seed i  them. I forgot to get some.  I need to go to Scottsville tomorrow to get some chicken feed so I'll try to get it then. 
Here is a pic of our little snowstorm that cleared the milk and bread at Krogers.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Rammy

Im about to do something stupid. Found a CL ad for 6 Swedish Duckilngs for free. Lady is being kicked out by her boyfreind and needs a home asap..soooooo, Im gonna go get them. I can keep them in the barn temporarily until I can find a home or maybe sell them. Someone is also giving away an angus baby heifer that cant walk. Think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Bruce

I see that you have found BYC


----------



## Rammy

Ive been on there before but am unable to get my old account back. Its the same name I use here but none of the passwords I remember using work. I sent an email to contact us asking for help but no one replied so I opened a new one with @Rammy1964. I had been on there years ago when I first got chickens.


----------



## Mike CHS

Mike CHS said:


> Mine came up also and are doing pretty good on the heat mat.  It's keeping it right at 75 even though the porch drops down to as low as the mid 50's over night.



If they germinated you should be OK with the temp.  I just have cool weather things planted and they can take the cooler temps once they get going but summer veggies have a little rougher time.


----------



## Rammy

Ive got lettuce, onions, kale, and carrots started. Carrots and lettuce not doing too good.


----------



## Mike CHS

I've never started carrots inside so no help there but are your seedling getting plenty of light. Mine was looking kind of spindly till I put the grow lights up.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah. I have grow lights on them.


----------



## Rammy

Just got back from getting those ducks. Couple of them are bigger than the rest. Think those two are drakes. Going to keep them a while and then see f I can sell them.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Just got back from getting those ducks. Couple of them are bigger than the rest. Think those two are drakes. Going to keep them a while and then see f I can sell them.


Score! 
You can use the top of the refrigerator as a heat mat.


----------



## Rammy

Yep. Score! Im thinking $20 per duck? Or $45 for a breeding pair? Someone also had a calf for free diwn there but I didnt call on that one because they stated it was two days old and couldnt walk. Dont have time for that.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

What color Swedish ducks? Will they be crested?


----------



## Rammy

They are swedish black ducks. Dont think they are crested.


----------



## farmerjan

If they are anything like the purebreds, they are actually a " Swedish Blue" duck.  No crests, and have a patch of white where the throat meets the body, and 2-3 pure white feathers in each wing, the outside flight feathers, which make it look like a little white tucked at the end of the wings when held against the body.  The bluish feathers are actually edged with a little darker blue lacing.  The are quite pretty when fully feathered.    Medium sized in the duck world, bigger than a Khaki, smaller than a pekin.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Interesting!


----------



## Rammy

Thats what the lady told me they were. Got them out in the barn righ now. I put them in the brooder for the chicks
.im thinking of putting them in the stall so they have more room. They seem to have all thier feathers so Im wondering if they still need a heatlamp.


----------



## farmerjan

If they are fully feathered, they don't need a heat lamp.  But if you put them in the brooder, and have some heat on them, I would turn it down but not move them until this cold weather snap passes now.  You could cause them to get sick by changing the temps.  If you put them in there with no heat, then, yes, you can move them somewhere they are out of the cold wind but no heat lamp.


----------



## farmerjan

Of course, they could be a cross, but the only real black ducks are the Black East Indie and the Cayuga.  Swedish blues and Cayugas are about the same size, the Black  East Indie is smaller like the Khaki but even a bit smaller.


----------



## Rammy

I have a 100w light bulb on them right now. They were fine this morning. Going to try and pry loose the big chicken tractor outside and put it in the barn to keep them in until the cold snap passes. Going to get more chick feed today on my chicken feed run and get birdseed for the bird feeders. Poor birds are going to town on the suet I put out there.
Right now Im waiting on the electrician to come check an outlet and to replace a switch in the storage shed.


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> Of course, they could be a cross, but the only real black ducks are the Black East Indie and the Cayuga.  Swedish blues and Cayugas are about the same size, the Black  East Indie is smaller like the Khaki but even a bit smaller.


Ive been reading up on these ducks. They did give examples on them as far as body size and temperment to the two breeds you mentioned.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Put a roast in the oven about 11:30 with some minced onion in it. Sure smells good! Going to put some taters and carrots in about 2:30.  Cant wait.


Guess I missed dinner at your house!


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Carrots and lettuce not doing too good.





Mike CHS said:


> I've never started carrots inside so no help there



I've never started carrots or lettuce inside either. Those I just direct sow when it's time. Carrots take a long time to germinate.


----------



## Rammy

Still have leftovers!


----------



## Rammy

Ok. The ducklings are stupid. I managed to get the big chicken tractor in the barn, and after some repairs from where the cows rubbed the wire loose, moved the ducks into there. Much more room.
I put a bucket of water in there so they would have an ample supply. They think its a kiddie pool. Splashing everywhere. Sitting in it. Drinking? Noooooo. Its a pool!  Dumba$$e$.
Got them some chick feed that has 24% protien and had a pic of a baby duck on it. Also got a bag of shavings. Should be good to go now.


----------



## Bruce

Ducks DO like pools. Don't know enough about them to know if they are smart enough to swim in one pool and drink out of another.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Ducks DO like pools. Don't know enough about them to know if they are smart enough to swim in one pool and drink out of another.


No they're not.  They drink while they swim.  It is the nature of the species.  The only way to keep them out of the water, is to have it so they can only get their heads into it to drink.  They need to be able to dip their beaks in up to their nostrils, it helps to keep them clean and will breathe better.  But if it is water, they want to be in it.


----------



## Rammy

I put a hanging waterer out there so they cant go swimming. Thats going to have to do for now until I figure out something else.


----------



## farmerjan

Tha


Rammy said:


> I put a hanging waterer out there so they cant go swimming. Thats going to have to do for now until I figure out something else.


That's best for now while you are having to deal with the cold and keeping them clean and dry.  It won't hurt them, they may not like it... but they will survive.


----------



## Bruce

Dig them a nice big pond!


----------



## Rammy

Ive got a kiddie pool under the house. Of course, its too cold right now. If I filled it up, it would be a skating rink by morning.


----------



## Latestarter

But it would thaw during the day wouldn't it? Except of course on the coldest days... But when it WAS liquid, the ducks would love it. You could always buy them a hot tub... or jacuzzi...


----------



## Rammy

Its suppose to be in the 50s tomorrow but drop down into the lower 20s by Wed night. Suppose to get more snow, too.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> You could always buy them a hot tub... or jacuzzi...


You're supposed to buy her that.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, I know! Right?


----------



## Rammy

Got one of the duck hens sold. Someone was looking for a female because the one they had, something happened to it so the drake is lonely. They are picking it up tomorrow. Put a bucket of water in with them this morning and put a big piece of 6 x 6 piece of wood over it with just enough space for them to dip their heads and get water. Im hoping it stays until I get home. Im going to put a heated bucket in there with them tonight with the wood ontop and maybe a brick to keep it in place. Little suckers dont need to be swimming in this weather.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Ive got a kiddie pool under the house. Of course, its too cold right now. If I filled it up, it would be a skating rink by morning.


So? Get them some ice skates!


----------



## Rammy

Good morning! Checked on the incubator last night and the humidity was down to 10%! Holy moly! I added more water and got it up to 52% in less than an hour. Still reading about that this morning. Not sure why the humidity dropped so much during the day. Cant candle the eggs til this weekend. I do point a flashlight at them from ontop to see if I can spot anything. One looks like it may have something in it but not sure. Hopefully will see many developing this weekend when I do check.
Ducks are doing ok. The bucket with the block of wood on top works great. They still had water but it wasnt dirty or empty. I gave them fresh last night and filled up their hanging feeder. Got one sold already. He's picking it up tomorrow. Got the rest on BHC trade and sell forum if anyone is interested.


----------



## Baymule

I use plastic milk jugs for feeding and watering ducklings/chicks. I even have milk jugs for feeders for grown chickens. I just cut a hole in the jug. Jug gets nasty? No problem! Just get another. For the ducklings cut a hole just big enough for them to get their head in.


----------



## Granny Heeney

Baymule said:


> I use plastic milk jugs for feeding and watering ducklings/chicks. I even have milk jugs for feeders for grown chickens. I just cut a hole in the jug. Jug gets nasty? No problem! Just get another. For the ducklings cut a hole just big enough for them to get their head in.


  Sorry for dipping, but you just solved a problem for me--I use those plastic Folger's containers with the built-in handles to water the girls outside.  My one, single chick has been driving me nuts; no matter what I do with her water situation, she climbs on top and digs at it with her feet, getting bedding in and usually pooping in it within 20 minutes.  DOH!  Use a Folger's canister with a hole big enough for only her head.  Maybe a nice clean rock inside so she can't knock it over.

Thank you @Baymule !    (Sorry for snooping!  LOL)


----------



## Rammy

Not a problem @Granny Heeney . Thats a good idea. I have some milk jugs I can use.


----------



## Rammy

Was a complete sea of mud out in the pasture tonight. Of course, as @Mike CHS already had mentioned in his thread, its poured the rain down all day. Tonight we could get snow or ice, depending where you are.
Hay guy didnt bring any hay because his tractor wont start. So I gave them some square bales tonight. My block of wood ontop of the water bucket seems to be working. Duckies water was almost gone but it lasted all day. Gave them some fresh shavings and food and said see ya later! Chickens coop is completely wet from seepage and water running into the coop. Looks like I'll have to get some pine shavings this weekend so they have some dry bedding, too.
Checked the eggs in the bator tonight and humidity is ok. Pointed a flashlight at some and think I can see some veining in one. Im going to candle this weekend. Hope most of them show somethings going on inside.


----------



## Rammy

No snow or ice this morning but we might get some tonight. Will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Baymule

Granny Heeney said:


> Sorry for dipping, but you just solved a problem for me--I use those plastic Folger's containers with the built-in handles to water the girls outside.  My one, single chick has been driving me nuts; no matter what I do with her water situation, she climbs on top and digs at it with her feet, getting bedding in and usually pooping in it within 20 minutes.  DOH!  Use a Folger's canister with a hole big enough for only her head.  Maybe a nice clean rock inside so she can't knock it over.
> 
> Thank you @Baymule !    (Sorry for snooping!  LOL)


Glad I could be of help! I have one coop where I lay the jug on the side and cut one side out for feed. When I raised ducklings, I used milk jugs for water, with a hole just big enough to get their heads in. Sure kept the pen clean!


----------



## Bruce

Granny Heeney said:


> (Sorry for snooping! LOL)


We don't call it snooping here, we call it stalking  @Senile_Texas_Aggie is the master of the craft.



Rammy said:


> No snow or ice this morning but we might get some tonight. Will believe it when I see it.


And be unhappy if you do! We are supposed to get a bit more snow this afternoon and tomorrow. Above freezing now, raining on and off, melting the snow and making ice.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> And be unhappy if you do! We are supposed to get a bit more snow this afternoon and tomorrow. Above freezing now, raining on and off, melting the snow and making ice.


It's been raining since yesterday. My driveway was icy this morning. It's still raining and the temp is supposed to drop to 25 degrees...that's going to be icy and messy.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> We don't call it snooping here, we call it stalking  @Senile_Texas_Aggie is the master of the craft.
> 
> 
> And be unhappy if you do! We are supposed to get a bit more snow this afternoon and tomorrow. Above freezing now, raining on and off, melting the snow and making ice.


I will be happy. It will mean I get to stay home. If the roads are bad, Im not going anywhere.   Bring it on!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

How do you poor folk get around when the roads are icy?  Do they put a lot of salt (or perhaps magnesium chloride) on the roads to melt it?  What do you folks do for your driveways?


----------



## Rammy

Got a question for y'all............

People are posting ads for dogs on the Nashville Farm and Garden Section of Craigslist. The rules clearly state that they are not suppose to be posting them there, yet they do anyway. Someone on there is posting an ad telling the dog posters to read the rules, but people keep doing it. In the ad telling them not to he/she says to read the rules on what is prohibited. Is it worth it to keep flagging posts for dogs on there or just forget it? One one hand, if the person saying to read the rules isnt flagging, why should I?  It is annoying though.


----------



## Rammy

People in Tn cant drive in snow or ice. They stay home. We didnt get anything they were calling for this morning and they delayed school for two hours. <rolls eyes>.I am from WVa originally, so I know how to drive in it. Love the looks on peoples faces when I breeze on by in my two wheel drive truck and they have their 4 wheel drive stuck in a ditch. I just wave.............
But anymore, if it snows really bad here, the Dr who owns this place just shuts down. Ice is a little more tricky, but if there is snow ontop, I drive on the snow thats NOT packed down. More traction. When I learned to drive in drivers ED, the teacher took us out when it was bad like that to teach us how to control the car when it was slick out. Best class I ever had.


----------



## Mike CHS

They put the slush on the main roads but our part of the county you might as well plan on staying home since all the roads are built around steep hill country.


----------



## RollingAcres

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> How do you poor folk get around when the roads are icy?  Do they put a lot of salt (or perhaps magnesium chloride) on the roads to melt it?  What do you folks do for your driveways?


If it's too bad I don't go out, no need to risk anything driving in icy condition. The county and town roads are usually well salted. Sometimes too much salt because the roads are so white. We use rock salt/sand mix on our driveway.


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't flag the dog posts on Craigslist since otherwise, if unwanted, they wind up in the pound.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Snowmobiles, snow shoes, skies, snow tire, chains...walk or drive with caution,  shovel, snowblower, hire someone to plow, own a plow or hide out till spring...and some of us just give up all the pleasures and move to Florida  @STA


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, sounds good, but I dont want the constant mosquitoes, fahr aints, hurricanes, and oppressive humidity. Give me the mountains any day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Don't  seem to have a skeeter problem, treat fire ants, humidity keeps your skin from drying out...hurricanes... just be prepared....beats a tornata  !


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> How do you poor folk get around when the roads are icy?  Do they put a lot of salt (or perhaps magnesium chloride) on the roads to melt it?  What do you folks do for your driveways?


The roads, if paved, are usually salted with whatever chemical they use. Dirt roads are never salted, they use sand. I have some sand that I will spread where necessary where our cars live, ashes from the wood stove as well. Odd though it sounds, a new layer of snow can be the best solution! 



Rammy said:


> fahr aints


I don't think they have fahr aints in Florida. Fire ants maybe.


----------



## Rammy

Hey, @Baymule says fahr aints, so there!


----------



## Rammy

This was posted on either Sufficient Self or The Easy Garden. Its super funny and cute! Ive watched it 6 times already.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Hey, @Baymule says fahr aints, so there!


Rammy, @Baymule is a born, bred and lifelong (so far) Texan! People talk different down there. And by her own account MUCH more slowly than those of us from some other areas.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> This was posted on either Sufficient Self or The Easy Garden.


----------



## Rammy

Isnt that cute? Theres some on there called Jedi Kittens, too. Very funny.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Rammy, @Baymule is a born, bred and lifelong (so far) Texan! People talk different down there. And by her own account MUCH more slowly than those of us from some other areas.


Very true.


----------



## Granny Heeney

In my early 20s, I was in TN visiting a town called Holladay (population: both of 'em  LOL) and I remember hilly/wind-ey/narrow road-y/occasionally gravel-ly.  Snow and ice on the kind of roads I remember would be plain scary.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, there are alot of those around here. My road is paved, but plenty of people still go off into the ditches around here. It doesnt bother me to drive in it. One time going to work, I saw dozens of cars parked because people cant drive in it.


----------



## goatgurl

Rammy, I spent 17 years in w.va and learned how to get along pretty well on snowy roads but here in Arkansas its a whole different ball game.  whereas I can get myself to town and back, slowly but safely there are lots of idgets that will run smack over you.  when the roads are bad here I just hide at home till they are  clear so they don't kill me. 
  and @B&B Happy goats I've never figured out how people who get smacked by hurricanes think they are better than a tornado.  where a hurricane tears up everything everywhere a tornado hits a spot or two and then flys away. dig yourself a little hidey hole and at least you'll live over it.  if your house is hit at least all your friends and neighbors can help you.  in a hurricane all your friends and neighbors are in as bad or worse shape than you are.  never made any sense to me.  and yup we may have fhar ants but youall have alimagators.  my cuz use to have to have someone come get them out of her pool ahhhh no.  fhar ants can sting like he!! but they don't normally eat ya.


----------



## goatgurl

and rammy, forgot to tell you how cute those kittens are.  made me smile.


----------



## greybeard

goatgurl said:


> I've never figured out how people who get smacked by hurricanes think they are better than a tornado. where a hurricane tears up everything everywhere a tornado


True, as long as you ain't in that 'spot or two' that a twister hits.
Wind speeds in tornadoes are usually lots higher than most hurricanes after landfall, tho the duration you are exposed to hurricane winds is much much longer.

(I've never used the term "fahr")


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@goargirl   hurricanes are predicted days sometimes weeks ahead, we get to watch what may be headed our way and can plan accordingly.  Not much if  ...any... chance to prepare for a tornado  for a week or a few days. Rather have neither, but  I pick the one that gives me a better warning it's  headed my way, so I can decide  what I choose to do....stay or go elsewhere.


----------



## Rammy

goatgurl said:


> and rammy, forgot to tell you how cute those kittens are.  made me smile.


I watched it again tonight. Its so cute.


----------



## goatgurl

B&B I have a storm cellar, aka hidey hole in my yard.  I have a few things stored in it to keep me safe and comfortable for a few days if I need to.  and we may not know a week or two in advance but most of the time if you pay attention you know if a storm is coming and can be watchful.  yes its devastating if your place is the one hit but it doesn't destroy a huge path like a hurricane does.  if I come out of my hidey hole and my house is gone chances are good that my friends and relatives can help me out.  I've never been in a hurricane but from the pictures I've seen they are horrific and i'd rather take my chances with a 'nader.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

goatgurl said:


> B&B I have a storm cellar, aka hidey hole in my yard.  I have a few things stored in it to keep me safe and comfortable for a few days if I need to.  and we may not know a week or two in advance but most of the time if you pay attention you know if a storm is coming and can be watchful.  yes its devastating if your place is the one hit but it doesn't destroy a huge path like a hurricane does.  if I come out of my hidey hole and my house is gone chances are good that my friends and relatives can help me out.  I've never been in a hurricane but from the pictures I've seen they are horrific and i'd rather take my chances with a 'nader.


Thats the best thing about life...we all have choices......


----------



## goatgurl

yup


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I wish I had a hidey- hole in my yard....but with the water table at ground level it might be kinda hard…


----------



## goatgurl

you could always do like my grandma did, she had a ground water problem too so she kept goldfish in her cellar.  was so much fun to go down and feed them when we were kids


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep - no cellars here either.  But, if I did have one - raising goldfish might be the only thing I could do with it, lol!


----------



## Rammy

Checked tge eggs last night. Looks like only 6 are viable. The others show no signs of development. Going to double check again Sunday and remove the ones not showing anything. 
Made bbq chicken wings in my Instapot last night. Yum! Think I'll do porkchops tonight. Put the wings in frozen, set the timer for 10 minutes. Took them out, put bbq sauce on and put them in the oven for 15 minutes. They sure were good.


----------



## Baymule

goatgurl said:


> Rammy, I spent 17 years in w.va and learned how to get along pretty well on snowy roads but here in Arkansas its a whole different ball game.  whereas I can get myself to town and back, slowly but safely there are lots of idgets that will run smack over you.  when the roads are bad here I just hide at home till they are  clear so they don't kill me.
> and @B&B Happy goats I've never figured out how people who get smacked by hurricanes think they are better than a tornado.  where a hurricane tears up everything everywhere a tornado hits a spot or two and then flys away. dig yourself a little hidey hole and at least you'll live over it.  if your house is hit at least all your friends and neighbors can help you.  in a hurricane all your friends and neighbors are in as bad or worse shape than you are.  never made any sense to me.  and yup we may have fhar ants but youall have alimagators.  my cuz use to have to have someone come get them out of her pool ahhhh no.  fhar ants can sting like he!! but they don't normally eat ya.



I got fahr aints and alligators. Lived in hurricane country most of my life and only took damage one time. Moved to tornado country 4 years ago and have had the warm feeling of hiding in a restaurant kitchen while a tornado tore up several businesses nearby. And then the drive home not knowing if we had a home left or not. @Devonviolet was text me through the while ordeal, telling me where the tornadoes were and said it was right in my neighborhood. It was, but it went through the woods and no homes were damaged. I can prepare for a hurricane and hunker down. I don't like tornadoes. 



greybeard said:


> True, as long as you ain't in that 'spot or two' that a twister hits.
> Wind speeds in tornadoes are usually lots higher than most hurricanes after landfall, tho the duration you are exposed to hurricane winds is much much longer.
> 
> (I've never used the term "fahr")



I say fahr. And I say aints. Does that make me ignert?


----------



## Devonviolet

Rammy said:


> When I learned to drive in drivers ED, the teacher took us out when it was bad like that to teach us how to control the car when it was slick out. Best class I ever had.


When we lived in PA, and the kids were learning to drive, I waited for a big snow storm and took them to the high school parking lot (where there were no light poles), had them get up some speed and slam on the brakes.  They did “donuts” and had to control the spin. We didn’t leave until they could control the skid.  They have both thanked me, as they have had to drive in scary, snowy/icy conditions.  One time, DD was driving home from work, there was about 4” of fresh snow, on the road, and it was still coming down like gangbusters. She came to a place where it went down and then back up at a 40 degree slope. Even though she was going slow, she spun out at the bottom, but managed to stay on the road. Thankfully, no one else was there when she spun out. A car did come along right afterwards, and was able to avoid hitting her.

I’m with @goatgurl though. Most people don’t know how to drive on snow and are a danger to all other drivers. So, if you can stay home, you should.  One night, in PA, I had worked at Hershey Medical Center hospital. It was after midnight before I got on the road. The snow had been heavy for hours and there was no letting up. I came to the bridge over the Susquehanna River. And really slowed down, as there was about 4” of snow between my tires and the road.  Some idjut came barreling up behind me and started sliding right toward me.   I hit the brakes and started sliding too.     Fortunately, I was able to control my car and just avoided hitting the bridge abutment.   That idjut went merrily on his way, like nothing happened.  GRRRRR! 

Ice is something I have never, and will never drive on. It is absolutely impossible to control your car on it.  I don’t have to worry about snow and ice here in Texas, except for the occasional snow/ice storm, and then I just stay home.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, no kidding about ice. When we had a  ig ice storm here around '94, I stayed home for two weeks before the power got restored and the ice melted enough. I still remember waking up and hearing tree limbs breaking off and it sounded like dynamite going off. I have pics but they are on old fashioned camera prints.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I got fahr aints and alligators.
> I say fahr. And I say aints. Does that make me ignert?




Naw. Makes ya cute. Can hear that Texas drawl clear up here in Tn.


----------



## Bruce

goatgurl said:


> whereas I can get myself to town and back, slowly but safely there are lots of idgets that will run smack over you. when the roads are bad here I just hide at home till they are clear so they don't kill me.


I believe they call that Defensive (not) Driving.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Rather have neither, but I pick the one that gives me a better warning it's headed my way


You coulda stayed north. Tornadoes and Hurricanes are quite rare up here 



Baymule said:


> I say fahr. And I say aints. Does that make me ignert?


Naw, just from a different part of Texas than @greybeard apparently.


----------



## Rammy

Took the small kiddie pool out to the barn for the duckies to play in this morning. I tried using the hose to fill it but its too frozen. So I had to use 5 gallon buckets. Couple buckets Ive discovered have splits or holes in them probably due to cold. They finally figured out how to jump in and started bathing and having fun. I blocked off a section that the cats were going under so they cant get out if the stall. I left them out to play while I ran errands. Im going to go check on them in a bit make sure they havent done anything stupid.


----------



## Rammy

Took out 5 of the eggs tonight after candeling a second time. The rest look pretty viable but there are a couple Im iffy on. Will candle again next weekend.


----------



## Baymule

So where are the pictures of these cute ducks?


----------



## Rammy

There ya go.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## B&B Happy goats

You are such a good duck momma,,,but ya still quack me up Rammy !


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Rammy

If anyone listens to Pandora radio, one of my favorite stations is Escala Radio. It plays new age music but alot if it is almost dance club type music. Besides Escala, one of the groups, I like songs by The Piano Guys, Blackmill,  Lyndsey Stirling, and David Garrett.
I crank this station when Im cleaning.  Another station I like real well is Delerium Radio. I have almost all thier cds.


----------



## Rammy

Sigh.


----------



## Baymule

Why sigh
Something bugging my friend?


----------



## Rammy

Just bored.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Naw, just from a different part of Texas than @greybeard apparently.


Or more likely, because I have spent a lot of years living or working in so many other states and countries. IF I ever had a deep 'traditional' Texas accent, I lost it decades ago.
Baymule and her family used to live quite close to my current location and in fact my sister, niece and myself ate catfish in Livingston last night.
And, if you start reading the following, you will see she also once lived in the same town where I attended high school. 
TEXAS


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Just bored.


So what do we need to do to cheer you up? Or make you not bored? 

Suggestions:
Go bowling

Build a bonfire and dance wildly around it playing Motown music LOUDLY

Make your own Bollywood dance video and post it on YouTube

Enter a Drag Queen contest as Dolly Parton 
(she actually entered a Drag Queen contest once as herself and lost) LOL

Wear your clothes inside out, go to Walmart, drool and walk with a limp

Walk through the men's clothing racks and fondle all the pants crotches


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Or more likely, because I have spent a lot of years living or working in so many other states and countries.


Probably that. I do have a Texas drawl. If I cross the state lines, I get nailed as a Texan real quick. LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> So what do we need to do to cheer you up? Or make you not bored?
> 
> Suggestions:
> Go bowling
> 
> Build a bonfire and dance wildly around it playing Motown music LOUDLY
> 
> Make your own Bollywood dance video and post it on YouTube
> 
> Enter a Drag Queen contest as Dolly Parton
> (she actually entered a Drag Queen contest once as herself and lost) LOL
> 
> Wear your clothes inside out, go to Walmart, drool and walk with a limp
> 
> Walk through the men's clothing racks and fondle all the pants crotches




You are a flippin crazy wonderful woman and friend ...great list of choices


----------



## Bruce

Some interesting stories over there, seems to have died out well over a year ago. Too bad.


----------



## Bruce

I think Bay is trying to get Rammy arrested.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Walk through the men's clothing racks and fondle all the pants crotches


Hide in the ladies dept among the racks of clothes and whisper "Buy me!..buy me!" when someone walks by.


----------



## Rammy

Or sent to the looney bin for lewd behavior.


----------



## Baymule

I have done some of those and never got arrested.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Make your own Bollywood dance video and post it on YouTube



You dont want to see me dance. However, in my head, I am a profressional.


----------



## goatgurl

maybe @Baymule doesn't want her arrested, but if they do take Rammy away its most likely to be for a 72 hour hold in a rubber room.  


Baymule said:


> I say fahr. And I say aints. Does that make me ignert?


no miss bay, don't make you ignert, makes you amusing with that texican accent.
  and if you get to bored Rammy just jump in that new set ow wheels and take off across Arkansas, i'm pretty sure the two of us could find something to get into


----------



## Rammy

True dat!


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> You dont want to see me dance. However, in my head, I am a profressional.


Well, it is a lot of fun to dance around a bonfire to loud music. I burned my wedding dress from my first marriage in the front yard over a bonfire, dancing, singing and playing loud music. White satin bubbles up like dropping a marshmallow off the stick into the fire, just in case you want to know.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I have done some of those and never got arrested.


My brother did one or 2 of the ones on some website Walmart list and got banned from walmart......for about 6 months..


----------



## Baymule

And I have walked around Walmart drooling, talking tongue tied with a dog bowl on my head.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> And I have walked around Walmart drooling, talking tongue tied with a dog bowl on my head.


Wait......that's an unusual behavior to see in Walmart?
(About 5 years ago, I was at the electronics checkout register, and there were 2 people behind me, having a conversation in a language I recognized as Klingon.)


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> And I have walked around Walmart drooling, talking tongue tied with a dog bowl on my head.


I think you have to be different to be noticed Bay.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

SOOOOO TRUE


----------



## Rammy

Called the vet about my rooster. Yesterday I went to go feed them and he kept opening his mouth but nothing was coming out. Finally he managed to get a squack out but it was bad. Sounds like chickem laryngitis. 
Today, I noticed his wattles and comb were kinda faded. He seems to be eating and drinking ok. Hope its nothing serious.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Called the vet about my rooster. Yesterday I went to go feed them and he kept opening his mouth but nothing was coming out. Finally he managed to get a squack out but it was bad. Sounds like chickem laryngitis.
> Today, I noticed his wattles and comb were kinda faded. He seems to be eating and drinking ok. Hope its nothing serious.


What did the vet say about your roo ?


----------



## Rammy

Hes coming to look at him tomorrow. He thinks he may have an upper respitory problem. I have to be home by 4pm tomorrow so I sure hope the dogs arent late or stupid to work on.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Hes coming to look at him tomorrow. He thinks he may have an upper respitory problem. I have to be home by 4pm tomorrow so I sure hope the dogs arent late or stupid to work on.



That's  pretty darn nice that you can get a vet for your rooster ! Hope all goes well


----------



## Rammy

Id rather take him up there Saturday because it will save me a trip charge. If I had thought of it and gotten home sooner, I could of run him up there today. Oh, well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> Walk through the men's clothing racks and fondle all the pants crotches



Be sure no one is in them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Be sure no one is in them.


Dang, you just took all the surprise out of the game mini


----------



## Rammy

Been up since 4am. Have a headache now. Always happens when I dont get enough sleep. 
Called Amazon because they messed up my order. They took out money off my prepaid card to pay for my prime video before it was due so the items I did order, there wasnt enough on the card now to cover the cost. I had put another card on there to cover the $1.25 difference, but they said we cant use two different cards. So I cancelled it. 
Just ordered what I wanted from another site. Screw Amazon.
No snow or ice this morning. Kinda bummed. Just cold.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hope your headache is gone by now. 
Snow here today into tomorrow. Then it will get cold.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hello Rammy.....hope your roo is doing better today  understand it being cold....we are cold ( for us) here also....not liking  it either !


----------



## Rammy

Vet came. Rooster has an upper respitory. Got a shot in his breast. Have to do another Thursday. He was a good boy. Held him for 20 minutes and only fussed once.  Even tried to crow afterwords but only a squeak came out. Poor thing.
Still have headache so Im going to take some pills. Got a de-icer for the cows trough but cant use it because it says very specifically not to use extension cords. So thats out.


----------



## Bruce

You can probably use an extension cord if it is outdoor rated and you have one of those weatherproof connector cover things. How many people put their stock tanks within 5 or so feet of a weatherproof outlet? 



B&B Happy goats said:


> Dang, you just took all the surprise out of the game mini


Yeah but she'll keep you out of jail!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like 5 khaki hens and 1 drake to me @Rammy , ya will certainly enjoy them.....how old are they?..........glad your roo is feeling better....


----------



## Rammy

The lady said they are black swedish ducks. They definetly are black with a white spot on their chests and match the pics Ive seen. They were 6 wks when I got them and I had them two weeks now, so guess they are 8 wks now? 
I still have 12 eggs in the bator that may hatch in two weeks. Oh, boy.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> You can probably use an extension cord if it is outdoor rated and you have one of those weatherproof connector cover things. How many people put their stock tanks within 5 or so feet of a weatherproof outlet?
> 
> 
> Yeah but she'll keep you out of jail!


The instructions say you need to have an outlet installed and do not use extension cords. I thought I could ask an electician to make sure. Im just worried it may cause a fire or something.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> The instructions say you need to have an outlet installed and do not use extension cords. I thought I could ask an electician to make sure. Im just worried it may cause a fire or something.


A fire? Maybe. Maybe not. How is it supposed to cause a fire? Because some dolt head idiot laid the plug in the snow/ice/rain/mud? I think if your kept it off the ground and covered it to keep it dry, it would be ok.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> The instructions say you need to have an outlet installed and do not use extension cords. I thought I could ask an electician to make sure. Im just worried it may cause a fire or something.


A fire? Maybe. Maybe not. How is it supposed to cause a fire? Because some dolt head idiot laid the plug in the snow/ice/rain/mud? I think if your kept it off the ground and covered it to keep it dry, it would be ok.


----------



## Rammy

Im thinking fire because it may short out something in the breakerbox because if the ampage. Electricity scares me bigtime. Im more worried about something causing a fire from some sort of shortage or powersurge or something. I called the electrician about a popping noise I heard from one of my outlets in the house. I was worried something was wrong because my lamp wouldnt work even after I put a new bulb in. Outlet was ok. It was a bad bulb. Duh on me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You may want to date a electrician ....for a while anyways .....or better, take a course in basic electrical


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Got a de-icer for the cows trough but cant use it because it says very specifically not to use extension cords. So thats out.


how many watts does it pull?


Baymule said:


> A fire? Maybe. Maybe not. How is it supposed to cause a fire?


All extension cords have a power rating, in watts or amps, as do all wiring.
That rating applies to both the metal conductors and the insulation around the conductors.
Exceeding that rating usually results in the insulation beginning to burn.
The heater also has a rating, how much current or watts it will draw. That rating is based upon the cord it came with or on a specified length and ampacity of the cable required. Smaller wires in an extension cord or a very long extension cord, or a very long cord with smaller wire will result in a voltage drop at the heater. 10-15% drop is the most any heater will work at without burning the heating element out. Ohms law.

But, I suspect the warning is also simply to protect the heater itself and the animal drinking from the water trough.  Those heaters are much like a little miniature version of an oven element or dishwasher heating element. It has a little squiggly high resistance wire nested inside an insulated tube. A burned out oven element looks like this:







On an oven, there is little danger of fire or electric shock because the little hi resistance break & burned spot in the tube results in the hot wire still being encapsulated in insulation, but if the element is in water, that water quickly migrates into the tube, and the water becomes a conductor, shocking anything that comes in contact with the water (assuming that 'anything' is also grounded).
Heating elements have a much greater chance of burning out if they are being used in a low or high voltage condition. They will work marginally with a bit of variance either way, but it's best to avoid voltage drops if you can.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Im thinking fire because it may short out something in the breakerbox because if the ampage.


Breaker box fires happen because of one or 2 reasons.
1. Loose connection screws. The screws that hold the wires to the breakers or the screws that hold the big wires to the main lugs.
2. Because someone has installed a breaker with a much higher rating than the circuit was designed for.
Plugging more stuff into a circuit designed (for instance) to handle 20 amps, bringing the total amp draw up to 30 amps, will cause the 20A breaker to immediately trip. 


Breakers btw, are not designed to protect people from being shocked and aren't designed to protect appliances. Their sole function is to protect the insulation on the wiring in each breaker's circuit. Residential current cycles 60 times every second. That is once every 60/th of a second.  In 3 eyeblinks, household current has cycled 60 times. Most household breaker can't/don't react that fast. If we grab a hot wire, we would be zapped in a fraction of the time it takes a breaker to trip....

There 'are' some newer breakers out now that can help protect us from electrical shock, but they look a lot different than the breakers most of us have in our homes and are wired in a lot differently. (They are also a lot more expensive)

Call or email the manufacturer of the heater, explain what you need/want to do and follow their guidance.


----------



## Rammy

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/farm-innovators-1500w-sinking-tank-deicer?rfk=1
I got this one at TSC since I have a plastic tank. Its 12.5 amps.


----------



## Rammy

Got a dusting of snow this morning. Colder than a witches T outside. Last night I made porkchops in my Instapot. Turned out pretty good.
I put two big chops in<not Wilbur size> with a can of cream of mushroom soup, half can of water, salt and pepper to taste, cooked for 20 minutes to see how done they would be since Ive never cooked porkchops in it yet and there werent any recipes for how I made it in my Instapot cookbook. Put them in for another 15 minutes and came out nice and tender! So I guess 35 minutes is a good guestimate on time for cooking. Yum!


----------



## Mike CHS

I do one similar to that and add some sour cream when it is done.  Gives it a stroganoff type taste.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/farm-innovators-1500w-sinking-tank-deicer?rfk=1
> I got this one at TSC since I have a plastic tank. Its 12.5 amps.


Most home and farm 120V outlets are on a 20a circuit breaker, so the heater would be a little less than 1/2 what it takes to trip the breaker. (they have about 10% overload factor to  allow for any motor start up which draws more than when just running) If there is nothing else plugged into another outlet that is on the same circuit, you're well within the limits. (depending how long the extension cord is) 

So many factors, it is hard to say whether it would work ok with an extension cord. My gut feeling is most likely 'would' work fine. It's been about a dozen years since I lived where we used a de-icer (or had to) but we ran #10 thhw wire in underground conduit and came off that & put a gfci receptacle pretty close the tank, and that's the only way I would recommend it done unless the tank is very close to a 20a outlet.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Colder than a witches T outside.



A college roommate used that "description" though his was "Colder than a witch's "T" in a brass bra in January". Not sure how he would know:

that witches have cold Ts
how cold it might be in a brass bra in January, he lived in San Diego. Probably never saw anything colder than 45°F and that would have been quite rare.


----------



## Rammy

True.


----------



## Rammy

Tank is about 20ft from an outlet. Outlet is in a storage building and its got a power strip attached to it and I have a heatlamp in the building for the outdoor animals. The breaker is also used for the barn and its lights and I also have a timer for lights connected to a power strip out there and heated water buckets, hence my hesitation to connect a de-icer to the breaker, causing an overload.


----------



## Bruce

I would be concerned as well. Not the lights but the heat lamp and the other heated water buckets.


----------



## Rammy

That's why I thought it best not to plug it in. Also about not using an extention cord. Thought I might overload or cause a short and come home and find my house or barn gone. Not worth the risk. I'll talk to an electrician about installing a plug on the fence later this spring. Right now, guess Im breaking ice when needed.


----------



## Bruce

At least you live somewhere that doesn't go below freezing all that often.


----------



## Rammy

You wouldnt think that tonight! Its going to be single digits. Im ticked off for another reason tonight, both of my heated buckets for the ducks and the chickens are frozen solid.  Im not sure if its just too cold or the heating elements have gone out.  
Ive had them a couple years and they were working fine until this cold snap. The one in the storage shed for the barn cats us working fine, too, and its same age as the other two.  But, of course, the shed also has a heat lamp in it. I can take that one and swap it out with the chickens and see if it happens again. May have to buy a couple new ones or do like @Latestarter did witg the 5 g bucket.


----------



## Bruce

The heating elements have bitten the dust. I have a heated dog dish for the chickens and a heated 2.5 gallon bucket for the alpacas. Both show no signs of ice even at -20°F.


----------



## Rammy

I figured they have. Suppose to warm up this weekend. I will have to get a few new ones or do the 5g  bucket heater. Might be better since it will hold more water.


----------



## Latestarter

Have you checked the circuit breaker panel to the plug/outlet? When I thought mine had fried, it turned out that using two of them on a single circuit was overloading the circuit and tripping the breaker. It was too cold for both heaters to be producing max output simultaneously. Once I put each on its own circuit, no further issues. Hate to say it, but I loved my 5 gallon heated chicken waterers... lid kept most crap out, water stayed liquid, rarely needed to be messed with/refilled. Did have to finger massage the nipples each morning at feeding to make sure they were free and clear.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Hate to say it, but I loved my 5 gallon heater chicken waterers


Why do you hate to say it? Convenience at its best!


----------



## Rammy

Circuit breakers are fine. Think its the extreme cold. Last night, I took an old protien bucket and gave the cows fresh water. It holds about 50 gallons. Not as good as the big 100 gallon,  but its better than nothing. 
Later on, I looked at the cameras and saw the dusk to dawn light had gone out. I was hoping I had accidently flipped the switch off when I was watering the cows. Nope. Luckily, I had bought an extra light for it and had taken it out to the barn with me just in case. So I got the ladder and got up there and replaced it. It was super cold, but I cant have that light out for long. Getting a few more this weekend. I just replaced that light a few months ago. 
Chickens water was frozen this morning but the ducks water wasnt. Gave them fresh water anyway so they wouldnt go without all day. Ducks water had a little ice on the rim but the rest of it was fine.
Its suppose to be in tbe 60s this weekend. Planning on moving ducks into the backyard by setting up the extra dog kennel I have. Havent gotten any replies to my ads. Culled 4 more eggs last night from the bator. I do t think any of those dozen eggs I got from that one guy were fertile. The six I got from the other seller are showing alot of promise.


----------



## Rammy

So, news about Dad. He had an MRI and cat scan Monday. Showed two spots in his brain. One about an inch in diameter, the other about a quarter inch. I have to drive Mom snd Dad down to the hospital Sat for a more comprehensive scan to make sure those are the only two spots. If so, the Dr is scheduling him for 5 days of radiation to get rid of it. 
He took him off the contruda because its nit doing any good. Mom says the areas in his chest are in remission, but the one on his arm isnt. They are also going to do a scan on his lungs and heart because of fluid buildup again. 
Mom is doing great since her surgeries. But taking care of Dad and cleaning up after him after his accidents is taking their toll. Dad fell again the other day and its hard for her to get him up because of her limited use of her arm.
Hes using his walker now, but hes really stubborn.


----------



## Rammy

Gave Mr. Rooster his other shot tonight. Havent heard him crow yet, but maybe with it warming up this weekend, he'll feel up to it.


----------



## Bruce

So sorry to hear about your Dad Rammy, sounds like a tough road for both he and your mother.


----------



## Mike CHS

Me too Rammy.  But at least you are near enough to be helpful.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, I couldn't  hit the like button about your dad,...really hate that your parents are having to go through medical issues. Your dad being stubborn  is probably a good thing...that's  why he is still here, ya got to keep fighting the battle.....they are lucky to have you near them


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Rammy...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't "like" the post for the sad news, but I did it for not only "thanks for sharing", but also as "support" from another that can identify with your situation and have been thru that gate and down the path.....each step leads to a more difficult step....I'm here to support ya and if I can be of assistance to ya.....never hesitate.....


----------



## goatgurl

hate to hear about your dad, hope things go better.  when they diagnosed my dad they told us he would have maybe 6 months but because he was a stubborn old cuss who wouldn't give up he stayed around for over 2 years.  they are truly lucky to have you around.


----------



## greybeard

There was a news story a few days ago out of Israel,saying their company would have a cure for cancer..all cancer, within a year. It's my hope it is/would be true, and it hurries up and gets available for all concerned. I have some reservations about the claim, but you just never know.
https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2019/01/29/cancer-cure-just-one-year-away-scientists-claim/


Hope your Dad does well and responds positively to the radiation treatments.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy I did not "like" your post. I'm sorry to hear about your dad and I hope the radiation will work for him.


----------



## Rammy

Just got a call about the ducks. Offered me $60 for all of them but complained about the hour drive to get them from where hes coming from.  Then offered me $50 because of how far it was.  Told him no that if I had to drive to meet him I wanted $75.00. He hung up.  Oh, well. His loss.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about your Dad, I hope the radiation works for him.


----------



## Rammy

Took Mom and Dad down to Skyline for his test this morning. They told Mom to show up at the medical center area to check in when they come down. Its closed on the weekends. 
Talked to this nurse about where to go for the MRI and got directed to the emergency room for check in.  Ok. 
Asked to use a wheelchair to take Dad to the car, but was told Mom had to present her license to check it out and to make sure she brought it back.  Like what? We are gonna steal it? Nevermind. 
So get over to the area we are supposed to be at and they finally get him back there for the MRI. Nurse brings him back not long after because she says she cant get his head in the right position. I cant remember what word she kept using, but it started with an H. 
So its now 9:30am. We have been there nearly 2 1/2 hours for nothing.
Oh, yeah. Another fun thing is we got searched before we could enter the emergency room waiting area.  B looked thru our purses and we got wanded, too. WTH? 
So Dad never got the test.  Everybody down there was very rude. Holy moly. 
So we left and Mom needed to go to Wally World and then Krogers to get Dads meds. Helped unload the groceries and came home and finished setting up my CL find greenhouse outside. 
Put the duckies out in the dog kennel last night. Already had thier fresh water muddy from this morning.  Idiots. Rooster still aint crowing. Acts fine otherwise.
Got my new seed catalogs today. Started a flat of tomato seeds and bell peppers. My cauliflower, cabbage, and swiss chard looks like its starting to sprout. Onions not doing too good. Or the spinach and kale.


----------



## Bruce

Well that sucks. Too bad you can't charge them for your time.


----------



## Rammy

No kidding.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That had to be very aggravating  to say the least


----------



## Latestarter

Dang Rammy... sorry for the aggravation and frustration. Hope your dad's next attempt goes completely different and better!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is part of the reason I won't return to a hospital....I refuse to be handled like an animal at a auction....without any respect or compassion.....hope things do go better for ya on future visits....but, don't hold your breath.....


----------



## Baymule

That is outrageous. I would complain to the Director, LOUDLY.


----------



## greybeard

Prior to today's visit, had they already fitted him for a radiotherapy mask or a custom molded  type thing...an apparatus that vaguely resembles a hockey player's mask? Immobilisation masks or beam directed shells. 
I've known several people that had brain tumors and each had to have one precisely made & fitted to them a week or so before their first rad treatment...it positions their head and holds it firmly in place so the radiation can be focused where it needs to go and prevents their head from moving. Some are rigid mesh, others rigid plastic.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, it wasnt fun. Dad was worn out with all the walking he had to do and it just was unbelievable to me that they wouldnt let us use a wheelchair just to take him to the car. Its a hospital! Not to mention how rude everyone was. You can bet Mom will let the Dr hear an earful when she talks to him.


----------



## Bruce

The wheel chair thing is beyond weird. Here they almost force you to take a wheelchair after recovery room on outpatient surgery. It isn't like you are going for a joy ride downtown in their chair. Don't they have orderlies or volunteers to help people out?


----------



## Baymule

Hospitals are usually sensitive to how their patients are treated. You need to take this complaint to the top of the hospital food chain.


----------



## Rammy

I was beyond flabbergasted that they were telling my Mom she had to show ID to check out a wheelchair to take my Dad 20ft to the door to the car. Really? Hospital policy? Before I went off on that fat B I just told Mom forget it.
There were also signs up saying verbal or physical abuse of the staff could get us arrested. Unbelievable. Whats happened to service?


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> There were also signs up saying verbal or physical abuse of the staff could get us arrested. Unbelievable. Whats happened to service?


Prime example of CYA.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - my DH is a director of Quality and Performance Improvement at a hospital in Houston.  He would be outraged if any patient in their facility was treated that way.  I'd contact the Quality director at that facility and give him/her a detailed run-down on what happened.  It will be that person's job to address the issue with your family and their staff.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Just caught up.  That is nuts how the hospital dealt with your dad.  Have they rescheduled him for the scan?


----------



## Rammy

Not yet. Moms going to call Monday.


----------



## Rammy

Culled three more eggs last night. Yesterday I went to check the humidity level and it was 10%! It had been 52% when I went to bed. Hope they are ok. 
Got another reply to the ducks. Maybe Im asking too much? I have them listed for $20 each and already sold one for that.


----------



## Baymule

That price seems fair to me. What is the going rate for your area?


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy sorry you had to go through all that BS at the emergency room and left there without your dad getting any scan done. That's so frustrating!


----------



## Rammy

Thanks. I just dont understand it. Moms calling the Drs office today. I hope she tells him how rude everyone was.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> That price seems fair to me. What is the going rate for your area?


Ive looked on CL. Prices vary from $5 to $20 depending on the breed. I saw a post for 7 month old hens for $20. Mine are just 8 weeks. But they are a rare breed from what Ive read, with only 168 breeding pairs in the country. So thats why I figured $20 was fair. 
One idjit first offered me $60 at first, then $50 cause he had to drive an hour. Well, boohoo for you. I drove an hour and a half so bite me.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Twenty dollars  does seem fair...stick to your price or keep a pair for yourself to breed and sell.
I sure hope your mom tells the drs. About the hospital treatment they received...when i get a dr. Or hospital survey. ..boy oh boy do I tell them the truth.....
I was so brutal  with T Supply, they hired new people, have feed out on floor now and enough staff....i was relentless,  complained to manager of store and corporate...
Get em Rambo !  Go tell them how crappy they treated your parents


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> But they are a rare breed from what Ive read, with only 168 breeding pairs in the country. So thats why I figured $20 was fair.


With that small number of breeding pairs, I'm surprised $20 is even close to 'fair', sounds more like a very good deal.


----------



## Rammy

People are cheap around here. I checked online and thats where I got my info. Of course, it IS the internet.


----------



## Rammy

Took Mom and Dad down to the hospital today and they finally got his MRI done. Things went alot smoother this time. Big difference in peoples attitudes this time. Helpful and answered any questions Mom asked politely. Guess the people on the weekends are ticked they had to work. 
We were told to be there at 1pm today, and got directed right back to the waiting room. I went to the cafeteria to get Dad something to eat and was about to pay for it when Mom and Dad showed up because they couldnt do it til 2pm. 
We went back up to wait after we ate snd werent there 10 minutes when they came to take Dad to get his scan. Good timing. Was out of there by 2:30. Cool.
When Mom talked to the Drs office this morning, they said there was no reason why they couldnt do it Saturday. Just plain incompetent.


----------



## Bruce

Someone needs retraining or a new job! Glad it went well today.


----------



## Latestarter

So glad things came together for you and them today Rammy. Absolutely no excuse for the previous treatment.


----------



## Rammy

Doesnt sound like your day went the way you liked. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Rammy

Mom called me at work today and told me the results of Dads test Monday showed no more spots in his brain. They are going to set up his radiation treatment starting next week. Hope it works.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad that they didn't find any more spots.  This will make it more of a positive thing as they can target what is there, with no new ones that is a good sign.  Prayers for them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

No more spots is awesome news


----------



## Baymule

that is good news. What a shame that hospital couldn't get their act together to treat your Dad the first time.


----------



## Rammy

Mom said the Dr said there was no reason they couldnt do it Sat. Just plain lazy. Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure am glad that ya got some answers and with better treatment....hopefully the treatments will work as prescribed and healing can begin.....


----------



## RollingAcres

That's good news!


----------



## Rammy

Yeah.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Just caught up.

I'm so glad that your dad got his MRI and there are no more spots in his brain!  I truly hope the radiation treatment can get the remaining spots without any collateral damage.  Your parents are truly blessed to have a loving daughter in you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Nifty

Rammy said:


> We need these emoticons available here, too!
> 
> View attachment 56744 View attachment 56745 View attachment 56746 View attachment 56747 View attachment 56748 think we can get them added? @Sumi ??



TADAAA!


----------



## Bruce

Wow @Rammy, you got a direct line to the big boss!

Thanks @Nifty


----------



## Rammy

Nifty said:


> TADAAA!


Thank you, @Nifty !!    You're so cool!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, isnt it neat?  Love that one and the dancing bunny.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

this ones for you Rammy, thanks


----------



## Rammy

Those emoticons being added made my day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I bet....now you just have to find us a goat, sheep and mule and horse.....go Rammy  you can do it !


----------



## Rammy

Wouldnt that be cool?


----------



## goatgurl

so glad to hear that they will be starting treatment for your dad.  prayers that all goes well


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I bet....now you just have to find us a goat, sheep and mule and horse.....go Rammy  you can do it !


Make that a BAY mule?


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you @Rammy .  Love them.


----------



## Rammy

Those were on BYC. Doesnt hurt to ask, huh? Thanks again, @Nifty!


----------



## Nifty

Well, to be honest, it was @Sumi that made the nudge


----------



## Rammy

Thank you, @Sumi !  Your the best!


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you @Rammy for asking and thank you @Sumi and @Nifty for making it happened!


----------



## Rammy

I just love these emoticons.


----------



## RollingAcres

I think I must have missed your post about the duck eggs...how are those eggs doing?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Make that a BAY mule?


we could take one of the pictures you posted of yourself with Pearl and turn it into a small gif


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> I think I must have missed your post about the duck eggs...how are those eggs doing?


Ive only got 7 left.  I honestly think the 12 I got from the other guy weren't even fertile.  They go in lockdown Monday. The humidity has been fluctuating alot.  It will be fine when I go to bed, but be down in the teens when I get up. Last night I checked before I went to bed and it had gone from 52% at 5pm to 17 in a matter of hours! Im like, WTF? They are suppose to hatch on Valentines Day, and Im going to be at work!Keeping fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## farmerjan

If you still have the return address for the ones that  came up not fertile, I would just drop them a note and tell them that they were all not fertile  and how disappointed you were to not get anything viable from them.  Also just say you set some other duck eggs at the same time, that you candled,  and are due to hatch this week.  
Maybe they will offer to send you some more. Doubt they would return any money.  But they are not obligated as hatching eggs are not sold with any guarantee.  Still they might do something for you.  Those are the ones that came from Michigan?  They just got too cold in transit.


----------



## Rammy

Im not going to worry about it. I dont expect any reimbursement of any kind.


----------



## Bruce

I think one should be able to expect that hatching eggs are at least fertile! I could sell you "hatching eggs" from many breeds of chickens but none would be fertile since I have no roo. A roo missing the mark or shooting blanks isn't any better than my roo  A person should at least know that the eggs they sell are likely fertile. NONE out of 12??


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I think one should be able to expect that hatching eggs are at least fertile! I could sell you "hatching eggs" from many breeds of chickens but none would be fertile since I have no roo. A roo missing the mark or shooting blanks isn't any better than my roo  A person should at least know that the eggs they sell are likely fertile. NONE out of 12??


I would at least contact the person, perhaps he would send more to you ?


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> I think one should be able to expect that hatching eggs are at least fertile! I could sell you "hatching eggs" from many breeds of chickens but none would be fertile since I have no roo. A roo missing the mark or shooting blanks isn't any better than my roo  A person should at least know that the eggs they sell are likely fertile. NONE out of 12??


Nope. The ones I did open after culling them had absolutely no bullseye on them. But thats what I get from buying off of Ebay. The six I got from the other seller are all doing well. Nice and dark and definetly something moving in them. But, I wont know how many I get from them until they hatch. If at least 4 make it thats good but its a crap shoot.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> I would at least contact the person, perhaps he would send more to you ?


I doubt he would send me more. I already threw the eggs out so I cant prove that they had no bullseye. I just wont buy off of Ebay again. At least, not from him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> I doubt he would send me more. I already threw the eggs out so I cant prove that they had no bullseye. I just wont buy off of Ebay again. At least, not from him.



Wouldn't  hurt to send him a e mail....call his butt out of the shadows


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy if he is scamming people with unfertile  eggs...what have you got to loose...he will either send you fertile  eggs or write a  ebay review on the site about your experience  with the seller....


----------



## Bruce

I would certainly give him a chance to make good and if he doesn't I'd post a review with what you got versus what you paid for.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I would certainly give him a chance to make good and if he doesn't I'd post a review with what you got versus what you paid for.


Thats what I just postedBruce you are too funny


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thats what I just postedBruce you are too funny


 Thats scary you both posted the same thing.

Oooh.......listening to Sexy Baliye by Mika Singh from Secret Superstar movie.............nice beat...............


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Thats scary you both posted the same thing.
> 
> Oooh.......listening to Sexy Baliye by Mika Singh from Secret Superstar movie.............nice beat...............



Well don't  let me interupt you getting your grove on with Mika Singh


----------



## Rammy

You should listen to Todays Bollywood Radio.  If it doenst make you want to get up and dance,  then you're dead............

Ive sent an email to the seller of the 12 eggs. He says he has a good hatch rate and is disappointed they didn't develop. He wished I had taken pics of the eggs that I had opened. I told him I think there are some discarded eggs in the trash that I hadnt opened yet that I can open when I get home and take pics to show they have no bullseye.  Im sure they dont because none of the ones he sent me even developed but the six I got from someone else are doing great.  Im not sure what do ask for as a resolution from him.  Honestly, I dont want more eggs from him. I dont know if its fair to ask for my money back either.


----------



## Rammy

Ok, he's offering a partial refund or he has 7 fresh eggs he can send out Monday. 
Which would you pic?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Ok, he's offering a partial refund or he has 7 fresh eggs he can send out Monday.
> Which would you pic?


Take the eggs till you get a batch that hatches...you can always sell them and make $


----------



## Rammy

Ok!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> You should listen to Todays Bollywood Radio.  If it doenst make you want to get up and dance,  then you're dead............
> 
> Ive sent an email to the seller of the 12 eggs. He says he has a good hatch rate and is disappointed they didn't develop. He wished I had taken pics of the eggs that I had opened. I told him I think there are some discarded eggs in the trash that I hadnt opened yet that I can open when I get home and take pics to show they have no bullseye.  Im sure they dont because none of the ones he sent me even developed but the six I got from someone else are doing great.  Im not sure what do ask for as a resolution from him.  Honestly, I dont want more eggs from him. I dont know if its fair to ask for my money back either.



If I wasn't  down on the couch with the heating pad on, i would consider music...but my hearing is so wacked...just listening to my own voice ringing in my ear is more than enough.


----------



## Rammy

He's sending 7 new eggs Mon.

Look at the dog Im grooming right now. Her name is Sadie but I call her Big Bertha. I have to make her lay down to groom her. She weighs 175lbs!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Oooh.......listening to Sexy Baliye by Mika Singh from Secret Superstar movie.............nice beat...............


OK, found it.
Listened for a bit.
Definitely not my cup of tea.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Take the eggs till you get a batch that hatches...you can always sell them and make $


I don't think he's offered replacements until Rammy gets some that hatch, probably a one time thing. 

That is a BIG dog! Why do they want her cut so short? I don't know what she looked like before but based on the fur on her head I would guess she isn't a long hair.


----------



## Rammy

She looks like a bear with her hair. They shave het because she gets hot and also sheds like crazy. She out weighs me by 50lbs. When she wants to sit, you aint stopping her. 
I know I said I wasnt sure I wanted eggs from this guy but figured Id give it a second shot.
It was nice of him to offer. 
I love this Bollywood station. Sorry you didnt like it but it keeps me moving all day. Also now that Im learning Hindi, I can sing along.

I love this video on youtube. Its what started my love for it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> He's sending 7 new eggs Mon.
> 
> Look at the dog Im grooming right now. Her name is Sadie but I call her Big Bertha. I have to make her lay down to groom her. She weighs 175lbs!
> 
> View attachment 57902



Ohhhh, i am loving  big bertha!!!
I am happy he is sending you eggs...good job  maby  this batch will hatch for you


----------



## Rammy

I hope so. Im still going to send him pics of the eggs I didnt open yet to show him they arent fertile.  Im sure they arent. Maybe I will have better luck. It could of been that they came from Michigan.  It could of been the handling of the box by the post office.  But that one that was cracked did not have a bullseye so Im pretty sure the others dont.  He said he has a good hatch rate so I dont know what went wrong with mine. The others I got from another seller are doing very well.


----------



## Rammy

Hey, @Bruce you'd like this video..........very manly..............


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Hey, @Bruce you'd like this video..........very manly..............



Is THAT our @Bruce  in the video  ?


----------



## Bruce

Well it has lots of men, does that make it manly? 
Too frantic for me.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Well it has lots of men, does that make it manly?
> Too frantic for me.


Geez! Your picky! I love that video! Its from Bajirao Mastani. Its a true story.  I love historical movies.
Yes, @B&B Happy goats, that was @Bruce. He just wont tell us. 
Actually, its Ranveer Singh. He is one of the top Bollywood actors. He and Deepika Padukone just got married. She plays Mastani in the movie.






Watch til the end with what she does with her eyes. When I saw this video, I was blown away its from a Bollywood movie. I didn't even know til then they made such great movies.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Geez! Your picky! I love that video! Its from Bajirao Mastani. Its a true story.  I love historical movies.
> Yes, @B&B Happy goats, that was @Bruce. He just wont tell us.
> Actually, its Ranveer Singh. He is one of the top Bollywood actors. He and Deepika Padukone just got married. She plays Mastani in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch til the end with what she does with her eyes. When I saw this video, I was blown away its from a Bollywood movie. I didn't even know til then they made such great movies.



I will have to watch it after ear ache  stops, but they are very beautiful  looking people. I enjoy learning about diffrent cultures and their history also.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Is THAT our @Bruce in the video ?



I don't know what @Bruce looks like. I don't think he's ever posted a pic of him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> I don't know what @Bruce looks like. I don't think he's ever posted a pic of him.



No really...that's  him.....check out the moves, its  just a background  set in  Vermont @Bruce ...tell her it really is you....


----------



## Rammy

It takes a real man to dance in a dress like that. Its a great movie. I have that one and Padmaavat, too.


----------



## Bruce

Is the guy rich? I'll be him if I get his money 
I think it would take a lot of makeup and hair dye (not to mention the extension down the back) for me to look like him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Is the guy rich? I'll be him if I get his money
> I think it would take a lot of makeup and hair dye (not to mention the extension down the back) for me to look like him.


 your a good sport @Bruce


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Is the guy rich? I'll be him if I get his money
> I think it would take a lot of makeup and hair dye (not to mention the extension down the back) for me to look like him.


Yes, he's rich. And handsome. So its got to be you. Who knew you were a Bollywood heart throb?


----------



## Rammy

Tonights dinner fixed in the InstaPot...cornish game hen and taters....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yummy,.....be right over......


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Yes, he's rich. And handsome. So its got to be you. Who knew you were a Bollywood heart throb?


I'm ALWAYS the last to know things!


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't remember the last time I had Cornish Game Hen


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your dinner just made me take a turkey  out to thaw.....


----------



## Rammy

I hadnt eaten that in ages but bought it on a whime couple months ago. Gave it a go in the Instapot and was worth it.


----------



## Baymule

I used to think a Cornish Game Hen was some kind of wild bird. Boy, was I ever dumb. Now I know it is a Cornish Cross, but just a few weeks old, slaughtered before they get to be super-size chickens.


----------



## farmerjan

Just getting a bit caught up. Glad that you did contact the guy about the eggs.  I have a feeling that it was the transit situation, as it gets very cold and  all it takes is just one good chill.  I would not get any hatching eggs from a cold climate like that until April at the earliest.  Sure hope that the next batch does better, but since it is turning cold again, don't hold your breath.  
We have dropped from a high at midnight of 63* down to 34 now at 11 p.m..  That's basically a 30* drop in 24 hours and is supposed to get down to the 20's tonight and teens tomorrow night;  with a possible rain/WINTER mix coming in Sunday or Monday...
70 was a nice break.... but I WANT SPRING...


----------



## Rammy

I candled the remaining eggs last night and a couple look kind of strange. A couple look like the air sac has moved to the side and one has the air sac on the wrong end? but its all dark inside with a duckilng. Im figuring only 4 will hatch if even that many. Kind of disappointed since its my first time with ducks and not getting many to hatch. 
Usually when I hatch chickens Ive done pretty well. This is also my first hatch with my new bator. One thing Im having trouble keeping the humidity level up. It will be right where I want it and then like when I get up or come home it will drop to the teens. Yesterday it only dropped to 35 during the day, but I worry what it will do when they are hatching while Im at work. 
Im trying to figure out how to take them to work with me. 

And just cause I like this emoticon....


----------



## Rammy

The power just went out here. I scrambled and got the small battery backup from the living room and plugged in the incubator. Too close now to let them die because NES cant keep the power on.  I have backups to my security cameras, too. Hope the power comes back on before they get depleted.


----------



## Rammy

Power is back. Whew!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I used to think a Cornish Game Hen was some kind of wild bird. Boy, was I ever dumb. Now I know it is a Cornish Cross, but just a few weeks old, slaughtered before they get to be super-size chickens.


Well even *I* knew that Bay 

Actually I didn't. So they are basically the veal of the chicken world? They must be pretty young since the big honkers get that size at 8 or so weeks I think. Always find that amazing given how small 2 month old layer breeds are.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Well even *I* knew that Bay
> 
> Actually I didn't. So they are basically the veal of the chicken world? They must be pretty young since the big honkers get that size at 8 or so weeks I think. Always find that amazing given how small 2 month old layer breeds are.



It's a good day whenever you learn something new.  I didn't know that either.


----------



## Baymule

And here y'all thought you were eating some exotic game bird.   I ain't the only dummy around here!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was always told they were bannie hens...yep!!....bannie....southern for bantam....guess that was because it is a Cornish GAME hen........and so small.


----------



## Rammy

They're pretty tasty.


----------



## farmerjan

Cornish chickens are a breed in themselves.  The Cornish - Rocks are a cross of cornish and plymouth rocks.  They will grow faster than strictly cornish, and have better legs.  The "cornish game hens" that are  "the elite of chicken eating experience" are  the more immature of the cornish raised for eating.  The normal cornish x that are grown in the commercial poultry houses are usually raised for approx 40-42 days.  They will weigh about 4 + pounds.  When processed, they actually are about a 3 lb carcass.  Used to be they were 45-48 days but places like KFC are wanting a smaller bird, and still charge the same.  Yeah, I guess you can compare them to "veal" calves as far as the "age" factor compared to an animal raised for steaks.  Cornish also come in bantam and large fowl sizes.  The bantams make a real cute and meaty plateful.  You can also cross the bantam cornish and the bantam rocks for a table bird that is great for one or two people.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> The Cornish - Rocks are a cross of cornish and plymouth rocks. They will grow faster than strictly cornish, and have better legs.


And yet they often still can't walk when they are butcher age? Me? I'd go for a chicken with great gams and a small chest.


----------



## farmerjan

The biggest reason they can't walk good when they are ready to butcher is the inbreeding that has been done to get the fastest growing bird.  Plus, they are pushed with feed so the body grows faster than the legs can grow muscle. The poultry companies have certain strains that they have developed over the years and it is like anything that is hybridized.  
Yet if you think about it, in houses of 4-10,000 chicks, the mortality is less than 10%  and most often in the 3-5% range.  I don't like the total confinement houses, but have been around them enough to realize that the management has to be very intense in order to get the chicks  to grow out that fast and to keep them healthy.  The broilers seldom, if ever,  get any kind of antibiotics due to the short lifespan they have.  Not like the turkeys that are anywhere from 12 to 24 weeks old when taken out for processing. 
Often times when a couple of the farmers I know have some that don't grow as fast, they are left by the "catchers".  The farmer has to dispose of them.  I will get them sometimes, bring them home and feed them a "slower" ration, and then kill when it suits.  They are free, and once out of the confinement, they get to eat bugs, grass, feed, whatever.  Some become decent foragers, some sit in front of the feeder.  Once out of the houses, they will get a better taste and I feel are good enough for me to kill.  A month or more will get them bigger and better to eat.


----------



## goatgurl

@Rammy, I sure hope you get at least some ducks to hatch, I've always been told that duck eggs and for some reason especially muscovy ducks are really hard to hatch so I've never tried, let a hen do it for me.  .  I bought some banty eggs of ebay one year, two dozen.  I love bantams and ordered several different breeds. I only got one chick out of 24 eggs, a beautiful little silver laced Wyandotte who turned out to be the meanest little rooster on the planet.  one day he tried to flog me and I threw a stick at him, broke his danged little neck and killed him grave yard dead.  part of me felt really bad and part of me was really glad to see the little sucker gone.  i'm glad you contacted the seller and he is sending you more eggs.  maybe he could wait till it gets a little warmer.  I do just fine hatching eggs that I get locally and the bantam experience has made me just get eggs locally.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ebay eggs....I swear!  I ordered silkie eggs and got one to hatch.  What did I get?  A cute little OE rooster!


----------



## Rammy

Thank you, @goatgurl but he's sending them Monday.  If I get a few, great, but I probably wont order from Ebay again.  I found a few hatchery sites that sell eggs, but, holy cow! they want alot!  Ive been looking locally but nothing is available. Id love to hatch some banties, but havent found anything yet. 
I got a home, I think, for the ducks I got from CL, but they keep putting off pickup.  First, it was last Wed but cancelled cause of the rain. Then it was Sat, but called said couldnt make it due to something I dont remember now.  Now its tomorrow. If they dont come, Im them back on varagesale.


----------



## Baymule

We raised Cornish Cross for the first time last year. I started butchering at 6 weeks, the biggest ones. I let them get big. We were done by 8 weeks and had carcasses in the 5-6 pound range, some over 6 pounds. You get a lot of meat in a short time.


----------



## Rammy

Im thinking of getting some to butcher this year. Ive never done it before so Im not sure I can do the deed myself. With all the stories you hear on tv about recalls, im not so sure I want to buy chicken from a store anymore.  I still want to raise my own beef.  Pigs are out of the question because I dont have the room and Ive seen the destruction they can do. 
A guy on my road with this big fancy house fenced off two one acre areas on each side of the road on the property he owns and put about a dozen hogs on it.  Hes raising organic pork. Both areas are nothing but mud pits now. One side he has mommas and babies that has a pond. Its not as bad but its pretty torn up. Im still considering buying land somewhere and moving so I can do what I lve always wanted to do. But finances kinda prevent that right now.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I let them get big. We were done by 8 weeks and had carcasses in the 5-6 pound range, some over 6 pounds.


That is just crazy!


----------



## Rammy

just teasin' y'all.


----------



## Baymule

You could raise a couple of feeder pigs. Have you seen my Pig Palace? It doesn't take up a lot of room, but it plenty big enough for a few pigs. 

Butchering chickens isn't that bad. I researched the most humane way and selected the cone method. You put them in a cone and cut their throat. The chicken is unconscious in seconds, bleeds out and it's over quickly. None of that chopping their heads off and watching them flop and literally "run around like a chicken with it's head cut off." 

We roll a piece of cardboard into a cone, secure it with duct tape and duct tape to a wire fence. Put the chicken in it upside down, cut it's throat and hold the feet. 

Maybe you could get 2-3 and try. Meat for the freezer, you raised it, fed it and know how the chicken was treated. It's worth it in my book.


----------



## Rammy

I'll do it if you come up and help me.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> That is just crazy!


Last spring, we slaughtered 44 CCX.
Total pounds of dressed whole chicken 231.1
Average weight of each chicken was 5 pounds, 11 ounces.
Feed: 770 pounds
Feed cost: $264

I took the backs, necks, liver, heart and gizzards and canned 25 quarts of dog food in a rich broth.

I canned 33 pints of broth.

It was well worth it and we will do it again this spring.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Last spring, we slaughtered 44 CCX.
> Total pounds of dressed whole chicken 231.1
> Average weight of each chicken was 5 pounds, 11 ounces.
> Feed: 770 pounds
> Feed cost: $264


That's cheap enough for sure.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Yes, he's rich. And handsome. So its got to be you. Who knew you were a Bollywood heart throb?


Watch out @Bruce ! @Rammy might be coming after you now!


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Im thinking of getting some to butcher this year. Ive never done it before so Im not sure I can do the deed myself.


I helped my dad when I was younger...that was a LONG time ago. I have never done it myself but I think I can do it if I have the right set up. 



Baymule said:


> Butchering chickens isn't that bad. I researched the most humane way and selected the cone method. You put them in a cone and cut their throat. The chicken is unconscious in seconds, bleeds out and it's over quickly. None of that chopping their heads off and watching them flop and literally "run around like a chicken with it's head cut off."
> 
> We roll a piece of cardboard into a cone, secure it with duct tape and duct tape to a wire fence. Put the chicken in it upside down, cut it's throat and hold the feet.
> 
> Maybe you could get 2-3 and try. Meat for the freezer, you raised it, fed it and know how the chicken was treated. It's worth it in my book.


@Baymule how to you pluck the feathers? Do you have one of those homemade feather plucker thingie (lol)?


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> I helped my dad when I was younger...that was a LONG time ago. I have never done it myself but I think I can do it if I have the right set up.
> 
> 
> @Baymule how to you pluck the feathers? Do you have one of those homemade feather plucker thingie (lol)?


..... @RollingAcres ....you're kidding, right? Haven't ya ever read about her shucking chickens like they was an ear of corn?....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> ..... @RollingAcres ....you're kidding, right? Haven't ya ever read about her shucking chickens like they was an ear of corn?....


 So instead of feather plucker, it's chicken shucker?


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Watch out @Bruce ! @Rammy might be coming after you now!


Naw. Id have to deal with his crazy daughters. Oh  wait....can I fix a nice bloody steak every night and let the blood drool down the corners of my mouth and freak out the vegan daughter? Muhahaha! Hmmmmm......


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Naw. Id have to deal with his crazy daughters. Oh  wait....can I fix a nice bloody steak every night and let the blood drool down the corners of my mouth and freak out the vegan daughter? Muhahaha! Hmmmmm......


----------



## misfitmorgan

We have done a fair amount of poultry and no it's not hard. I even do the killing and aside from fish thats the only other critter i have killed myself. We have done chickens and ducks. We hang them upside down by their feet with twine and cut the artery on both sides of the next, they are dead and done draining in just a few minutes because the heart keeps pumping so it pumps the blood out. 

Plucking is the worst  We always start off plucking them and then when we just cant handle that anymore we skin them instead. We raised some cornish crosses 2 yrs ago and were pretty grossed out by them to be honest. Most of ours didnt act like chickens or really move after a couple weeks old and never got all their feathers so they were ugly things.  We would like to try the rangers but everywhere has them for $1 more per chick then CC.

We might end up doing heavy heritage cocks this year, they are $51 for 100 vs $195 for 100 CC. Also looking at the surprise boxes for $80


----------



## misfitmorgan

Rammy said:


> Naw. Id have to deal with his crazy daughters. Oh  wait....can I fix a nice bloody steak every night and let the blood drool down the corners of my mouth and freak out the vegan daughter? Muhahaha! Hmmmmm......



 That's funny and awful!


----------



## Rammy

Sowwy.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Sowwy.


Are you really?


----------



## Rammy

misfitmorgan said:


> We have done a fair amount of poultry and no it's not hard. I even do the killing and aside from fish thats the only other critter i have killed myself. We have done chickens and ducks. We hang them upside down by their feet with twine and cut the artery on both sides of the next, they are dead and done draining in just a few minutes because the heart keeps pumping so it pumps the blood out.
> 
> Plucking is the worst  We always start off plucking them and then when we just cant handle that anymore we skin them instead. We raised some cornish crosses 2 yrs ago and were pretty grossed out by them to be honest. Most of ours didnt act like chickens or really move after a couple weeks old and never got all their feathers so they were ugly things.  We would like to try the rangers but everywhere has them for $1 more per chick then CC.
> 
> We might end up doing heavy heritage cocks this year, they are $51 for 100 vs $195 for 100 CC. Also looking at the surprise boxes for $80




Suprise box from Cackle? Im not sure what CC is. If I got any to butcher Im probably getting them at TSC when they have thier chick days. Minimun is 6 birds.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Are you really?


On one hand, yeah, because really, I wouldnt do anything to disrespect @Bruce in his own home. Would I do it if he wasnt looking, probably..


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Im not sure what CC is.


Cornish Cross. If I were to raise broilers I think I'd rather have a heritage meat breed. They make take longer to get to size but would still be normal chickens. And hopefully have a better dark to white meat ratio. I prefer the dark.

I'm sure you wouldn't come after me 'cause you know I'm already married.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> If I were to raise broilers I think I'd rather have a heritage meat breed. They make take longer to get to size but would still be normal chickens. And hopefully have a better dark to white meat ratio. I prefer the dark.


You really can't raise any animals for food at your plcae? Now that DD is in college, you still can't?


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> I'm sure you wouldn't come after me 'cause you know I'm already married.




Dont worry, your safe. There are rules, and married guys are one rule I dont break. Kinda why I got divorced. My now ex forgot which driveway he was supposed to park in.  Also people in relationships are off the table.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Rammy said:


> Suprise box from Cackle? Im not sure what CC is. If I got any to butcher Im probably getting them at TSC when they have thier chick days. Minimun is 6 birds.



Yes from Cackle...it has good reviews and comes out super affordable 35 to 70 poultry for $80 including shipping is way cheap. The other cheapest way for us is to order thru our feedmill but they have limited selection. CC were $1.85 each last year with no shipping and you got 10 free CC per person for each bag of chicken meat maker or egg layer you bought, limit one per customer.


----------



## misfitmorgan

RollingAcres said:


> You really can't raise any animals for food at your plcae? Now that DD is in college, you still can't?



I think DW also has a don't see food before it is dead thing.


----------



## Baymule

We dipped the chickens in a big pot of scalding hot water, then plucked them by hand. Their feathers are sparse and easy to pluck.


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> You really can't raise any animals for food at your plcae? Now that DD is in college, you still can't?


She isn't at college permanently, she comes home on occasion. Like I'm driving up to Montreal Saturday morning. Not sure if I could sneak anything in, if I did it would have to be something like Cornish Cross that grow so ridiculously fast that she wouldn't be back before they were gone.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> She isn't at college permanently, she comes home on occasion. Like I'm driving up to Montreal Saturday morning. Not sure if I could sneak anything in, if I did it would have to be something like Cornish Cross that grow so ridiculously fast that she wouldn't be back before they were gone.


 
WOW....."Not sure if I could if sneak anything in".......WOW....


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't blame Bruce for keeping peace in the family and he does it well in spite of what he might like to do.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I don't blame Bruce for keeping peace in the family and he does it well in spite of what he might like to do.


And he has us to talk sensible to.


----------



## Rammy

Got my replacement duck eggs today. He sent them yesterday so getting here today was quick. Hope this batch does better.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> And he has us to talk sensible to.




Yep and I appreciate it. I think it would be hard to sneak in any broilers of any breed. I let my chickens free range, someone is bound to notice a few different chickens that all look the same even though I have quite a few breeds of layers.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> someone is bound to notice a few different chickens that all look the same even though I have quite a few breeds of layers.


I had a friend who brought a new goat home and her DH didn't notice it for many MONTHS!!!


----------



## Rammy

You could always hide them somewhere.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Got my replacement duck eggs today. He sent them yesterday so getting here today was quick. Hope this batch does better.


Good luck with this batch!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> You could always hide them somewhere.....


Like at your place?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Like at your place?


She's too far. You can hide them at my place, it's closer.


----------



## Bruce

Nothing like a 3 hour one way commute to feed and water your chickens every morning!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Nothing like a 3 hour one way commute to feed and water your chickens every morning!


It's not like you don't have the time.


----------



## Rammy

@RollingAcres at least you wont have to spend the time and money to stalk him. He would come to you.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> @RollingAcres at least you wont have to spend the time and money to stalk him. He would come to you.


That's the best kind of stalking.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, why do the work when they do the work for you? Taking notes @Senile_Texas_Aggie ?


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> @RollingAcres at least you wont have to spend the time and money to stalk him. He would come to you.


With my luck she'd be at work when I showed up. Actually I think that would definitely be the case, I am not going to get on the road at 4 AM to stalk RA!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> With my luck she'd be at work when I showed up. Actually I think that would definitely be the case, I am not going to get on the road at 4 AM to stalk RA!


----------



## Rammy

Just got home and checked the bator and have 4 pips!  !
Heres a pic....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooooo!!!....Ducklings!!!....KC Ducklings!!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Careful Rammy, @CntryBoy777 might come stalk your KC ducklings!


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Rammy

Thats fine with me. Fred is welcome anytime.  Joyce and Gabbie, too!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya first have to lock up that vicious pooch of yours....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya first have to lock up that vicious pooch of yours....


----------



## Rammy

Your probably right. She would just smile you to death with her eyes and suck up to you for treats. Shes really vicious like that.


----------



## Rammy

Here she is attacking Joe.



 

She lures you in with that, "But Im cute, right?" look, then she steals your hamburger....


----------



## Mike CHS

Thor liked her also.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> Thor liked her also.


Yeah, he sure did. He said she'd make a tasty snack!


----------



## Rammy

No babies yet! Lots of rocking and rolling going on tho.  Sure wish I could be home right now than at work!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh Rammy , I understand you want to be home for the hatching.....maby  when you get back home today you will have your cute little duckies to quack  you up....then you can post pictures for us, wishing you a "ducky" day


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is some encouragement for ya....these are the youngest age that I have on my phone...the others are on the puter in storage.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Here is some encouragement for ya....these are the youngest age that I have on my phone...the others are on the puter in storage.....
> View attachment 58115 View attachment 58116



Omg how cute !


----------



## Rammy

I sure hope so! Nothing like watching a chick hatch.  Cant wsit to get home!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## RollingAcres

Waiting patiently for pictures of ducklings.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Grandma ducky is waiting....
Rammy, ....what happens when a duck flys up side down ?.........he quacks up .....


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Rammy

Came home and two have hatched so far. Here ya go @CntryBoy777 !


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Grandma ducky is waiting....
> Rammy, ....what happens when a duck flys up side down ?.........he quacks up .....


You need to lay off that prednisone. Its making you Daffy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> You need to lay off that prednisone. Its making you Daffy.


Omg, you are funny.....but its so true...one minute  i am crying, the next laughing...and i have just begun day two of ten days....congratulations  on your hatching momma duckie


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Rammy

One more is almost out. There are two more thats piped but one piped yesterday and hasnt progressed much. Should I be worried?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You better ask CntryBoy777,  he would know....can you help them crack the egg shell ????


----------



## Rammy

Its just a small hole. I got those other two out with one quick grab so as not to shrink wrap the others. The one almost out is just about there. Guess we will see.
Set 8 more khakis tonight. Hatch day 28 days!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is a problem with assisting in the hatching....imo...if the duckling isn't strong enough to free itself from the shell, it probably doesn't have the strength to survive....the struggle to freedom gets it ready to face the endurance of life.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya first have to lock up that vicious pooch of yours....


Nah, Gabbie will protect you by playing with the vicious pooch until it is so tired it can't walk.


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> There is a problem with assisting in the hatching....imo...if the duckling isn't strong enough to free itself from the shell, it probably doesn't have the strength to survive....the struggle to freedom gets it ready to face the endurance of life.....


Im just going to watch and wait. Time will tell.


----------



## Rammy

Another one just hatched!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YaY!!!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Rammy

Maybe this one will get these other two going now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  to daisy, daffy  and donald or whatever you name you cute ducks, that is very cool, great job !


----------



## Rammy

BB, Fred, and Bruce.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> BB, Fred, and Bruce.


You may want to know their sexs first..... just beware...I am going to name one of my doe's this kiding season Rammy


----------



## Rammy

Oh, gee!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Oh, gee!


She will be special and she won't  be sold.....


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the duckies!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok now missy ...you called me Daffy, lol...so last night in my prednisone  madness i had a dream you had your ducks in dressed in pjs with black n white plaid bottoms and red tops....i am quackin up...the padded room awaits...
Have a great day...


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congratulations on your ducklings!


----------



## Rammy

One more is working on it. Might have another when I get home.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So how many ducks have hatched ?


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> BB, Fred, and Bruce.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> So how many ducks have hatched ?


I should have another one hatched when I get home. There is one more that may be working on it but hasnt shown much progress. But the one hatching out now piped Wed and is just now trying to get out, so maybe the other one will do the same. It will be two days past hatch date that they hatched out. 
I set the 8 replacement eggs in the other bator last night. I set up the Humidikit I got from Incubator Warehouse, and wouldnt you know, I got one with a bad sensor. I set it so that the humidity would stay at a steady 50%. It kept climbing instead. Got up to 55% and was still going. Talked to the Incubator people and they are sending me a new board. They said that its a problem with these things. If I had known that before, I probably wouldnt of ordered it. They are sending it free, so guess I'll see how the new one works. If not, its going back.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well if thats what you name them, thats cute...you may need to name one latestarter....lol,


----------



## Rammy

I'll name the next one hatching, Joe. Then Baymule and RA, then STA....and on and on.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> I'll name the next one hatching, Joe. Then Baymule and RA, then STA....and on and on.....


Oh I'm honored!!!


----------



## Rammy

Got another fuzzybutt when I got home and another trying. So that will make 5 out of 6 that hatched I got from the other seller. Pretty good.


----------



## Rammy

Here's Joe! Fresh outta the egg.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well if thats what you name them, thats cute...you may need to name one latestarter....lol,


Specifically the last one!

So 100% hatch?? Fabulous!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is so cool, they are so cute ..... love the names, lol


----------



## Rammy

Did pretty good my first shot at hatching ducks. Would of been nice of those dozen I got had made it.  I put the replacements in last night so we will see how these do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Maby  the first batch were "Rubber Duckies ",....sorry, meds...ya know ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's Great!!!.....


----------



## Rammy

Put the duckies in the bathtub while I cleaned thier brooder out. When Im not watching them they were swimming all over the place. When I looked at them theyd bunch up. I thought ducks imprinted on you when they hatched out? I dont know. Never hatched ducks before.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Momma Rammys baby's. ....how sweet, love it...congratulations  on your first hatching !


----------



## Rammy

Lucy really wants to play with the duckies.


----------



## farmerjan

That was an exceptional hatch from the 6 eggs.  But they came from a warm climate,  and didn't have to be shipped far.  I do hope the ones the other person "replaced" will hatch for you.  But shipping this time of year in this yo-yo weather temps is tough. Especially from a cold climate to start with. 
They will get more "attached" to you as they learn you are their feed source.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ours got use to the interaction and keyed into the sound of our voices.....ours were 3wks old before they were introduced to water....we were too scared of dropping their body temps too much.....it was our first time to have ducks, but when they figured it out, they were Energize by it and knew when it was Tub Time....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Congratulations on all of the ducklings!



Rammy said:


> I'll name the next one hatching, Joe. Then Baymule and RA, then STA....and on and on.....



The one named STA will be a retarded duck!


----------



## Rammy

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Congratulations on all of the ducklings!
> 
> 
> 
> The one named STA will be a retarded duck!


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ours got use to the interaction and keyed into the sound of our voices.....ours were 3wks old before they were introduced to water....we were too scared of dropping their body temps too much.....it was our first time to have ducks, but when they figured it out, they were Energize by it and knew when it was Tub Time....


I didnt leave them in  too long. I made sure the water was warm but not hot. Once I got thier brooder cleaned I put them back under the heat lamp. So far they are fine. I wont do it again for a while.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We probably tend to be overly cautious about things we are unfamiliar with....well, I am anyway....just part of my nature of not wanting to "screw" something up and it being my ignorant self that caused the "issue"....after seeing them come up, I would do as ya did and just have it on my mind....I'll tell ya they will grow very quickly....and they will demand that water at least twice daily....it just Excites them and the antics begin....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Congratulations on all of the ducklings!
> 
> 
> 
> The one named STA will be a retarded duck!


He won't  be a retarded duck STA....he will just  be a gentle....  kind ....polite duckie.... who quacks us all up


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> He won't  be a retarded duck STA....he will just  be a gentle....  kind ....polite duckie.... who quacks us all up


And stalks other ducks......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> And stalks other ducks......



And chicks, lol


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Put the duckies in the bathtub while I cleaned thier brooder out.


You didn't need that tub for yourself anyway, right?


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the duckies! They are cute.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> You didn't need that tub for yourself anyway, right?


Hey, next time I can take a bath with REAL duckies instead of rubber duckies..........


----------



## Bruce

That would be quite comical!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You would have quackers in your britches  if you bath with them Rammy ....well if it walks like a duck...it must be a duck   thats our Rammy girl, just  ducky....


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you need a swimming pool so you can swim with your ducks.


----------



## Rammy

My brother and his girlfriend came down last weekend to visit with Mom and Dad. They left Tues since he had to go to work the next morning. 
Dad had his last radiation treatment last Friday. They will do an MRI  on March 14th to see if it helped. Mom said Dad fell again last night when he didnt have the strength to get off the toilet. She had to call my cousin, who lives next door, to help get him up. This is the second fall in a couple days. He has this huge bruise on his chest where he fell in the bathroom. He refused to go to the hospital because he didnt want to sit there for 4 hours before he got looked at. Stubborn ol fart.
I got this Humidikit to use for the incubators so I dont have to babysit the humidity. When I got it, and set it up per instructions, I set it to stop at 50%. It kept climbing instead of stopping. I called Incubator Warehouse and talked to them. After some trouble shooting, he determine the board was bad and sent me a new one. I replaced the board last night, set the humidity level, and turned it on. Niw it wont go past 45%. WTF? I mean, this thing isnt cheap. 
I have water in the trays, but not much. Even before I hooked up the Humidikit, it was around the 45% mark, so I figured it would raise it up to 50% and keep it there even after the water in tge tray evaporated. So far, Im pretty peeved at this thing. All the reviews gave it glowing comments. Im ready to ship this thing back.


----------



## Baymule

I was impressed by their level of customer service. Things don't always work right, but they respond quickly. The thread on BYC has many instances of things going wrong, but are quickly resolved to the customer's satisfaction. They even redesigned the screen over the fan several times because of newly hatched chicks getting their feet up and getting caught in the fan. Don't give up, don't get mad, call and let them know. I don't know of any other company that has such an attentive customer service. The only thing more irritating than things going wrong, is things going wrong and the company ignores you.


----------



## Rammy

Im going to call them when I get home. I k ow I put the wires in the right spots. All I did was unscrew the front, take out the old one, unscrewed the wires out of the back, insert into new one, turn it in. If I had the wires wrong it wouldnt of come on, right? It was only at 45.6% when I left for work. It shouldnt take that long to get to 50%. I turned it on last night.


----------



## Baymule

Yup, call and get it worked out.


----------



## RollingAcres

What Bay said!


----------



## Rammy

Just called them. Took the new unit out and found one of the wires had come out. I thought I had it pretty tighf but guess not. I'll keep an eye on it and see what happens. After I put the thing back together and turned it back on, a few minutes later it came on and the percentage went up. 
The guy I talked to said I might need to get some needle nose pliers and tighten the ends. I turned the little screws a until they wouldnt turn anymore. So far so good.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good Rammy....knew you'd  get it done !


----------



## Rammy

Just kind of ticks me off, though. I never get something that works right the first time. Always have to screw with it. Or in this case, actually did have to screw it, in a way.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

A womans work is never done... lol


----------



## Baymule

But you handled it, fixed it and now you are up and running!


----------



## Rammy

Ive been thinking about something and would like y'alls input.   As you know, Im learning Hindi. On one hand, its alot of fun and Im doing better than I thought, but on the other hand, Im not sure I want to continue. There is so much I need to do and just dont have the time to study like I did before. Also, I just havent been studying like I should because Im so darn tired when I get home. 
Then again, I know if I quit, I'll never go back to it.  Then I wont know if I can learn to speak it or not. I can in a sense, speak a few phrases and write sentences, but just not sure if I want to keep going. I will be up to my eyeballs with baby fuzzy butts at the end of the month, and have a batch of 36 eggs I'll be starting first of March. 
What do you think I should do?  Tonight is my last paid lesson. I get paid tomorrow and usually get a gift card to pay for the next five. I love watching the Bollywood movies and listening to the music and one day hope to be able to speak it fluently, so that keeps me going. Arrrgghhh!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Ive been thinking about something


Is that why i see and smell smoke coming your way? 
Sorry i can't help myself


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Let it go for awhile....if you miss it go back to the lessons.   if you don't  miss it, go for another adventure in life


----------



## RollingAcres

So how much are those lessons? And what's the duration on the lessons? Is it something you pay for and then can spend as much time as you want to learn it?


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> Is that why i see and smell smoke coming your way?
> Sorry i can't help myself


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> So how much are those lessons? And what's the duration on the lessons? Is it something you pay for and then can spend as much time as you want to learn it?


The lessons are online. I take them on TakeLessonLive.com. They are $15.00 for a half hour, but it often goes over that. Its just once a week. I try to put in about 2 hrs of study time each night and as much as possible on the weekends, but lately, with the hatchings, my Dad, and the upcoming garden and summer chores, not sure Im going to be able to put in the time as I did before. The last time I took a break from something, which was my studying for my RHIT exam so I can work in a hospital in the records department, was 8 years ago. I dont remember jack from all those years I went to college to study for it. So I know my history.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sounds like the RHIT may be something you might want to revisit ? You have mentioned it several times before.... the Hindi lessons cost you money ...... going back to your RHIT classes would give you the security of another direction if your wrists become a issue or you wanted a career  change ????  
You do have a full plate with working, your home and caring for your parents.....maby  some down time for yourself right now is the answer....


----------



## Rammy

Id have to retake all the classes I did when I took it the first time. It would cost me hundreds of dollars per semester and books. So its not something I can do again now. I just cant afford it. I hate making decisions.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Id have to retake all the classes I did when I took it the first time. It would cost me hundreds of dollars per semester and books. So its not something I can do again now. I just cant afford it. I hate making decisions.


I noticed you hate making decisions,  lol...then just stop the hindi  for now, save the fifteen  dollars and several hours studying, spend that time with your stuff you want to get done and you will have your needed and precious time with your folks....things will then fall into place and will work out....they always do...


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> The lessons are online. I take them on TakeLessonLive.com. They are $15.00 for a half hour, but it often goes over that. Its just once a week. I try to put in about 2 hrs of study time each night and as much as possible on the weekends, but lately, with the hatchings, my Dad, and the upcoming garden and summer chores, not sure Im going to be able to put in the time as I did before. The last time I took a break from something, which was my studying for my RHIT exam so I can work in a hospital in the records department, was 8 years ago. I dont remember jack from all those years I went to college to study for it. So I know my history.


So it's pay as you go right? Are you afraid that if you give that up temporarily you might not go back to it? Sorry, with all these questions, just trying to understand the situation and trying to help you.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> So it's pay as you go right? Are you afraid that if you give that up temporarily you might not go back to it? Sorry, with all these questions, just trying to understand the situation and trying to help you.


Yes and yes. You have to pay for at least 5 lessons in advance each time. Im up for renewal this weekend.


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> Yes and yes. You have to pay for at least 5 lessons in advance each time. Im up for renewal this weekend.


More questions. So you would need to prepaid for at least 5 lessons, but once paid, is there a time frame you need to finish studying or you can basically take your time to finish studying those say 5 lessons?
I know you really enjoy learning Hindi. I'd say, if it's not financially a burden for you to spend at least $75 on 5 lessons and if there's not "expiration date" on those lessons, then renew it. Then at least the lessons are available, and you can spend at least once a week or more depending on your schedule to study. That way you are not giving it up. 
But if there's a time frame you need to complete the lessons then it's a different story.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Don't  renew, lol...if you got to ask yourself the question, and you are giving the reasons why not to do it, then honey...me thinks you needs a break from it,...enjoy your movies and some free time, make more duckies to sell, then teach the duckies hindi


----------



## B&B Happy goats

LOL...NOW WE MUST REALLY BE MAKING YOUR HEAD SPINN ...@RollingAcres


----------



## Rammy

I dont have a time frame to study or do homework. Right now Im doing sentences. I get the lesson we covered, then am to write as many sentences as possible so I learn which order and gender to use. So far for tonights lesson, Ive only done 15. Thats not alot.
Im frustrated a little because Im not as far along as I think I should be, but thats my fault, not the teacher.
I just need to get my butt in gear. Work out a schedule and stick to it whether Im tired or not.


----------



## Rammy

Im sitting here listening to Tere Mere from "Chef" on Pandora. Its so beautiful. Geez.  Now Im crying.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

do what your heart wants....


----------



## Rammy

I hate being a wimp. I blame it on my zodiac chart. I have a Libra Moon and a Gemini Ascendant. See why I have such a tough time making decisions? But that Ram in the middle is stubborn and once I make a decision, I stick with it, come Heck or high water.
1. When I started taking these lessons, I said I don't care if it takes me ten years, Im learning it. I cant go back on that word to myself.
2. I said I would give it a year, then decide if I wanted to continue lessons. Its only been since last August. Year isn't up yet.
3. Whenever I watch a Bollywood movie or as in now, listening to Pandora, I get jazzed up. Sooooo...............

Im buying a gift card this weekend and signing up for more lessons.
Thanks for listening to<or reading> my pity me moment.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

not a pity moment at all...RAMMY you made your decision


----------



## Rammy

I just like to bounce things off other people sometimes. It helps me make decisions. I cant go back on my word. Once I say Im going to do something, I do it because it means I cant keep my word. I'll also be mad at myself because I quit. Koi Baat Nahi........no problem.


----------



## Rammy

Say it isn't so!! Peter Tork from the Monkees has passed away.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/monkees-peter-tork-dies-age-77-175617524.html


----------



## Bruce

Too late for me to "help" make the decision! One less Bollywood movie = 2 more hours to study


----------



## Rammy

More like three. Haha.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, see there. 2 movies is 3 days of study!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Ah, see there. 2 movies is 3 days of study!


You are right!


----------



## Baymule

Peter Tork was so cute! I had Monkees posters up in my room! And I watched their show.


----------



## Rammy

Me, too, Bay. Still do. They have the show on the MeTv channel.


----------



## Rammy

Ok, Im ticked.  I got this Humidikit for the incubators so I dont have to babysit the humidity levels for the incubators. The original contriol board had something wring with it, or so I thought, so they sent me  new one. Put that in, and it wasnt working right either. Turned out one of the wires had come out. 
So got the wire put in, tightened everything down. Tada! Started working. Held the humidity where I wanted. 
Last night I come home,  its running nonstop and the humidity is going down, not up like its suppose to.  I unscrew the control panel to check the wires. All are tight and not loose. But the unit has not shut off all night and tge green indicator light tgat shows its working has been on the entire night since yesterday.  
Im fed up with this thing.  I shut it off and added water the old fashioned way. Im calling them again if I get home in time tonight about returning it. When I fixed the wire, it was working how it should, now its not? Piece of crap.


----------



## Bruce

I can't like that Rammy!


----------



## Rammy

Neither can I. Makes me so mad. Guess Im calling them again.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry you are having such trouble with that thing.


----------



## Rammy

I hate buying something, especially as expensive as this thing was, and it doesnt work right. Even after they sent a replacement board. Really?<shakes head>


----------



## Rammy

Ok. So I thought when I got home Id switch the wires around in the control box. Thought maybe I had them backwards. Nope. Had it right the first time. Blew the fuse in the bedroom. Oops! 
Good news is I put the wires back and the unit is working again. I was afraid I fried the control box. I just dont understand what Im doing wrong.


----------



## Bruce

Wish I could help but I know nothing about such things.


----------



## Rammy

I didnt get home in time to call them.  It will probably be Monday before I can. If it doesnt start working right soon, Im sending it back.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

sorry Rammy.........


----------



## Rammy

Its just aggrevating. Its fine.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So miss Rammy, i need help, got two more chicks on their way out, right now i got them in a wash cloth stuffed into my chest ....had shut heat lamp off this after noon, closed ac vents, gave them a small waste basket to hide and huddle in. Changed heat source to small electric one in bath,  its 83 degrees....no drafts, ac or anything....must be getting warmer, got boobie peeps chirpin....any ideas ????


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya have a heating pad and a small piece of fence wire and make a miniture plane hanger shape with the wire....wrap the heating pad in Glad press and seal and cover with a rag towel or cloth diaper....this way the chicks can control their own temp needs....if ya set it to one end of your brooder, then they can escape to cooler air if the opposite end of the area.....hope they make it and do well for ya.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Smart idea, thank you so much  will do for sure. thank you


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> So miss Rammy, i need help, got two more chicks on their way out, right now i got them in a wash cloth stuffed into my chest ....had shut heat lamp off this after noon, closed ac vents, gave them a small waste basket to hide and huddle in. Changed heat source to small electric one in bath,  its 83 degrees....no drafts, ac or anything....must be getting warmer, got boobie peeps chirpin....any ideas ????


The heat is too low. They need at least 95. I actually just use a 100w light bulb in one if those things you put the heatlamp bulbs in. I lay it in the plastic tote or have it low enough the heat radiates on them or they can get close to it. Keep the drafts away. I got this tote at Dollar General with the lid for 15 dollars. I just took some hardware clothe and bent over the top for ventilation and it works great. I keep them in there for about a week before moving them out to the barn.


----------



## Rammy

You can cut the lid and attach some wire to it so its easier to take the lid off and on, but I didnt want to cut the lid up. Figured I can reuse the "brooder box" later when I dont have chickens or ducks in it. 
I got this tote because its big and deep. Gives them room to move away from the heat if they want. I had a thermometer in there too showing the heat from the bulb and it usually registered about 95-97 degrees.


----------



## Rammy

Its pouring the rain down here. Hasnt stopped since yesterday. The worst wave is suppose to be around 3pm this afternoon. Need to go to the store but may wait til later to see if it lets up some.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you...am on it....down five chcks...


----------



## Rammy

Dont feel bad. I got chicks years ago. Didnt know you needed a heat lamp. Just kept them in the box they came in from the feed store in my utility room. Lost every last one of them.
I learned the hard way. My stupidity made for a learning experience. Thats what prompted me to join BYC. Learned alot. Now I hatch, sell, raise chickens. Still lose a few, but its been from weakness of the chick or a genetic issue.
Once you get them set up in a draft free, warmer brooder, hopefully they will be ok. Make sure they can move away from the heat if they need to. Once they start to feather out they will be able to maintain their body heat more.
I think @Bruce's suggestion is a great one, too. You could get that to set up for these or your next fuzzy butts.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I hadn't  done chicks since 1978, lol. And that was 60 chicks  in my farm kitchen,...this time i baked a few with the heat lamp, ...then last night one of the two i was warming passed, then the other this morning....it was 91 in there last night...funny , out of the three breeds , five of the same died. Well not funny....stupid on my part !
 in loving memory of the lost five chicks that could of been dinner my bad


----------



## Rammy

Sent you a pm.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just means that those that make it are more hearty than the others....some breeds tolerate variances better than others....there is a price for everything that is learned, sometimes it comes as a cost....sometimes, not so much.....


----------



## Rammy

Thats true.


----------



## Rammy

Checked the new batch of duck eggs in the bator this morning. Culled the biggest one. Opened it. No bullseye. Couple others arent showing much promise. Some are showing veining. Will check again next Fri or Sat see if anymore need tossed. Im taking pics this time to send to the seller if this batch fizzles.


----------



## Rammy

Oooooh, just noticed Ive got 199 pages!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well lets  see if we can get you to two hundred, lol....thank you @Rammy and @ CntryBoy777  for the chick rescue,  it is very much appreciated


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Still working on that two hundred number of pages......lol, chicks are all doing quite well now, got fifteen left, and thirteen laying outside.....sounds like chicken  around here will be pooping breakfast for a while, love their eggs !  Have a dry night.........NO MORE RAIN


----------



## Rammy

Dry my patootie! Its been pouring the rain down since 3pm. I didnt even go out to get the eggs. Its not suppose to rain anymore aftet this is over for three days. Im sick of this.


----------



## Rammy

Dry my patootie! Its been pouring the rain down since 3pm. I didnt even go out to get the eggs. Its not suppose to rain anymore aftet this is over for three days. Im sick of this.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya have a heating pad and a small piece of fence wire and make a miniture plane hanger shape with the wire....wrap the heating pad in Glad press and seal and cover with a rag towel or cloth diaper....this way the chicks can control their own temp needs....if ya set it to one end of your brooder, then they can escape to cooler air if the opposite end of the area.....hope they make it and do well for ya.....


What @CntryBoy777 described is referred to as a Mama Heating Pad brooder. There is a massively long thread on BYC. Many variations but the basics are the heating pad, a frame of some type that allows the chicks to warm up with contact on their backs and a normal ambient temp area outside the cave. Just like a brooding hen except the MHP doesn't travel with them. I've used this with the last 3 batches of chicks, VERY satisfied as are pretty much everyone on the thread:
https://www.backyardchickens.com/th...d-in-the-brooder-picture-heavy-update.956958/


Rammy said:


> Oooooh, just noticed Ive got 199 pages!


Now heading to 201!


----------



## Rammy

RIP Joe.


----------



## Rammy

I wont be back for a while. Take care everyone. Goodbye.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hey you.....take the time you need but don't  stray away too far, you are part of us....


----------



## goatgurl

you take all the time you need but remember that we're still here and will miss your smiling face.


----------



## Baymule

That's right, we love you and want you back! Take the time you need, but make sure that you come back!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I understand....but, like all have said ya will be sorely missed and be sure that ya return....the "herd" is weaker without ya here..............I'm here if ya need me


----------



## Mike CHS

Give us a call if we can do anything.  We don't want to be losing another friend.


----------



## Bruce

What they all said!!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

@Rammy please take care of yourself. But like everyone else said, please come back.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

NO!!!!!  You can't leave us now!  We need you here!  I hope whatever has caused you to depart from the forum is only temporary.  We will be anxiously awaiting your return.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh no! I hope that whatever it is can be handled appropriately and you be back in a timely manner. Miss you!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## farmerjan

from a Va too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I saw on another thread why you aren’t here right now. I get it. I will say there’s lots of support here. Please reach out to one of us if you need to talk. 

I came looking for your journal because you’ve been on my mind. I’m sending you a smile!


----------



## Bruce

x2


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have tried to pm you since  i got home yesterday....it won't  go through , please contact me


----------



## Rammy

Hi, everyone.
First, I want to apologize for worrying everyone at my abrupt departure. The news of Joe's passing really hit me hard and I know it did to alot of you as well, especially his family. I did not mean to be so dramatic but when I get in a certain frame of mind, I dont make rash decissions or think clearly. So Im sorry for just cutting people out like that.
I dont know why I reacted that way still, but even now just typing this Im tearing up.
I have tried coming on and reading posts. At first even doing that made me cry reading anything about Joe. Knowing he is gone and there will be no more posts about his day, his wit and humor, his stories about his beloved goats, is still unbelievable.
There is no excuse for my behavior or my shortness with some members who reached out making sure I was ok. Thank you for caring and giving me the space.
I could go on but its hard to explain alot of things.
The reason I came on to post tonight is to let everyone know it looks like my Dad may not be with us much longer. He is in hospice care right now. My Mom doesnt think he will make it thru next week. They put him on pain meds because the hospice nurse says hes in pain even tho he says hes not. His kidneys are shutting down and hes barely eating. They brought in a hospital bed because Mom cant get him in and out of bed anymore.
So first we all lose a dear, respected, and loved member of our herd, and now my Dad may pass soon.
Again, Im sorry for any worry, concern, hurt feelings I caused to members who just wanted to make sure I was ok.
I may not be posting much obviously now for a whole another reason.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....hate the news...but, I do appreciate the update....and know our prayers are with ya!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Hens and Roos

understandable, prayers of strength for your family


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## farmerjan

Prayers for strength for you and your mom.   You have a lot to deal with.  I know that the teasing about you and Joe was fun, but it made him a little more special to you having that friendship.  And you met him in person so it made it even harder. 
We are glad that you came back to us when you could be a little more rational.  Let us know how things are going and if anyone can help.  If you need to vent, anyone of us is here.  PM if you need to.


----------



## Baymule

Big hugs to you Rammy. We all handle things differently, there is no rubber stamp of one's emotions. No need to apologize, you did say that you were upset and had to back away for awhile. Just know that you are loved here, a member of the herd. 

I am sorry to hear about your Dad. He has been ill for awhile. When my Dad passed away, he had been bed ridden for a year with bone cancer. He suffered great pain, but still managed to be cheerful. I'd go see him, we'd laugh and joke around, then I would cry all the way home. I was with him when he stopped breathing and tears rolled down my cheeks. By that time, they were tears of relief for him. He was free, no more pain, no more agony, he was free. I tell you this because I feel that you are in much the same situation. A long illness doesn't take away the pain of loss, but it does allow for one to prepare. Please know that I am here for you any time you need to talk.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> At first even doing that made me cry reading anything about Joe.


You aren't alone in that 

I'm really sorry about your Dad. It's going to be hard. Wish I could do something to make it a bit easier for you.


----------



## RollingAcres

You don't need to apologize Rammy. 
Hate to hear the news of your dad. 
Please know that we are here for you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Rammy,

Words fail me to express the sorrow I feel for you and what you are going through.  Please let us know how we can help.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just dropping  by to give you a  and let you know your on my mind


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers!!! I’m here if you ever need me!


----------



## Rammy

Ive been off for a while from posting, but I have come on to catch up on threads. Alot has been going on here so its keeping me busy.
My Dad, I think, doesnt have much time left. His appetite is next to nothing. He is getting more confused and depressed. He told me he woke up a couple times and had no idea where he was or how he got into the hospital bed they have him in in his room. Ive noticed he is having more trouble swallowing. Mom has called my brother and sister up as he is getting worse each day.
Ive been hatching chicks out for two months. I have been on a raffle site and have won alot of stuff. Namely, a rabbit hutch and two coops.
Work has been keeping me busy. After work, I go over to help Mom with Dad  cleaning him up and feeding him.  Ive told Dad things I wanted to tell him before I didnt have the chance.
I dont know what else to say on this


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## B&B Happy goats

You have been missed Rammy, but we understand.... to you and your family.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our prayers and thought are with ya!!..........stay as strong as ya can for your Mom....she will really need ya to help her thru this also........will certainly be here for ya, if there's anything we can do to help ya with....


----------



## Bruce

Glad you came to update us. I know you have a rough road ahead. Glad you were able to get to Mike's for a bit of time away.


----------



## Baymule

You are a good daughter. Your Dad loves you and needs you, and then your Mom is going to need you. Just take care of yourself. Sometimes you have to indulge yourself so that you don't get all frazzled (and that is easy to do). You are kind, caring and a good person. I'm proud that I got to meet you in person and give you a hug.


----------



## RollingAcres

Thank you for updating us. We really missed you here @Rammy! Be strong for your dad, be strong for your mom and more importantly be strong for yourself. Hugs to you.


----------



## Rammy

In  my earlier post, I told y'all I had won a couple incubators off this Facebook site, Farm and Exotic Raffle Club. Before I won them, I bought a Hovabator 1602n still air incubator from Incubator Warehouse because I needed it. After winning a Nurture Right 360 incubator, I decided to sell the 1602n. I had gotten the temps up to 90 figured it was working fine before I put it back in the box. The guy who bought it is upset with me because he thinks I cheated him. I told him I would give him his money back and that I didn't sell him that incubator knowing it wasn't working right. For all I knew, it was. So tonight I will be giving him his money back. I had thought about stopping at TSC and getting a LG for him and give him the option of taking that one or just giving him his money back. Then, if he takes the incubator with the receipt, and it doesn't work, he can take it back to TSC himself. Good plan? or just give him his money back?

Dad had a dream a couple nights ago where he saw the smoke from all these candles joining together and going up into the heavens. He said he saw his name in the book of life. I knew what it ment.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Give him his money back.....simple, and no problems...
That is one sweet vision / dream your dad had...he must feel comforted by it.... sending lots of hugs to you my dear Rammy


----------



## Bruce

Yep just give him the money and be done with it.

Sounds like your Dad is mentally ready, I know it's going to be hard on you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is good that your dad is "comforted" and hopefully, ya can find a tiny bit of relief in it yourself.....


----------



## greybeard

It's tough watching parents approaching their end days...... a junction we each will travel with them and eventually come to ourselves as our own children have to watch us pass. For most, it's so much harder for us to watch the next journey come/happen than to have it happen to ourselves. 
Your Dad is ready/prepared to make that journey, if it is the will and the time set by the Almighty. He will be with those that passed before him, just as we each will be when it is our time. No more pain, no more confusion, no more struggle. 

We left behind, will grieve, not because they are gone, but because we can no longer interact with them, but in the bigger scheme of things, that period of grief and sadness is of short duration until we see them again.
Job, in _Job14_ asked many of the same questions we ponder at times like this, but all is planned and all is taken care of.


----------



## Rammy

So just came back from meeting the guy to give him back his money. He apolohized for calling me a cheat. He was just frustrated with the incubator. I told him that I talked to Incubator Warehouse and they sent me a return slip. Ive got it boxed up and ready to ship back to them tomorrow.


----------



## Rammy

I forgot to add, he prepaid for two of my Cream Legbar females I hatched out. He is coming to pick them up this weekend and may get some more off me. I told him I had hatched out alot of chicks and also bought some from Ideal. He may get some of those, too. Im selling the week olds for $3.00 but if he buys some of my older pullets, which are a month and a half old, you think $10.00 is too much? Or maybe $7.00? Might get that 50 bucks back after all.


----------



## Mike CHS

$10 isn't extreme for healthy birds. You kept them alive and got them this far so you time is worth something.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I think $10 is a fair price


----------



## Bruce

Definitely past the early care stage, no heat needed just give them food and water. All of the day olds I've gotten cost $3+ and up. That doesn't include the $35 shipping which works out to about $5/chick for my orders. $10 is deal.


----------



## Baymule

Greybeard said it very well. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that your Dad is ready to go and that he will always be with you. he lives on in you, you are his legacy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would definitely start at $10....and if ya will take $7...then there is wiggle room so ya can haggle a bit.....as far as pricing goes, the breed is an important factor......


----------



## Rammy

Dad isnt doing well. Nurse told Mom he probably has just a couple of days. My brother will be here today.


----------



## Hens and Roos

thoughts and prayers for your family


----------



## RollingAcres

Hugs and lots of hugs to you @Rammy


----------



## Mike CHS

Our prayers up for your Dad


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Dad isnt doing well. Nurse told Mom he probably has just a couple of days. My brother will be here today.



So sorry Rammy , prayers for you and your family ....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry Rammy.    May he and your family find peace.


----------



## Baymule

It is never easy to let go. I think a long illness is harder on the person that is ill, but gives loved ones time to deal with the reality of upcoming loss. A sudden death is easier on the deceased, but shocking and hard on the loved ones. Either way, it is tough for the loved ones. 

I can speak from my own experience, watching my beloved Daddy ravaged by bone cancer. By the time he passed, I cried tears, but they were more tears of relief for him, than loss for me. I was honored to be standing next to him when he took his last breath. 

Rammy, your father has suffered enough. It is time. He will be free from pain and misery. Big hugs to you. Call me if you need to talk. Love ya' gal.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Praying for you Rammy


----------



## Bruce




----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## Rammy

My Dad, Neal, passed away tonight at 10:56 pm.

RIP Daddy.


----------



## Hens and Roos

our sympathy to your family


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## RollingAcres

I am so sorry for you loss...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

My dear Rammy, I am so sorry for your loss, to you and your family.


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## Baymule

Rammy, I am so sorry that you have lost your Dad. But you have only lost his physical presence, memories of him will live on in you forever. After some time has gone by, you will be able to remember him with less pain and sorrow, you will be able to remember him with joy and happiness of the good times you had. My heart is with you.


----------



## Bruce

How are you and your mom doing? Hard even though it was expected.


----------



## Rammy

We are doing ok. Mom and my brother just came back from arranging the cremation services. Funeral is Saturday. Family is being called.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

Nice memory pictures.


----------



## greybeard

Sorry to hear he passed. It is hard, but it will get 'better' with time, or at least 'different'. An empty place never to be filled again, but over time, it will seem, not so deep a hole in your heart, as you will think more on his life than his passing.. 



Baymule said:


> It is never easy to let go. I think a long illness is harder on the person that is ill, but gives loved ones time to deal with the reality of upcoming loss. A sudden death is easier on the deceased, but shocking and hard on the loved ones. Either way, it is tough for the loved ones.



I dunno......Watching and thinking every day for over a year about my brother's eventual demise from cancer was much much harder than his actual death. I miss him terribly, but I had worried so much about what it was going to be like never to hear from him again on this earth, when that day came, I found him being gone was not nearly as bad as the dread I had gone thru all those months. It kept me up nights and I cried almost every day thinking about it. It sounds un-natural I suppose, but was almost a relief when he finally went home to his maker. Part of it I think, was the unfairness of it all...that I was relatively healthy and my mirror image was so ill and dying and I would continue on without him & I couldn't do anything about it. Last thing I told him was "I'll try to live large enough for both of us".

(the last part of that saga finally came to closure last Friday, as his property adjacent to me sold and closed and I met the new owners and gave them the keys to the locks on the gates. They did agree to me continue leasing it for grazing so they could retain ag exemtion, as they are city folks that just want the property for weekend 'recreation')


----------



## farmerjan

Very sorry for you and your mom's loss.  But at least your dad was ready, and still someone you could talk to and relate to.  It has been a hard 2 weeks dealing with the terrible deterioration I saw with my mom,  and the difficulties dealing with my father.  The future situation with that is something I am dreading.  Celebrate the wonderful  and full life your dad had.


----------



## Rammy

farmerjan said:


> Very sorry for you and your mom's loss.  But at least your dad was ready, and still someone you could talk to and relate to.  It has been a hard 2 weeks dealing with the terrible deterioration I saw with my mom,  and the difficulties dealing with my father.  The future situation with that is something I am dreading.  Celebrate the wonderful  and full life your dad had.


Im sorry about your Mom. Its not easy watching them get worse each day.  I know you will do everything possible to give your Mom the best care. Dad couldnt talk towards the end, but I spoke to him when he could talk and told him what I wanted to say and tell him when I could.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

My deepest condolences!!!


----------



## Rammy

Went over to my Moms yesterday about 3pm since family was coming in for the funeral today, and came home about 8 pm and found this happening....



 


 


 


 


 
And here he is almost dry..





One more just hatched while I ran some errands thus morning...



 

12 more to go. Official hatch date is tomorrow. These are Ancona ducks. Sorry Fred!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How cute that you got thoes pictures Rammy....love it...
Take care of yourself today


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, I am partial to KCs, but I love all baby ducks.....
Glad that there is a bit of "brightness" in your day.....


----------



## Rammy

Nothing lifts your spirits like a baby chick or duck hatching. With Joe passing away, and now my Dad, I think this is why I went hatch crazy this year. Bringing life into this world with so many bright stars fading away....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Nothing lifts your spirits like a baby chick or duck hatching. With Joe passing away, and now my Dad, I think this is why I went hatch crazy this year. Bringing life into this world with so many bright stars fading away....



Awwww, Rammy .....keep on a hatchin away .....


----------



## Devonviolet

Awww, Sweet Rammy!!!    I’m so sorry to hear about your loss!!! I’m not online much these days, and just found this.  My mother passed 40 years ago.  There was much emotional pain with her passing. It seems like an eternity ago, and life has gone on. But, at least you have good memories to sustain you, now that he is gone.  My prayers are with you as you go through the healing process.  

Oh and, congratulations on all the hatching ducklings.


----------



## Bruce

Grats on the hatchlings!
Here's a  you can save for when you are feeling down. It is reusable


----------



## Rammy

Had one more hatch yesterday.  Two early birds.  Have four more piping since yesterday but no progress since then.  Today is the official hatch day so we will see.


----------



## Baymule

With all the incubators you have, you can give us a detailed product review! Rammy, the incubator expert! 

Big hugs to you. The next few days can be hard to get through, you have us for virtual hugs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hey, thought i would drop by and let you know we are thinking about you today...   know that all your friends care


----------



## Baymule

I set 27 eggs in my incu-view today. Mostly Easter eggers, some Wellsummer hen/EE rooster. I need a new flock for fall. 

We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Rammy

Ive been advertising mine since they were hatched and a few people showed interest, but then never came out. Thats ok, this fall when I know who is a hen or rooster, those hens are going to cost more.  Get 'em while thier cheep......( get it? )


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

This is a thread worth watching...


----------



## Rammy

Awwww, shucks!( shuffles foot in the dirt )


----------



## Baymule

Rammy! The chick hatching QUEEN! 

I printed off the operating instructions for my Incu-view because I never seem to have them on hand. I couldn't reset the durned number of days for the life of me. It was stuck on -4.  I finally got aggravated, pressing all 3 buttons rapidly over and over in a pissed off frenzy. Then, whaddya know! It put the little asterisk up and I changed the setting days! 

Will someone please tell me WHY  I spent the money on this infernal contraption  for half hatching, time spent, aggravation, when I could go to the feed store and BUY chicks  and be done with it?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy




----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Rammy! The chick hatching QUEEN!
> 
> I printed off the operating instructions for my Incu-view because I never seem to have them on hand. I couldn't reset the durned number of days for the life of me. It was stuck on -4.  I finally got aggravated, pressing all 3 buttons rapidly over and over in a pissed off frenzy. Then, whaddya know! It put the little asterisk up and I changed the setting days!
> 
> Will someone please tell me WHY  I spent the money on this infernal contraption  for half hatching, time spent, aggravation, when I could go to the feed store and BUY chicks  and be done with it?


I push menu then you push the upper key til you find hatch days hit menu again then change the settings. I'll double ck when I get home if you want.


----------



## Rammy

I thin I have a new stalker @SA Farm ...move over @Senile_Texas_Aggie !


----------



## SA Farm

I’m not stalking, just...catching up a bit A true stalker would’ve read from the beginning


----------



## Rammy

Im joking. STA did the same thing to other members threads he read, and tell us, jokingly, who he was "stalking" at the moment.  Im glad you read thru all this. Hope it wasnt too boring! 
My thread isnt nearly as long as other members on here, but Im honored you read mine. If you want a good read, check out Latestarters Gripes, Grumbles, and Musings. 
Joe was a longtime and cherished member on here, who, unfortunately, passed away unexpectedly in February. This emoticon was created in his memory. Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## SA Farm

Oh, I know  I read about STA’s rep somewhere lol

Your journal wasn’t at all boring. Made me laugh and brought tears to my eyes a few times...especially about Joe. I’m not exactly new around here, more returning after a long hiatus. I remember him fondly and was very sorry to hear of his passing 
And that of your dad - I’m so sorry for your losses


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, how many chicks do you have now ? And how many ducks ??


----------



## Rammy

9 ducks. One piped making me think there would be 10, but it never did.  Standard chickens, probably about 40ish. Bantys are hatching now. So far it looks like all six Silver Duckwings will hatch. My one Blue Cochin hasnt shown piping yet but they are hatching early so we will see.


----------



## Baymule

You NEED this T-shirt!





https://www.redbubble.com/people/ke...MIutvyjPyo3QIVV21-Ch0ZOgE8EAQYBCABEgIezPD_BwE

I have one and I adore it. You definitely need one of these!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your one smart chick....hope you get to sell some


----------



## Rammy

So the lady that I hatched all those Anocona ducklings out for came to pick them up last night. I told her I wished more had hatched out. Out of the 22 we started out with, only 14 made it to lockdown, and only 9 hatched. One had piped, but never came out. It died at some point. I candled the rest of the eggs the night before just to see and the eggs had changed from very dark, to lightening up and air cells very large, so at some point those ducklings had died either before or during lockdown.
I kind of went, WTHeck? when she made this statement something like it setting  so long to get them in the incubator. I thought, I hope your not blaming me for letting them set for 24 hours before I put them in. One, they were cold. Two, your suppose to let them set, at least that's what a lot of people on BYC says, for 24 hours, in case the air cells are detached fat side up, giving it a chance to re-attach.  So you know what? Thats the last time I hatch for someone. 
I did get 2 bags of layer pellets and some scratch for it. Thats what we agreed on. I just did it for fun and to help out someone. I have all these incubators, so why not?
Oh, well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't get discouraged with another that seems "rude" to ya....it is the intent that ya had that matters....and her reaction, simply tells ya that she has had no "experience" at doing something that every detail can have adverse effects....she didn't want to undergo it all and paid ya to do it for her.....she is clueless about the process.....ya did a Great job and just let it go and be satisfied that ya was able to "learn and practice" for a much better next time.....ya never know, ya just might find a niche.....


----------



## Baymule

She can get her own durned incubator.


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Don't get discouraged with another that seems "rude" to ya....it is the intent that ya had that matters....and her reaction, simply tells ya that she has had no "experience" at doing something that every detail can have adverse effects....she didn't want to undergo it all and paid ya to do it for her.....she is clueless about the process.....ya did a Great job and just let it go and be satisfied that ya was able to "learn and practice" for a much better next time.....ya never know, ya just might find a niche.....


She has her own incubator. One of those GQF1202 style. The big fancy ones. Her electrical at her house was acting up and she was afraid it would fry the motor in it so she reached out on BYC for someone to help her out. I saw it and offered. Im not doing it again.


----------



## Bruce

I guess if you ever do that again you'll have to set expectations up ahead of time.


----------



## Baymule

Some people you just can't make happy.


----------



## Rammy

I just felt like she was blaming me in a round about way for the poor hatch. I said that Id had bad hatches from shipped eggs so 9 out of 14 that made it to lockdown seemed pretty good to me. Thats ok. I got free chicken food out of it.
This weekend Im cleaning and disinfecting the incubators til next year. I dont think it will hurt waiting til Saturday to clean them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hoppy Easter chickie poo


----------



## Rammy

Mowed today. Finally! My mower wouldnt start a couple weeks ago. Had to have it picked up for repairs. Turned out it was the celinoid and a loose wire. Fires right up now.
Push mower wouldnt start either. Ran it in, too. It was the carburator. Works now.
When I was push mowing the dog yard, which is now, temporarily the baby chick yard, one of them managed to get out of the side gate that has a large gap in it between the gate and where it latches. Forgot Lucy was in the main part of the backyard.
Went looking for the chicken. Cant find her. Dont dont feathers. Lucy is at the greenhouse but comes running when I call, looking intently into the dog/ chick yard. So Im thinking chick ran back in somehow.
Come inside for lunch, notice Lucy is hiding in the corner. I pick her up and touch her tummy and she yelps. Im thinking, oh crap, she ate the chicken. Its two months old but its small. I go count the chicks of that breed and count 5 which is what Im sure I had in that breed, because Im sure one died at one point. Still, Im wondering why she seems sore in her tummy when she was fine earlier. I have tobe work tomorrow so I'll take her in and have her checked to make sure. Sure hope its nothing.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Baymule

I hope Lucy is ok.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Could be some kind of rash from something she has been laying on while outside.....hope it isn't anything serious....poor Lucy......give the girl a Hug from me!!.....


----------



## Rammy

I dont think she ate the little chicken. They are all accounted for. I'll have them check her out tomorrow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Let us know asap that Lucy is ok....please


----------



## Rammy

Forgot to post yesterday. Lucy is fine. Just tweaked her back a little I guess chasing the chicken. Will have to make sure that doesnt happen again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So glad she is okay....she is such a little sweetie!!.....


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> So glad she is okay....she is such a little sweetie!!.....


Love your avatar!! hahah!!


----------



## Rammy

So this weekend got alot done. Cleaned the coop and put the PTZ coop refresher in that I won on Farm andcExotic Raffle Club. Smells nice. 
Hoed out the garden and planted some more beets and three rows of green beans. 
Tried fixing the chicken fence where the cows have pushed it down but wasnt able to fix it. Probably will have to get new wire and redo it. Stupid cows. 

Mowed the area I had the ducks in with the push mower and fenced off the garden. Think some bunnies are eating my veggies. My swiss chard is missing and one cabbage plant.
Started some pansy, marigold, and zinnia flowers. Started some other veggies in my greenhouse I got from CL too. Maybe will have better luck this time.


----------



## Baymule

You got a lot done this weekend. GRRR on the bunny garden raiders. I bet your garden looks nice too, unlike my weed patch. And you cleaned out the coop too!


----------



## Rammy

My garden isnt nearly as big as yours but I got alot packed into it. Mom wanted green beans this year and Im suprised I got three rows in despite the size of the area plowed. 
Still have to mow the yard and pasture. Might do that tomorrow. 
Had a guy come by to give me an estimate for enclosing part of the overhang behind the barn for storage. He's also going to put a new floor in the outbuilding and doors. If its not too much Im going to have it done. Probably cheaper than buying a new building.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad to hear the weather cooperated with ya and ya could get out and get so many things done!!.........the upgrade on the outbuilding sounds like it would really help ya out, too....did ya plant bush type or running green beans?.....


----------



## Rammy

Bush.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Me too  if nonthing eats them, steals them or the underground rat doesn't  eat the roots....then we will have our bush beans...pumpkin seeds sprouted and tomato seeds sprouted....all in the old goat and chicken yard,


----------



## Rammy

Nothing like natural fertilizer.....


----------



## Rammy

And on a side note, thanks @Mike CHS on mentioning Game of Thrones last time I was at your house. I upgraded my wireless with my carrier and I get free HBO now. Ive been binge watching it.  Already thru season 1.


----------



## Mike CHS

The last season (on now) is as good as any so far so it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Rammy

Im starting from the beginning, so no spoilers!


----------



## Baymule

I’ve got to get my green beans planted. The seed came from Thailand, they make massive vines and green beans three feet long. They make so many beans that I get sick of green beans. We give away green beans, they are the zucchini of the bean world.


----------



## Baymule

Is Goobermooch still gone?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> The last season (on now) is as good as any so far so it doesn't disappoint.



Love Game of thrones...we have the set up till this last series...have to wait for it to come out for sale, no HBO here.....I want my own dragons


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Is Goobermooch still gone?


As far as I can tell. Havent seen hide nor hair, or fat little bald bleepholes up there so far.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Love Game of thrones...we have the set up till this last series...have to wait for it to come out for sale, no HBO here.....I want my own dragons


Wouldnt that be cool?


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> As far as I can tell. Havent seen hide nor hair, or fat little bald bleepholes up there so far.



With him gone, you can settle back in and enjoy your place now.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Love Game of thrones...we have the set up till this last series...have to wait for it to come out for sale, no HBO here.....I want my own dragons



We do also and I think we have watched them all 3 or 4 times.  We find that we see things we missed in previous viewings since there is so much going on.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> We do also and I think we have watched them all 3 or 4 times.  We find that we see things we missed in previous viewings since there is so much going on.



Lol, am getting ready for round three shortly, I figure the last season may be out by the time we are done. Leon has only seen it once ...and got hooked...I LOVE IT


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I’ve got to get my green beans planted. The seed came from Thailand, they make massive vines and green beans three feet long. They make so many beans that I get sick of green beans. We give away green beans, they are the zucchini of the bean world.


Those big ones from Thailand aren't really beans. They're pods and they aren't exactly from Thailand....


----------



## Bruce

Bad link there @greybeard 
My Fortex beans grow to about a foot and are still tasty at that size. Still too cold and wet to plant them though.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Is Goobermooch still gone?



What does that term mean?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, am getting ready for round three shortly, I figure the last season may be out by the time we are done. Leon has only seen it once ...and got hooked...I LOVE IT



Just mentioned it to leon, we're  starting it tonight  I love you Jon Snow


----------



## B&B Happy goats

greybeard said:


> What does that term mean?



Name given to Rammys PITA neighbor....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Wouldnt that be cool?



Heck yes, let's  start a dragon ranch together Rammy, it would have to be in Texas though....everythings bigger in Texas


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Name given to Rammys PITA neighbor....


Rather than using the foul language that would best describe him but be unacceptable here


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Name given to Rammys PITA neighbor....


I understand that, but why that term and what does it mean or allude to?
Why not 'unruly neighbor' or 'intolerable boor'.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

greybeard said:


> I understand that, but why that term and what does it mean or allude to?
> Why not 'unruly neighbor' or 'intolerable boor'.....



It is simply a made up name to "politely " reference  him., instead of calling him what is truly  thought of him and what he has done to her, her property and animals......and that's  the end of the story on the name


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> What does that term mean?



I came up with that. Rammy liked  *GOBERMOUCH so I slangerized it to Goobermooch. *

Yep, you've been picking at this long enough. Maybe making a joke out of your neighbor would help. why don't we give him a name that you can call him, as a joke, to help you deal with it. 

_cumberground_—someone who is so useless, they just serve to take up space.

* FOPDOODLE*
An insignificant or foolish man.

*GOBERMOUCH*
An old Irish word for a nosy, prying person who likes to interfere in other people’s business. 

I found a website with 15th century old English insults. I really like Fopdoodle! I wouldn't share it with the neighbors though. I was thinking that if you have a ridiculous name that you can call him to yourself, it would make him less threatening. 

http://mentalfloss.com/article/61819/42-old-english-insults


----------



## Rammy

His new name is Gone,ya MF! Good for nuthin, psycho sociopathic, fat Ahole! Who moved first, ya worthless piece of crap?!? 

Takes deep breathe........


----------



## Baymule

You outlasted him. Enjoy your home, YOUR land.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

way to go Rammy !


----------



## Rammy

Pays to be a stubborn B doesnt it? Im outside now watching my chickens and cows. I mowed the chicken yard today and as soon as I opened the cattle panel fence I use for a gate, the cows followed me in and have been pigging out. I left the panel open so they can eat. The pasture is growing, but this was long and lush, so I figure its like cow candy to them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Pays to be a stubborn B doesnt it? Im outside now watching my chickens and cows. I mowed the chicken yard today and as soon as I opened the cattle panel fence I use for a gate, the cows followed me in and have been pigging out. I left the panel open so they can eat. The pasture is growing, but this was lomg and lush, so I figure its like cow candy to them.



Time to get a horse again ? Some goats?  Sheep ?  ....no bad neighbor to pester you and your animals


----------



## Rammy

Thinking about it. Right now Im ready to kill some cows. I was sitting outside watching them graze when I look over to my duck house I won, which is sitting up against the backyard fence inside the chicken yard.  I  notice its turned and pushed up onto a 4 x 4 laying along side the fence. I go into the yard and see the cows had pushed it to where one of the walls got separated from the back. 
I got the hammer and screw driver and managed to reattach it, but if you move it, it separates again. I think I can use some more screws to strengthen it up a little.  I moved it inside the covered chain link run so and ran them out of the yard so they cant do anymore damage. Stupid cows.




 
Stupid cows in chicken yard.



 My garden.



 
Soon to be dinner.



 
Way over in the corner are my pulets I got from Ideal Hatchery. They are going in with the big girls soon.


----------



## Rammy

Oh, yeah, those two coops in the yard with the pullets are two of the ones I won from the raffle site.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I came up with that. Rammy liked *GOBERMOUCH so I slangerized it to Goobermooch. *


Was curious because I've heard the goobermooch term more than a few times and can't say I ever liked it...Slang version of government mooch.._He (she) is just a goobermooch..living off the taxpayer_
goober=government

A derogatory term referring to anyone receiving fed or state  Govt assistance or benefits, most often assigned to people on SSI retirement, SS physical Disability, Govt pensions, Govt workers of all kinds including postal, fire and police and even military.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> His new name is Gone,ya MF! Good for nuthin, psycho sociopathic, fat Ahole! Who moved first, ya worthless piece of crap?!?
> 
> Takes deep breathe........


He actually moved???? Did he own the house? You didn't see any "for sale" signs?

Whatever, I'm glad he is out of your hair. Hopefully whoever he moved next to won't suffer like you did.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy, your place sure looks pretty, even the stupid cows.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> He actually moved???? Did he own the house? You didn't see any "for sale" signs?
> 
> Whatever, I'm glad he is out of your hair. Hopefully whoever he moved next to won't suffer like you did.


Wife kicked him out from what I hear. All the cars he drove are gone. Havent seen him for two months.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Rammy, your place sure looks pretty, even the stupid cows.


Yeah, its looking nicer now that everything is green again. The brown parts of the pasture are turning green too where the grass dies off when its gets cool.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, did Lucy get better?.....everything looks good there and glad that ya are back to "growing season".....on the coop, if the screws have stripped the wood.....ya can mix some sawdust with some elmer's glue and put it in the hole and when it dries ya can screw into it.....or, buy a box of wooden matches....break the heads off and use the sticks to fill the hole....this will also allow ya to screw into....some extras is a good idea and sure wouldn't hurt it none.....


----------



## Rammy

Lucy is fine. Wasnt anything she ate, thankfully.
Its not the screws that came out, but the slates. Seems they are attached with staples to the main frame. They "slide" into a grooved end piece and thats where it screws together. Im going to use some extra screws that came with it and see if that helps. If not, well, it only technically cost me $20 in raffles.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ours is put together cheaply too, i put wood glue on all inside pieces and used caulking on outside before i painted it. Your place looks great, even the beef on the hoof look happy , nice job Rammy


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Wife kicked him out from what I hear. All the cars he drove are gone. Havent seen him for two months.


I bet the wife had to put up with more stupidity than you did and finally got sick enough of it to boot his behind.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> I bet the wife had to put up with more stupidity than you did and finally got sick enough of it to boot his behind.


I had heard that he hadn't been helping her with the bills or anything around the house for over a year. Guess she don't have to worry about his butt anymore. I did also notice they moved the dog up so he can see down the driveway. First alert, ya know?


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> I had heard that he hadn't been helping her with the bills or anything around the house for over a year. Guess she don't have to worry about his butt anymore. I did also notice they moved the dog up so he can see down the driveway. First alert, ya know?


So even his own dog didn't like him?


----------



## Rammy

He shot the dog with his pellet gun from what I heard. He also shot my neighbors dog next door, and I thought he liked her. She did, too. They used to get along. Dont know what happened. All I know is hes gone and alot of people in the neighborhood are just as glad about it as I am.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lights arrived


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## B&B Happy goats

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 61805



Rammy, these are the same ones as i told you about before,  they are awesome  for the money, and very bright


----------



## Rammy

Im putting them on my want list right now.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> He shot the dog with his pellet gun from what I heard. He also shot my neighbors dog next door, and I thought he liked her. She did, too. They used to get along. Dont know what happened. All I know is hes gone and alot of people in the neighborhood are just as glad about it as I am.


So the neighborhood finally figured out what a wacko he is?


----------



## Rammy

I think they always knew.


----------



## Rammy

Moved chicks around today. Put the ones I got from Ideal Hatchery in with my 7 adult hens. Treated the adults before I moved the chicks in with poultry dust and treated thier legs for scaley leg mites. They dont look real bad for mites, but wanted to get ontop of it before it gets out of control. Seems to always pop up when we get alot of rain.
Cleaned out thier nest boxes and put in fresh pine shavings and sprayed down the boxes first with liquid 7 before adding the shavings. I also put in this organic herbal stuff I won on that raffle site. Its suppose to deter mites so we'll see how it works. 
Took another batch of babies I hatched out of the barn and put them in the coop the Ideal chicks had been in. So they are now in the back yard.  One of the OEGB I got at TSC that turned out to be a rooster is so tiny still, Im sure he can and probably will walk right thru the 2 x 4 inch wire on the fence when I let them out to run around the dog yard. 
Still have the Silver Duckwing and 1 Blue Cochin bantys in the barn. Moved them out there from the house couple days ago.  I also have a few select chicks I hatched out there too that I put in a bigger hutch so they have room to run around. They are still too small to put in with the larger hens. 
The ones I put in the backyard, some of them are for sure roosters.  Im pretty sure one of the SLWs is a rooster. If it is, and he is nice like my last one, he stays, if not, hes dinner. 
Couple of the RIRs I hatched Im pretty sure are roosters, too.  Couple of them are already coming at me and biting. They are named Stew Pot and Roaster Oven. 
Got to clean up some buckets, sweep out the barn, clean the spare bed room slash brooder slash incubator room, wash dishes, wash my bedsheets, do 5 months of bank statements, clean the house, clean the car, wash Lucy, go to the store, go help my Mom weed her flower bed, fix the chicken fence........maybe I'll just watch a movie.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just an idea,  but if he is that small ya ca get a sool of nylon cord used on trot lines....also used in landscaping....and tie it and run it thru the bottom 2 rows to prevent escape....ya can remove it when he is bigger or leave it for future "bitties"....the cord lasts for a while....unless "weed-eated".........and would be a quick, easy, cheap fix...ta boot!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Rammy said:


> .maybe I'll just watch a movie.


In your spare time, lol!!


----------



## Baymule

I have baby chicks hatching! The best part is the grands are here and the 2 and 4 year olds got to hold new chicks. 9 so far.


----------



## Rammy

How many did you put in? I hope they all hatch.


----------



## Baymule

24 or 27, I forgot. LOL 14 are out now!!


----------



## Rammy

Watch them all hatch. What breed? Dominiquers?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have a "sneaking suspicion" that there was a "plan" involved with that..........but sure Glad it all worked out so they could experience it............one thing is for sure @Rammy , they sure ain't Delawares.....


----------



## Baymule

Lousy stinkin' mean ol' Delawares  and 

These eggs come from a Easter Egger Rooster, EE hens, 1 Welsummer hen and 1 Cream Legbar hen. 5 out of 6 of the Welsummer eggs have hatched, so if any are hens, I'll have Olive Egggers. Today was the "official" hatch date. There are 12 eggs left. We'll see if they hatch. 

The girls were thrilled to hold baby chicks. The 2 year old said she was going to hold her, hug her and kiss her. They were all smiles. They got to watch chicks peck their way out of the shells, drag themselves out all wet and bedraggled and dry to a fluffy cutie.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Lousy stinkin' mean ol' Delawares  and
> 
> These eggs come from a Easter Egger Rooster, EE hens, 1 Welsummer hen and 1 Cream Legbar hen. 5 out of 6 of the Welsummer eggs have hatched, so if any are hens, I'll have Olive Egggers. Today was the "official" hatch date. There are 12 eggs left. We'll see if they hatch.
> 
> The girls were thrilled to hold baby chicks. The 2 year old said she was going to hold her, hug her and kiss her. They were all smiles. They got to watch chicks peck their way out of the shells, drag themselves out all wet and bedraggled and dry to a fluffy cutie.


Oh, yeah! I forgot they were Delawares. I knew it started with  D.  If they were, I know you would have the ax nice and sharp for the day they lost thier heads.


----------



## Baymule

I don't have Delawares any more. They made a lovely golden clear broth and I canned the meat. That makes instant chicken salad, soup, any yummy recipe that calls for chicken. I will NEVER have Delawares again. 

Got one more chick this morning. I think I'll save eggs from that coop again and do another hatch. Come fall, I'm going to slaughter down the flock and reduce numbers. My EE flock of 11 hens have been pretty good layers, but will have their 2nd molt this fall. I may even scald and pluck them, they feel meaty under their feathers. Wonder what a naked EE hen looks like?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Lousy stinkin' mean ol' Delawares  and
> 
> These eggs come from a Easter Egger Rooster, EE hens, 1 Welsummer hen and 1 Cream Legbar hen. 5 out of 6 of the Welsummer eggs have hatched, so if any are hens, I'll have Olive Egggers. Today was the "official" hatch date. There are 12 eggs left. We'll see if they hatch.
> 
> The girls were thrilled to hold baby chicks. The 2 year old said she was going to hold her, hug her and kiss her. They were all smiles. They got to watch chicks peck their way out of the shells, drag themselves out all wet and bedraggled and dry to a fluffy cutie.


Dang Bay...the first time I watched a chick hatch was this year,and at 67 I was excited to watch that miracle  happen...the girls must of been over the moon excited! Your a wonderful  grand ma ma


----------



## Rammy

I got someone coming to buy some of my pullets this morning. Trying to sell down and have around 12-15 hens. Meat birds are going in the freezer soon so wont have to worr y about those anymore. Will try to mass sell the ones that turned out to be roosters I hatched out on CL as soon as I know who for sure is a male.  Hope someone wants them.


----------



## Baymule

I butcher the roos. I cut off the breast meat, two pitiful little pieces of meat, and vacuum seal for stir fry. I freeze the legs and thighs for fried chicken and can the backs, necks, gizzard, liver and hearts for dog food. Somewhere in that process, I can broth.


----------



## Rammy

Ive never processed a chicken myself. Im going to have someone else do it. Its not the killling, its cleaning out the guts. The guy I got them from said he would do it. Need to call him and set it up for sometime at the end of the month.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

For me, the killing and guts are no problem...it's  the smell when you dunk the bird in hot water to pull feathers...barf, barf, barf...give me blood and guts please !


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> t's the smell when you dunk the bird in hot water to pull feathers...barf, barf, barf.


Agree!  Wet dead bird does not smell good....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> Agree!  Wet dead bird does not smell good....


 I have picked up dead decomp bodies ( my job) and the smell of the wet dead bird bothers me more.....


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> For me, the killing and guts are no problem...it's  the smell when you dunk the bird in hot water to pull feathers...barf, barf, barf...give me blood and guts please !


Well maybe you oughta give your dirty ol' chickens a bath BEFORE you kill them. Bubble bath, beer and some BBQ pork......last meal you know......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Well maybe you oughta give your dirty ol' chickens a bath BEFORE you kill them. Bubble bath, beer and some BBQ pork......last meal you know......



You are my twisted , insane, thinking , funniest twin "frister"... (friend/sister)....i will take your sugestion under advisement.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have actually bathed chickens previously and I am here to tell you they don't smell much better when they are alive and wet....but they are more evil...they make sure to flap and shake and douse you with their disgusting, vomitus producing odor!  (and, they poop in the water)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> I have actually bathed chickens previously and I am here to tell you they don't smell much better when they are alive and wet....but they are more evil...they make sure to flap and shake and douse you with their disgusting, vomitus producing odor!  (and, they poop in the water)


  oh thank you from saving me that tourture ....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

The things we do for our children in 4H....

Don't tell anyone - but I'm kinda glad those days are waaaay in the past!


----------



## Rammy

Somethings wrong with Lucy. She got me up last night drinking a ton of water. Shes falling over and being lethargic. Her gums are pale. I took her outside this morning and she just wobbled and fell over. I mowed yesterday and let her run around the backyard. Im hoping uts not anything goobermooch may have left in the yard. I thought it was safe since hes not there anymore. I hope to God shes not poisoned.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You will be taking her to the vet today ? Please let us know whats going on


----------



## Rammy

She is here at the vets now. They have her on fluids and are running bloodwork. I don't know what is wrong. She is definetly sick. I just hope Goobermooch didn't leave any presents when he left. I'll hunt him down and kill him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> She is here at the vets now. They have her on fluids and are running bloodwork. I don't know what is wrong. She is definetly sick. I just hope Goobermooch didn't leave any presents when he left. I'll hunt him down and kill him.



I would come help you ! ....at least you know your vet well and know they will do all they can to help Lucy  hang in there Rammy, you got her at the right place


----------



## Baymule

Oh no! It might not be anything related to Goobermooch, so don't go crazy yet. Take a deep breath, we are with you and we love you.


----------



## Rammy

Im trying not to cry. They thought they saw a mass on her spleen but it turns out it was just a shadow. Whew! But they now have her on fluids and Dr. Wood gave her something injected into the the fluids. She seems like she is feeling better but still not sure what it is. They did bloodwork and some things were off but I hope its not something that poisoned her. I'll be devastated if she doesn't make it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope she continues to improve!!....she is a really Sweet girl!!.....


----------



## SA Farm




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Im trying not to cry. They thought they saw a mass on her spleen but it turns out it was just a shadow. Whew! But they now have her on fluids and Dr. Wood gave her something injected into the the fluids. She seems like she is feeling better but still not sure what it is. They did bloodwork and some things were off but I hope its not something that poisoned her. I'll be devastated if she doesn't make it.


----------



## Rammy

Right now the Dr. doesnt think its poison. Her platets are a little low but not bad and he says her red blood count is low too but it shows she's making new blood cells. Right now he's not ruling anything out. We are going to keep an eye on her blood count. I hope its not anything bad. I cant loose her now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Right now the Dr. doesnt think its poison. Her platets are a little low but not bad and he says her red blood count is low too but it shows she's making new blood cells. Right now he's not ruling anything out. We are going to keep an eye on her blood count. I hope its not anything bad. I cant loose her now.



I so get that one Rammy, after i came home from taking care of my dad till he passed.....I lost my dog Emma....and the pain of that was worse than losing my dad......
Lucy will come out of this , think positive....i know it's  hard


----------



## greybeard

frustratedearthmother said:


> I have actually bathed chickens previously and I am here to tell you they don't smell much better when they are alive and wet....but they are more evil...they make sure to flap and shake and douse you with their disgusting, vomitus producing odor!  (and, they poop in the water)


Difficult to get rid of that wet feather smell. It's not from the feathers themselves but from natural oils, bacteria, and yeast like organisms on the feathers and skin whose odors get released when wet. Other animals are the same way...think 'wet dog'. 

A commercially made real feather pillow or down comforter will to some extent, have that same wet feather smell when wet and they have been meticulously cleaned and even treated to not smell.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

greybeard said:


> Difficult to get rid of that wet feather smell. It's not from the feathers themselves but from natural oils, bacteria, and yeast like organisms on the feathers and skin whose odors get released when wet. Other animals are the same way...think 'wet dog'.
> 
> A commercially made real feather pillow or down comforter will to some extent, have that same wet feather smell when wet and they have been meticulously cleaned and even treated to not smell.



Probably why I HATE a feather pillow, sure makes sense. ...thanks for the information


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy how is Lucy ? Have you found out whats going on with her and is she still at the vets or home with you ??????


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rammy how is Lucy ? Have you found out whats going on with her and is she still at the vets or home with you ??????


Lucy is home. Still not sure whats going on. She still has her catheter in and when I go in tomorrow, Dr. Wood is going to put her on fluids again. He gave her an enema because she was full and she did seem to be better after that, so Im not sure if she got constipated from eating chicken poop  or what. The doc isnt sure why her bloodcount is low and her platlets. Might be doing more bloodwork tomorrow and see if its still low or anythings changed.


----------



## Rammy

Poor thing.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh sweet Lucy girl, I hope you feel better real soon  
No more eating chicken  poo  for you ! Save that poo for nasty racoons.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Poor baby! I’ll add her to my prayers!!


----------



## Baymule

Poor girl. I know she is getting the best care possible. Keep us updated on her progress. Tell her Aunt Baymule sends hugs.


----------



## Bruce

I sure hope she's lots better in the morning Rammy.



frustratedearthmother said:


> I have actually bathed chickens previously and I am here to tell you they don't smell much better when they are alive and wet....but they are more evil...they make sure to flap and shake and douse you with their disgusting, vomitus producing odor!  (and, they poop in the water)


So there is fact behind the saying "madder than a wet hen"!
Though my hens don't seem to mind being out in the rain if it isn't too heavy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are using their valuable time chasing bugs and eating greens.....they have to take "advantage" of the days above freezing..........our "dotties", the GLW, didn't mind being wet, but wouldn't stand in it falling hard....they would huddle up....


----------



## Rammy

Lucy is doing a little better today. Ive brought her to work for more fluids and recheck. She didnt eat last night. Drank a little water this morning. She went and pottied this morning. Still not quite up to her old self but a little. 
When we got hone last night she went straight to her doggie bed and stayed there til I picked her up to take her to bed.  Going to see what the Dr says today.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Lucy is doing a little better today. Ive brought her to work for more fluids and recheck. She didnt eat last night. Drank a little water this morning. She went and pottied this morning. Still not quite up to her old self but a little.
> When we got hone last night she went straight to her doggie bed and stayed there til I picked her up to take her to bed.  Going to see what the Dr says today.



Keep posting and letting us know, hope you get good answers.....good morning Lucy


----------



## Rammy

A little Well, Crap! news.   I thought Goobermooch had moved. I was doing a happy dance in my head because all the cars he drove were gone. His trailer was gone. Hadnt seen him for months.  Couple times I had passed a car looked similar to his while on my way to work.  Thought, well, if its him, hes going to where he lives now. Until today. 
I passed him on my road when I was leaving for work.  I have gone by the house when going on errands and coming home or leaving for work, and have not seen hide nor hair of him or any other cars other than hers, but I guess I was wrong! Dangit!! Just when I thought it was safe to breath easy again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> A little Well, Crap! news.   I thought Goobermooch had moved. I was doing a happy dance in my head because all the cars he drove were gone. His trailer was gone. Hadnt seen him for months.  Couple times I had passed a car looked similar to his while on my way to work.  Thought, well, if its him, hes going to where he lives now. Until today.
> I passed him on my road when I was leaving for work.  I have gone by the house when going on errands and coming home or leaving for work, and have not seen hide nor hair of him or any other cars other than hers, but I guess I was wrong! Dangit!! Just when I thought it was safe to breath easy again.



Maybe he was just picking up some stuff he left behind


----------



## Bruce

Or is trying to get back in the good graces of the wife. Hopefully she's stronger than that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Or is trying to get back in the good graces of the wife. Hopefully she's stronger than that.



Stonger or SMARTER......?


----------



## Bruce

Both!


----------



## Rammy

I sure hope he was just picking up some stuff!! If not I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How is Lucy , ....Rammy ?


----------



## Rammy

Better. Still not out of the woods. Dr. Wood said the xrays look alot better today. He said the ones yesterday looked like they might have some floating blood in her abdomen. I was like, oh , great! Considering that Goobermooch might not have moved liked I let myself believe, whatever might of caused her to get sick may be the same thing that killed Barney. I may be going to jail if it happens again. Just heads up, y'all.
She is in my room on fluids right now. She is feeling better enough she keeps barking up front, so they brought her back here with her fluids and pump and she is being quiet. The Techs have been giving her canned dog food to make sure she keeps down food and said that they think Lucy may start playing them on being sick so she can get the treats.  I wouldnt put it past her to do that. Drama queen.
So, until I find out one way or the other whether or not Gooberbutt is still living there or not, she isnt roaming the back yard anymore. I cant take the chance.
P.S. on a side note, the raffle club Im in on FB, I won a Cackle Surprise box. I will get up to 50 baby fuzzy butts. They may be all chicks, or a mix of chicks, ducks, guinneas<sp> turkeys, or all of them and who knows what. Cant wait to get it to see what I got. Thats why its called a surprise box.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Better. Still not out of the woods. Dr. Wood said the xrays look alot better today. He said the ones yesterday looked like they might have some floating blood in her abdomen. I was like, oh , great! Considering that Goobermooch might not have moved liked I let myself believe, whatever might of caused her to get sick may be the same thing that killed Barney. I may be going to jail if it happens again. Just heads up, y'all.
> She is in my room on fluids right now. She is feeling better enough she keeps barking up front, so they brought her back here with her fluids and pump and she is being quiet. The Techs have been giving her canned dog food to make sure she keeps down food and said that they think Lucy may start playing them on being sick so she can get the treats.  I wouldnt put it past her to do that. Drama queen.
> So, until I find out one way or the other whether or not Gooberbutt is still living there or not, she isnt roaming the back yard anymore. I cant take the chance.
> P.S. on a side note, the raffle club Im in on FB, I won a Cackle Surprise box. I will get up to 50 baby fuzzy butts. They may be all chicks, or a mix of chicks, ducks, guinneas<sp> turkeys, or all of them and who knows what. Cant wait to get it to see what I got. Thats why its called a surprise box.



Awesome that Lucy is getting frisky enough to get her bark on , and the surprise box is really cool too ! 
Please don't  spend your  time worrying  about gooberbuttface....seems nobody likes him and he's not worth your time.....besides who is going to feed lucy, your chicks and ducks if you are in jail ? He isn't  worth the toilet paper to spell his name on!


----------



## Rammy

I know.  Just makes me mad that it looked like he was gone .....will just keep on like I was..... playing with my chickies.....I wonder uf I'll get ducks?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

way to go Rammy !


----------



## Rammy

Bad news. Lucy still seems to be feeling better, but she is having massive bloody diahrea. Dr. Wood gave her a vitamin K shot just now and they are checking her blood levels now. I hope its not the same stuff that killed Barney. I will kill the Mother bleeper. Dr. Wood gave me vitamin K pills to give her just in case it was warfarin poisoning, and she has had two doses of that so far. But she is having the bloody runs and thats not good.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Thats why its called a surprise box.


SURPRISE! You need to build more coops for all those species!!!

I do hope Lucy pulls out of this. 

Don't go to jail on an assumption. And if there is proof of foul play, take that to the police instead of them coming to get you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy....stay cool and focused  on Lucy....I sure hope she stops the bleeding soon , @Bruce is right about assuming.....till you have proof from Dr. Wood that she has been poisoned.
Hang in there woman , give Lucy a big hug from me, leon, Mel, Missy and Sophie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How is Miss Lucy today ?


----------



## Rammy

Doing alot better. Very hungry today. Poopies looking more normal. Gums nice and pink. Still giving her the Vitamin K til its gone. No more roaming the backyard unattended. MF aint getting another chance.


----------



## SA Farm

That’s great news! What a relief


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that is a relief for you


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's sooo Good to hear that!!.....give her a Hug from me!!.....


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> I know that is a relief for you


Yeah, it is. Still going to keep a close eye on her for the next couple days and give her all the vitamin K pills. Im sure she got poisoned. Im just glad I realized it before it was too late.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that Lucy is better. Give her hugs from me and BJ. I sure hope she continues to improve. Poor baby.

Is it looking like Goobermooch is back or just picking up stuff? I sure hope he is gone.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that Lucy is better. Give her hugs from me and BJ. I sure hope she continues to improve. Poor baby.

Is it looking like Goobermooch is back or just picking up stuff? I sure hope he is gone.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I'm glad that Lucy is better. Give her hugs from me and BJ. I sure hope she continues to improve. Poor baby.
> 
> Is it looking like Goobermooch is back or just picking up stuff? I sure hope he is gone.


Ive seen his car out there just driving up and down the road. Havent seen the car in the driveway. I hope he isnt back. Just wonder where or how she got ahold of whatever made her sick.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seemed that she got sick just after the hatching and it crossed my mind that she may have gotten something from the starter crumbs....Lucy is so small, it wouldn't take very much to have an affect on her.....I know ya are very mindful, but accidents and things happen that can't be controlled....may have been something in some poop she found or licked.....ya could spend countless hours in "what ifs", but it certainly is a Wonderful thing that she is much better....and she has "momma" to thank for being so "attentive" and catching it before it manifested into something much worse.....


----------



## Rammy

She had alot of blood in her stool and was very pale. Dr thinks she got poisoned.  She didnt eat any of the chick feed. I do think it was something she ate but as you said, the "what ifs" can drive you crazy.


----------



## Rammy

Ok. Im scared. I went to Moms and when I got back, Lucy isnt acting right again. Her gums are pale and shes acting wobbly again. Im running her in to the hospital first thing tomorrow morning. 
When I got home she wasnt waiting by the door like she normally does and was on the couch. She seemed to be doing fine. Now Im worried again. I have been keeping an eye on her. She hasnt been in the backyard. Just out front. Im probably not sleeping tonight.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Ok. Im scared. I went to Moms and when I got back, Lucy isnt acting right again. Her gums are pale and shes acting wobbly again. Im running her in to the hospital first thing tomorrow morning.
> When I got home she wasnt waiting by the door like she normally does and was on the couch. She seemed to be doing fine. Now Im worried again. I have been keeping an eye on her. She hasnt been in the backyard. Just out front. Im probably not sleeping tonight.



Rammy let us know if you find anything out, so sorry you have been going through this with her. I hope your vet can find you some answers


----------



## Rammy

I dont know whats going on. She's not acting normal. Her gums look a liitle pinker today but last night were very pale and not that deep pink you see. She's hiding and dorent want to come when called and is hiding. I thought she was better but now Im worried again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Will your vet see her again today or are you waiting until tommrow ?
If you are going to visit with your mom today, can Lucy go with you ? Maybe she is having some seperation anxiety  while not feeling well ?  She just may want all YOUR attention momma


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Was just reading the recall list for dog foods, some have vitamin D toxicity....this includs canned dog foods also. You can sign up for alerts on Dog Food Guide....
Anyhow I know you and your vet are on top of this...I
 am just amazed how many diffrent "well know healthy" 
Brands are listed....


----------



## Rammy

I called told Dr shes acting weird again but her gums are a little pinker but not much from last night. He said to double the vitamin k pills and get her to eat. I got some canned Pedigree, since she eats the dry, and she ate almost a whole can. I put the pills in the food. She wants to hide still and is in the bedroom on the bed instead of in here with me. I can take her to Moms but she isnt allowed in the house. Im going to run her up to the hospital tomorrow since I cant today if she still looks pale or gets paler in her gums. I saw where she threw up outside Friday evening. The pill he gave me for coating her stomach was in it not digested. So much for that.


----------



## Baymule

Poor Lucy. What about cooking her some meat? Chicken and rice? Maybe a little liver? What are her favorites?


----------



## Baymule

Maybe goobermooch is stalking his wife. She better watch out, he’s nuts.


----------



## Rammy

I can honestly say Im worried and upset. She ate most of the canned food I gave her. I git her to eat a couple treats. Shes still in the bedroom. Just not acting herself.
I think goobbermooch is stalking her. Ive seen the car go down past my house, then comes back five minutes later, then take the fork going past her house. She leaves at 5:30 am for work so he knows shes not there.


----------



## Mike CHS

I had a Maltese for almost 20 years that had stomach issues for most of that. Whenever I had to give her pills, I would mash them and mix with her food.  At least some of it got into her system.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> I had a Maltese for almost 20 years that had stomach issues for most of that. Whenever I had to give her pills, I would mash them and mix with her food.  At least some of it got into her system.


I hope so but there was alot left. It was like it never was in long enough to do anything. She hasnt pooped today yet. Hoping she does so I can see if it has any blood in it.
I did put her pills in food to get her to take them. She threw up some food with it.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Maybe goobermooch is stalking his wife. She better watch out, he’s nuts.


I've been thinking the same thing since Rammy started seeing him on the road. I wonder if his wife has a restraining order out on him. Can't think of any legit reason he would be cruising the road if he isn't living in the house. And if he was living there he would just pull in and park.

Rammy, I sure hope Lucy gets better soon


----------



## Rammy

She had a normal bowel movement today. No blood. But thier were "specks" in it. Im not sure if its undigested food since she mostly eats dry or not. Maybe Im being overly paranoid. Shes still hiding and hasnt eaten or drank anything else since this morning.  Her gums still look pinker than last night, but last night they were s pale pink, almost white. Didnt get much sleep. Im taking her in tomorrow on my day off to have them check her over just for my piece of mind. Im worried that whatever she got ahold of is only being kept at bay by the vitamin k and once I stop it will get worse.
Again, probably being paranoid. Just dont want to relax and then it kill her.
Im positive its goobermooch. Its the same car he drives. I saw him driving past me twice when I left for work. No reason for him to be out here as Im sure he got everything from the house when he left. Since its been like three months and Im just now seeing his car? Odd.
Dad was right. He told me before he passed to keep looking over my shoulder.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, start keeping a log of date and time you see gooberbutt...ask one of your neighbors if they know what is going on...someone may mention restraining order, then you could give copy to wife or police......
At least there would be a record  of when he was there and see if ya can grab a cell picture of him in the car,
This really is sad about lucy, but Bays suggestion of rice n meat  works well here when barfing is involved with our dogs not keepin food down,...
And why won't mom let Lucy in the house ?


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rammy, start keeping a log of date and time you see gooberbutt...ask one of your neighbors if they know what is going on...someone may mention restraining order, then you could give copy to wife or police......
> At least there would be a record  of when he was there and see if ya can grab a cell picture of him in the car,
> This really is sad about lucy, but Bays suggestion of rice n meat  works well here when barfing is involved with our dogs not keepin food down,...
> And why won't mom let Lucy in the house ?


The cat pees and poops everywhere when Lucy is in the house. Plus she doesnt like the house smelling of dogs. Its her house, not mine.
Im not keeping a log. I dont talk to her. Its not my problem anymore. My problem is keeping Lucy healthy and safe.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> The cat pees anda poops everywhere when Lucy is in the house. Plus she doesnt like tge house smelling of dogs. Its her house, not mine.
> Im not keeping a log. I dont talk to her. Its not my problem anymore. My problem is keeping Lucy healthy and safe.


----------



## Baymule

Lucy


----------



## Baymule

How is Lucy this morning?


----------



## Rammy

Lucys doing ok. Eating but left me a present in the kitchen this morning. Had some blood in it but not alot. She is still doing the hiding under my bed or furniture. Not sure whats behind that. Gums look pink but not a bright pink like normal.


----------



## Rammy

Got productive today. Mowed the pasture. Cleaned my floors. Fixed the chicken fence where the cows have pushed the fence down by rubbing on it. Its not pretty but its fixed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy that Lucy was able to leave you a gift this morning


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like she is getting better. Slowly, but better. Your place sure is looking good!


----------



## Bruce

There was something on the radio yesterday about snakes and snake bites. Is it possible Lucy was bitten by a poisonous snake?


----------



## Rammy

I


Bruce said:


> There was something on the radio yesterday about snakes and snake bites. Is it possible Lucy was bitten by a poisonous snake?




I dont think so. Most poisonous snake we hsbe around here are copperheads. I still think it was something the goobermooch left.
On that note, I found out officially that he is GONE!  Wife gave him 30 days to get out. He hit her and gave her a concussion. He got arrested. 
I told nice next door neighbor Id seen his car out here. She said he was visiting a friend in the neighborhood. I said hes only there for 5 minutes snd that he goes past my house then comes back then drives past hers. Nice neighbor said she'd tell her.
So whatever reason he is coming out here, its not good. I told Mom that he knows his way around at night and I wouldnt be suprised if thier dog got sick. The house next to thiers is up for sale and no ones there. Guess I better keep an eye out.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Sounds like she is getting better. Slowly, but better. Your place sure is looking good!


Thanks! I tell you what, I dont know how you and BJ get all that done that you do. Im younger snd that little bit I did on the fence kicked my butt!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Happy that Lucy was able to leave you a gift this morning


Oh, yeah. Story of my life.  Pick up the crap, cause theres always more coming.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> I said hes only there for 5 minutes snd that he goes past my house then comes back then drives past hers.


Nothing good happens when the visit is only 5 minutes. What are the odds the "friend" is a drug dealer?


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Thanks! I tell you what, I dont know how you and BJ get all that done that you do. Im younger snd that little bit I did on the fence kicked my butt!


Use it or lose it, girlfriend. We work hard around here, but it keeps us in shape, healthy and like the pink Everready battery bunny, we're still going. It's good that you were tired, you'll sleep good. LOL 

Keep an eye out, Goobermooch has been thrown out, he's stalking and up to no good. He'll probably lash out at his wife, but you never know. He could blame you, because if he had bought the 3 acres instead of you buying it, he could have just moved back there and terrorized his wife. Just be careful, the guy has a screw loose.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I agree with Bay, i still would write down whe you see his car, you never know when you may need that to prove that he is around.....watch your back Rammy !


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Use it or lose it, girlfriend. We work hard around here, but it keeps us in shape, healthy and like the pink Everready battery bunny, we're still going. It's good that you were tired, you'll sleep good. LOL
> 
> Keep an eye out, Goobermooch has been thrown out, he's stalking and up to no good. He'll probably lash out at his wife, but you never know. He could blame you, because if he had bought the 3 acres instead of you buying it, he could have just moved back there and terrorized his wife. Just be careful, the guy has a screw loose.


Your not telling me anything I dont know!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> I agree with Bay, i still would write down whe you see his car, you never know when you may need that to prove that he is around.....watch your back Rammy !


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Nothing good happens when the visit is only 5 minutes. What are the odds the "friend" is a drug dealer?


No. Hes not a dealer. Just as untrustworthy as goobermooch.


----------



## Baymule

I set 25 chicken eggs yesterday! I dropped one, it hit the counter, bounced off and headed down for the floor----SAVED by the dog bowl! And Carson lapped it up.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How is Lucy feeling ?


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> How is Lucy feeling ?


Im not sure What's going on with Her .  She doesnt want to eat, even canned food. At first she would wolf it down, now I have to beg her or sometimes get her to eat some by ha nd feeding. Havent seen her drink much water lately either. Shes been hiding alot and shaking. Even her favorite tech here at work says shes acting weird. Im still giving her the vitamin k pills. I think her gums look pale again, but have not seen any blood in her stool. She pottied outside yesterday and it looked normal. Im hoping whatever is going in will pass cause its freaking me out.


----------



## Baymule

Could a parasite cause these symptoms?


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Could a parasite cause these symptoms?


They've checked her three ways to Sunday for anything causing it. Ultrasound, bloodwork twice, fecal, you name it. Don't understand why she is being funny about eating now. I have food down right now and she's barely picking at it.


----------



## Baymule

Have you tried different foods? Scrambled egg, chicken, foods that she normally likes? I had a couple of Pekingese many moons ago and they got off their feed. Smelly raw liver perked them right back up.


----------



## Rammy

Right now they are prepping her for an exploratory. I told the Dr whats been going on. They checked her platlet count and its gone from 72 to 40. They did an ultrasound and found possible mass around her spleen. It could be from the poisoning causing a hemotoma, or cancer. If she dies, Im going to lose it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh Rammy, am just now reading your post, i am so sorry Lucy isnt feeling any better, please post when you know what is happening


----------



## Rammy

Lucy has passed away. They exploratory showed she had cancer on her spleen and liver. She was bleeding internally. I elected to not let her wake up. I didn't want her to suffer anymore. RIP Lucy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Lucy has passed away. They exploratory showed she had cancer on her spleen and liver. She was bleeding internally. I elected to not let her wake up. I didn't want her to suffer anymore. RIP Lucy.


RAMMY.....  i am soooo sorry


----------



## SA Farm

Oh, Rammy, I’m so sorry for your loss!  I was really hoping she’d pull through, but cancer is the worst


----------



## Rammy

The last picture I took right before the surgery.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh Rammy, I am so so sorry


----------



## greybeard

Hate that it happened. You made the right, tho difficult choice.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

you made a very selfless decision  for her, ......she went to sleep knowing she was loved, and you relieved her of her suffering,  sending love and hugs to you


----------



## CntryBoy777

We haven't been home very long....went to  @B&B Happy goats today for a visit....this is sooo hard to hear....she was a little Doll......and certainly support your decision, would've done the same myself.....hope ya can find a worthy pup and develope another "partner"......


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are never easy but I agree you made the decision that was best for Lucy.  So sorry!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So very sorry for your loss.  As others have said - you did the right thing - but it doesn't make the loss any easier...


----------



## Baymule

I know how much you loved Lucy. She was a sweet loving dog, your best friend. That was a hard decision, I know from my own personal experience. Lucy will never leave you. As time passes, it will get easier, but she will always be with you. We love our dogs, we have dogs and have had many dogs over the years. But there are those special dogs, the friend that really "gets" us and loves us with every cell in their body. Lucy was such a dog, a friend, a bundle of love. She will never leave you, she will be there in your memories, in pictures, she will always be there, looking after you.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## Bruce

I've got nothing else to add @Rammy. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Alibo

so sorry!


----------



## farmerjan

Thoughts of you and your loss.  No words will help to ease the loss, only time and good memories.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thinking of you today my friend


----------



## Baymule

How are you today? Big hugs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy have you got any time off comming to you ? How about jumpin in your car and comming down here for a visit, ....you got your own room and bath,.... we can get together with Fred and Joyce, .....this is a official  invite to get away for a few days, may do you some good


----------



## Bruce

Take @B&B Happy goats up on the offer if you can Rammy


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Just caught back up.  I am so sorry for your loss of Lucy.  Dogs give us so much love and ask for little in return.  You have had it rough lately -- first, Joe, then your dad, and now Lucy.  Peace be with you, our dear friend.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy, thinking of you .....you are missed


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Bruce

How are you doing Rammy? We all are thinking about you


----------



## B&B Happy goats

come home, we miss you


----------



## Bruce

Yeah!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

It's no fun without you here to stalk!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Just checking on you.  Please know that we all miss you and hope you are OK.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

We are starting to get worried about you.  Please let us know that you are OK.  It may help if you share your burdens with us here on the forum, or perhaps take up Miss @B&B Happy goats on her offer to have you visit.  We sure don't want you to up and disappear! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

I texted with her a week ago. I let her know that she is missed here on BYH. She just can't post right now.


----------



## Bruce

Thanks Bay. Make sure she knows we are all thinking of her.


----------



## Alibo

Thinking of you!


----------



## Mini Horses

So, so sorry about Lucy.    Just catching up.  Hope you are taking care and know you are missed & loved.  We understand.    My Molly has been gone 9 months... I sure understand your loss of a BFF!


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm so sorry for your loss @Rammy


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

I sure hope you are OK.  BYH isn't the same with you absent.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Alibo

Thinking of you!


----------



## Bruce

Me too! I hope you are doing OK Rammy.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

x3!  I miss stalking you!


----------



## Mini Horses

Just give us a wave?   We miss you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy,

Please come back!  We miss you a lot!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Rammy, hope all is well.  We all miss you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

come home to your friends please.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh @Rammy I’ve not been on. It seems that so many of us have faced big trials recently. I’m so sorry. It’s never easy. I’d like to talk to you. I’ll PM you my number.


----------



## Baymule

We miss you!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

We miss you, Miss @Rammy!  Please come back to us!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Rammy has been on my mind. I’d hoped she was back. Has anyone heard from her??


----------

